# 

## DrKubus

Po ponad rocznym przeglądaniu innych dzienników, czas założyć własny.

Na początek kilka słów o inwestorach. Mieszkamy (i zamierzamy budować) w miejscowości położonej 30 km na wschód od Poznania. Startujemy w składzie 2+1 czyli ja, małżonka i nasz 3-letni urwis  :smile:  - edit 4.1.2014 - urwis ma już prawie 7 lat, a skład nam się powiększył o półroczną księżniczkę  :smile: 

Na chwilę obecną dysponujemy 416 m2 własnej działki i decyzją Rady Gminy o zgodzie sprzedaż kolejnych 400 m2, co w sumie da prawie kwadrat o powierzchni 800 m2. Żeby nie było zbyt łatwo, działka położona jest na terenie, na którym jeszcze 20 lat temu był staw/bagienko, a teraz pod nogami mam złoże torfu.

Co mam jeszcze, sprecyzowane wymagania co do funkcjonalności domu:
Parter:
1. garaż 1 st + pomieszczenie gospodarcze
2. gabinet
3. salon nieregularny, z możliwością wydzielenia 3 części (jadalni, pokoju dziennego z TV i kącika przy kominku)
4. kuchnia zamknięta z miejscem na stolik

Poddasze:
1. 3 sypialnie
2. łazienka
3. pralnio/suszarnia

Dodatkowym elementem utrudniającym poszukiwania, jest wstępne założenie dachu dwuspadowego i otrzymania domu energooszczędnego (z wykorzystaniem na początku reku + GWC).

Po zapoznaniu się z niezliczoną ilością katalogów (papierowych i elektronicznych) na chwilę obecną rozpatruje 3 projekty (zachęcam do opinii i sugestii):
1. Codzienny - wariant I - Murator C117a
2. Między sosnami - Murator M20
3. ATOS

pewnie w najbliższym czasie dojdzie jeszcze jakiś, ale póki co te są brane pod uwagę.

W dzienniku zapewne pojawi się szczegółowa fotorelacja, oraz olśnienia i przemyślenia do wykorzystania w dalszych etapach budowy.

Pozdrawiam serdecznie
K.

----------


## DrKubus

Decyzja decyzją, a teraz papierologii czas... właśnie się dowiedziałem, że zanim kupię działkę, czeka mnie jeszcze m.in. 2-3 mies. oczekiwania na wydzielenie działki (której fragment chcemy dokupić) przez geodetę, później jeszcze wycena przez rzeczeznowcę... ciekawe czy w tym roku będę mógł coś ruszyć ;(

----------


## DrKubus

Dawno nic nie pisałem, bo nie było o czym. Nadal czekam na ruch Urzędów w sprawie zakupu/sprzedaży drugiej części działki, która będzie pierwszoplanowym aktorem dzisiejszego postu.

Otóż ok. 18:00 nad wschodnią częścią wlkp. przesła burza... oto co spowodowała:






Na pocieszenie mogę tylko dodać, że aktorem drugoplanowym, była zapchana rura "burzówki", ale dobrze wiedzieć co może mnie tutaj spotkać w przyszłości.

Z drugiej strony jeszcze rano narzekałem, na opieszałość urzędników, gdyby się pospieszyli, to może pod tą wodą byłyby już fundamenty  :eek:

----------


## DrKubus

> ciekawe czy w tym roku będę mógł coś ruszyć ;(


W sumie minął już rok, a działki nadal mi jeszcze nie sprzedali...

W między czasie zmienił się plan budowy i teraz będzie to Z66 od Z500

----------


## DrKubus

No, trzeba by odkurzyć swoje dzienniki...

Dom na bagnach ma już swoją działkę, a projekty są w trakcie przygotowania. Jak się okazało mamy takie wymagania że pozostał tylko projekt indywidualny:

Bardzo proszę o komentarze, może coś podpowiecie...

Parter:


Pietro:

----------


## DrKubus

Nowy rok 2014 witam z wielkimi nadziejami, wszelkie znaki na niebie i ziemi pozwalają sądzić iż za kilka miesięcy ruszymy z budową  :wiggle: 

Nasz projekt ewaluował i wygląd już trochę inaczej, za kilka chwil idzie do konstruktora, jeśli macie jakieś uwagi bardzo proszę o komentarze (wszelkie pochwały mile widziane, a jeszcze bardziej konstruktywna krytyka  :smile: )

Parter:


Piętro:

----------


## DrKubus

Czas przygotować się do złożenia wniosku o PnB, czy wymagane są do niego projekty instalacji wewnętrznych czy tylko przyłączy?

----------


## DrKubus

W związku z koniecznością dołączenia projektu instalacji, zna ktoś może projektantów którzy mogliby przygotować, projekt instalacji:
- elektrycznej - rozplanowanie przygotowane, wystarczy sprawdzić i przerysować, plus projekt przyłącza
- wod-kan - wraz z przyłączem
- co - podłogówka cały dom
- WM z rekuperatorem
- gazowej - wewnętrzny - 2 pkt

Mile widziani projektanci z wlkp.

----------


## DrKubus

Żeby nie było, że nic się nie dzieję. Mam nadzieję w tym tygodniu odebrać projekt i złożyć wniosek o PnB.

Weekend zaowocował piękną pogodą, wziąłem się więc za obmierzanie działki (a może basenu?)


W pracach dzielnie pomagał mi synuś:


Inwestorki też chciały sprawdzić prawidłowość wykonywanych prac:


Po kilku pomiarach syn się zbuntował i przejął niwelator, a ja musiałem z łatą ganiać...


No cóż, pozostaje teraz obliczyć ile wywrotek ziemi przyjdzie mi tu wrzucić.

----------


## DrKubus

Dzisiaj otrzymałem dokument pod tytułem: "Projektowana charakterystyka energetyczna budynku"

Jest tam kilka ciekawych faktów, które chętnie sprawdzę w praktyce.

Na początek wielkość mojej budowli:
Powierzchnia przegród zewnętrznych (A) 418,79 m²
Kubatura ogrzewana (Ve) 429,91 m³

I prawie idealny współczynnik:
Wskaźnik zwartości (A/Ve) 0,97 1/m

Wymagana wymiana powietrza [m³/h]: 257,95

Projektowe obciążenie cieplne 3,68 kW (ciekaw jestem gdzie ja  taki piec kondensacyjny kupię?)

Roczne zapotrzebowanie na energię końcową [kWh]: 7625,99, 
z powyższego wynika, że za gaz (0,21 gr/kWh - 2013), zapłacę 1601,46 zł (ogrzewanie plus c.w.u.) trzymam za słowo!!

I parametr z którego również jestem zadowolony,,,
Wskaźnik EP dla budynku projektowanego 56,93 kWh/m²rok

----------


## Greengaz

Kocioł z zakresem od 3 kW znajdziesz bez problemu. Chociażby Junkers Cerapur Comfort http://www.ceneo.pl/1764584#tab=spec. Nie zapominaj, że będziesz potrzebował większy zakres mocy na potrzeby CWU. Przy 4 osobach, w tym dwójka młodzieży, no i 2 panie  :yes: , zasobnik 150 - 180 litrów powinien wystarczyć.
Muszę Cię trochę rozczarować z kosztami. 
Za gaz zapłacisz bliżej 30 gr/kWh + trzeba liczyć min. 3 000 kWh na CWU. Sumując razem wyjdzie ok. 3 000 zł/rok.
Którą wersję Z66 wybrałeś?
Pilnuj ekipę przy kładzeniu ocieplenia.
PS. Nie poddawaj się trudnościom. Swoją budowę pamiętam jako najlepszy okres w życiu. Mam to co chciałem i zrobione tak jak sobie wyobrażałem. Te rozważania nad wyborem armatury, gresów, oświetlenia, kuchni, mebli, później ogród; godziny spędzone w sklepach, internecie. Fajny czas.
Feler jeden, to ograniczenia finansowe i czasami trzeba było iść na ustępstwa  :sad: . Zwłaszcza w końcówce.

P O W O D Z E N I A  :smile:

----------


## DrKubus

> Którą wersję Z66 wybrałeś?


Z66 to był wybór przejściowy, skończyło się na projekcie indywidualnym.



> Pilnuj ekipę przy kładzeniu ocieplenia.


Wszystko wskazuje na to, że sam będę stawiał ten dom i robił wszystko poza dachem, więc myślę, że będzie szczelnie... jest tu na forum już kilku informatyków, którzy chaty postawili, a jednocześnie pokazali że się da. a skoro się da, to trzeba to zrobić  :smile: 



> P O W O D Z E N I A


Dzięki, przyda się  :smile:

----------


## Sadysta

Przywitam się także w Twoim dzienniku i zaznaczam "do odwiedzania Samoroba"  :welcome:

----------


## DrKubus

Witam Sadystę i zapraszam do odwiedzania i komentowania  :smile:  Twój dziennik już mam w subskrypcji  :smile:

----------


## DrKubus

Projekt czeka na PnB, a ja biorę się za dobór materiałów, wg. projektu przekrój płyty to:
- posadzka warstwy wykończeniowe - 2,5 cm
- jastrych z systemem ogrzewania podł. - 6 cm
- folia budowlana PE 0,3 cm, 2 warstwy
- płyty twardej izolacji termicznej 10 cm
- płyta żelbetowa 25 cm (beton wodoodporny, klasa I, zbrojenie zgodnie z rys. szczegółowym)
- płyty XPS 20 cm systemowe
- warstwa żwiro-piaskowa, odpowiednio zagęszczona 30 cm
- grunt wymieniony, zagęszczony do odpowiednich parametrów, geowłóknina

I teraz kilka pytań, może ktoś mógłby doradzić:
0. Czy te warstwy są prawidłowe?
1. Jaki styropian dać na płytę (te 10 cm)?
2. Czy te 20 cm XPSa pod płytą to nie przesada (sam je zaproponowałem, ale nie liczyłem tych 10 cm na płycie)?
3. Płyta będzie z boku obłożona 10 cm styro (XPS czy może coś innego)?
4. Czy w przypadku płyty w wannie styropianowej, stosuje się jakieś izolacje wodne, jeśli tak to jakie?

----------


## DrKubus

Ku pamięci, bardzo istotna informacja w sprawie styropianu:



> Napisał DrKubus
> 
> 
> Chciałbym Cię dobrze zrozumieć, bo do tej pory żyłem w przekonaniu że EPS 200 to właśnie CS(10)200, czyli 200 kPa. To jest taka sama wartość jak dla XPS'a np. AUSTROTHERM XPS® TOP P
> 
> 
> A tu nie jesteś sam, nawet konstruktorzy cyasami o tym nie wiedza. Te 200 kPa w przypadku EPS200 dotycza krotkotrwale obciążenie przy odkształceniu do 10%, natomiast nas interesuja dlugotrwale obciążenie przy odkształceniu do 2%. A tu w przypadku EPS200 należy zalozyc 45kPa. W przypadku XPS 300 jest to nie 300kPa, lecz 140 kPa, a w przypadku Styrodur pod plyta obliczeniowo 185 kPa wg karty technicznej firmy BASF.
> Peripor 300 o gestosci 40kg/m³ pozwala na ok 120 kPa. Do porownywania: średnio zagęszczony piasek/zwir daje ok 150 kPa dop. odpor gruntu.

----------


## adam5891

Witam.
Po Twojej wizycie wpadłem i ja podglądnąć "sąsiada"  :smile: . Dziennik dodany do zakładek i na pewno będę zaglądał. Powodzenia i pozdrawiam.

----------


## DrKubus

W oczekiwaniu na PnB, dopadły mnie przemyślenia (nadal nurtuje mnie temat z postu 15), ale dzisiaj doszedł jeszcze kolejny.

Może ktoś już to przerabiał? Mam wysoki poziom wód gruntowych, dość małą działkę, a wymyśliłem sobie rekuperator z G(G)WC i teraz mam właśnie dylemat czy lepiej zastosować powietrzne (60 mb fi 200 ale musiałbym dobrze uszczelnić połączenie bo będą czasami w wodzie leżały), czy może wykorzystać ten wysoki poziom wód i "zatopić" na 1,5m dwie pętle po 120 m fi32 zalane glikolem?

Orientujecie się jakie są koszty "osprzętu" do GGWC?

----------


## Xesxpox

Witam Kubus :wink:  
Sam jestem na etapie zakupu działki na terenie mokrym a więc ci kibicuje :wink:  co do postu 15 weź poczytaj dziennik R&K koleś fajnie prowadził dziennik budowy i tam wszystko jest opisane, a jak zadasz mu pytanie pewnie ci pomoże. Masz link do jego dziennika:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...y+Arizona+S-GL

----------


## DrKubus

@respol Dzięki za wizytę, co do dziennika R&K to oczywiście klasyka  :smile: 

Co do mokrego terenu - w sobotę zacząłem kopać aby oddać do rowu trochę wody (jesienią z tego rowu zalało moją działkę (ostatnie zdjęcia ładnie prezentują wiosenny poziom wód). Wczoraj miałem kończyć, ale teściu miał wolne, więc niewiele pracy zostało (To facet który mając wolne nie może patrzeć na rozpoczętą i nieskończoną robotę). 

Dzisiaj mając trochę wolnego zabrałem się za resztę prac melioracyjnych:



Woda już płynie:


Inwestorki również musiały sprawdzić postępy prac:


Po kilku godzinach poziom wody obniżył się o kilkadziesiąt centymetrów:


Aby zabezpieczyć się na przyszłość, przygotowałem rurkę którą w przyszłości zabezpieczy mnie przed kolejnym zalaniem (no może nie przed zalaniem, ale przyśpieszy osuszanie):

----------


## DrKubus

Stało się, dziś odebrałem projekt domu, we wtorek jadę do starostwa złożyć wniosek o PnB :wiggle:

----------


## tomdts

Życzę powodzenia, oraz krótkiego czasu oczekiwania PnB.
Jak czytam to jeszcze jeden samo-budujący dom energooszczędny?

pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## DrKubus

Witaj tomdts  :smile: 
Czy będzie energooszczędny to się okaże  :smile:

----------


## DrKubus

_Moc prezentów od zajączka,
co koszyczek trzyma w rączkach,
Wielu wrażeń, mokrej głowy
w poniedziałek dyngusowy!
Życzę jaja święconego 
i wszystkiego najlepszego_

----------


## DrKubus

Święta świętami, ale ile można było w domu siedzieć, szczególnie że pogoda przepiękna  :smile: 

Mając w ręku projekt, postanowiłem przenieść go w skali 1:1  :smile: 

Pierwszy problem - wysoki poziom wód już prawie rozwiązany:


Ponieważ nie posiadam węgielnicy pryzmatycznej, a potrzebowałem wyznaczyć linię prostopadłą do płotu, trzeba było sobie jakoś poradzić.

Do realizacji potrzebne były:


Sznurek rolniczy (lub dowolny inny), najlepiej ponad 12 m, miarka (przynajmniej 5 m) i trzy paliki oraz "trójkąt egipski"  :smile: 

W efekcie otrzymałem, coś takiego:


Paliki połączone są sznurkiem o długości 3, 4 oraz 5 m. Dzięki czemu między ustawiając w jednej linii paliki połączone najkrótszym sznurkiem, a następnie manewrując 3 palikiem, tak aby naciągnąć oba sznurki, otrzymujemy 4 metrowy odcinek prostopadły do wcześniej wyznaczonego.

Dzięki wyżej wymienionym sztuczką, udało mi się przenieść projekt parteru ze skali 1:50 na skalę 1:1  :smile:  Oto efekty:

Widok wprost na wejście


Widok z sąsiadującego garażu.

Jeszcze raz, wszystkim czytającym, dużo zdrowia z okazji mijających Świąt.

----------


## Jarek.P



----------


## shitol

witam
okazuje sie ze bardzo często koło Waszej budowy jeżdżę  :smile: 

powodzenia w pracach

----------


## DrKubus

Stało się, właśnie złożyłem wniosek o PnB, teraz trzymam kciuki za pracowników Starostwa, aby sprawa została szybko załatwiona  :smile:

----------


## GraMar

Witam, będę kibicowała, bo grunt jest mi bardzo znajomy i współczuję!!

Jakie masz wyniki badań geotechnicznych   :tongue: 





> @respol Dzięki za wizytę, co do dziennika R&K to oczywiście klasyka 
> 
> Co do mokrego terenu - i zabezpieczy mnie przed kolejnym zalaniem (no może nie przed zalaniem, ale przyśpieszy osuszanie):

----------


## Jarek.P

Kurczę, pierwszy rzut oka na to zdjęcie to było spore zdziwko "ja????"  :smile: 

A całkiem na boku prywatę mam: czy znasz może w Łodzkiem kogoś wartego polecenia do wykonania ocieplenia (styropian, tynk cienkowarstwowy, dla bliskiej rodziny potrzebuję)? Wstępnie sobie znalazłem jednego pana, licznie polecanego na Łódzkiej grupie i mnóstwie innych, ale kiedy dotarło do mnie, że wszędzie i na wszystkich grupach poleca go nieodmiennie ciągle ta sama osoba, trochę moje zaufanie zbladło.

----------


## DrKubus

> Witam, będę kibicowała, bo grunt jest mi bardzo znajomy i współczuję!!
> 
> Jakie masz wyniki badań geotechnicznych


Witaj GraMar  :smile: 

U mnie był torf do 3 - 4 metrów, 0,5 metra gytii, ponizej piasek sredni i zwir. Do tego woda na 0,8 metra.

----------


## DrKubus

> Kurczę, pierwszy rzut oka na to zdjęcie to było spore zdziwko "ja????" 
> 
> A całkiem na boku prywatę mam: czy znasz może w Łodzkiem kogoś wartego polecenia do wykonania ocieplenia (styropian, tynk cienkowarstwowy, dla bliskiej rodziny potrzebuję)? Wstępnie sobie znalazłem jednego pana, licznie polecanego na Łódzkiej grupie i mnóstwie innych, ale kiedy dotarło do mnie, że wszędzie i na wszystkich grupach poleca go nieodmiennie ciągle ta sama osoba, trochę moje zaufanie zbladło.


Ludzie po elektrycznym wyglądają podobnie  :big tongue: 

Co do styro, zapytam chrzestnego, działa w branży budowlanej, jeśli nie on, to może kogoś poleci.

----------


## DrKubus

Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, wykończę się... po 4 latach wysłuchiwania, że w domu ma być gaz i kuchnia gazowa, dzisiaj żona stwierdziła, że może jednak zrezygnujemy z gazu... a co za tym idzie z komina, pieca, przyłącza itp...

Pomóżcie, warto odpuścić sobie gaz i zrobić wszystko na prund?

----------


## shitol

jeśli chodzi o koszty to chyba na dzień dzisiejszy pad do gazu nie ma startu o ile mi wiadomo
poza tym w naszej okolicy gaz ma dosyć przyzwoite ceny

wrzuć jakieś rysunki Twojego przyszłego domku

i przepraszam ze wczoraj nie dotarłem mam taki wariacki kwiecień że wyleciało mi z głowy

----------


## DrKubus

> wrzuć jakieś rysunki Twojego przyszłego domku


Co byś chciał zobaczyć, projekt jest w poście 6.

----------


## shitol

dziwne ale musiałem przeoczyć

----------


## DrKubus

Powoli klaruje mi się obraz pierwszych prac:

1. wyjęcie piasku (3,5 - 4 m wykopu)
2. położenie geowłokniny
- ktoś może wie jaką geowłókninę zastosować, do oddzielenia piasku od torfu?
3. położenie rurki do GGWC (2x 100m fi25)
- jedna pętla na 3m, druga na 1,5 m.
4. położenie kanalizacji, bednarki, przepustów wodnych i prądowych
- pamiętać o odwodnieniu w garażu  :smile: 
5. zasypanie podkładu
6. 10 cm XPS pod dom, obrys 15 cm EPS 100 (dyletacja od garażu), garaż będzie lany bezpośrednio na folie
7. folia pod dom i garaż
8, zbrojenie obu płyt
9. zalewanie

Czy ktoś się może orientuje jaka jest różnica w kosztach zakupu strzemion wygiętych, a prostych odcinków do gięcia? Czy coś zaoszczędzę wyginając sobie strzemiona samemu?

----------


## Jarek.P

Wyginanie strzemion samemu to żaden problem, zwłaszcza, jak kupisz dynks do gięcia. Gotowe na pewno będą droższe, nie wiem, czy jest sens.

----------


## DrKubus

> (...)nie wiem, czy jest sens.


Czy jest sens... kupować gotowce, czy wyginać?

----------


## Jarek.P

Czy jest sens kupować, oczywiście.

----------


## 1Grzes

W hurtowni wycenili tak
stal 12mm - 2700 zł tona
gotowe strzemiona 6mm -3700zł

----------


## aleksander909

sporo sobie krzyneli za robocizne..ale cena jest wedlug mnie normalna..mozesz kombinowac zeby znalezc taniej ewentualnie

----------


## aiki

Giętarka jakieś 170 zł nowa. Używana taniej. A nie same strzemiona są do gięcia na budowie.
Kup giętarkę i sam gnij wyjdzie taniej. Potem odsprzedasz giętarke ( u mnie poszła jako pierwsza)

----------


## DrKubus

*Kupię giętarkę!*
A tak przy okazji, mnie stal wycenili na 2300 - 2700 / tonę w zależności od przekroju, a strzemiona gięte pod wymiar, cena stali fi6 razy dwa, więc zdecydowanie sam se pognę  :smile:

----------


## 1Grzes

http://w68.wrzuta.pl/film/9YP6eGhuLE..._fundamentowej
Giętarka chyba nie potrzebna  :big tongue:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Giętarka do strzemion to kawałek blatu 80x40cm, 5 gwoździ 100mm i rurka 3/4 lub 5/8 cala o długości 1m. U mnie koszt wyniósł jakieś 12zł i 15 minut roboty.
Nadmienię tylko, że jest do wersja DELUXE i można giąć 2 strzemiona na raz. Z trzema to już się musiałem siłować i wolałem po dwa.

Wypowiem się jeszcze odnośnie wszystkiego na prąd. Nie wiem, ale wydaje mi się, że masz w projekcie 12cm styropianu. Jeżeli tak, to grzanie prądem na pewno nie jest dla Ciebie. To trzeba dać izolacje prawie pasywne i nie robić kotłowni - wtedy się opłaci. W domu zgodnym ledwo spełniającym PN to samobójstwo.

Pozdrawiam i życzę wytrwałości.

----------


## DrKubus

> http://w68.wrzuta.pl/film/9YP6eGhuLE..._fundamentowej
> Giętarka chyba nie potrzebna


Super filmik, dzięki




> Giętarka do strzemion to kawałek blatu 80x40cm, 5 gwoździ 100mm i rurka 3/4 lub 5/8 cala o długości 1m. U mnie koszt wyniósł jakieś 12zł i 15 minut roboty.
> Nadmienię tylko, że jest do wersja DELUXE i można giąć 2 strzemiona na raz. Z trzema to już się musiałem siłować i wolałem po dwa.


Fotkę jakąś poprosimy  :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Fotka jest:



I widać ogólne zaawansowanie konstrukcji - wiadomo, DELUXE.

Schemat ideowy jest taki:



Ten gwóźdź najbardziej w lewo to dystans, który trzeba wymierzyć i w razie potrzeby skorygować. Jeśli strzemiona mają być prostokątne, to po prostu należy wbić 2 dystanse - po jednym na każdy wymiar.
Żeby strzemiona miały ciasne łuki, należy rurkę dopychać maksymalnie do tych dwóch gwoździ oporowych. Dystans między nimi powinien być ciasny - tylko na odległość średnicy giętego pręta, bo wyjdzie "do okręgła"  :big grin:  Reszta robi się automatycznie.
Rurka o długości 1m to maksymalna wygodna długość. W sumie 80cm byłoby lepsze.

----------


## shitol

> *Kupię giętarkę!*
> A tak przy okazji, mnie stal wycenili na 2300 - 2700 / tonę w zależności od przekroju, a strzemiona gięte pod wymiar, cena stali fi6 razy dwa, więc zdecydowanie sam se pognę


gdzie robili Ci wycenę stali?
jak by co polecam Terstal albo terstal-bis z wrześni większość stali mają od ręki czasami tylko trzeba 1 dobę poczekać na żebrowane grubsze przekroje
nie wiem tylko ile za transport do Ciebie zaśpiewają bo z tym w naszych okolicach różnie bywa
jak by co numer do nich 605558209

a jeśli będziesz kupował to uważaj ja na alledrogo kupowałem najtańszą nówkę jaka była i sie okazało wielkim bublem
mam teraz od mojego asa od stropu pożyczoną i idzie bez problemu wyginać 12 (tamta miała problem z 8 )

----------


## DrKubus

Shitol a wg Ciebie to tanio czy drogo? Bo lokalnie wycenialem i cena zależy od przekroju.

----------


## shitol

noralnie
ja w zeszłym tygodniu z transportem płaciłem 2300 za fi12 żebrowany
i 2650 za fi6

----------


## DrKubus

Ku pamięci, bo pewnie coś takiego mnie również będzie czekało, a nie chce mi się znów przekopywać przez wątki o dachach, chyba że ktoś z Was ma inną wizję/argumentację?



> Może pomożecie zweryfikować czy dobrze wszystko podsumowałam chcąc kryć swój dach? Blachę będziemy kłaść max do 2 tygodni od pokrycia papą.
> Od góry:
> 1. blachodachówka modułowa (venecja/finnera/planija flex)
> 2. łaty
> 3. kontrłaty
> 4. papa SBS 3-3,5mm układana od dołu poziomo, na górze papiaki, które przykrywa się kolejnym pasem papy i tak do góry.
> (tutaj zastanawia mnie fakt konieczności mocowania tymczasowych łat komunikacyjnych- dziury po gwoździach nie zmniejszają jej izolacyjności i nie dziurawią jej? Jaką papę polecacie? Czy trzeba ją zgrzewać w miejscach łączenia się pasów? Ile cm zakładki min.?)
> 5. płyty MFP 12 mm (krokwie 8x18 ) ze spinkami H (po ile na jedną płytę i czym je przykręcać najlepiej?)
> 6. krokwie
> ...





> ad. 4. Nie trzeba zgrzewać połączeń poziomych (zakład 10 cm), pionowe raczej tak. Jak ktoś potrafi bez łat korespondencyjnych to oczywiście nie ma takiej konieczności.
> ad. 5. Po dwie spinki pomiędzy każdą parę krokwi. Niczym nie mocować.
> ad. 9. Trzeba podbić krokwie łatą grubości minimum 4 cm.
> ad. 10. Dobrą.
> ad. 11. Stelaż i dopiero płyty gk.
> ad. 13. taka sama.
> ad. 14 i 15 może niech o czymś zadecyduje Twój dekarz?
> Reszta OK. 
> Pozdrawiam.

----------


## aiki

Jak między krokwie 18cm dać 20 cm wełny? I Pan Andrzej nie zauważył? Początkowo myślałem że te 5 wysunie poniżej ale jest dalej iż jeszcze 10 cm.

----------


## DrKubus

> Jak między krokwie 18cm dać 20 cm wełny? I Pan Andrzej nie zauważył? Początkowo myślałem że te 5 wysunie poniżej ale jest dalej iż jeszcze 10 cm.


Oj tam, szczegółów się czepiasz, ja będę miał 8x22cm czyli 20 cm waty i 2 cm wentylacji (wystarczy?)

Czy jak zamiast papy dam  membranę,to szczelinę też muszę zostawiać, czy wtedy 22 cm waty?

----------


## aiki

Jak masz deskowanie to kładź papę i szczelinę zostaw.
Czytałem sporo ostatnio o dachach i membrany się wystrzegaj jak ognia.
Jeśli jednak dasz membranę i nie chcesz szczeliny wentylacyjnej to musisz dać wysokoparoprzepuszczalną.
Jeśli dasz zwykłą paroprzepuszczalną to wentylacja musi być.
Poczytaj sporo się dowiesz:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...zykleić+papę

Deski i Papa i będzie ok.

----------


## shitol

kontrola przeprowadzona  :smile: 
dzięki za kawkę i kilka porad 
do zobaczenia

----------


## DrKubus

> kontrola przeprowadzona 
> dzięki za kawkę i kilka porad 
> do zobaczenia


Shitol, dzięki za wizytę  :smile: 

Chciałem tego uniknąć, ale że pamięć jest ulotna, a do tego etapu daleka droga, na prośbę inwestorki, zapisuje: dąb biały:

----------


## aiki

1000 razy zmieni zdanie. Załóż osobny wątek.  :smile:

----------


## shitol

moja już kuchnię wybiera

----------


## aleksander909

i co w koncu postawiles na pape+deski ?

----------


## DrKubus

> i co w koncu postawiles na pape+deski ?


Na razie jestem na etapie fundamentów, do dachu mam jeszcze parę miesięcy. Na chwilę obecną wybór deskowania i papy, ma tą zaletę, że nie będę musiał się spieszyć z układaniem dachu przed zimą.

Przyznam szczerze, że membrana ma swoje zalety, ale trochę się obawiam trwałości  i wytrzymałości, szczególnie, że pewnie sam będę układał dachówkę. Mam wrażenie, że pełne deskowanie, zapewni mi lepsze podłoże do nauki prac dekarskich  :smile:

----------


## aiki

Jak już będziesz dach robił to się odezwij. Podpowiem jak nie popełnić błędów, które ja popełniłem (drobne ale zawsze).
A póki co to fundamenty masz chyba obcykane.

----------


## DrKubus

> Jak już będziesz dach robił to się odezwij. Podpowiem jak nie popełnić błędów, które ja popełniłem (drobne ale zawsze).
> A póki co to fundamenty masz chyba obcykane.


Czekam jeszcze na odpowiedz tmann'a w sprawie wspolczynnika U dla różnych warstw styropianu pod płytą.

----------


## Torpeedoo

wow robi wrażenie

----------


## Reze

Witam się w Twoim dzienniku, będę podglądać, bo widzę, że wyprzedzać mnie będziesz o krok  :smile: 
Powodzenia

----------


## DrKubus

Witaj Torpeedoo, Reze,

miło Was widzieć i oczywiście zachęcam do prezentacji własnych budów na forum  :smile: 

K.

----------


## Bridges

To i ja się przywitam u Ciebie.
Kibicuję również.
Jakbyś potrzebował jakieś materiały na budowę lub w późniejszym etapie płytki do wykańczania to moi teściowie mają hurtownię w Środzie Wlkp. to niedaleko, więc zagadam aby lepiej Cię potraktowali  :smile: 

Chcesz u siebie montować gruntową PC?
Jeśli tak to mam namiar na człowieka, który jest dobrze obeznany w temacie. Jeśli chcesz to podrzucę kontakt.

----------


## DrKubus

Witaj Bridges,

Oczywiście namiary na hurtownie i speca od PC poproszę, właśnie szukam dostawcy Ytonga i styropianu.

Co do PC jeszcze nie zdecydowałem dlatego każda fachowa wiedza jest w cenie.

----------


## shitol

ja też chętnie o ten kontakt poproszę

----------


## M.A.G.

Witam się i ja i będę podglądał i kibicował  :smile:

----------


## DrKubus

Odebrałem projekty ze starostwa, okazało się że są błędy które musi poprawić architekt (i tak fajnie że nie uwalili wniosku o PnB, tylko dają szanse poprawić), jeśli do wtorku dostarczę poprawki może na koniec tygodnia będę miał PnB.

Co do przyjemniejszych rzeczy, odebrałem dzisiaj zgodę na lokalizację zjazdu  :wiggle:  oraz nasza nieruchomość ma już swój numer - 31  :wave: 

Rozpocząłem instalację drenażu wzdłuż płotów sąsiadów, aby mieć pewność że podniesie terenu nie spowoduje zalania ich działek. Jutro relacja fotograficzna.

----------


## shitol

no to pięknie  :smile: 
działaj i się chwal

----------


## DrKubus

> W myśl art. 29 ust. 1 ustawy Prawo wodne właściciel działki, jeżeli przepisy ustawy nie stanowią inaczej, nie może zmieniać stanu wody na gruncie, a zwłaszcza kierunku odpływu znajdującej się na jego gruncie wody deszczowej ani kierunku odpływu ze źródeł, ze szkodą dla działek sąsiednich oraz odprowadzać wód i ścieków na grunty sąsiednie.


Ponieważ chcę podnieść teren, aby uniknąć zarzutów sąsiadów o zaburzenie gospodarki wodnej na działce, postanowiłem wzdłuż płotu zrobić drenaż, który zapobiegać będzie zalewaniu działek sąsiadów.

Przy samym płocie posadzimy jakieś krzewy, więc drenaż odsunąłem od płotu o metr, dzięki temu krzaczki będą miały miejsce na ukorzenienie się bez kolizji z drenażem.

Najpierw powstał wykop:


Następnie wylądowała w nim geowłóknina (20 x 0,5 metra):


W geowłókninę trafiła rura drenarska fi 100:


A kilka godzin później po wykopkach nie było śladu:


No może trochę widać - trawa ucierpiała.... ale za parę tygodni i tak nie będzie po niej śladu, zniknie pod warstwą kilkudziesięciu centymetrów ziemi.

----------


## RST

Witam,
Gratuluje decyzji o budowie domu energooszczędnego  :smile: 
Ja mam stan zamknięty z instalacjami i powiem to co już zapewne wiesz.
Rób jak najwięcej sam albo stój nad "fachowcami" bo "Panie zawsze tak robimy i działa" niekoniecznie jest dobre dla portfela w eksploatacji.
Chodzi mi głównie o mostki cieplne przy oknach, ścianach szczytowych, układanie podłogówki itd.

Wybrałeś płytę fundamentową, też bym tak zrobił następny raz.
Widzę, że sporo drenarki układasz w geowłókninie.
Dajesz tam otulinę ze żwiru? 
Rozmawiałem niedawno z wykonawcami różnych budowli i może się zdarzyć,
że geowłóknina się zamuli, zależy od gruntu.

Życzę powodzenia i wytrwałości.

----------


## DrKubus

Jest PnB :wiggle: , gorące cieplutkie... właśnie odebrane  :smile:  data podpisania 13.05  :smile:  Czyli 28.05 się uprawomocni  :smile: 

W czerwcu zaczynamy budowę  :smile:

----------


## xXGruzinXx

Siema Bridges
Pytanko mam bo ja jestem z okolic Śrem mozesz mi powiedziec jaka twoi tesciowie maja cene bloczkow betonowych? i czy sa wstanie zalatwic beton b20 jak tak to w wjakiej cenie? z gory dzieki za odpowiedz

----------


## Pannda

Witam i gratuluję PnB  :smile: 

Widzę, że zaczynaliśmy podobnie, bo też zastanawialiśmy się nad Codziennym i Z66. A w końcu stanęło na indywidualnym, kompletnie nie podobnym do żadnego z nich. Mąż również jest informatykiem  :big grin:  i też próbuje swoich sił budując samemu nasz dom. Założenia podobne, energooszczędny, na płycie.
A więc trzymam kciuki i życzę wam (i trochę sobie) takiej samej zimy jak 2013/2014. My też zaczynaliśmy latem (w 2013) i mieliśmy założenie, że tylko płytę, a dzięki pogodzie w grudniu kryliśmy dach papą  :smile:

----------


## Reze

DrKubus
Ile czekałeś na PnB?

----------


## DrKubus

> DrKubus
> Ile czekałeś na PnB?


Wniosek złożyłem 22.04,PnB zostało podpisane 13.05, w tym czasie przez 5 dni projekty miałem jeszcze u siebie (musiałem poprawić kilka rzeczy), gdyby nie to PnB dostalbym z tydzień wczesniej. Jak dla mnie, czas rewelacyjny  :smile: 
,

----------


## DrKubus

> Witam i gratuluję PnB 
> 
> Widzę, że zaczynaliśmy podobnie, bo też zastanawialiśmy się nad Codziennym i Z66. A w końcu stanęło na indywidualnym, kompletnie nie podobnym do żadnego z nich. Mąż również jest informatykiem  i też próbuje swoich sił budując samemu nasz dom. Założenia podobne, energooszczędny, na płycie.
> A więc trzymam kciuki i życzę wam (i trochę sobie) takiej samej zimy jak 2013/2014. My też zaczynaliśmy latem (w 2013) i mieliśmy założenie, że tylko płytę, a dzięki pogodzie w grudniu kryliśmy dach papą


Witaj Pannda, dzięki za wizytę, Wasz dziennik tez juz trafił na listę subskrypcji  :smile:  My co prawda juz trochę po 30, ale młodzi duchem  :smile: 

Trzymamy za Was kciuki i również będziemy kibicować.

----------


## DrKubus

Muszę się pochwalić, wczoraj wygiąłem pierwsze strzemię:


Cholera duże to będzie, dla porównania w środku jest zwykła karteczka z notesu o boku  8,4 cm  :smile:

----------


## DrKubus

Czekam na uprawomocnienie PnB z pracami na działce, ale strzemiona przecież mogę w tym czasie powyginać, nie mając jeszcze giętarki trzeba było sobie radzić tym co jest:


A tutaj sposób wykorzystania, czyli pręt w imadło, a fragmentem zawiasu z rurką aluminiową wyginałem do odpowiedniego kształtu:


robota mozolna, ale po kilku godzinach osiągnąłem sprawność 1 strzemię na 2 minuty. Po kilku godzinach:


144 strzemiona gotowe do montażu  :smile:

----------


## aiki

W imadło wkręć jakąś rurkę i pręt tylko wsuwaj w rurkę i zaginaj tym wichajstrem.

ps. nie zapomnij złożyć zawiadomienia o rozpoczęciu prac na budowie.

----------


## DrKubus

> W imadło wkręć jakąś rurkę i pręt tylko wsuwaj w rurkę i zaginaj tym wichajstrem.
> 
> ps. nie zapomnij złożyć zawiadomienia o rozpoczęciu prac na budowie.


Niestety nie sprawdza się, końcówka wichajstra jest na tyle długa, że po zagięciu nie przejdzie przez załamanie, czyli w patencie z rurką utknąłby między załamaniem a rurką.

Na szczęście problem się już rozwiązał. Ponieważ pogoda sprzyja zabawą na świeżym powietrzu, wczoraj powstało moje nowe miejsce pracy:


A ponieważ czeka mnie gięcie rurek większych niż fi6, przyjechała wczoraj też nowa zabawka, która zwiększyła moją wydajność ok. 8 krotnie w stosunku do przedstawionego powyżej rozwiązania do gięcia strzemion:


Zastanawiam się teraz nad narzędziami do wiązania zbrojenia, czy ktoś z Was używał DEDRA Twist:

jest sens inwestować w to 30 zł, dodam, że do tego trzeba kupić/zrobić druciki z dwoma oczkami  :sad: 

Niestety czeka mnie do związania ponad 320 m2 siatki plus 70 mb belek w samym fundamencie.

----------


## Reze

Dr, spoko, dasz radę. To jak zdobywanie kolejnych sprawności. Przypomina czasy dzieciństwa. Ale pomyśl, jaka to satysfakcja, jak coś takiego spod naszej ręki wychodzi. Ja wczoraj naprawiłam lampę, niby nic, upalone styki, trzeba było nowy włącznik założyć, zabawa na 40minut ale satysfakcja gwarantowana  :smile: 
Powodzenia. Ja nadal czekam na PnB. Właśnie rysuję projekt toy-toy-a bo to najważniejszy budynek na budowie  :smile:

----------


## aiki

Twistem cały dom powiązałem. Miałem dwa ale oba już się sprzedały. Kłębek drucików mi jeszcze został jakby co.
Wg mnie lepiej, wygodniej i szybciej idzie. no i łap tak nie kaleczysz jak normalnie jakimś hakiem wiązać.

----------


## DrKubus

> Kłębek drucików mi jeszcze został jakby co.


aiki, taki kłębek?


Jak chcesz żeby zaopiekował się nim ktoś, kto sprawi, że kłębek poczuje się znów potrzebny i będzie mógł spełnić swoje zadanie, daj znać na priv.

----------


## Rupi80

Ja polecam coś takiego. http://www.oferteo.pl/images/offers/118080/60301_3.jpg Działa na zwykły drut i przy odrobinie wprawy idzie baaardzo szybko.

----------


## DrKubus

Giętarka się sprawdza, wydajność podskoczyła o kilkaset procent, a nawet młody inwestor zapragnął poćwiczyć na drążku  :smile:

----------


## shitol

no ładnie lecisz
tak jak CI mówiłem to ustrojstwo do robienia wiązań mam i mogę udostępnić na kilka tygodni  :smile:

----------


## DrKubus

> no ładnie lecisz
> tak jak CI mówiłem to ustrojstwo do robienia wiązań mam i mogę udostępnić na kilka tygodni


Dzięki, chętnie przyjmę co prawda kupiłem jedno w zestawie z drucikami (w sumie za 70 zł, więc chyba całkiem tanio), ale drugie dla koleżanki małżonki chętnie przygarnę, bo dzisiaj pół dnia wiązałem jedną ostrogę, a praca nie jest ciężka tylko upierdliwa  :big tongue: 

Efekt po 2h od wbicia pierwszego słupka "szubienicy":


Tak wiem, że do stawiania szubienic się nie nadaję (każda skręciła w inną stronę), ale nie miałem okrągłych kołków, tylko takie z łat, ścięte po skosie i przy wbijaniu w twardy grunt, zamiast wchodzić prosto, skręcały się wokół osi i dodatkowo przechylały... no cóż poprzeczki za to są prawie wypoziomowane i spełniają swoje zadanie.

A tak wygląda "wichajster" w akcji... 


trzeba mieć do tych oryginalnych drucików bardzo delikatne podejście, bo przy mocniejszym pociągnięciu rwą się strasznie.

----------


## yasiek

Może i mało ekonomicznie, ale pewniej jest wiązać po dwa druty, ja tak wszystko skręcam u siebie, no chyba że akurat spawam. Doszedłem do stropu, a wyszła mi dopiero jedna paczka tych drucików, bodaj 2500 sztuk
Dobrze jest co drugie lub trzecie strzemiączko, przewiązać po ukosie, coś takiego "X", całość jest wtedy dużo sztywniejsza.

Na marginesie, piwo to napędowe paliwo  :big grin:

----------


## DrKubus

Wczoraj mnie burza przegoniła, ale dzisiaj była piękna pogoda i żal nie skorzystać... dzień mogę podsumować:
dwie ostrogi zrobione!

*yasiek* nie żałuję drucików, tylko czasu i sił... jak zostanie przed wylaniem, to wiązania poprawie, na razie plan jest taki: 
- zrobić dwie kolejne ostrogi,
- pogłębić moje jeziorko/wykop (po osuszeniu), 
- położyć geowłókninę, 
- 2 pętle fi25 do GGWC, 
- bednarkę, 
wszystko ładnie zasypać ubijając
- zrobić kanalizę
- dojście wody
- przepusty prądowe

*Czy o czymś zapomniałem, w razie czego piszcie, proszę* 

a następnie podsypka i obłożyć styropianem jak kolega Arturo72 (mam nadzieję, że mnie nie będzie ścigać, ale w wątku o płycie fundamentowej nie znalazłbym tych zdjęć za tydzień).



> 11.10.2011(wtorek)
> Załącznik 261987
> 18.10.2011(wtorek)
> Załącznik 261988
> 
> Sobota i niedziela była wolna od pracy a mam bardzo nietypową i skomplikowaną płytę 180m2:
> Załącznik 261990

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> http://polmarprojekt.pl/img/p/3398-5679-large.jpg[/IMG]
> jest sens inwestować w to 30 zł, dodam, że do tego trzeba kupić/zrobić druciki z dwoma oczkami


Czytalby uwazniej dzienniki nieco bardziej zaawansowanych budow to by wiedzial  :smile: 

Mam zarowno narzedzie jak i jakies druty  :smile:  Moge pozyczyc w razie czego.

----------


## DrKubus

Dzięki Tomasz, za propozycję, jeśli nie uda mi się pozyskać dodatkowego klucza od sąsiada to się do Ciebie uśmiechnę, po same druciki nie chce mi się taki kawał jechać  :big tongue:  Co do uważnego czytanie, jak czytałem Twój dziennik ponad rok temu, to jeszcze nie wiedziałem co to strzemię, a co dopiero miałbym zapamiętać taki drobny szczegół na zdjęciu  :smile: 

A teraz o kolejnych koncepcjach...
miało być GWC rurowe - niestety poziom wód odwiódł mnie od tego pomysłu
miało być GGWC - tym razem jasiek71 przekonał mnie że zysku z tego będzie tyle, że pompka zeżre  :smile: 

Na chwilę obecną chyba najbardziej przekonywującym mnie rozwiązaniem jest tani reku np. Tywent ZWC-B umieszczony na poddaszu z dodatkową czerpnią pod połacią dachową... ale czy to będzie ostateczna koncepcja?

----------


## Reze

U mnie koncepcja na reku z dodatkową czerpnią też w planach. Cała południowa połać dachu w kolorze antracyt, szybko się nagrzeje od zimowego słonka, więc zysk z ogrzanego powietrza może się opłacić. Trzeba to tylko dobrze zaplanować, jedna czerpnia od północy, żeby latem troszkę chłodniejsze powietrze wpadało. Jakąś przepustnicę trzeba by zamontować. Jeszcze muszę poszukać, jak to technicznie rozwiązać, jak tym sterować (zamykać, otwierać).
Kręcisz druciki pięknie, trzymam kciuki.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Jakie bedzie pokrycie dachu i jakie bedzie wstepne krycie ?

Pytam, poniewaz u nas na strychu do czasu kiedy nie polozylem blachy bylo nieznoscie goraco (pelne deskowanie + papa), teraz po polozeniu blachy, przy bardziej intesywnym naslonecznieniu (dluzszy dzien i wyzej slonce) jest tylko cieplo. Moze to bez wiekszego znaczenia, a moze to istona roznica ktora nalezy wziac pod uwage przy planowaniu rekuperatora.

----------


## DrKubus

U mnie układ będzie pewnie bardzo podobny, pełne deskowanie, papa i blachodachówka... ale czy to bardzo gorąco było również po ociepleniu  poddasza, bo aż nie chce mi się wierzyć, że położenie blachy miało większy wpływ niż termoizolacja? Jeśli już to różnica może bardziej w kolorze, jednak papa jest czarna a blacha mniej absorbująca promieniowanie.

----------


## DrKubus

Jeśli wszystkie dostawy będą tak przebiegać jak dzisiejsza, to osiwieje jeszcze w tym roku... rano dostałem telefon: "styropian będzie po południu". Myślę sobie super... ale to niestety nie był koniec informacji tego dnia, a teraz dalszy przebieg:

10:30 - sprzedawca - "styropian będzie o 12:00" - wszystko fajnie, ale teść będzie po 14:30, a do tego czasu jest tylko teściowa z maleństwem... hmm myślę sobie, jakoś to będzie.
12:00 - kierowca - "jestem na miejscu" - ja - "super, proszę rozładować" - kierowca - "JA??? Panie ale ja jestem zestawem, ja tam do Pana nie dojadę, muszę iść przestawić samochód bo ruch tamuje, Pan zadzwoni za 10 min"
12:01 - dzwonie do sprzedawcy - "kierowca jest, ale nie może podjechać" - sprzedawca - "dowiem się o co chodzi"
12:20 - sprzedawca - "sprawa załatwiona, kierowca podjedzie, ale czy może Pan załatwić kogoś do rozładunku?"
po kilku telefonach, udało mi się załatwić kumpla który podjechał na miejsce
12:45 - kumpel - "stoję u Ciebie od 10 min, ale tu nikogo nie ma"
12:46 - dzwonie do sprzedawcy - "gdzie auto?" - sprzedawca - "już się dogadaliśmy, kierowca do Pana nie wjedzie, już jedziemy dostawczakiem, przeładujemy z TIRa na auto i przywieziemy Panu na podwórko" - ja - "super, kolega ma czekać, czy sobie poradzicie?" - sprzedawca - "nie, damy radę sami"
13:15 - dzwonię do sprzedawcy - "jak Wam idzie?" - sprzedawca - "jeszcze nie dojechaliśmy, ale zaraz będziemy"
13:40 - dzwonię do sprzedawcy - "a Wy gdzie?" - sprzedawca - "już załadowaliśmy pierwszy transport, zaraz będziemy"
13:41 - szef kierowcy - "Pan przyśpieszy ten rozładunek, bo kierowca na 14:00 musi być pod Poznaniem" - ja - "WTF?, kierowca pierdoła, nie potrafi wjechać autem w ulicę na której codziennie sąsiad bączki TIRem kręci, a ja mam przyśpieszać rozładunek?"
13:45 - dojechał pierwszy transport (dostawczak z 2 osobami)
13:50 - dojechał drugi transport, ale już tylko kierowca, 2 osoba musiała pilnować styropianu zrzuconego przez kierowce z TIRa bo mu się spieszyło i pojechał dalej
14:00 - dojechała ostatnia partia... uff sprawa dostawy zakończona.

W ten oto sposób, mój samochodzik nocuje pod chmurką, bo jego miejsce zajęło 48 paczek XPS'a:


A tutaj parametry:

----------


## Reze

Nie było tak źle  :smile: 
Te telefony, co człowiek w dzisiejszych czasach by bez nich zrobił.

----------


## DrKubus

Dzisiaj odebrałem prawomocne PnB, Dziennik budowy, złożyłem zgłoszenie do PINB - czyli już za tydzień 6.6.2014 oficjalnie rozpoczynam budowę  :smile: 

Geodeta wstępnie omówiony, 400 zł za wytyczenie to dobra cena? Czy na jego wizytę muszę coś przygotować, czy powinien sam sobie poradzić?

----------


## aiki

Cena dobra.
Przygotuj słupki i deski.

----------


## DrKubus

> Cena dobra.
> Przygotuj słupki i deski.


Dobrze liczę, że jeśli mam kwadrat w podstawie to potrzebuje 8 ławic, czyli 16 słupków i 8 desek?

Jak oni wytyczają budynek, po obrysie z ociepleniem, obrysie ścian, czy może jeszcze inaczej? Mnie najwygodniej by było po obrysie ścian (czyli tak jak płyta pójdzie), do się to jakoś dogadać, czy jest to z góry narzucone?

----------


## yasiek

Wytyczają osie,  resztę już musisz sam policzyć i nanieść na deski, jakoś nie ma z tym większego problemu.
Co do ceny, ponoć zależy ile muszą osi wytyczyć. Też tyle płaciłem.
Niektórzy nawet przyjeżdżają z własnymi deskami i słupkami, ale ja się z nimi nie spotkałem  :big tongue:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Dobrze liczę, że jeśli mam kwadrat w podstawie to potrzebuje 8 ławic, czyli 16 słupków i 8 desek?
> 
> Jak oni wytyczają budynek, po obrysie z ociepleniem, obrysie ścian, czy może jeszcze inaczej? Mnie najwygodniej by było po obrysie ścian (czyli tak jak płyta pójdzie), do się to jakoś dogadać, czy jest to z góry narzucone?



Wytyczaja tak jak sobie zazyczysz. Ja chcialem osie scian, ale mozliwa jest kazda konfiguracja. Jesli chcesz namiar na rozsadnego geodete to moge podeslac.

----------


## MeArek

U nas wyznaczyli krawędzie wewnętrzne ścian. Ale miał geodeta minę  :wink:  . Kazałem tak wyznaczyć z uwagi na różnicę szerokości bloczka fundamentowego a pustaka ściennego. Ponieważ ściana licuje się od wewnątrz powinno być ok.  Ławice narożne dobrze liczysz x2 ale jakieś ściany nośne też by trzeba zaznaczyć na ławicach.

----------


## aiki

Jak masz kwadrat w podstawie to 12 słupków i 8 desek. jeden słupek wspólny dla 2 desek.
Deski takie ze 3 - 4 m. Ściany nośne sam sobie miarą wyznaczysz bez problemu.
jeśli chodzi o to co wyznaczają to jak się dogadasz tak masz. U mnie wyznaczyli zewnętrzne linie ścian wraz z ociepleniem.
To żaden problem odmierzyć sobie na deskach to co będziesz potrzebował. Jedna zasada - nie ruszaj tego co wyznaczy ci geodeta.

----------


## KMI

Co do wyznaczenia budynku podpowiem jeszcze, że dobrze mieć wkrętarkę zamiast gwoździ do mocowania desek na słupkach. Jak wbija się gwoździe to zawsze się to wszystko rusza, przekrzywia i trzeba jeszcze raz mierzyć, a tak wkrętami cyk, cyk i wszystko gra. Moja rada, jak wyznaczy Ci poziom budynku na ławicach, to każ przenieść go sobie jeszcze w min. dwa miejsca, najlepiej gdzieś na płot (po dwóch przeciwległych miejscach), żeby Ci tego nie zniszczyli podczas prac ziemnych i innej budowlanej zawieruchy. Ławice też zrób odpowiednio oddalone od budynku.

Jeśli dobrze zrozumiałem z postów, masz jakąś sporą warstwę torfu (4m+0,5) będziesz to wszystko wymieniał na piasek ? Sporo robót ziemnych, kosztownych. Nie sprawdzałeś możliwości posadowienia na mikropalach czy w jakiś inny pośredni sposób ? Jak masz wysokie lustro wody gruntowej (a po relacji z osuszania wnioskuję że tak) to będzie spory problem z wykopami.

----------


## kwasniak

Jak planujesz zrobić uziom ?

----------


## DrKubus

Bardzo dziękuję za podpowiedzi odnośnie ławic, jutro zadzwonię jeszcze do geodety z zapytam, czy mam coś przygotować zobaczymy co odpowie.

*KMI* sprawdzałem 3 lata temu, za pale zaśpiewali 80 tys., za mikropale 30 tys., za studnie 20 tys, plus beton i zbrojenie. A wymiana gruntu wyszła nieco taniej, bo część torfu wymieniłem na piasek, więc niewiele piasku musiałem dokupić.

*kwasniak* planuje na 2 metrach, po obrysie budynku zakopać jakieś 40 metrów bednarki (4x30 mm) , wyprowadzając jedną listwę pod GSW w rozdzielni i dwie listwy w przeciwnych narożnikach do instalacji odgromowej.

----------


## sebcioc55

Z bednarką widzę, że masz taki sam pomysł jak ja, ale z instalacją odgromową to jeszcze sam nie wiem czy warto... dookoła mam drzewa i 100m od domu spory staw. Jeżeli chodzi o geodetę to cena dobra, u mnie za budynek wzieli 1000 zł ale razem z wyznaczeniem przyłącza do wody i inwentaryzacją powykonawczą. Tak jak pisali koledzy wyżej najlepiej żeby wyznaczyli Ci osie budynku (robią to na jednym poziomie więc potem nie trzeba niwelatora) i od osi już sobie poradzisz.
Pamiętaj też żeby wykop zrobić tak z 1-1,5m szerzej niż budynek żeby jakaś opaska i drenaż zrobić za jednym zamachem bez kopania.

----------


## shitol

no ładnie
ale ten kierowca tu musiała być niezła łamaga żeby nie umieć tam wjechać  :smile: 

geodeta już wytyczył??

----------


## DrKubus

> no ładnie
> ale ten kierowca tu musiała być niezła łamaga żeby nie umieć tam wjechać 
> 
> geodeta już wytyczył??


Geodeta będzie w piątek, właśnie szukam ławic... masz może jakiś namiar na tani tartak?

----------


## shitol

napisz mi PW co potrzebujesz to sprawdzę czy u siebie nie mam

ja u siebie jak tyczyliśmy to pojeździłem po budowach różnych i dostałem trochę odpadowych dech i kołkow i bezproblemowo dałem rade z takim materiałem

a jak coś to tu masz Rafał Sawa 61 438 13 92

----------


## karolwajs

Jak szukasz taniego tartaku, najlepiej znależć kilka firm w necie i zadzwonić do każdej z pytaniem ile to i to będzie kosztować. Wtedy najłatwiej znajdziesz najtańsza ofertę na rynku. 

Bo co było tanie rok temu teraz może być najdroższe. 

Jeszcze kwestia transportu i odległości bo to tez koszty.

----------


## DrKubus

Się troszkę opuściłem, ale dużo roboty było, więc po kolei...

Jako że 6.06 zgodnie ze zgłoszeniem w PINB, rozpocząłem pracę budowlanego, tego dnia pojawił się geodeta i ustawił 8 ławic.

Zrobił wpis i sobie pojechał. Jako szczęśliwy posiadacz niwelatora dostawiłem sobie kilka kolejnych ław, i mam już wszystkie istotniejsze linie naniesione.

{Niestety brak zdjęć, jak któregoś dnia przywiąże znów sznurki uzupełnię relację}

W poniedziałek rozpocząłem poszukiwania koparkowego, miał jeden przyjechać sprawdzić czy da się wjechać do mojego "stawu". Okazało się że wjechać się da, więc od razu wziął się za wyrównywanie podłoża i brzegów. Jako że moja budowa należy do tych "szczęśliwych" w trakcie prac przetarł się wężyk olejowy i prace zakończył przed czasem.

A że nieszczęścia chodzą parami z wyjazdem miał większy problem niż z wjazdem i było potrzebne wsparcie:



Na drugi dzień, koparkowy operował już po obrzeżach, nie wjeżdzając do wykopu:

----------


## DrKubus

*10.06.2014*
Skoro miałem już:
- równie dno
- poziom wody równy z wykopem (ok. 1,5m ppt)
- mokry średnio zagęszczony piasek, którego nie da się bardziej zagęścić
wziąłem się za poszukiwanie geowłókniny.

Po kilkunastu telefonach, zdecydowałem się na geowłókninę Ecofelt polipropylenową o gramaturze 200g/m2, katalogowa wytrzymałość na rozciąganie 16kN/m w podobno dobrej cenie 2,60 zł/m2 netto. Liczyłem że 300 m2 geowłókniny pod 170 m2 zabudowy wystarczy, dlatego też ledwo upchnąłem belę 3x100 m, do mojego autka... (miałem jeszcze do wyboru geowłókninę poliestrową w belkach 2x100m, której bym musiał kupić 400m2, ale miała znacznie mniejszą wytrzymałość - 2,5kN/m, a była tylko nieznacznie tańsza).

No cóż wybór padł na towar lepszy, mocniejszy, mniej wygodny w transporcie... (VW Passat, od przedniej szyby do klapy bagażnika ma 3 metry, jednak rolka mająca średnicę ok. 50 cm, mocno ogranicza pole manewru).

*11.06.2014*
Przed położeniem geowłókniny, rozłożyłem 40 metrów bednarki 4x25mm i przymocowałem do niej 3 wąsy (2 do ogromu, w przeciwnych narożnikach) i jeden który wejdzie do pomieszczenia gospodarczego do GSW. 
_TIPS: Gdybym kupował ponownie, zdecydowałbym się na 3x30mm. 4mm grubości strasznie utrudnia manewrowanie i układanie._


*12.06.2014*
Przyszedł czas na rozkładnie geowłókniny


_TIPS: Ponieważ geowłóknina jest podatna na warunki atmosferyczne, szczególnie wiatr który sprawia że geowłóknina zaczyna udawać że jest żaglem, polecam wykonanie szpilek - poniżej resztki drutu 5,5 mm ze strzemion, zaostrzone i wygięte - które skutecznie powstrzymały geowłókninę przed zwiedzaniem okolicznych terenów._ 


Zgodnie z prawem Murphiego, jakbyś nie liczył i tak Ci zabraknie...
Mając 300 m2 geowłókniny, po środku wykopu zostało łyse... 42m2



_Wiadomość z przed chwili, mimo piątku 13, firma sprzedająca tylko w 100m belach, znalazła dla mnie "brakujący" kawałek po który zaraz jadę_

Po rozłożeniu geowłókniny, zjawił się transport tłucznia granitowego 0/63mm, został wysypany i czeka na koparkę (jeśli nie znajdę niczego wcześniej, koparka będzie dopiero w poniedziałek).





Czy ktoś może ocenić ile ton przywiozła ta ciężarówka?
Ze wstępnego dochodzenia to Mercedes Actros 4141.

----------


## Reze

Wymiary skrzyni ładunkowej, 5.590 / 2.500 / 1.000 mm
Więc z moich wyliczeń masz ok 14m3 tłucznia, waga 1m3 to ok 1,6  1,7 tony
Rachunek prosty  :smile: 
ok 23-25 ton.
Mam nadzieję, że pomogłam  :smile:

----------


## shitol

ile kosztował CIę ten tłuczeń?
u piotrowskiego się zaopatrywałeś?

----------


## DrKubus

> ile kosztował CIę ten tłuczeń?
> u piotrowskiego się zaopatrywałeś?


Cenę podam Ci przy okazji (nie była cennikowa), Piotrowscy nie mieli tlucznia , ale kupowałem lokalnie.

----------


## DrKubus

> Wymiary skrzyni ładunkowej, 5.590 / 2.500 / 1.000 mm
> Więc z moich wyliczeń masz ok 14m3 tłucznia, waga 1m3 to ok 1,6  1,7 tony
> Rachunek prosty 
> ok 23-25 ton.
> Mam nadzieję, że pomogłam


Dzięki za wyliczenia, nie mogłem znaleźć wymiarów tej zabudowy, widziałem inne ale były wyższe.

----------


## shitol

ok

----------


## Redakcja

Działka z torfem - co robić? Nasza podpowiedź:



Zobacz inne filmy na murator.tv - to Telewizja Budowlana dla Was.

----------


## DrKubus

> Działka z torfem - co robić? Nasza podpowiedź:


Szanowna Redakcjo,
dziękuję za podpowiedź, z jednej strony mogę żałować, że pojawiła się ona tak późno, z drugiej cieszyć że jednak wybrałem polecaną opcję.

Do powyższego filmu mogę dodać, iż wymiana gruntu (na głębokość 3-4 m.) jest najkorzystniejszym rozwiązaniem - z badania rynku wynika, iż posadowienie na studniach (koszt robocizny, kręgów, a przede wszystkim betonu i zbrojenia) oraz wykonanie mikropali to koszty przekraczające 30 - 40 tys. zł. W przypadku wymiany gruntu, koszt 400 m3 pospółki potrzebnej do wymiany to ok. 10 tys. zł, plus ok. 5 tys robocizna, dodatkowo można znaleźć firmę, która odkupi wydobyty torf i koszty wymiany znacznie spadają.

----------


## dez

A ja mam takie pytanie (może głupie): dlaczego nie robić piwnicy w takim przypadku. Domyślam się że drożej niż przy wymianie gruntu, ale czy mimo wszystko nie jest to sensowne rozwiązanie?

----------


## DrKubus

> A ja mam takie pytanie (może głupie): dlaczego nie robić piwnicy w takim przypadku. Domyślam się że drożej niż przy wymianie gruntu, ale czy mimo wszystko nie jest to sensowne rozwiązanie?


W moim przypadku (i podejrzewam, że w większości przypadków), podłoże torfowe tworzy się na terenach podmokłych, charakteryzujących się wysokim poziomem wód gruntowych. W takim przypadku budowa piwnicy to znacznie większe koszty (walki z wodą) niż w przypadku i tak wysokich kosztów budowy piwnicy.

----------


## DrKubus

Na działce prace trwają, najpierw przyjechała kolejna wywrotka tłucznia


następnie własnoręcznie, za pomocą 400 kg zagęszczarki granit został zagęszczony.


Test zagęszczenia wykonała na drugi dzień koparka, która rozwoziła pierwszą warstwę piasku, nie zostawiała nawet śladu na podłożu.

Fotorelacja z rozładunku:



Rozgarnięta pierwsza warstwa (100 ton) czeka na zagęszczenie:



A w tym rogu będzie studzienka drenażowa:


Mam nadzieję, że uda mi się zorganizować zagęszczarkę, aby przez weekend nawieźć i zagęścić pozostałą warstwę piachu (ok. 300 ton).

----------


## Reze

No to nieźle z tym piachem u Ciebie.
Ja planuję ok 250 ton wszystkiego, zobaczymy w praniu.

----------


## DrKubus

Nie ma to jak polegać na firmach budowlanych :bash: 

Piątek: 
- załatwiłem małą zagęszczarkę
- załatwiłem dostawę piasku na sobotę
- załatwiłem koparkę na sobotę

Sobota:
- załatwiłem dostawę dużej zagęszczarki
- dostałem telefon, że piasek nie przyjedzie
- odwołałem koparkę i dostawę zagęszczarki
- 2 godziny spędziłem spacerując po 200 m2:

----------


## MeArek

Któryś czwartek , tak ze dwa miesiące temu:
Geodeta - będziemy w poniedziałek koło 13. Wziąłem urlop ,koparka na godzinę 10 do humusu. Pan był punktualny i 11.50 było po robocie.
Godzina: 13.00 , 13.30 , 14.00 , 14.30 - dzwonie do geodety . 
Geodeta:

 przepraszam miałem spotkanie i nie mogłem odebrać o co chodzi? :jaw drop: (normalnie mnie roz...ł) to my na dzisiaj byliśmy umówieni?  

I weź tu człowieku bądź spokojny.

----------


## Jarek.P

To ja tylko przypomnę opisywaną u mnie w dzienniku historię z dostawą tarcicy (jakieś deski szalunkowe) - zamówiona w tartaku  "X" przyjeżdżała i przyjeżdżała i ciągle nie mogła dojechać, bo a to kierowca chory, a to samochód nawalił, a to jak się zreperował to pojechał do Katowic, a tam się kierowcy czas pracy skończył i dopiero następnego dnia wraca, w końcu się wkurzyłem, podziękowałem, tarcicę zamówiłem gdzie indziej. 
Szalunek dawno wykonany, strop betonem zalany, zdążyłem zapomnieć o sprawie, a tu nagle któregoś pięknego dnia telefon: 
- dzieńdobry, ja tu pod adresem [...] samochodem z dostawą stoję, a tu nikogo nie ma.
- ale ja żadnej dostawy się nie spodziewam, z czym pan przyjechał?
- no deski przywiozłem!
- zaraz, jakie deski, skąd pan je przywiózł i na kogo zamówienie jest wystawione???
-  z tartaku "X", na pana "P.", zamawiał pan przecież!

Patrzcie, jaka solidna firma. Nic, że dwa tygodnie po terminie, nic, że klient miał już dosyć i wycofał zamówienie. Było zamówione? Było! Więc dostarczyć trzeba, czy klient chce czy nie chce  :smile: 
A na poważnie - trochę się rzucał, najpierw kierowca, a potem gość z tartaku, ale ponieważ trochę nie mieli argumentów na podparcie swego stanowiska, w końcu pojechali w diabły  :smile:

----------


## Reze

No, pięknie, aż się boję, brrr...
Ciekawe ile takich kwiatków będę miała na swojej budowie? Jakby co, przygotowana jestem i dwururkę w samochodzie już mam  :big tongue: 
Co nas nie zabije, to nas wzmocni.

----------


## darekdl

Dzieje się, dzieje, dziś zaglądałem na teren budowy z drogi.

Wytrwałości  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## aiki

Ja to tylko na cieśli czekałem. Chodziło o to aby zrobił szybciej niż ja samorobiąc a w rezultacie wyszło tak samo w czasie.
Obsuwa 2 tygodnie to chyba dałbym radę.

----------


## DrKubus

> Dzieje się, dzieje, dziś zaglądałem na teren budowy z drogi.
> 
> Wytrwałości


Za życzenia bardzo dziękuję, ale następnym razem przystań na chwilę i się przywitaj z budowniczym, a nie tak po cichu podglądasz tylko  :wink: 

Dzisiaj pracował koparkowy, ładując i wożąc piasek - kolejne 102 tony, pojawiły się w wykopie i okolicy:


Jutro znów będziemy rozwozić i zagęszczać  :smile:

----------


## darekdl

Niestety jak tam przejeżdżamy to jesteśmy w pracy i nie da rady  :sad: 

Może kiedyś się uda, mam rodzinę w Nekli oraz ten rejon jest także na mojej mapie poszukiwań działki, więc zdarza mi się "zwiedzać"   :smile:

----------


## shitol

widziałem wszystko wygląda obiecująco 
szkoda że aż tyle piachu jeszcze do nawiezienia  :big tongue:

----------


## kwasniak

Czy twoja działka leży przy drodze 92 bo jechałem ostatnio przez Neklę i widziałem niezłą dziurę którą ktoś zasypuje.

----------


## shitol

nie jest przy DK92

----------


## Reze

I jak tam Twój piasek?
Zagęszczony? Wyrównany?
Jakby co, znam zajefajny i prosty sposób na idealne równanie piasku pod styropian, dzwoń, podzielę się.

----------


## aiki

podziel sie z wszystkimi  :smile:

----------


## DrKubus

Zapuściłem dziennik, spieszę więc z odpowiedziami:




> Czy twoja działka leży przy drodze 92 bo jechałem ostatnio przez Neklę i widziałem niezłą dziurę którą ktoś zasypuje.


Nie, moja działka leży w samej Nekli (przy rondzie) koło Biedronki  :smile: 




> I jak tam Twój piasek?
> Zagęszczony? Wyrównany?
> Jakby co, znam zajefajny i prosty sposób na idealne równanie piasku pod styropian, dzwoń, podzielę się.


Mój piasek ma się dobrze, za chwilę będzie relacja  :smile: 
Co do równania piasku pod styropian, przyłączam się do prośby aiki.



> podziel sie z wszystkimi

----------


## DrKubus

Co do samej budowy:
*3.07* przyjechała ostatnia wywrotka, a chwile po niej koparka z zagęszczarką. Niestety o zdjęciach przypomniałem sobie po robocie, ale mogę już się pochwalić osiągnięciem stanu (po wysypaniu 34 ton kruszonego granitu i 442 ton piasku) na którym oparcie znajdzie płyta fundamentowa.





*4.07* na placu boju ląduje niezidentyfikowany pojazd - skrzyżowanie węża z parostatkiem:



Mogę się pochwalić, zamówienie rurek robiłem "na oko", po pierwszej układance, zostały 2 kolanka, a zabrakło trójnika... wynik jak na amatora - satysfakcjonujący  :smile: 

*5.07* - czas na rycie  :smile: 
Przyjechała koparka i rozkopała, to co tak pieczołowicie zagęszczałem przez ostatnie dni.

Mam więc wykopane wszystkie rowki pod kanalizę oraz obrys domu (pod strzemiona płyty), wszystko na 50 cm, będę musiał to jeszcze pogłębić, przejście pod płytą do 70 cm, studzienka kanalizacyjna na min. 90 cm,


Mam też wykopany rowek pod przyłącze wodociągowe, na 1,2m (1,5m po podwyższeniu terenu) widać znów wodę


Przy pogłębianiu rowków, dzielnie pomagał mi szwagier (Bardzo dziękuję).


*6 i 7.07* - łapanie poziomów kanalizacji

No cóż, przez upały sięgające 37 st. w cieniu, ciężko było się spieszyć, machając łopatą, szczególnie, że między 15-18 nie dało się wysiedzieć w tym słońcu. Praca mocno irytująca, dużo dłubaniny efekty mało widoczne - zdjęć nie będzie.

----------


## DrKubus

*nocka 7/8.08* - 30 min. i 3 dni roboty poszły się....  :mad: 

Po upałach, zwykle pojawia się burza... szkoda tylko że ta musiała przyjść właśnie dzisiaj... ten upalny dzień zakończyłem z idealnie wypoziomowanymi rowkami i przygotowanym podejściem do studni, oraz planami na zakończenie prac kanalizacyjnych jutro... 

Widać, Ktoś miał inne plany wobec mojej pracy, po 30 minutach intensywnych opadów, tak dopieszczone rowki, najpierw zalały się wodą, by po kilku minutach zarwały się ścianki i całość wypełniła się błotem  :cry: 

Oceniając "na oko" przy świetle latarki i błyskach gromu, rowki mają 2 razy większą szerokość i głębokość ok. 30 - 40 cm, a więc jutro po pracy zaczynam ręczne kopanie praktycznie od nowa  :sad:

----------


## sebcioc55

Ach ten deszcz... mi tez przyspozyl dodatkowy tydzien pracy. Ja teraz juz wiem ze w przypadku tak "delikatnej" konstrukcji jak plyta czas ma duze znaczenie. Im dluzej tym gorzej. Ja juz sie miesiac babram popoludniami...
Zycze powodzenia!

----------


## Dafi Pe

Kubus, 
nie chcę Cię martwić, lecz jutro zapowiadają też ulewy  :sad:  

http://www.meteo.pl/um/php/meteorogr...cname=Pozna%F1

----------


## DrKubus

No cóż, znów trzeba będzie zakasać rękawy i złapać się za łopatę.

tak wygląda rowek, który wczoraj miał 30 cm szerokości i 100 głębokości

Tak mniej więcej teraz ma 60 cm szerokości i już tylko 30-40 cm głębokości

A tutaj porównanie rowka na 1,2m w którym będzie przyłącze wody:
Wczoraj:


Dziś:

----------


## DrKubus

> Kubus, 
> nie chcę Cię martwić, lecz jutro zapowiadają też ulewy  
> 
> http://www.meteo.pl/um/php/meteorogr...cname=Pozna%F1


Mogą sobie tę stronę umieścić w kategorii "wróżby, bądź gry losowe", od kilku lat z niej korzystałem i raczej nie miałem zastrzeżeń. Na wczoraj w godz. 17-20 zapowiadali opad do 4mm/h, a większy deszcz dopiero dzisiaj w nocy. Dlatego nie spieszyłem się z zakopaniem kanalizy w dniu wczorajszym, gdyby zapowiedzieli burze, nie robiłbym sobie przerw przy 35 st upale, tylko zrobił wszystko żeby położyć rurki.

Wracając do prognoz... oczywiście między 17 a 20 świeciło słońce (ale dało się w końcu pracować), a od 22 przez 2h lało. Zakładam, że opad był nie 4mm ale co najmniej 40mm, oczywiście gdyby nawet pojawiło się takie ostrzeżenie o godz. 20, starałbym się zabezpieczyć wykop - a tak wpłynęła do niego woda spływająca z drogi (miała bliżej niż do kanału leżącego 5 metrów dalej.

----------


## Reze

Kubus, kur... pi, pi, pi, pi i jeszcze wiele piiiiii  :sad: 
U mnie pogoda pomogła jak umiała, poniedziałek ciepło, ale bez przesady, lekko nawet pokropiło.
Wtorek, jak w poniedziałek, wieczorem lekko pokropiło.
Środa, piękny upał i lekki wiaterek, zjarałam się przy łopacie jak dzikus  :smile: 
Czwartek, piękny poranek, południe skwar, dobrze, że wodę mam swoją, byłoby niezłe szambo, ale to kiedyś opiszę u siebie. Od 14 już lanie na beton non stop, tak parowało.
Piątek, od wschodu słońca (ukrop) więc lanie wody, sobota i niedziela to samo.
A w poniedziałek rano woda ze studni, a od 11 z nieba. Pięknie zwilżało betonik, więc roboty jakby mniej.
Nie myślcie sobie, że u mnie tak gładko wszystko poszło  :smile:  nie nie nie, np. koparkowy w niedzielę o 20:00 poinformował mnie, że od 1,5tyg ma rozebraną koparkę i nie przyjedzie. Uwierzcie mi, w życiu na nikogo tak nie klęłam. 
I załatw tu koparkę w niedzielę o 20 na poniedziałek rano. Tak się gość baby wystraszył, że 6 namiarów dostałam od niego  :smile:   Oczywiście załatwiłam.

A teraz sposób na równanie piasku, tak banalny, że aż głupio pisać.
Jak już zasypane i zagęszczone, to najczęściej trochę nierówne  :smile:  bierzemy krótkie kołeczki, takie paliki z 15 cm, zaostrzone na jednym końcu i równe na drugim. Wbijamy pierwszy prawie w samym narożniku i ustalamy jego płaski koniec na poziomie naszego docelowego piaseczku. Czyli wbijamy go prawie do końca w piasek i opieramy na nim łatę niwelatora. Do ustalenia wysokości (dobijamy go na żądaną rzędną młotkiem) potem następny co jakieś 2 metry. Nadmiar piasku ściągamy 3m łatą. Punkty kontrolne to nasze wbite kołeczki na idealną wysokość.
Proste.
Tylko ciężko to opisać.
Mam nadzieję, że nie zagmatwałam za bardzo.

----------


## DrKubus

Jako, że pogoda nie sprzyja zabawie w kanalizę, postanowiłem poświęcić trochę czasu na poszukiwanie sprzętu roboczego.

W pierwszej kolejności postawiłem na wiertarko-wkrętarkę... do tej pory wydawało mi się, że jedyna różnica to wielkość akumulatora, po zagłębieniu się w szczegóły, okazało się  że wybór nie jest wcale taki prosty.

Moje wymagania były następujące:
- lekka i poręczna (żeby mi moje wątłe rączki nie odpadły po kilku godzinach wkręcania blachowkrętów, czy innych śrubek ponad głową)
- przyzwoita moc - żeby nie spędzać minuty nad jedną śrubką
- przyzwoita bateria - co by nie latać co 30 min jej ładwać
- możliwość zostawienia baterii na ładowarce, bez stresu że się zagotuje, albo wybuchnie
- dwie baterie w komplecie

z czasem doszła jeszcze potrzeba dwóch biegów - tak to jest jak się człowiek naczyta  :big tongue: 

Po kilku godzinach wybór zawęziłem do modeli Boscha, Metabo i Makita, z bateriami litowo jonowymi, o napięciu od 10,8 do 14,4V

Po kolejnej selekcji (odpadły wkrętarki z dużym podwieszanym aku) do wyboru zostały 3 modele (w kolejności alfabetycznej):
- BOSCH Wiertarko-wkrętarka akumulatorowa GSR 10,8-2-LI (2 akumulatory 2 Ah)
- MAKITA Akumulatorowa wiertarko-wkrętarka 10,8V (2 akumulatory 1,3 Ah) DF330DWE
- METABO Wiertarko-wkrętarka akumulatorowa PowerMaxx BS 10.8 V (2 akumulatory 2 Ah)

Po dalszej analizie parametrów i cen (rozrzut cenowy w przypadku tego samego modelu Bosch'a, to nawet 300 zł), wybór padł na:
- najmocniejszą - max 34 Nm
- z pojemnymi aku - 2 Ah
- wyprodukowaną w Niemczech
- z 3 letnią gwarancją (również na akumulatory) i rocznym bezpłatnym serwisem
- najkorzystniejszą cena/jakość

the winner is:

METABO PowerMaxx BS 10.8 V (2 akumulatory 2 Ah)

Niestety mam porównanie tylko z "marketowymi" wynalazkami za 100-200 zł, powiem szczerze na razie jestem super zadowolony  :smile: 

PS. A co faceci też mogą sobie poprawić humor zakupami  :big tongue:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ja kupiłem SKILA 1001 za 159 zł i się dalej cieszę. Badań nie robiłem - wkręca, wierci i wykręca. Do tego zestaw bitów z NEO za trzy dychy i mam fajny komplet, a w dwóch stówkach zmieści się jeszcze paliwo budowlane na całą dniówkę.

----------


## DrKubus

> Ja kupiłem SKILA 1001 za 159 zł i się dalej cieszę. Badań nie robiłem - wkręca, wierci i wykręca. Do tego zestaw bitów z NEO za trzy dychy i mam fajny komplet, a w dwóch stówkach zmieści się jeszcze paliwo budowlane na całą dniówkę.


A widzisz, wcześniej jej nie widziałem, też całkiem przyzwoite parametry, większość marketowych miała problem z przekroczeniem 15 Nm. U mnie by odpadła ze względu na baterię, nie wiem czy to moje szczęście, czy skleroza, ale NiCd baterie załatwiam w kilka miesięcy, a z założenia urządzonko ma posłużyć trochę dłużej. Poza tym waga, przy mojej wątłej posturze pół kilo więcej nad głową po godzinie robi dużą różnicę  :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Jest tylko jedna zasada odnośnie akumulatorów - ładujesz po pracy, a nie przed. 
Metabo to nie SKIL - ja szukałem tanio, i przywoicie, a Ty dobrze i niezbyt drogo. Bardziej zwracałem uwagę na szlifierkę kątową i też miałem dylemat - Bosch, Metabo, czy Makita. Ostatecznie kupiłem Makitę GA9020 za 360zł, bo cena była baaaaaaardzo atrakcyjna. Jak dotąd nie żałuję, choć podobno wersja z łagodnym startem jest mniej awaryjna. No i Metabo ma dłuższą gwarancję... ale Makita podobno lepszą - nawet przetarty kabel i szczotki na gwarancji wymieniają. To ogólnie dobre narzędzia.

----------


## sebcioc55

Pozwolcie ze sie wtrace bo tez szukam takiego sprzetu bo kabel juz mnie zaczyna wkur***. Myslisz ze 500zl za taka wkretarke warto dac? Nie lepiej kupic jakas za 250 zl a po 2 latach kolejna? Mam taki dylemat... bo teraz liczy sie kazdy grosz a byc moze taka za 250 zl wystzrczy i na 4 lata jak bedzie sie o nia dbac?

----------


## dyzu007

Głównym problemem sa akumulatory  p jakimś czasie trzeba je wymienić bo tracą  pojemność  a  tanie nie sa ....

----------


## DrKubus

> Pozwolcie ze sie wtrace bo tez szukam takiego sprzetu bo kabel juz mnie zaczyna wkur***. Myslisz ze 500zl za taka wkretarke warto dac? Nie lepiej kupic jakas za 250 zl a po 2 latach kolejna? Mam taki dylemat... bo teraz liczy sie kazdy grosz a byc moze taka za 250 zl wystzrczy i na 4 lata jak bedzie sie o nia dbac?


Powiem tak, już kilka lat temu przekonałem się że nie stać mnie na tanie produkty. Wole dołożyć te 200 i kupić produkt z wyższej półki, ale mieć pewność (i lepszą gwarancję). Wielokrotnie przekonałem się, że "oszczędzając" kupowałem coś, co się szybko psuło i musiałem ponosić kolejne koszta, aż w końcu i tak kupowałem coś droższego.

Przykład pierwszy z brzegu - teść kupował pistolety do kleju - w warsztacie ma już 4 szt. po 15 - 20 zł, a jak przychodziło do klejenia z każdym był jakiś problem. Kupiłem trochę droższego (chyba 59 zł)  Black&Decker'a i chodzi niezawodnie od 2 lat.

Dlatego też, jeśli zależy Ci na sprzęcie który chcesz żeby trochę dłużej podziałał, lepiej zainwestuje teraz i zapomnij,

Wyjątek od reguły, to urządzenia które potrzebujesz okazjonalnie - potrzebowałem zrobić instalację elektryczną w 2 pokojach, kupiłem bruzdownicę - jakiegoś no-name'a za 250 zł, wykułem nim te 2 pokoje i później jeszcze jakieś rowki w korytarzu. Jak uda się nim coś zrobić w nowym domu - super, jeśli nie, w gazobetonie będę strugał rylcem  :big tongue:

----------


## Dafi Pe

A jak tam na budowie? Kolejne ulewy mocna dały się we znaki?

PS: Co do wkrętarek, to dużo zależy od szczęścia. Znam takich, co całą budowę zrobili Parksidem  :wink:

----------


## DrKubus

> A jak tam na budowie? Kolejne ulewy mocna dały się we znaki?
> 
> PS: Co do wkrętarek, to dużo zależy od szczęścia. Znam takich, co całą budowę zrobili Parksidem


Na budowie teść złapał od wtorku za łopatę, najpierw pogłębił rowki pod ostrogi płyty (trochę za bardzo), na drugi dzień zasypywał (jak się okazało za dużo), wczoraj się obraził i wieczór spędziłem w sztormiaku z łopatą.

PS. Niestety nie mam szczęścia do tanich sprzętów (mam nadzieję, że bruzdownica się o tym nie dowie)  :big tongue:

----------


## Dafi Pe

W Poznaniu dawało wczoraj ostro, a najbardziej wkurzające było to, że chwilę lało, jeszcze krótszą chwilę było OK, a potem znowu padało. Masakra jakaś. Trzymam kciuki  :wink:

----------


## DrKubus

W tym tygodniu kopanie mi ewidentnie nie idzie, na szczęście nie brałem urlopu.

Ponieważ wielkimi krokami zbliża się robienie wanienki styropianowej, mam kilka pytań do osób które miały już doczynienie z XPS'em.

Jeśli możecie pomóc, w dziele Izolacje wrzuciłem post z pytaniami: XPS - pod nietypową płytę fundamentową - obróbka, dopasowanie

----------


## DrKubus

Dzisiaj znów zabrałem się za kopanie, rowy pod kanalizę wróciły do stanu z przed tygodnia.

Aby uniknąć powtórki z poniedziałku, kiedy całą robotę szlag trafił, trzeba było zrobić przyłącze do studzienki kanalizacyjnej.

Dwie godziny spędzone w studzience, to niesamowite przeżycie  :smile:  Musiałem wywiercić otwór 160mm, czyli po obwodzie jakieś 25 otworów, a później dłutko  :smile: 

Bez SDS i udaru, siedziałbym w tej studzience ze 2 dni  :big tongue: 

Na koniec udała mi się rzecz praktycznie niemożliwa... z wnętrza 1 metrowej studni, wcisnąłem w otwór rurę o długości 1m, a już byłem gotów jechać do Swarzędza po 2 rury 0,5 metrowe.

Na koniec dnia, miałem:
- przyłącze do studni kanalizacyjnej

- studzienkę rewizyjną
- główną linię wprowadzoną do domu

- przyłączony garaż
- przyłączona jedna "nitka" w domu


Zostało:
- przedłużenie głównej linii z przejściem na 110 i dojściem do kuchni
- podłączenie pionu w pom. gospodarczym
- zasypanie

Czy ktoś wie, czy przed zasypaniem powinienem komuś to zgłosić (jakiś geodeta, który zrobi inwentaryzacje przyłącza, ew. zakład komunalny)?

----------


## aiki

CHyba należy zinwentaryzować od studzienki do budynku ale głowy nie dam.

----------


## sebcioc55

> CHyba należy zinwentaryzować od studzienki do budynku ale głowy nie dam.


Mi sie wydaje ze wszystko powinno byc zrobione wg projektu i potem wszystko zinwentaryzowane czyli naniesione na mapy. Najlepiej to zrobic na sam koniec, wszystko za jednym razem. Bedzie najtaniej - ja tak sie dogadalem z moimi geodetami.

----------


## aiki

Jak zasypie to jak zinwentaryzuje? To w teorii.
Dogadać zawsze się można.

----------


## darekdl

Wodociągi interesuje tylko odcinek od sieci kanalizacyjnej do studzienki rewizyjnej od razu za płotem na Twoim terenie - tzw przykanalik - ten odcinek jest własnością Zakładu Gospodarki Komunalne w Nekli i to powinno znaleźć się na mapach (powinieneś mieć jakiś projekt przyłączenia)

To co masz na swoim terenie już od studzienki nigdzie się nie nanosi  :wink:

----------


## shitol

jak tam leci?? 
coś się dzieje??
miałeś dać znać kiedy pomagać z układaniem zbrojenia i styropianu  :big tongue:

----------


## DrKubus

Znów troszkę zapuściłem dziennik, ale zbiegły się urodziny moje i córki, imieniny moje i żony, podróż do Łodzi i tak jakoś zeszło  :smile: 

Wracając do wykonanych prac:
*13/14 lipca* 
Postanowiłem poprawić ostatni fragment przyłącza (od studzienki rewizyjnej do studni kanalizacyjnej) bo irytowało mnie kolanko 11st. które wcześniej tam założyłem.

Efekt ostateczny:


Jeszcze widok z wnętrza studzienki:


Na drugi dzień duża cześć była już zasypana:


*16/17 lipca* 
W kolejnym tygodniu otrzymałem miłą informację, że przyjadą panowie z wodociągów, pracę zaczęli od zamontowania takiego zaworu:
 

A w dniu moich urodzin, na działce pojawił się kranik:
 

*24/25 lipca* 
Co by dzień świąteczny uczcić w swoje imieniny wraz z małżonką zajęliśmy się przygotowaniem powierzchni pod ułożenie styropianu (*Reze* dziękuję za podpowiedź). Z wykorzystaniem niwelatora ustaliliśmy punkty wysokościowe, które połączyliśmy wypoziomowanymi prętami zbrojenia  :smile:  Następnie łata/poziomica i:
 

Po 2-3h prac, efekt był następujący:
 

Od jutra zaczynam urlop, mam nadzieję że pod koniec tygodnia pojawi się zbrojenie - miło by było w sobotę zalać (najpierw zbrojenie, później się, ale wszystko zależy od pogody).

PS. Czy kładzenie szarego XPS'a przy 35 st. w cieniu, niesie za sobą jakieś negatywne konsekwencje?

----------


## Reze

Jak go położysz i zakryjesz folią budowlaną, to nic mu nie będzie. Nie zostawiaj go tak tylko na wiele dni. Masz już ukręcone zbrojenie? Jaką opaskę robisz? Pion, czy poziom? 
Kanaliza piękna jak ta lala  :smile:  miło patrzeć. A i kurka się dorobiłeś  :smile:

----------


## Bridges

Spory czas do Ciebie nie zaglądałem, a tu jakie postępy! 
Gratuluję stanu aktualnego i trzymam kciuki przy układaniu białej podłogi  :smile:

----------


## DrKubus

No i po urlopie, niestety planować to ja sobie mogę, upały wakacyjne sprawiły, że na plac budowy dało się wyjść dopiero po 17, wcześniej praca na otwartej przestrzeni w 35 st. upałach groziła odwodnieniu.

Wracając do relacji:
*26-31 lipca*

Z pomocą, własnoręcznie zbudowanej wycinarki do styropianu zasilanej ze specjalistycznego zasilacza, powycinałem odpowiednie fragmenty "wanienki" w której będzie płyta  :smile: 

Tutaj wersja beta (koniec drutu oporowego trzymany w kombinerkach)


Wersja alpha - połączenie drutu oporowego z zasilanie, z wykorzystaniem kawałka drewana:


Zasilacz: 5 A, 9 V:


Krawędź wyszła prawie równa:


A to już wersja druga maszyny, z możliwością cięcia pod określonym kątem:


Urządzenie "dziecinnie proste" w obsłudze:


Krawędź troche mniej równa, ale i tak jestem zadowolony:


*1-8 sierpnia*

Mając przygotowany materiał, wziąłem się za klejenie... oj szło to powoli, ale w końcu wyrzeźbiłem wannę  :smile:  Odchylenie wymiarów na obwodzie do 1,2 cm (i tak beton rozepchnie), wysokość 0,8 cm (trzeba będzie przyciąć żeby ładnie się beton równało do styropianu.

Sposób młodego, na ochronę przed słońcem:


Pierwsza ściana:


Po 3 dniach, prawie cały otok:


A tak prezentuje się wanienka pod ostrogę (ile to było rzeźbienia):



Otok gotowy na przyjęcie zbrojenia:


*9 sierpnia*

Nadszedł dzień, kiedy z wykorzystaniem ciężkiego sprzętu i przy pomocy szwagra, umieściliśmy zbrojenie ostrogi:



Nawet zbrojenie się do nas uśmiechało  :smile: 

Wczoraj przyjechało ponad kilometr pręta na dolną siatkę, a dojdzie drugie tyle na górną... mam nadzieję że uda mi się to dzisiaj pociąć żeby w tym tygodniu dokończyć podłogę styropianową i zrobić przynajmniej dolne zbrojenie.

----------


## Reze

Pięknie idziesz doktorku  :smile:  u mnie zbroi się wieniec, ale się nakręciłam tego cholernego drutu. Chociaż powiem Ci szczerze, wciąga jak słonecznik. Dwa dni gięcie i skręcanie 64m bieżące wieńca, uf, skończone, położone, połączone. Jutro szalujemy i zalewamy. Trzymam za Ciebie cały czas kciuki  :smile:

----------


## darekdl

Niezła wanienka, oby nie padało i jak najszybciej beton  :smile: 


Stal bierzesz po sąsiedzku ze stalmetu?

----------


## DrKubus

Reze - dzięki za wsparcie, darekdl - oczywiście, trzeba wspierać lokalnych przedsiębiorców  :smile: 

Czy ktoś się orientuje co najlepiej dać pod dolną siatkę zbrojenia (jako dystans) i jak gęsto się to rozstawia?

Wczoraj położyłem 1/3 "podłogi" i pociąłem prawie pół kilometra prętów zbrojeniowych na odcinki 2 - 3 metrowe... utwierdzam się w przekonaniu że projektant ewidentnie mnie nie lubi

----------


## sebcioc55

Ale dziwaczna ta Twoja plyta, ale jak trzeba to trzeba  :wink:  
Jako podkladki daj beczulki 20/25 na takich specjalnych talerzykach (looknij u mnie, cena to cos kolo 100zl za 500 szt komplet beczulka + talerz) - wytrzymuja 100kg i nawet sie nie poca. A rozkladaj je co tyle zeby mozna bylo po tym chodzic i zeby za bardzo sie prety nie uginaly. U mnie na pow. 125m^2 poszlo z 700-800 sztuk, ale dalem z duzym zapasem. Jedno opakowanie 500 szt nie starczylo.
Dajesz folie pod beton? Bo nie widze jej w tych ostrogach.
A po co na odcinki 2-3 metrowe? Przeciez plyte masz kwadratową?

----------


## DrKubus

*sebcio55* co do odcinków - to jak już pisałem projektant mnie nie lubi i dolna siatka składa się z prętów fi8 po obwodzie (mniej wiecej 3m), a środek jest z fi 6. Jak gdzieś znajdę fotkę to wrzucę projekt tej siatki.

Znalazłem fotkę:


Co do foli, to w projekcie folię mam dopiero pod jastrychem, oglądałem różne zdjęcia płyt i muszę przyznać że część miała folię, część nie... wiem że folia jest niezbędna jeśli lejesz beton na ziemię, ale mając XPSa pod spodem już nie jest konieczna.

----------


## sebcioc55

Sorry musialem wczesniej nie doczytac, ale widac ze konstruktora masz z polotem  :smile: 
Zycze powodzenia, zone zatrudnij do wiazania - bo moja kobita az sie palila zeby to robic  :wink:

----------


## DrKubus

Wczoraj skończyłem pracę na działce przed zmierzchem i udało się zrobić 2 fotki:

Zbrojenie ostrogi od soboty leży sobie na miejscu:


A tyle podłogi ułożyłem od poniedziałku, pracując po 2h (po pracy):


Wczoraj poszło kolejnych 500 m drutów fi 8, pociętych na kawałki  :smile:

----------


## adam5891

> Czy ktoś się orientuje co najlepiej dać pod dolną siatkę zbrojenia (jako dystans) i jak gęsto się to rozstawia?


Nie wiem ile masz w projekcie tej otuliny ale możesz zamówić, ze strony zbrojarze.com na drugi dzień dostarczone do domu. 

Ładnie wygląda ta twoja płyta chociaż nie powiem trochę skomplikowana w porównaniu z moja. 
Pozdrawiam i powodzenia życzę, będę zaglądał.

----------


## MeArek

Ło matko ile to roboty! Super ! Naprawdę jestem pełen podziwu. Tak trzymaj.

----------


## aiki

A zalejesz betonem i zapomnisz  :smile:  Potem już nie widać włożonej pracy.

----------


## [email protected]

Rzeczywiście projektant Cię nie lubi skoro aż takie ostrogi i takie zbrojenie Ci wrzucił - chociaż oni zwykle wrzucają zbyt duże - boją się że te minimalne zbrojenie które wychodzi w programie jednak nie da rady i zwykle przesadzają. Natomiast co do folii - ja nie dawałem bo wibrator tak mocno wibruje że beton i tak wleci praktycznie wszedzie a tu folia moze tylko ułatwiać poślizg, co oczywiscie przy zastosowaniu wibratora nie ma kompletnie zadnego znaczenia.

----------


## aiki

Folia to chyba ba "styro" aby beton nie wpływał pomiedzy płyty i nie tworzyły się mostki.
Ale to zaczerpnięte z tematu podłogówki więc mogę sie mylić.

----------


## [email protected]

Styro na płycie się nie roizchodzi, jak jest ciasno zrobiony a dodatkowo jak u mnie połatany pianką, mnie zalecali zrobić żeby beton przy wylewaniu się "ślizgał" bo podobno wtedy lepiej się leje, ale jak juz mówiłem wibrator załatwił swoje...

----------


## DrKubus

Zbrojenia ciąg dalszy, w piątek wziąłem urlop i z pomocą małżonki wiązaliśmy siatki, w chwili obecnej jest już cała dolna, teraz powinno być już łatwiej.




Ponieważ wielkimi krokami zbliża się zalewanie, a ja mam kilka wątpliwości, bardzo proszę o pomoc doświadczonych już budujących, którzy ten etap mają za sobą:
1. Jak zabezpieczyć styropian, przed złamaniem pod wpływem zalewania (chodzi o pionowe płyty), problem polega na tym, że one mają prawie metr, a w chwili obecnej ich zasypywanie (od zewnątrz) powoduje, zapadanie się styropianu do środka.
2. Czy na te płyty (od zewnątrz) nakładać siatkę i klej, czy wystarczy przyczepić folie kubełkową (właśnie czy folie kubełkową przyczepia się do styropianu)?

----------


## Jarek.P

Ad1 - miałem właśnie wątpliwości patrząc na te zdjęcia, ale uznałem, że zasypiesz to przed zalewaniem. Jeśli wybrzuszają się do wewnątrz... cóż, bezpieczną opcją będzie zrobić od zewnętrznej strony deskowanie (i dopiero wtedy zasypuj), ewentualnie można próbować zasypywania równo z zalewaniem, ale to ryzykowne i spora ekipa z łopatami byłaby potrzebna, bo zasypywać trzebaby bardzo sprawnie i jeszcze ubijać (choć nogami) przy tym, obawiam się, że to niezły hardcore by wyszedł.

----------


## Reze

Qrcze, Doktorku, coś mi tu nie pasuje???
Opaska u mnie była obłożona grubą folią i zasypana.Obwodowo mam 20cm styropianu więc jest sztywno. Moim zdaniem, powinieneś to albo zasypać, albo zaszalować, inaczej beton pod naporem, powygina Ci styropian.

----------


## DrKubus

*Reze* gdybym nie miał ostróg pewnie też bym tak zrobił, a tak od wewnątrz mam 80 cm pustki (w której jest zbrojenie ostrogi) i jak zaczynam zasypywać styropian z zewnątrz, to "kładzie" on mi się na zbrojenie  :sad:

----------


## Reze

No tak, te Twoje ostrogi wylazły  :smile: 
Zapomniałam o nich, konstrukcja diabelsko pokrętna. U mnie prosto było. Pewnie czeka Cię szalowanie tego cudu.

----------


## grzeniu666

> Jak zabezpieczyć styropian, przed złamaniem pod wpływem zalewania...


A czy ten zewnętrzny XPS jest postawiony NA tym spodnim (ostrogi), czy może jest dostawiony do niego od boku? Jeśli to pierwsze, to chyba dół nie powinien uciekać do środka.

Może spróbujesz wstawić dystanse od boku (między zewnętrznym XPS a zbrojeniem)?

Jakby ubijanie przy zasypywaniu robiło problem, można chyba na zalewanie zasypać "luzem", a później trochę odkopać i zasypywać ponownie ubijając...

Czy szalowanie byłoby proste to też nie mam pewności, wszak nie "dobijesz" tych salunków bo znów XPS wejdzie do środka...

----------


## aiki

Daj dechę poziomo u góry i w połowie połącz je deskami pionowymi które są wbitę na dole w ziemie. Zaprzyj to wszystko o bok wykopu tak aby stało ale nie pchało styropianu. Im więcej desek pionowych tym lepiej. Wkrętarkę masz dobrą więc z niej korzystaj.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Wkrętarkę masz dobrą więc z niej korzystaj.


Dobre  :wink: 

Aiki ma racje, ale ja dalbym jeszcze deske poziomo na dole, oraz np 1-1,5m deski pionowe i oparl o wykop. Jakby nie patrzec metr betonu to ponad dwie tony. Na dodatek u Ciebie jeszcze po drugiej stronie jest pochylo a pompa tez nie bedzie glaskac tego betonu.
A deski sciagniesz nastepnego dnia, zawse sie potem przydadza.

Btw: co to za dystanse pod siatka? A powiedz jeszcze czy dales odpowiednia ilosc przepustow na jakies kable itp? Zapasowe? Bo na zdjeciach nie moge dojrzec...

----------


## DrKubus

Wszystkim bardzo dziękuję za podpowiedzi, na weekend zamawiam deski - pójdą w dwóch rzędach - na górze i w połowie wysokości, na dole przysypie piaskiem - pionowy styropian jest 10 cm w ziemi, więc 30 cm jak zasypie nie powinno się ruszyć, a dojdzie jeszcze pionowy kołek co 1 - 1,5 m. 

*sebcioc55* masz rację, przepustów jeszcze nie ma, możesz podpowiedzieć jakie zrobić (wiem że muszę zrobić doprowadzenie prądu i wyjście do bramy i furtki, może jeszcze jedno na ogród), coś jeszcze powinienem wyprowadzić? Jakie fi tego peszla?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Na rure PE do wody masz juz ?

----------


## DrKubus

> Na rure PE do wody masz juz ?


Jak się przyjrzysz zdjęciu to zobaczysz że rure PE i to nawet z kranikiem to już mam osadzoną  :smile:

----------


## DrKubus

Ostatnie dwa dni, to ćwiczenia na drążku... giętarki, jednak 216 drutów fi 10, po 2 zgięcia na drucie, to odczuwalna praca dla informatyka  :smile: 




Udało mi się już nawet wyszczerbić szczelinę:


A to efekt końcowy (1/4 prętów jest już zamocowana na płycie):

----------


## sebcioc55

Zastosuj rure arot, przewaznie niebieskie karbowane i wewnatrz czarne. mozesz dac kilka szt np fi75 (śr zew.). Dostaniesz je prawie w kazdej hurtowni elektrycznej. Przepusty zrob np do jakiegos kraniku na zewnatrz z daleka od domu, albo do nawadniania ogrodu, do jakis lampek zew, bramy, domofonu. Zrob to co wiesz teraz + 1 lub 2 wiecej bo moze cos sobie wymyslisz nowego w przyszlosci. A jak po jakims czasie uznasz ze nie potrzebne to zapianujesz. Koszt takiej rury to jakies 6-7 zl za metr.

----------


## shitol

nie było mnie chwile a tu już takie postępy??
czemu nie dzwonisz żeby odrobić przysługę??

----------


## DrKubus

Przysługę zachowam sobie na cięższą pracę i lepszą pogodę  :big tongue: 

Na razie przez kiepską aurę i brak czasu na budowie prace postępują powolutku, weekend zakończyłem położeniem jednej warstwy, górnej siatki:



Od poniedziałku układam krateczkę w drugą stronę, ale z racji co raz wcześniejszego zmroku i pracy idzie wolno (na dzisiaj doszedłem do połowy). Zdjęć brak, bo prace kończę zwykle gdy jest już ciemno, może dzisiaj uda się trochę podgonić.

----------


## dzinks0

hejo,
super dziennik jak narazie, krok po kroku zdjecia rób jeśli możesz  :smile: 
Trzymam kciuki !!
Kto ci tą płytę projektował? Możesz po zalaniu napisać ostateczną listę przepustów.

----------


## DrKubus

> hejo,
> super dziennik jak narazie, krok po kroku zdjecia rób jeśli możesz 
> Trzymam kciuki !!
> Kto ci tą płytę projektował? Możesz po zalaniu napisać ostateczną listę przepustów.


Staram się każdy istotny "krok" udokumentować, jeśli chciałbyś jakieś szczegóły to pisz.

Co do przepustów, to na chwilę obecną będą:
- woda - arot fi 75 (poniżej 5 zł/m)
- prąd (przyłącze) - arot  fi 50
- prąd (wyprowadzenie do furtki, bramy) - arot fi 50

Wodę do zasilenia ogródka będę prowadził z garażu (w którym będzie hydrofor), więc w domu więcej wyjść nie przewiduje.

PS. Zastanawiam się czy nie zostawić, jeszcze 2 fi50, jakby mi przyszło kiedyś pompę ciepła montować, chyba że przewody te można przez ścianę wprowadzić?

----------


## DrKubus

*4.09.2014* Skończyłem się zbroić !

Górne zbrojenie (z dystansami) zajęło mi tydzień - może długo, ale pracowałem średnio po 1-2h dziennie.

Wczoraj przed 21 przywiązałem ostatni pręt, zdjęcie z dzisiejszego poranka (będzie więcej, ale rano spieszyłem się do pracy):


Właśnie szukam ekipy która pomoże mi w zalewaniu (może ktoś coś), ew. ile mogą sobie za taką robotę policzyć?

[EDIT]
Pozostałe fotki:


Tak wygląda środek ostrogi:


A tak, przestrzeń między siatkami (jutro dołożę jeszcze dystansów):

----------


## dzinks0

a gdzie będzie garaż bo go na projekcie nie widzę. Planujesz PC (jeśli tak to jaką) , kable ?
jak wyglądają dystanse między górną a dolną siatką zbrojenia

----------


## kamilb1987b

jak będziesz wiedział ile taka ekipa weźmie za pomoc w zalewaniu płyty to będę też wdzięczny za taką informację bo się przyda.

----------


## DrKubus

> a gdzie będzie garaż bo go na projekcie nie widzę. Planujesz PC (jeśli tak to jaką) , kable ?
> jak wyglądają dystanse między górną a dolną siatką zbrojenia


Garaż będzie doklejony do domu do wschodniej strony (na projekcie są tylko drzwi do niego).

Na chwilę obecną nie planuję pompy (ale do czasu zakończenia budowy może to się jeszcze kilka razy zmienić).

Dystanse między siatkami, własnej produkcji z fi8 wyglądają tak:


PS. Uzupełniłem zdjęcia zbrojenia w poście #201

PS2. Beton zamówiony na środę rano, jutro casting ekip wykonawczych.

----------


## aiki

Podeprzyj górę styropianu bo się banany będą mnożyć na płycie.

----------


## sebcioc55

Jak odwierty pionowe to daj 2xfi50 a jak poziome to 4-6xfi50 nie pamietam jaka masz dzialke. A ekipe to zwolaj kolegow. Najwazniejsze w sumie wyrownywanie, wiec rob to sam +1 do pomocy. Lanie betonu to pikus, wibrowanie tez. W sumie 5 osob i w 2h masz wszystko wylane i wyrownane. Wez jakas mala late wibracyjna zeby bylo rowniej, ja drugi raz jakbym robil to bym wzial.

----------


## karolek75

> Jak odwierty pionowe to daj 2xfi50 a jak poziome to 4-6xfi50 nie pamietam jaka masz dzialke. A ekipe to zwolaj kolegow. Najwazniejsze w sumie wyrownywanie, wiec rob to sam +1 do pomocy. Lanie betonu to pikus, wibrowanie tez. W sumie 5 osob i w 2h masz wszystko wylane i wyrownane. Wez jakas mala late wibracyjna zeby bylo rowniej, ja drugi raz jakbym robil to bym wzial.


Zrzut gruszki 7m3 to ok 40 min - przynajmniej tyle przewiduja betoniarnie. Przy takim tempie w dwie godziny to moze garaz wylejesz.
edit:
u mnie 32m3 zajelo pompie 3h. Wibrowanie 2 wibratorami buławowymi plus listwa wibracyjna  - postaram sie dzisiaj dowiedziec.
edit2: 3-3,5h wszystko.

----------


## adam5891

Jeśli chodzi o przepusty na pompę ciepła to mi zrobili dwa chyba fi 50 w ociepleniu ale jak gadałem z gościem z pewnej firmy to powiedział, że to niby nie konieczne bo w razie czego przejdą przez ścianę.
Co do betonu to nie wiem ile dałeś za m3 ale pewna firma ma fajny beton samozagęszczalny (nie trzeba wibrować no ale cena też trochę większa niż normalnego). W 1,5h wylaliśmy 160m2 płyty (32m3) w 3 osoby, z czego ja się opierdzielałem powiem szczerze. Powodzenia przy zalewaniu.

----------


## DrKubus

> jak będziesz wiedział ile taka ekipa weźmie za pomoc w zalewaniu płyty to będę też wdzięczny za taką informację bo się przyda.


Rozpiętość ofert była duża od 500 zł za 3 os. bez sprzętu (czyli musiałbym wypożyczać wibratory, niwelatory itp.), do 2 500 zł za całość.

Jedni podają cenę robocizny za m2 płyty, inni za m3 betonu, co w przypadku płyty z ostrogami ma spore znaczenie.

Generalnie wybrałem ekipę za 8 zł/m2 płyty, czyli za 800 zł, 4-5 os. z własnym sprzętem  :smile:

----------


## DrKubus

I stało się - stan zero osiągnięty. To były najbardziej pracowite 24h na mojej budowie (z 2 godzinami na sen)  :smile: 

Wczoraj zacząłem od szalunków z desek, aby podeprzeć styropian (przypomnę że styropian ma przyjąć beton zalany do ostrogi o wysokości 75 cm). W międzyczasie robiłem jeszcze przepust prądowy, uszczelniałem styropian i tak przy świetle reflektorów LED doczekałem 4:30.

O 6:35 obudził mnie telefon z betoniarni, z prośbą o potwierdzenie czy mają mieszać. Oczywiście potwierdziłem zamówienie (modląc się, żeby ekipa dotarła na czas. O 7:00 stawiłem się jako pierwszy na placu boju, sprawdziłem szalunki i sypnąłem monet na szczęście:

O 7:10 zameldowała się ekipa w sile 4 os. a o 7:35 podjechała pompa.



Po 5 minutach przyjechała druga grucha:


Chwilę później z trąby poleciał beton:



Dwie gruszki wystarczyły na ostrogi i 2/3 płyty, zacząłem przeliczać czy aby napewno nie pomyliłem się w obliczeniach i czy 3 gruszka ma jechać pełna (zamówiełem 30 m3 betonu). Na szczęście nie zmieniłem zamówienia i po wyładowaniu 3 gruszki, płyta wyglądała tak:


Na szczęście w koszu pompy zostało jeszcze trochę betonu i po dowiezieniu na taczkach, zostało 1/3 taczki betonu, który przydał się sąsiadowi  :smile:  Idealne wyliczenie, szczególnie że obliczenie betonu na ostrogi nie było wcale proste  :smile: 

Efekt końcowy:


Niestety podparcie desek okazało się trochę za delikatne i płyta mi się trochę pofalowała na krawędziach:


Po 6 godzinach syn ustawił "wariata" który zapewnia płycie odpowiednią wilgotność:

a zgodnie z prawem Murphiego, 2 minuty później się rozpadało  :smile:

----------


## Bridges

Super!! Gratuluję stanu 0 - masz co opijać  :big grin:

----------


## adam5891

No to I etap za Tobą  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

gratki  :smile:  teraz już przynajmniej możesz stać na stabilnym podłożu  :smile:  ja od razu lepiej się poczułem jak miałem beton pod nogami  :cool: 
BTW: jak ekipa którą wziąłeś do zalewania? Drugi raz jakbyś robił to też byś ich wziął czy jednak lał byś własnymi siłami?

----------


## DrKubus

Dziękuję wszystkim za dobre słowa, to fakt że poczuć "swoją podłogę" pod stopami, szczególnie jeśli praktycznie zrobiło ją się własnymi rękoma, robi wrażenie.




> (ciach)
> BTW: jak ekipa którą wziąłeś do zalewania? Drugi raz jakbyś robił to też byś ich wziął czy jednak lał byś własnymi siłami?


Jeśli chodzi o ekipę, zdecydowanie polecam. Czy zdecydowałbym się sam? Wszystko zależy od wsparcia, bo w pojedynkę raczej się tego nie zrobi, najlepiej mieć co najmniej 2 osoby do pomocy no i oczywiście sprzęt do wibrowania. Wypożyczenie sprzętu (buława i łata wibracyjna) z transportem ze 300 zł, czyli 500 zł w kieszeni. Kurde nie wiem, garaż jest mniejszy czyli teoretycznie za 400 zł chłopaki go zrobią, a wypożyczenie sprzętu nadal 300. Zresztą  garaż chce zrobić ze zbrojeniem rozproszonym, tam ciężej będzie się poziomowało  :smile: 

Ja może bym się i zdecydował sam to zrobić, ale żona stwierdziła że jak to zepsuje to ciężko będzie naprawić i stąd wybór ekipy.

PS. A tak się wibrował beton:

----------


## karolek75

Ciekawe, ze na powierzchni betonu  widać... jakby odcisk siatki zbrojenia ?

----------


## DrKubus

> Ciekawe, ze na powierzchni betonu  widać... jakby odcisk siatki zbrojenia ?


Też na to zwróciłem uwagę, zrobiło się tak, gdyż łata wibracyjna poruszała górną siatką, która pracowała pod już zatartym betonem. Na szczęście na całej powierzchni siatka jest przykryta, więc raczej nic się nie będzie działo.

----------


## karolek75

niemniej gratuluje.

----------


## geedymin

Moje gratulacje... Jak równa wyszła płyta? Jaka różnica w poziomach?

----------


## DrKubus

> Moje gratulacje... Jak równa wyszła płyta? Jaka różnica w poziomach?


Jeszcze nie miałem okazji zmierzyć, może jutro znajdę chwilę.

----------


## DrKubus

Przed chwilą doznałem szoku... przed zalaniem betonu umieściłem dwa czujniki temperatury DS18B20, jeden znalazł się pod styropianem, a drugi na środku płyty w plastikowym dystansie pod dolnym zbrojeniem.

Dzisiaj (60 godzin po zalaniu betonu) podłączyłem kontroler umożliwiający odczyt temperatury, wyniki sprawdzałem 3 razy:

Temperatura pod styropianem ok 37-39 st.
Temperatura betonu (3 cm na styropianem): 97 st.  :jaw drop:

----------


## Jarek.P

Wiązanie betonu wydziela ciepło, ale fakt, ta druga wartość jest dość szokująca.

----------


## DrKubus

> Wiązanie betonu wydziela ciepło, ale fakt, ta druga wartość jest dość szokująca.


Też się zastanawiałem czy to nie jakiś błąd czujnika, ale jeśli pod 10 cm XPS'a na wilgotnym piasku jest prawie 40 st. to oba czujniki musiałyby być uwalone.

----------


## sebcioc55

Cos jest nie tak. A co podlaczasz do tych termometrow? Ja tez bym podlaczyl moje ale nie mam czasu na rzezbe z raspberry pi (bo ona na poczatek bedzie mi sluzyc do zbierania danych temperaturowych), ale odstawiam ze cos jest nie tak, 40 *C pod xps? Skad tam by sie tyle wzielo? 
P.s. szkoda ze to tak nie zostanie bo bys mial ogrzewanie za free ;D

----------


## Jarek.P

O termometrach dallasa, które by przekłamywały jeszcze w życiu nie słyszałem, one albo działają albo nie. Więc o ile faktycznie nie oszukuje samo urządzenie wyświetlające tą temperaturę, ktoś nie skopał oprogramowania, to prawda jest prosta: czujki zmierzyły to, co było do zmierzenia  :smile: 

Skąd taka temperatura? Z reakcji wiązania betonu. Dziwi mnie, że aż taka, ale może wewnątrz tej betonowej bryły tak ma być po prostu?

----------


## מרכבה

Bić po karku konstruktora i przetwórnię betonu ... nie mają pojęcia co dają .. jaki cement i co się z tym je .
takie chłopki roztropki, przy je ... cementem I 42,5 R i po sprawie ... teraz niech się tłumaczą ponieważ płyta już jest po prostu nadwyrężona ... 
Ciepło w okolicach 60st jest już bardzo duże... ale blisko 100 st to  :ohmy:

----------


## DrKubus

Dzisiaj już temperatura betonu spadła do 42 st, a pod XPSem jest 33, rozmawiałem też z kierownikiem produkcji w betoniarni. Przekonywał mnie że taki stan jest normalny, taka wysoka temperatura na spodzie betonu to wynik ciśnienia betonu, procesu wiązania oraz izolacji cieplnej od strony ziemi, która nie była w stanie odebrać wysokiej temperatury z betonu.

----------


## מרכבה

> na spodzie betonu to wynik ciśnienia betonu, procesu wiązania oraz izolacji cieplnej od strony ziemi, która nie była w stanie odebrać wysokiej temperatury z betonu.


 pierwszy słyszę pojęcie ciśnienia betonu ... gościu niech nie piedaszy ... tylko trzeba jasno sprawę powiedzieć 
nie potrafił nikt dobrać mieszanki betonowej ... tylko ładowanie bez opamiętania pierwszy lepszy cement ...
niech teraz da jasno na piśmie jaki cement ... z jakim ciepłem hydratacji ... bo to określa norma że nie może być więcej jak 270kJ/kg  klasa cementu itp 
to musi podać, W/C też (stosunek wodnocementowy) 
To że płyta się prawie zagotowało to nie jest normalnym stanem, pół biedy jeśli na górze płyty było by w tym czasie 85 st ... ale było ile ? 40

----------


## DrKubus

> Cos jest nie tak. A co podlaczasz do tych termometrow? Ja tez bym podlaczyl moje ale nie mam czasu na rzezbe z raspberry pi (bo ona na poczatek bedzie mi sluzyc do zbierania danych temperaturowych), ale odstawiam ze cos jest nie tak, 40 *C pod xps? Skad tam by sie tyle wzielo? 
> P.s. szkoda ze to tak nie zostanie bo bys mial ogrzewanie za free ;D


Też planuje zaopatrzyć się w Raspberry Pi, na razie jednak nabyłem zestaw AVT 2787, sprawdzałem go na 3 czujnikach w domu i pokazywały identyczną temperaturę. Co do 40 st pod XPSem, to zakładam że jeśli beton ma 90 st, a ziemia pod XPSem 8 st, to ciepło przenikające przez XPS od betonu może podgrzać piasek do 40 st.

----------


## sebcioc55

Skoro gdzie indziej pokazuje dobrze to nie wiem, nie znam sie na betonie ale niezly grzejnik Ci wyszedl ;p teraz żałuje ze wczesniej nie podlaczylem swoich termometrow...

----------


## Reze

Gratuluję Doktorku, teraz spokojnie możesz twardo stąpać po ziemi  :smile: 
U mnie więźba na dachu.

----------


## Ada$

Cześć, gratki wytrwałości nie każdemu chiałoby się czekać tak długo na działkę. A kiedy ją ogrodzisz, nie boisz się że Ci ją okradną z materiału budowlanego?

----------


## shitol

no gratulacje we wtorek przejeżdżałem obok Waszej budowy i pięknie to wygląda  :smile: 
do jakiego stanu planujesz budowę na ten rok??

----------


## DrKubus

> Cześć, gratki wytrwałości nie każdemu chiałoby się czekać tak długo na działkę. A kiedy ją ogrodzisz, nie boisz się że Ci ją okradną z materiału budowlanego?


Na razie nie planuje ogradzania, działkę mam za płotem, materiału tam nie przechowuje tylko (jeśli już jakiś jest) to w garażu.

----------


## DrKubus

> no gratulacje we wtorek przejeżdżałem obok Waszej budowy i pięknie to wygląda 
> do jakiego stanu planujesz budowę na ten rok??


Jeszcze w przyszłym tygodniu (jak się uda) planuje wylać płytę pod garaż, wyrównać działkę z tyłu, nawieźć dobrej ziemi i zasadzić trawkę  :smile: 

No może jeszcze zrobię odwodnienie w koło płyty.

----------


## aiki

Trawkę to lepiej zasiej. Sadzenie jakieś czasochłonne może być.

----------


## aiki

No i jednak sadzisz? bo cały miesiąc Ci zajmuje już  :smile:

----------


## maxus79

witam tez sie zastanawiam nad plyta vs fundament tradycyjny 
ale niedaje mi spokoju jedna rzecz a mianowicie  jak myslicie czy taki steropian pod ta plyta  za 20 -30 lat  bedzie  nadal mial takie wlasciwosci jak  teraz ?
bo jakos niechce mi sie w to wierzyc  
co o tym sadzicie ?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dobrze użyty będzie miał podobne.

----------


## DrKubus

Żyję.. i nawet coś robię... niestety więcej czasu muszę poświęcić na projekt który realizuję i pracę zawodową, ale tutaj nie o tym,

*14.09.2014*
Odkuwamy kanalizę w kuchni:


Synowi spodobała się zabawa dłutem:


*18.09.2014*
Do takiego stanu zapuściłem działkę ;(



Na szczęście kosa spalinowa Stihl FS 55 poradziła sobie, niestety kończyłem po nocy i zapomniałem zupełnie o fotkach.


*4.10.2014*
Sadzimy thuje:


Poszło ich coś koło 32, tylko na jedną ścianę tylną plus kilka na płocie od strony ogrodu.

*10-20.10.2014*
Czas na trawnik  :smile: 

Najpierw wjechała bestia (glebogryzarka hydrauliczna, której nie straszne były kamienie, gałęzie i inne śmieci wyciągane z między ostrzy):


Następnie już były prace precyzyjne, przesiewanie gleby, grabienie, rolowanie i na koniec sianie:








Teren ogródka na czas prac budowlanych zostanie odgrodzony od terenu budowy (tak żeby trawka i roślinki mogły urosnąć zanim się wprowadzimy), zostawiłem od 5 do 8 m od krawędzi fundamentu do nowego trawnika, mam nadzieję że do pracy wokół domu wystarczy.

----------


## shitol

no pięknie
gdzie można wynająć taką glebogryzarkę bo też by mi się taki zabieg przydał  :big tongue: 
 skąd braliście tuje?

----------


## DrKubus

Żeby nie było że tylko się w ogródku bawiłem, zrobiłem też płytę pod garaż:

najpierw (znów na kolanach z listwą 2,5m) wyrównałem i zagęściłem piasek:


Zamiast kupować deski, skorzystałem z palet o wymiarach 2,5 x 1,25,


 z których blatu wyciąłem 25 cm szalunki:


żeby się nie wygięły wzmocniłem i połączyłem je deskami które zostały z szalunków płyty:


A tak prezentował się szalunek już po przykryciu folią:




Dla dociekliwych, to koryto po środku płyty to miejsce w którym w przyszłości zamontuje liniowe odprowadzenie wody.

A tak zbierał się do odjazdu nasz słonik po zalaniu płyty garażu:

----------


## DrKubus

> no pięknie
> gdzie można wynająć taką glebogryzarkę bo też by mi się taki zabieg przydał 
>  skąd braliście tuje?


glebogryzarka jest do wypożyczenia w Gnieźnie, za całkiem fajne pieniądze (100 zł/doba).

Thuje były brane z 3 źródeł, 2 firmy z okolic Kostrzyna - Szkółka Byczkowscy, druga zaraz obok, a trzecia firma to Twój sąsiad, Września - Objazdowa.

----------


## shitol

do passata się zmieściła?

----------


## DrKubus

> do passata się zmieściła?


Nie ma szans, przyczepka wymagana.

----------


## Xesxpox

Witam
Co taka cisza?-na ten rok koniec budowy?
pozdrawiam

----------


## DrKubus

Na budowie poziom 0 jest osiągnięty:




A dzisiaj płyty przygotowane do zimy (w tle rosnąca trawa):

----------


## miloszenko

Gratuluje plyty :smile: 

Kto Ci robil jej projekt?

Pozdrawiam

----------


## DrKubus

> Gratuluje plyty
> 
> Kto Ci robil jej projekt?
> 
> Pozdrawiam


Projekt płyty był robiony razem z projektem domu, powiem szczerze że wykonanie to jakaś masakra... 2-3 razy więcej prac, niż w przypadku zwykłej płyty bez ostróg.

----------


## DrKubus

Zrobiłem podsumowanie kosztów, koszt budowy płyty 100 m2 z ostrogami na 80 cm, w wannie 10 cm XPS wyniósł mnie:

beton B25 30 m3: 8 700 zł
stal 6 000 + dystanse 200 zł + druciki do wiązania 150 zł
styropian XPS: 5 930 zł
ekipa która wylewała i równała płytę: 1000 zł
koparka ok. 300 zł

Razem 22 300 zł

Do tego rury kanalizacyjne pod płytą razem ze studzienką rewizyjną i przyłączem: 1 200 zł

czyli całość wyszła ok 240 zł/m2  :wiggle:

----------


## bob_budownik

Kruszywa nie liczysz czy jakiegoś piachu?
Maszyny miała ekipa?

----------


## DrKubus

> Kruszywa nie liczysz czy jakiegoś piachu?
> Maszyny miała ekipa?


Kruszywa i piachu nie liczę, bo miałem na 3-4 metrach torf do wymiany, więc wymiana gruntu byłaby niezależnie od technologii.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Jak dodasz koszt kruszywa, to wyjdzie sporo więcej. I te 10cm XPS to malutko. Płyta jest fajna, choć droga. Wychodzi ponad 100zł drożej za m2 w stosunku do zwykłego.

----------


## bob_budownik

> Jak dodasz koszt kruszywa, to wyjdzie sporo więcej. I te 10cm XPS to malutko. Płyta jest fajna, choć droga. Wychodzi ponad 100zł drożej za m2 w stosunku do zwykłego.


Trudno jednoznacznie powiedziec "dom na bagnach"
Kazdy stan zero bedzie drogi i kłopotliwy.
Mi wychodzi z wyceny około 300pln/m2 (na xps  15cm) ale musze jeszcze doliczyc kopare i piach.

----------


## aadamuss24

Super wykonanie  :Smile:  powodzenia w dalszym budowaniu. pozdrawiam adam

----------


## tomdts

Gratuluje "O" Życzę Powodzenia w dalszej budowie domu.

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## DrKubus

Dziękuję za gratulacje, fajnie mieć już ten etap za sobą, ale nie mogę doczekać się kolejnego - wznoszenia ścian, czekam teraz na wieści o terminie przyjścia wiosny i zaczynam ściany stawiać  :wiggle: 

A żeby nie nudzić się w długie zimowe wieczory, za kilkukrotną namową żony postanowiłem zabezpieczyć studnie, która do tej pory przykryta była płytą pilśniową:


Niestety płyta swoje właściwości straciła już kilka miesięcy temu i miałem obawy czy wytrzyma gdyby jakieś, grasujące po okolicy małolaty, miały ochotę się po niej przespacerować.

Kupiłem kawałek blachy 4mm łezkowanej, kątownik i mając pierwszy raz w ręku spawarkę, stworzyłem coś takiego (zawias z nakrętek i kawałka pręta fi8 jest do klapki rewizyjnej):


Od góry nie wygląda tak atrakcyjnie:


A tutaj studnia, przyodziana w nową pokrywę:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ładne. Chyba blachy z lasera. Też sobie kupię spawarkę i mam ochotę na taką:

http://netspaw.pl/154,lizard-th200-puls.html

Będę tym spawał ogrodzenie, ale najpierw dom postawię.

----------


## Jarek.P

STRASZNIE droga jak na swoje możliwości, za tą albo niewiele większą cenę już za MIGiem mógłbyś się rozglądać. 

@DrKubus - Ty wyciąłeś to kółko (czym???), czy już takie kupiłeś?

----------


## DrKubus

> @DrKubus - Ty wyciąłeś to kółko (czym???), czy już takie kupiłeś?


Aż taki zdolny nie jestem, tam gdzie kupuje metale wycinają co chce (wystarczy narysować lub .cad'a dołączyć) plazmą albo gazem.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> STRASZNIE droga jak na swoje możliwości, za tą albo niewiele większą cenę już za MIGiem mógłbyś się rozglądać. 
> 
> @DrKubus - Ty wyciąłeś to kółko (czym???), czy już takie kupiłeś?


Potrzebuję TIGa do stali, bo na tym mogę zarobić i potrafię tego używać. TIG AC do aluminium to juz specjalizacja i dużo większe koszty.  Poza tym idzie tym grubasy łatwo spawac elektroda od bidy. A migomat tez mnie neci, ale trzeba dac kolo 3 tys. za cos z sensem. Jest duża szansa, że wyciągnę piątkę i kukupię dwie. Może zostanie na szyld "usługi spawalnicze".

----------


## DrKubus

A dzisiaj zagwozdka, mam dwie płyty, 2 dni temu spadł śnieg, jedna płyta jest cała w śniegu a na drugiej stoi woda:


Skąd taka różnica? Na zdjęciu różnica jest już mniejsza, bo dzisiaj od rana świeci słońce i trochę śniegu ubyło.

----------


## aiki

Jedną masz lepiej izolowane i nie grzeje od gruntu?

----------


## tomdts

Z tego co wyczytałem jedna płyta jest wylana bezpośrednio na gruncie stąd woda, grunt pat promieniuje ciepło że topi śnieg.
Zaizolowana płyta zdążyła już wypromieniować ciepło i stąd śnieg.

Pozdrawiam Tomasz

----------


## aiki

Wiosna Panie Sierżancie - idzie.
Bociany przyleciały.
Jakie plany?

----------


## DrKubus

> Wiosna Panie Sierżancie - idzie.
> Bociany przyleciały.
> Jakie plany?


Dzisiaj właśnie szukałem informacji na temat tego czy zima ma jeszcze wrócić... a przed sekundą zabiłem komara gryzącego mnie w rękę (15 lutego - komar, chyba rzeczywiście wiosna idzie??)

A co do planów, właśnie szukam dostawcy: bloczka Ytong i ew. rusztowań z kółkami, co by ściany chociaż dało się w normalnych warunkach postawić.

Jak pogoda się taka utrzyma to na początku marca ruszamy z murami  :smile:

----------


## aiki

Ja mam wplanach styro kleić ale zobaczymy jak to będzie.

----------


## DrKubus

W oczekiwaniu na wiosnę prace koncepcyjne postępują, właśnie następuje zmiana planów i rezygnacja z gazu i komina  :smile:  Na 99% idziemy w stronę pompy ciepła powietrze-woda. Zastanawiam się też, co włożyć pomiędzy ścianę domu a garażu, po obu stronach będzie Ytong 24, a w środku 10 cm szczelina, czy kleić tam styropian, czy może perlitem zasypać? Na ścianach domu docelowo będzie 15 a może 20 cm grafitowego, garażu póki co nie planuje ocieplać.

----------


## aiki

Nie znam perlitu ale czy z czasem na tej wysokości od góry nie zrobi się brak izolacji bo perlit trochę upadnie?

----------


## inż.maliniak

ja bym użył styro

----------


## DrKubus

> ja bym użył styro


A jak go mocować? Kleić do jednej ściany, czy do obu?

----------


## aiki

Poczytaj. Gdzieś to znajdziesz.
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ardym-wzgórzu

----------


## inż.maliniak

> A jak go mocować? Kleić do jednej ściany, czy do obu?


zdecydowanie wystarczy jak przykleisz do jednej, ja planuję podobnie

----------


## imrahil

a musisz tam robić dwie ściany? ja mam zwykłą ścianę dwuwarstwową (ściana domu) + belka w garażu. to nie jest istotna zmiana, projektant mógłby to jeszcze zmienić

----------


## moniss

*DrKubus* wpadam z rewizytą  :smile: 
Przeczytałam Twój dziennik i tak jak większość także się zdziwiłam na widok zbrojenia Twojej płyty. Przeważnie na forum mają mniej pancerne konstrukcje  :wink:  
Będę oczywiście śledziła postępy i kibicowała  :yes: 

P.S.
Czy  garaż ma być "grzany" tylko ciepłem od ziemi, czy też od budynku? Jeśli  nie masz zamiaru oddać ani wata ciepła z domu do garażu, to może  pomiędzy ściany daj poliuretan (poszukaj płyt w drugim gatunku - na  aledrogo kosztują zwykle nieco powyżej 30zł/m2)

----------


## mother_nature

Witam Samoroba  :big grin: 

Pocieszę Cię, w sobotę widziałam pszczołę  :big lol:  Wiosna idzie, to pewne, chociaż prognozy na ten weekend nie są zbyt optymistyczne - deszcz ze śniegiem.

Życzę powodzenia w budowie i wytrwałości, niech moc będzie z Tobą  :wink:

----------


## DrKubus

Tydzień temu odsłoniłem płytę, żeby ją wysuszyć. Słoneczko ładnie przygrzewało, już myślę o budowie ścian. 

W zeszłym tygodniu zamówiłem już bloczki, została jeszcze folia i pewnie za tydzień (jeśli pogoda pozwoli) biorę się za ściany.

A dzisiaj o 7:20 tak wyglądała moja działeczka:



Zima nie daje za wygraną.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

A ja ci radzę poczekaj jeszcze. Dzień krótki, temperatura niska, pada deszcz, śnieg, wieje, a przed chwilą nawet gradem u mnie waliło. Rozchorujesz się, zniechęcisz i tyle będzie z samorobnej budowy.
Poza tym zaprawa przemarznie, woda zamarznie, garażu nie masz żeby herbatę pod dachem wypić i narzędzia schować. Zorganizuj sobie szopkę albo garaż i kibelek. Ja nie miałem i było czasem kiepsko - teraz już po wszystkiemu praktycznie.

----------


## DrKubus

> A ja ci radzę poczekaj jeszcze. Dzień krótki, temperatura niska, pada deszcz, śnieg, wieje, a przed chwilą nawet gradem u mnie waliło. Rozchorujesz się, zniechęcisz i tyle będzie z samorobnej budowy.
> Poza tym zaprawa przemarznie, woda zamarznie, garażu nie masz żeby herbatę pod dachem wypić i narzędzia schować. Zorganizuj sobie szopkę albo garaż i kibelek. Ja nie miałem i było czasem kiepsko - teraz już po wszystkiemu praktycznie.


Dzięki za radę, na szczęście mimo braku szopki i garażu jestem w dużo lepszej sytuacji - mieszkam za płotem  :wink: 

A co do startu - oglądałem ostatnio pogodę i po 10.03, wróżą już temperatury powyżej 10 st i słoneczko, jeśli tak będzie i kolejna prognoza nie wskaże jakichś drastycznych opadów śniegu, lub mrozów - ruszamy  :smile:

----------


## Zdun Darek B

> Zorganizuj sobie szopkę albo garaż i kibelek. 
> 
> Ja nie miałem i było czasem kiepsko - teraz już po wszystkiemu praktycznie.


KIBELEK to zdaje się pierwszy konieczny obiekt na budowie ...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Dzięki za radę, na szczęście mimo braku szopki i garażu jestem w dużo lepszej sytuacji - mieszkam za płotem


To faktycznie potrafi być pomocne. Żebyś tylko potem podjeżdżając do domu nie podjechał nie do tego domu, bo możesz uderzyć w drzewo którego nie masz. Jak to później opiszesz ubezpieczycielowi?

----------


## semcio

Witaj,
przeczytałem dziennik i jestem pod wrażeniem. Płytę masz dość skomplikowaną, ale widzę, że dałeś radę. Ja używałem do większości rzeczy ekip, ale zbrojenie płyty (z wyjątkiem ostróg) podobne do mojego. U mnie zato wielki podciąg przy uskoku płyty - też był problematyczny. Tak naprawdę niewiele jest takich samych, prostych płyt - to by było zbyt proste I nudne  :wink: 

Będę kibicował i zaglądał.

----------


## DrKubus

Sezon budowlany 2015 uważam za otwarty, dzisiaj na budowie pojawiły się pierwsze bloczki.

Ponieważ kolega użyczył mi na tydzień koparki zabrałem się za drenaż, a ponieważ minikoparka to zabawka nie tylko dla dużych chłopców, 8-latek po 3-minutowym szkoleniu przejął stery:

----------


## mother_nature

Zazdroszczę, też bym poszalała taką kopareczką  :big grin:

----------


## Bridges

Genialnie!
Fajnych masz kolegów, też bym miał kilka zadań dla takiej kopareczki na mojej działce  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Heh, witaj w klubie dużych chłopców, co jedno z Wielkich Marzeń Swego Dzieciństwa spełnili  :smile: 

Swoją drogą, dla takich jak my powinien być gdzieś zorganizowany park rozrywki: koparka, spychacz, walec drogowy... do tego  trochę nieużytków i biznes gotowy  :smile:

----------


## R&K

no to juz nie jestes samorobem  :big tongue: 
syn Ci pomaga  :big grin:  :big grin:

----------


## DrKubus

Tydzień temu obudził mnie dziwny hałas dobiegający z ulicy. Okazało się, że UMiG postanowił ucywilizować nasz zakątek i wybudować chodnik. Niestety pracy wykonywane będą wyłącznie w soboty, o to co udało mi się w ubiegłym tygodniu zrobić:

Wykorytowali na całej długości, ale kostki położyli tylko 4 metry, akurat na szerokość wjazdu.



Tutaj widać, że krawędź chodnika, wchodzi na moją działkę, dokładnie słupek jest 7 cm w chodniku.




Wspomniałem, im że we wtorek czekam na dostawę bloczków na budowę, ale nie przejęli się zbytnio.

----------


## DrKubus

Wracamy do chwili obecnej, dzisiaj 2 tura walki z chodnikiem.

Przesunęli linkę, ale okazało się, że wyznacza ona krawędź kostki, a za linką jest jeszcze 10 cm krawężnik (oczywiście znajduje się już na mojej działce).

Może nie przeszkadzałoby mi to zbytnio, gdyby nie fakt, że słup energetyczny jest przy krawędzi i po wybudowaniu w ten sposób chodnika, nie mam już miejsca na płot.  :bash: 

Po krótkiej, acz intensywnej wymianie zdań, z kierownikiem ekipy, zdecydowali się, zwęzić chodnik do 1,40 m. Oto efekt ich dzisiejszych prac:





Nie wiem w jaki sposób wybierają kolejność prac, ale idealnie przed wejściem i wjazdem mam kilkunastometrowy chodnik, który przynajmniej na razie nie łączy się z innym ciągiem pieszym  :smile: 

Za to mogę być spokojny o jego nośność, kostka położona jest na 30 cm warstwie betonu.

----------


## DrKubus

Dzisiaj również i ja miałem intensywny dzień pracy, dzięki pomocy szwagra, udało mi się wyrównać wykop, położyć i opatulić 30 metrów drenażu.

----------


## DrKubus

We wtorek wieczorem na działce znalazłem:



W środę rano wyglądał już tak:



A to może oznaczać tylko jedno: Wiosna do nas zawitała.

W związku w powyższym czwartek i piątek przeznaczyłem na pracę budowlane. Pierwszy narożnik stanął 9.04. o godz. 14:10:



O 18:00 miałem wszystkie narożniki i 2/3 ściany:




Praca całkiem przyjemna, gdyby nie różnica na płycie wymagająca 4 cm zaprawy, przy takiej grubości 1 worek zaprawy wystarcza na 2 bloczki  :sad: 

A że nie zdecydowałem się na betoniarkę, to ukręcenie zaprawy zajmuje 4x więcej czasu niż położenie i wyrównanie bloczka.

Wczoraj, dokończyłem pierwszą ścianę, zrobiłem ścianę północną (na 3-4 cm zaprawie) i zacząłem wschodnią:



Koniec rzeźbienia, czekam na telefon i jadę po betoniarkę  :big tongue:  Wieczorem mam nadzieję, że zakończę pierwszą warstwę.

----------


## sebcioc55

Nie masz tam po sąsiedzku w tej biedronce żadnej betoniarki na promocji? :wink: 
A niwelator to Ty masz, żeby to wszystko równo robić? Bo ta 1 warstwa najwazniejsza, pamiętam jak swoją robiłem. 1,5 dnia roboty mi zajęło jej wymurowanie (ok 50mb) i miałem pomoc przy niwelowaniu.
Jak już to zrobisz to reszta na klej jak klocki lego  :wink:  czym będziesz kleił? Rób super równą 1 warstwe i potem leć na jakiś klej cienkowarstwowy 1mm (np alpola albo jakiegoś atlasa), będzie szybko i równo, zwłaszcza że masz ytonga.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

No i jak tam pierwsza warstwa? Ja pamiętam, że wyprowadziłem narożniki do szlaufwagi, ale okazało się, że na środku było gdzieś trochę wyżej i nawet na 0,5cm zaprawy nie udało się zmieścić pod linką. Trzeba było ciąć pustaki piłką widiową wzdłuż - świetna sprawa, nie ma co.

Załatw sobie jakąś packę do szlifowania styropianu i szlifuj każdą warstwę, żeby te zęby na łączeniach pustaków zgubić. To naprawdę pomocne. Ja na początku to olewałem, ale widzę, że lepiej szlifować bo łatwiej potem się muruje. Możesz spróbować z czymś takim:



Ja miałem taką wyciętą na laserze i była całkiem spoko.

No i przy murowaniu patrz przede wszystkim na POZIOM, przykładając poziomicę W POPRZEK muru. To niby wbrew logice, ale tak mi radził starszy murarz i tak jest dobrze. Oczywiście pion też wypada sprawdzić, ale jak jest poziom i murujesz wzdłuż linki, to piony są praktycznie formalnością.

----------


## aiki

Tak i na wiatry uważaj. lekki wiaterek może ci ze ściany Meczet zrobić jak sznurek troche naciągnie w bok.

----------


## DrKubus

Dzisiaj dzień laby, wczoraj betoniarka dotarła o 16:00 i do 23:00 jechałem na maksa - cały obrys budynku zrobiony, zaczęte nośne ściany wewnętrzne.

Dzisiaj byłem tak obolały i miałem takiego lenia, że sobie prace odpuściłem, jutro o 6:00 do roboty, jak wrócę podmuruje resztę ścianek wewnętrznych. We wtorek, niwelator i poziomowanie pierwszej warstwy (packę do skrobania już mam). A od środy (jak pogoda dopisze), jadę z klejem i kolejnymi warstwami.

----------


## aiki

powodzenia

----------


## sebcioc55

> Tak i na wiatry uważaj. lekki wiaterek może ci ze ściany Meczet zrobić jak sznurek troche naciągnie w bok.


to prawda, mi się przytrafiło, pisałem w DB. 
Nie rozumiem z tym szlifowaniem co Przemek piszesz? Ja poziomowałem pierwszą warstwę zaprawy gadżetami od sadysty i kazdy bloczek lekko dopukiwałem wg potrzeby do poziomu z niwelatora. Chcecie żeby tarł całą pierwszą warstwę?? Przecież to jakaś masakra :wink: 
Ja po wymurowaniu kazdej warstwy lekko przecierałem bloczki dla gładkości. Jak masz bardzo suche bloczki i mocno świeci słońce to warto polewać/spryskiwac bloczki wodą przed nałożeniem kleju - niby ni,c a dla kleju to duża róznica.
A jak Cię wszystko boli to niech żona Cię masuje  :wink:  taki jeden bloczek energo to ile waży?

----------


## aiki

Sebcio pooglądaj sobie filmiki ytonga. Każdą warstwę się wyrównuje. Ja nie równałem i dom stoi.
Doktorze proszę uważać na klawiszowanie pustaków - to gdy na łączeniu pustaków (spoinie pionowej) ten, który jest układany buja się.

----------


## sebcioc55

Z tego co wiem to ytongi bardzo dobrze trzymają wymiary, więc nic tam nie powinno odstawać, a szlifowanie to chyba tylko po to żeby jakieś mini nierówności zlikwidować. Bo żeby robić taką tarką poziom to sobie nie wyobrażam...

----------


## aiki

Ytong energo jest miękki. To jest chyba klasy 300 czy 400
Ja miałem 550 to bym się zajechał.

----------


## DrKubus

Dzięki za sugestie, już kładąc pierwszą warstwę zauważyłem, że najlepiej poziomować krótszy bok, zamiast łapać pion. Bloczki Ytonga są rzeczywiście bardzo równe i raczej nie ma mowy o klawiszowaniu (chyba że bloczki w niższej warstwie mają "próg" na łączeniu). Na szczęście buduje z wersji Forte (400), jest w miarę miękki, ale nie tak kruchy jak Energo. 

Zmieniłem z Energo na Forte, właśnie z racji delikatności tego pierwszego. A różnica pomiędzy 0,095 a 0,11 przy 20 cm styro 0,32 chyba nie będzie taka zauważalna  :smile: 

Co do zmęczenia i wagi bloczka. Ytong Forte 24 waży ok. 11,5 kg, więc można powiedzieć że jest lekki. Jednak to nie jego ciężar dał mi się we znaki. Dla osoby która od kilkunastu lat przesiaduje po naście godzin przed komputerem, 8 godzinna praca polegająca na ciągłych przysiadach, pracy w zgięciu i na kolanach powoduje, że człowiek poznaje mięśnie o których istnieniu nawet nie wiedział  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

> Jednak to nie jego ciężar dał mi się we znaki. Dla osoby która od kilkunastu lat przesiaduje po naście godzin przed komputerem, 8 godzinna praca polegająca na ciągłych przysiadach, pracy w zgięciu i na kolanach powoduje, że człowiek poznaje mięśnie o których istnieniu nawet nie wiedział


nie chce Cię straszyć ale zobaczysz co bedzie jak przyjdą rusztowania, bloczki trzeba podnosić dużo wyżej, wtedy odbędzie się kolejna lekcja anatomii  :wink:

----------


## Xesxpox

No no gratuluje postępów. Jak to mówią jedno zdjęcie zastępuje 1000 słów więc każde zdjęcie z postępów na wagę złota :wink:  
Mam pytanie odnośnie płyty fu-pamiętasz ile poszło Ci stali łącznie? Mój projektant wyliczył mi coś ponad 4t stali na mały domek (z242 z z500) i coś wydaje mi się dużo.
pozdrawiam

----------


## DrKubus

> No no gratuluje postępów. Jak to mówią jedno zdjęcie zastępuje 1000 słów więc każde zdjęcie z postępów na wagę złota 
> Mam pytanie odnośnie płyty fu-pamiętasz ile poszło Ci stali łącznie? Mój projektant wyliczył mi coś ponad 4t stali na mały domek (z242 z z500) i coś wydaje mi się dużo.
> pozdrawiam


No to sporo Ci wyliczył, mnie na całą płytę 25 cm / 100 m2 z ostrogami na 70 cm (gdzieś wcześniej w postach były jej zdjęcia) na nie najlepszy teren, wyszło 1,7 tony. A i tak wszyscy którzy ją oglądali zastanawiali się ile pięter stawiam. Nie wyobrażam sobie upchnąć na 100 m2 - 4 ton stali.

----------


## Xesxpox

No ja też trochę jestem zaskoczony tą ilością. Zresztą luknij sobie w poście #10457 wątku o płycie fu:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...entowa/page523

Do płyty miałeś oddzielnego projektanta? jak ułożyłeś zbrojenie w wannie z xps-a to ktoś to oglądał/odbierał?

----------


## DrKubus

Płytę projektował mi konstruktor domu, ale i tak twierdził że robi z bezpiecznym zapasem, ja górną siatkę mam z 12 i 10, a dolną z 8 i 6.

Po ułożeniu zbrojenia, przed zalaniem, całość oglądał kierownik budowy.

Jeśli mogę doradzić, daj to komuś do przeliczenia, nawet jeśli zapłacisz tysiąc złotych to i tak na zaoszczędzonej tonie stali będziesz o 1500 do przodu.

Może nie wyjdzie Ci tyle co u mnie (ja buduje z Ytonga, mniejsze obciążenie), ale i tak uważam że 4 tony to zdecydowanie za dużo).

Jeszcze raz podkreślę, że nie jestem konstruktorem, ale z podstaw fizyki wiem, że beton nie będzie pracował identycznie na całej płycie, a planowanie identycznej grubości prętów w równych odstępach chyba świadczy o takich założeniach.

----------


## DrKubus

Z dziennika mi się dwutygodnik zrobił, ale praca zawodowa i samodzielna (czyt. jednoosobowa) budowa powodują, że nawet nie ma kiedy na forum zajrzeć.

Dziś niedziela, więc w ramach relaksu troszkę ogarnąłem plac budowy i mogę pochwalić się fotkami (zdjęcia trochę ziarniste, ale już zmrok zapadał):

Widok ogólny na plac boju:




Widok na drzwi wejściowe - z chodnika:



Ściana wschodnia - drzwi z garażu jeszcze niedopracowane, zostawiłem sobie miejsce na transport palet z bloczkami z płyty garażowej.



Widok z przedsionka na salon:



Z salonu na wejście i kuchnie:



Z kuchni na fragment salonu i gabinecik (na płycie czerwony pas to dalszy ciąg ściany, domuruje jak dojdę do nadproży):



Z salonu na pomieszczenie gospodarcze i wejście:



Reasumując, w 4-5h jestem w stanie zrobić jedną warstwę ściany (zewnętrznych i wew. nośnych) wraz z docinkami. W tym czasie liczę rozłożenie się ze sprzętem, przygotowanie zaprawy, klejenie, mierzenie, docinanie i sprzątanie (prace okołomurarskie zajmują zdecydowanie więcej czasu niż myślałem). Mając przygotowany klej, 10 metrową ściankę klei się w 30 - 40 min.

----------


## aiki

Pójdzie wolniej jak rusztowanie postawisz.
Jak będzie wysoko to muruj jedna ścianę aż skończysz i potem przenoś rusztowanie czy co tam będzie pełnić tą rolę.

----------


## mother_nature

Wspaniałe widoki, a jaki efekt! Ściany piękne, równiutkie  :big grin:  
Tak to już jest z pracą siedzącą, że robi z człowieka kalekę w młodym wieku. Na szczęście dla Ciebie, teraz budujesz dom, potem będziesz miał gimnastykę w ogrodzie, wyjdzie to na zdrowie byle tylko nie przesadzić i nie przeciążać kręgosłupa. U nas ta sama bajka, póki co jednak gimnastykujemy się wyłącznie w ogrodzie przy starym domu  :wink:

----------


## sebcioc55

> Pójdzie wolniej jak rusztowanie postawisz.
> Jak będzie wysoko to muruj jedna ścianę aż skończysz i potem przenoś rusztowanie czy co tam będzie pełnić tą rolę.


aiki chyba to Twój standardowy tekst na czasy murowania, u mnie pisałeś identycznie  :big grin: 
Ale to prawda, jeżeli jesteś sam, to polecam kółka do rusztowania, ja je odkryłem stanowczo za późno..

----------


## aiki

Ha Ha. Widać prawdę piszę. Jakbym kłamał to bym pisał coś innego  :smile: 
Poza tym wiem po sobie.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Mi też tak pisałeś. Ja też już wiem po sobie. 
Dobrze doktorze, że masz pod spodem beton, to sobie możesz pojeździć. Fajny etap to murowanie ścian. Szybko idzie i cieszy.

----------


## DrKubus

Pogoda w mijającym tygodniu nie sprzyjała pracom budowlanym - cały czas padało - dlatego gdy zobaczyłem wychodzące słońce w sobotnie południe, zabrałem się do pracy. Efekt - podciągnięcie braków w rzędzie 4 i rządek 5:





Ostatnim (najbardziej czasochłonnym) etapem, było wyrycie bruzd pod zbrojenie okien:



Po zrobieniu (za pomocą rylca) dwóch 3,5 metrowych bruzd, przypomniałem sobie, że na półeczce w warsztacie leży bruzdownica  :bash:  Kolejne okna pójdą szybciej  :big tongue:

----------


## mother_nature

Zbrojenie pod oknami miałeś w projekcie? Bo ja sobie nie przypominam, żebym to widziała w swoim, kojarzę jedynie nadproża. A moja dokumentacja wciąż u architekta...

----------


## DrKubus

> Zbrojenie pod oknami miałeś w projekcie?


Nie, nie miałem w projekcie, ale wynika ona z instrukcji producenta bloczków - Ytong (jak również inne firmy produkujące bloczki komórkowe) zaleca dozbrojenie w warstwie poniżej planowanego otworu okiennego, ze specjalnej siatki lub właśnie prętów fi8, na szerokości okna plus po 0,5m z każdej strony.

----------


## mother_nature

Dzięki za szybką i szczegółową odpowiedź. Prawdopodobnie budować będziemy także z Ytonga, więc jest to bardzo cenna informacja  :smile:

----------


## shitol

kontrola przeprowadzona  :smile: 

ładnie to póki co wyglada

----------


## DrKubus

@shitol - Daj znać jak będziesz jechał i wpadnij na kawę.

Dla tych co nie zaglądają osobiście kolejne 2 fotki, niestety tuż przed zmrokiem więc jakość kiepska:




Doszedłem do momentu w którym z podłogi nie jestem już w stanie wypoziomować kolejnej warstwy, jutro pewnie czeka mnie wycieczka po jakieś rusztowania. Jak myślicie - warszawskie składane z pełnego i połówki - 1,6 x 1 m, bo przy 1,6 x 1,6m zostaje mało miejsca na paletę z bloczkami?

Czy może jakieś inne rozwiązanie? Ktoś mi coś wspominał o wykorzystaniu palet do Ytonga, ale nie mam pojęcia co miałbym z nich zrobić.

----------


## aiki

Nie palet do ytonga tylko palet z ytongiem.
Warszawskie jak piszesz będzie ok ale jeśli jesteś sam dokup kółka z czego dwa z hamulcem jakimś.
Przy pełnym warszawskim 16/1,6 ciężko będzie wykorzystać później do działówek i sufitów i czego tam jeszcze.
Poza tym i tak na pełne warszawskie kładzie się tylko kilka desek po których się chodzi.
Pióra przy pustakach ścinaj przed ułożeniem na ścianie - tak jest łatwiej i przyjemniej bo później w oczy zawsze wieje.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Warszawskie jest OK. Łatwo kupisz i odsprzedasz. Wystarczy 6 pełnych ramek, albo 4 pełne i 2 połówki, bo faktycznie w środku pełnym ciężko robić. Ja już miałem, więc nie dokupowałem - też się da przy dobrej logistyce.

Na tym ostatnim zdjęciu widać króciutkie przewiązania pustaków. Lepiej rób dla pewności większe, ale to chyba tylko jedna warstwa z niedoświadczenia, bo potem już lepiej.

Ogólnie ładnie to wygląda. Tylko te bloczki pod okna... łatwiej kupić połówki.

----------


## DrKubus

Wczoraj na budowie pojawiło się znów dużo żółtego:



Z poprzednich 10 palet została taka kupka:



Kupiłem też 8 ramek rusztowania warszawskiego (na razie stoją osobno i czekają na kółka):

----------


## aiki

Te krótkie daj do góry będziesz miał wyżej  :smile:

----------


## DrKubus

Po dwóch warstwach zamienię, na razie jest dobrze i nie muszę się schylać.

----------


## DrKubus

Pod tygodniu lenistwa, dzisiaj padł nowy rekord - 2 palety w 9h - w dodatku większość na rusztowaniu  :smile: 

Doszły 3 warstwy na 1,5 ściany - 2 metry osiągnięte.

Zdjęcia wieczorne, ale musiałem pochwalić się efektem:

----------


## sebcioc55

Widzę że kółka już są  :smile:  widzę też że jednego bloczka nie chciało Ci się dociąć przy drzwiach. Dotnij go teraz, niby się mysli że to się potem zrobi, ale mimo wszystko bloczki najlepiej docinać zanim się je przyklei, potem są z tego same problemy. Uwierz mi bo to przerabiałem. I na tym drugim zdjęciu jak masz trzecią warstwę to lepiej zaczynać murowanie od drzwi i ten mały kawałek do docięcia dawać z drugiej strony, do narożnika.

BTW: ładnie Ci to idzie.

----------


## inż.maliniak

...super i tak trzymać  :smile:

----------


## grend

a jak to robisz ze takie "schody" tobie zostają - masz 7 warstw niedokończonych. Robisz od wagi i nie używasz sznurka ?
Jak masz kółka i lekkie cegły to podjeżdżasz do palety rusztowaniem ładujesz cegły i do muru - nie za prosto  :roll eyes:  ,a gdzie wrazenia, bolace plecy

----------


## DrKubus

Dzięki za miłe komentarze, robota idzie, ale jak się wszystko robi samemu to niestety jest to czasochłonne.

Co do wrażeń, ponieważ to już któryś tydzień prac, to organizm dzielnie to znosi, "dzień po" jest co raz mniej dokuczliwy, delikatne bóle mięśni nie są już problemem, a efekt prac go wynagradza z nawiązką. Jedynie waga ciała daje znać o sobie przez miesiąc -5 kg  :smile: 

Co do schodów i sznurka - sznurek jest przereklamowany, jeśli trzyma się poziom bloczków i równa do krawędzi, nie ma prawa nic się przesunąć. Przed chwilą testowałem wymiary, pion w normie, odległości wewnętrzne ścian maksymalne odchylenie +/- 3 mm, a na dowód zdjęcie - poziomica 2,5 metra przyłożona na ukos do muru, maksymalna szczelina 1 mm:

----------


## sebcioc55

jak skończysz piętro samemu to później np strzemiona z pręta fi12 to będziesz w rękach wyginał  :wink:  Ja rusztowanie z kółkami ogarnałem dopiero przy wieńcu  :bash:  od tych pióro wpustów i noszenia bloczków następnego dnia rano jak wstawałem to nie mogłem zginać palców. 
BTW: nadproża jakie będziesz robił?

----------


## grend

widzę że się nieźle starasz żeby było równo -  i to jest właśnie ta wartość dodana kiedy robisz sam dla siebie a nie kiedy wykonuje to ekipa..... To tobie zaprocentuje przy tynkach - jeżeli będziesz robił sam  :smile: 
Ja generalnie robiłem ze sznurkiem bo bez niego (jakaś wichura czy cos)  powstawały odchyłki nieakceptowalnie według mojej normy i to było głownie na długość a nie pion, ale to też była mniejsza cegła

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

A ja właśnie robiłem do sznurka i niech go szlag! Potem działówki stawiałem łapiąc poziom i tylko kontrolowałem pion co kilka warstw. Tak robi się lepiej, bo jest równiej, ale też szybciej bo jedziesz kilka warstw na raz i nie trzeba latać w tę i z powrotem z całym majdanem. 

Uważaj doktorze na górze, bo tam najtrudniej zrobić i najłatwiej spieprzyć. Wiem po sobie, bo największe krzywizny mam tuż pod sufitem. Na marne usprawiedliwienie powiem tylko, że mam sufit na 3,05m. Na szczęście tynki płacę od metra, a nie od kilograma.

----------


## aiki

Przemek my z innnych materiałów robiliśmy.
Ytong jednak trzyma wymiar znacznie lepiej niż solbet nie wspominając o prefabet  :smile: 
Ja jedną stronę trzymałem pion i wgóle wsio super to druga wyglądała jak ruina przy łacie.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

U mnie też z jednej strony bywało całkiem ładnie, a z drugiej jak słońce dobrze przyświeciło, to wystające pustaki cień rzucały... Chłopaki tynkują i nie narzekają, więc może nie ma się co aż tak wysilać.

----------


## Bridges

Idziesz jak burza. 1,5 miesiąca roboty i już pokaźne wyniki. Trzymam kciuki!
Teraz gdy zacząłem murować u siebie stwierdzam, że wolałbym chyba murować z YTONGU, bo należę do precyzyjnych wykonawców, a z tym moim Robenem nie zawsze jestem w stanie dojść do ładu...

Powodzenia w dalszych zmaganiach!

----------


## DrKubus

Wczoraj znów trochę powalczyłem z budową, dzisiaj jak na święto przystało chwila wytchnienia, troszkę przemiotłem budowę i zrobiłem parę fotek:









Jeszcze widok z okna, na powstający trawnik:


Ponieważ męczyło mnie zbieranie fruwającej folii po budowie, zbudowałem dla niej kojec:

----------


## DrKubus

Dzisiaj bez zdjęć, ale udało mi się doprowadzić wszystkie ściany do wysokości 2 m. Ponieważ zaraz czeka mnie montaż nadproży postanowiłem sprawdzić poziom górnej warstwy cegieł. Żona wdrapała się z niwelatorem na paletę, a ja z łatą ganiałem po wszystkich ścianach. Wynik: +/- 2 mm  :wiggle:  Dzisiaj zasnę ze spokojem  :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Nie przejmuj się tak tymi ścianami, tylko przypilnuj montażystów od okien i tynkarzy.

----------


## mother_nature

Panie Doktorze, gratulacje!  :yes:  Położenie tynków na tak równych ścianach powinno być proste jak bajka  :big grin: 
Nie pamiętam, czy już pisałeś - jak będziesz miał okna montowane?

----------


## aiki

> Nie przejmuj się tak tymi ścianami, tylko przypilnuj montażystów od okien i tynkarzy.


Masz jakieś złe wspomnienia po tynkach?  :smile:

----------


## DrKubus

> Nie pamiętam, czy już pisałeś - jak będziesz miał okna montowane?


Okna będę miał przy zewnętrznej krawędzi ściany, na nich zamontowane będą rolety (skrzynki schowane w warstwie ocieplenia).

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Masz jakieś złe wspomnienia po tynkach?


Wręcz przeciwnie - aż miło wejść. Za to znajomej robili podobnej wielkości domek ponad miesiąc (z przerwami na inne budowy) i ostatecznie wylecieli nie zgarniając pełnej kwoty. Szukała potem innych żeby jej poprawiali po tych pierwszych. 
Wszystko się może zdarzyć, więc warto tego przypilnować.

----------


## DrKubus

Właśnie mam dylemat, w projekcie ścianki działowe są z Silki, wiem że jest to mało wdzięczny materiał do obróbki (przycinanie, bruzdowanie, itp). Co raz mocniej zastanawiam się nad zmianą materiału i zastosowanie ścianek KG. Może macie jakieś przemyślenia w tym temacie (wady, zalety, spostrzeżenia z użytkowania)?

A co do tynków, czy przy gładkich ścianach (różnica max 1-2 mm) kładzie się tynk, czy może wystarczy gładź? Jakie są wskazania do użycia tynku?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ścianki KG są lekkie i słabe. Trudno na tym coś powiesić i przenikają przez nie dźwięki. Poza tym pękają na łączeniach. Z zalet to szybka i łatwa budowa, więc świetnie nadają się na zachodnie wysokie stawki za roboczogodzinę. Oni mają podejście, że rodzina wyjeżdża na 2 tygodnie, a po powrocie ma być wszystko zrobione i tak co kilka lat.

Odnośnie gładzi, to trudno wygładzić strop. Jeśli nie masz stropu, to na pewno masz wieńce i je też trudno wygładzić, bo trzeba wtopić siatkę itp. Sama gładź może pękać na pracującej ścianie, trzeba głęboko wpuszczać kable elektryczne, trudniej zapewnić szczelność domu, a cienka gładź na miękkim pustaku to wrażliwa ściana.

----------


## mother_nature

U mnie w projekcie też jest silka lub opcjonalnie ytong. Co zastosujemy to jeszcze nie wiem, ale z pewnością nie zdecydowałabym się na działówki z samych płyt k-g, powody te same, które wymienił Przemek. Nie daj boże jakaś awaria w domu z udziałem wody i ściany idą do roboty na nowo, przynajmniej w naszym starym domu tak było gdy się powódź zdarzyła. 
No i te łączenia... oprócz pękania, jeszcze brak wysokiej staranności w zacieraniu łączeń skutkuje tym, że później je widać.

----------


## DrKubus

> Ścianki KG są lekkie i słabe. Trudno na tym coś powiesić i przenikają przez nie dźwięki.


Widzę że masz te same wątpliwości co ja. Co do wieszania, po pierwsze nie planuje nic wieszać na tych ścianach - poza wieszakami w garderobie, które i tak będą na stelażu przykręconym do profili. Co do dźwięków - moja największa obawa - to w chwili obecnej ściana na profilu 100 z watą w środku, ma zbliżone parametry do silki, zostawiając Ytonga daleko w tyle.




> U mnie w projekcie też jest silka lub opcjonalnie ytong. Co zastosujemy to jeszcze nie wiem, ale z pewnością nie zdecydowałabym się na działówki z samych płyt k-g, powody te same, które wymienił Przemek. Nie daj boże jakaś awaria w domu z udziałem wody i ściany idą do roboty na nowo, przynajmniej w naszym starym domu tak było gdy się powódź zdarzyła. 
> No i te łączenia... oprócz pękania, jeszcze brak wysokiej staranności w zacieraniu łączeń skutkuje tym, że później je widać.


Myślałem o Ytongu, ale współczynnik izolacyjności dźwięku dla ściany 12 cm nie spełnia naszych podstawowych oczekiwań. Powodzi nie przewiduje - w pomieszczeniach gdzie jest woda, znajdują się odpływy w podłodze, więc nawet w razie awarii woda pójdzie w podłogę, a automat odetnie zasilanie wody. Co do łączeń, to z pewnością będą wykonane precyzyjnie, a pracująca ściana, nawet murowana może powodować rysy.

----------


## DrKubus

Dzisiaj bez budowy, ale muszę pochwalić się fotkami:

Robiona pod słońce:


I z nowej perspektywy (widać układ pomieszczeń):

----------


## mecenas41

Rośnie jak na drożdżach  :wink:

----------


## sebcioc55

bardzo very nice  :smile:  ale kurde tyle tych ścian już masz, gdzie Ty chcesz dac te działówki? Chodzi o samo poddasze? Ja jeżeli bym robił jeszcze raz to znów zrobiłbym z silki. BK moim zdaniem to tylko na zewnętrzne. A płyty GK czy dobre? Wydaje mi się że nie, spytaj się forumowego atrixa jak u niego bo on ma własnie działówki z płyt.

----------


## inż.maliniak

> Właśnie mam dylemat, w projekcie ścianki działowe są z Silki, wiem że jest to mało wdzięczny materiał do obróbki (przycinanie, bruzdowanie, itp). Co raz mocniej zastanawiam się nad zmianą materiału i zastosowanie ścianek KG. Może macie jakieś przemyślenia w tym temacie (wady, zalety, spostrzeżenia z użytkowania)?...


Ja w swoich dotychczasowych realizacjach stosuje tylko systemy z płytami GK, nie widzę wad które opisuje poprzednik, przy prawidłowym wykonaniu styki nie mogą pękać, na takich ścianach można powiesić wszystko, jeden odpowiedni kołek przenosi 30-50kg, jeśli ktoś mimo tego się obawia można zastosować listwy montażowe bądź umieścić pod płytą paski osb, co do tłumienia hałasu to najczęstszym błędem jest niezastosowanie taśmy na profilach zewnętrznych, a jak do tego dołożymy brak wełny mineralnej wewnątrz, to tak, płyty wręcz wzmacniają fale dźwiękowe  :wink:

----------


## DrKubus

> Ja w swoich dotychczasowych realizacjach stosuje tylko systemy z płytami GK, nie widzę wad które opisuje poprzednik, przy prawidłowym wykonaniu styki nie mogą pękać, na takich ścianach można powiesić wszystko, jeden odpowiedni kołek przenosi 30-50kg, jeśli ktoś mimo tego się obawia można zastosować listwy montażowe bądź umieścić pod płytą paski osb, co do tłumienia hałasu to najczęstszym błędem jest niezastosowanie taśmy na profilach zewnętrznych, a jak do tego dołożymy brak wełny mineralnej wewnątrz, to tak, płyty wręcz wzmacniają fale dźwiękowe


Lejesz miód na moje serce  :smile:  Właśnie podobną opinie słyszałem od chrzestnego, który od lat pracuje z płytami GK i również polecał mi ten system.

A jeśli chodzi o Twoje doświadczenie, to ścianki stawiasz na surowym betonie i między nimi lejesz wylewkę (z podłogówką), czy najpierw robicie całą podłogę, a do niej dopiero ścianki GK?

----------


## inż.maliniak

> Lejesz miód na moje serce  Właśnie podobną opinie słyszałem od chrzestnego, który od lat pracuje z płytami GK i również polecał mi ten system.
> 
> A jeśli chodzi o Twoje doświadczenie, to ścianki stawiasz na surowym betonie i między nimi lejesz wylewkę (z podłogówką), czy najpierw robicie całą podłogę, a do niej dopiero ścianki GK?


...w domku jednorodzinnym można zrobić i tak i tak, problemów nie powinno być, stawiając bezpośrednio na stropie uzyskasz lepszą izolację akustyczną, trzeba pamiętać o zastosowaniu taśmy wzdłuż ścian przed wykonaniem posadzek...

...szczególną uwagę trzeba zwrócić przy otworach, nie robi się łączenia płyt w ościeżu a wbrew takiej oczywistości wielu nagminnie popełnia ten błąd i wtedy faktycznie będą zarysowania, pierwsze płyty montowałem u rodziców ponad 20 lat temu a wtedy nie było takiego wyboru w zakresie technologi obróbki, począwszy od narzędzi po taśmy, masy itp. a płyty mimo tego nie pękają do dzisiaj  :wink:

----------


## bob_budownik

Pierwsze bym zrobił działówki GK a potem podłogę, bo jak położysz podłogówkę to masz wielką szanse przewiercić rurkę montując profile przypodłogowe do GK.

----------


## DrKubus

> Pierwsze bym zrobił działówki GK a potem podłogę, bo jak położysz podłogówkę to masz wielką szanse przewiercić rurkę montując profile przypodłogowe do GK.


Podlogowke bede montowal wg wymiaru pomieszczen, wiec pod sciankami ze 100% pewnoscia nie bede mial rurek. Bardziej chodzi mi o 2 sprawy:
1. Czy sciance KG nie zaszkodzi wylewka - sama wylewka, albo maszyna do wygladzania  :big tongue: 
2. W razie W, scianki postawione na wylewce bede mogl przesuwac (oczywiscie majac dokladny projekt rurek i ich zdjecia w rece) uwazajac przy montazu listwy dolnej.

K.

----------


## sebcioc55

Nie wiedziałem ze stosuje się jakieś taśmy pomiedzy profile a GK, moze to i działa. Ale jeżeli już bedziesz robił te działowki z płyt to moim zdaniem lepiej je zrobić na wylewce. Tak jak piszesz, pod ścianami nie bedziesz dawał rurek. Looknij tutaj do atrixa

----------


## grend

Jeżeli masz rowne ściany to można spokojnie kłaść cienka spoine zamiast tynku. Ja też o tym myslalem ale u mnie był problem powypychanych wytyków i nierównych scian na poddaszu...  Z drugiej strony nie wiem jak to cenowo wygląda bo to musi być trochę więcej warstw, jakies siatki na łaczniach beton cegła. Ja widziałem tylko raz jak robili w ten sposób sufity ,ale były one lane z betonu

----------


## DrKubus

Na 99% będą działówki z KG, oczywiście z taśmami i watą dźwiękoizolacyjną. Jednak zanim dojdziemy do ścianek działowych, trzeba postawić mury. Wczoraj trochę im pomogłem.

Ściana północna i zachodnia (widać już małe okno salonowe w pełnym wymiarze):


"Małe" (180x150) okno z wewnątrz:


A tu trochę większe okno kuchenne (240x150):


i z zewnątrz:



I standardowy już widok na całość:


Została jeszcze druga strona (po 3 warstwy), ale w między czasie mam jeszcze ściany w których mam obsadzić nadproża drzwi i tutaj mam do Was pytanie:
- Ponieważ nie wybrałem jeszcze drzwi (ani wewnętrznych ani zewnętrznych) na jakiej wysokości najlepiej obsadzić te nadproża, abym miał możliwość swobodnego wyboru w przyszłości?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Pod drzwi wewnętrzne i wejściowe musisz zrobić otwór o wysokości 208cm względem ostatecznego poziomu podłogi. Drzwi balkonowe praktycznie według uznania. Ja mam 240cm, ale inni robią niższe.

----------


## DrKubus

> Pod drzwi wewnętrzne i wejściowe musisz zrobić otwór o wysokości 208cm względem ostatecznego poziomu podłogi. Drzwi balkonowe praktycznie według uznania. Ja mam 240cm, ale inni robią niższe.


Drzwi balkonowe już przyjechały 300 x 240, problem w tym ze co przeglądam katalogi, to każdy producent podaje inne wymiary i np. drzwi zewnętrzne Hormann'a mają wymagania 2110 mm wysokości otworu w murze (od poziomu posadzki).

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Z drzwiami wejściowymi jest najtrudniej. Drzwi balkonowe wcześniej mierzą i kilka cm w te czy wewtę to standard. Drzwi wewnętrzne pozbawione progu można przyciąć. Zewnętrzne zrób na wymiar jak ja, albo daj nadproże wyżej. Kilka (5-6) centymetrów szpalety (węgarka) to nie kłopot, więc przyjdzie kit i będzie git.

----------


## aiki

Drzwi wewnętrzne są albo 205 albo 208 a otwór robi się 210.

----------


## grend

lepiej zrobić kilka cm większe - 210cm drzwi wewnetrne, natomiast z drzwiami wejściowymi to co firma to cos innego podaje i tak naprawdę gdy nie wiesz jakie to z 214 powinno być.... Ja mam 211 i pod otwór będę kupować

----------


## DrKubus

Dzisiaj dostałem OZC przygotowane przez Asolt'a, ponieważ lubimy ciepełko, liczone było dla wyższych temperatur niż normalnie czyli dla 21 st. w pokojach i 23 st. w łazience.

Wskaźnik zapotrzebowania - ogrzewanie EAH = 47 kWh/m²rok, 
Projektowe obciążenie cieplne budynku ΦHL = 4335W, 
Zapotrzebowanie na ciepło do ogrzewania QH,nd = 7595 kWh/rok

Oby te wartości się sprawdziły.

I pomyśleć, że firma projektowała mi podłogówkę na 12,5 kW, i tylko dlatego że powiedziałem że to do energooszczędny, bo "normalnie to dla takiej powierzchni oni liczą 20 kW"  :jaw drop:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

_Jedno żeberko na metr kwadratowy kierowniku. Ja tak robię od 30 lat. Będziesz pan zadowolony._

----------


## mother_nature

"Będziesz pan zadowolony" działa na mnie jak bat na konia  :wink:

----------


## DrKubus

Wczoraj kolejny pracowity dzień na budowie, jakoś poprawiła mi się wydajność z worka kleju, bo po zachodzie słońca zostało mi jeszcze na parę metrów. Cóż było robić, żal wyrzucać:



Efekt wczorajszych prac, mogłem ocenić dopiero dzisiaj rano, tak prezentują się ściany południowa i wschodnia:


A tak północna:


I na koniec standardowe już ujęcie:


Kolejne podejście, to montaż nadproży nad drzwiami i oknami, jeśli ktoś ma jakieś sugestie, dobre rady, ostrzeżenia, to "Niech przemówi teraz lub zamilknie na wieki"  :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

To w sumie łatwe, tylko trzeba:
- dwie osoby,
- oprzeć wystarczająco na murze. W nadprożach solbet są znaczniki ile ma być na ścianie. Nie wiem jak w Twoich,
- sklej dwie połówki nadproża razem i dobij młotkiem gumowym,
- podparcie nadproża powinno być z "przyzwoitego" kawałka pustaka. 

Ja montowałem z żoną i poszło całkiem sprawnie. I widzę stosujesz taktykę wyrównywania otworów okiennych w odroczonym terminie. Normalka.

----------


## sebcioc55

Powtarzam się ale otwory lepiej równaj teraz  :wink: 
Jeżeli chodzi o nadproża to zrób je na poduszkach cementowych, tak radził mój kierownik i tak zrobiłem. Teraz widzę że dobrze, bo cement to jednak cement. Nie tam żaden klej z worka co go walniesz młotkiem to sie kruszy. A w ogóle to nadproża jakie będziesz dawał? Te dla bogatych (prefabrykowane z BK), dla biednych (betonowe Lki), czy może dla odważnych (płaskie leiera bez warstwy uzupełniającej)? :wink: 

EDIT: po czasie mogę stwierdzić że najlepsze nadproża to lane, razem z wieńcem. Coś takiego jak robił sadysta, teraz żałuję że tak nie robiłem.

----------


## DrKubus

> Powtarzam się ale otwory lepiej równaj teraz 
> Jeżeli chodzi o nadproża to zrób je na poduszkach cementowych, tak radził mój kierownik i tak zrobiłem. Teraz widzę że dobrze, bo cement to jednak cement. Nie tam żaden klej z worka co go walniesz młotkiem to sie kruszy. A w ogóle to nadproża jakie będziesz dawał? Te dla bogatych (prefabrykowane z BK), dla biednych (betonowe Lki), czy może dla odważnych (płaskie leiera bez warstwy uzupełniającej)?
> 
> EDIT: po czasie mogę stwierdzić że najlepsze nadproża to lane, razem z wieńcem. Coś takiego jak robił sadysta, teraz żałuję że tak nie robiłem.


jak duże były te poduszki (tzn. o ile centymetrów wyżej niż bloczek), przy okazji, jaką masz długość podparcia, bo na zdjęciach to tam wygląda na parę centymetrów, a u mnie piszą że min 20 do 25 cm?

nadproża już czekają - to YF Ytong'a

Co do lanego, nad nadprożem mam jeszcze 2 warstwy bloczka w przypadku okna i 4 w przypadku drzwi. Po pierwsze nie lubię robić szalunków, po drugie nikt mi nie przywiezie 0,5 m3 betonu, po 3 jakby nie patrzeć to niepotrzebny mostek.

----------


## Xesxpox

często tu zaglądam więc i zapytam :wink: 
okno w kuchni 240x150 jak będzie dzielone? czy może to fix?

----------


## DrKubus

> często tu zaglądam więc i zapytam
> okno w kuchni 240x150 jak będzie dzielone? czy może to fix?


Witam serdecznie, plan jest taki, żeby zrobić 80cm RU + 160cm fix (żona uparła się, żeby mieć możliwość otwarcia okna, szczególnie jak się coś smaży, albo przypala).

----------


## sebcioc55

No wlasnie z tymi lanymi to trzeba zrobic odpowiednio wysokie okna, a drzwi mozna z betoniarki pojechac. Z tego co pamietam to wszedzie mam podparcie min 15 cm, poduszka 1,5-2 cm.
Te nadproza chyba trzeba podpierac jak piszesz, ale i tak wsadzaj cale, nie tnij, najwyzej bedzie wiecej podparcia. Ja w lazience mam okno szerokie chyna na 70cm a nadproze 1,30m  :wink:  zapraszam w niedziele do mojego dziennika, bedzie duzo zdjec, m. in. nadproza.

----------


## moniss

U nas są nadproża YF, klejone na kleju jak pustaki BK. 
Nadproża zrównane z krawędziami pustaków, więc szpara 1cm jest pomiędzy dwoma YF (2 x 115mm = 230mm, a pustaki mają 240mm).
Oparcie po bokach w większości takie jak zaleca YTONG (20-25cm w zależności od wielkości otworu), ale część mamy też nieco poniżej 20cm.
Nad otworami 60cm są nadproża YF-200 przecięte na pół.

----------


## DrKubus

> U nas są nadproża YF, klejone na kleju jak pustaki BK. 
> Nadproża zrównane z krawędziami pustaków, więc szpara 1cm jest pomiędzy dwoma YF (2 x 115mm = 230mm, a pustaki mają 240mm).
> Oparcie po bokach w większości takie jak zaleca YTONG (20-25cm w zależności od wielkości otworu), ale część mamy też nieco poniżej 20cm.
> Nad otworami 60cm są nadproża YF-200 przecięte na pół.


A co jest w tej szparze, między YF'ami? Wg. Ytonga, to nadproża powinny być sklejone ze sobą?

----------


## karolek75

> Witam serdecznie, plan jest taki, żeby zrobić 80cm RU + 160cm fix (żona uparła się, żeby mieć możliwość otwarcia okna, szczególnie jak się coś smaży, albo przypala).


Mija tez sie uparła. Ale żeby to miało sens je kuchni to powinna być przesuwka. Zobacz Patio Light z Vetrex. uważam ze był to strzał w 10.

----------


## inż.maliniak

> Mija tez sie uparła. Ale żeby to miało sens je kuchni to powinna być przesuwka. Zobacz Patio Light z Vetrex. uważam ze był to strzał w 10.


...z Żonkami już tak jest  :wink:  u mnie było podobnie, nad blatem mamy okno wys. 90cm dzielone 160/90cm w ślad za tym podobnie zrobiłem w garażu żeby gdzieś się ten podział powtarzał  :smile:

----------


## moniss

> A co jest w tej szparze, między YF'ami? Wg. Ytonga, to nadproża powinny być sklejone ze sobą?


Nie wiem dlaczego akurat tak to zrobiono. Na razie w tej szparze nie ma niczego, a wg. poradnika Ytnga _"podłóżną spoinę pomiędzy elementami należy wypełnić zaprawą do cienkich spoin"_. Ciekawe czy mieli na myśli także 1cm szaparę pomiędzy nadprożami....

----------


## DrKubus

Trochę ostatnio tempo prac spadło, ale sobotnie temperatury nie skłaniają do pracy na "patelni", a i docinanie bloczków do nadproży nie sprzyja szybkim postępom.

Na chwilę obecną, dobudowałem ostatnią brakującą ściankę nośną (na środku parteru), wcześniej by mi przeszkadzała w przemieszczaniu się z paletami i rusztowaniem.



Położyłem też już 2 nadproża - nad okienkiem w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym (150 cm) i nad drzwiami wejściowymi (175 cm), obawiam się że 175 cm to max co jestem w stanie samemu założyć, do okien muszę znaleźć pomocnika (250 i 300 cm).

Tak prezentują się dwa przykryte otwory w ścianie wejściowej:



Ponieważ dzisiaj nie chciało mi się zabierać za mieszanie kleju, postanowiłem pojeździć sobie kosiarką po trawce... o to efekt:



PS. Właśnie się szkolę z projektowania systemu nawadniania i doboru pomp. Zdobyłem dostęp do zraszaczy, osprzętu i pomp w dobrych cenach, gdyby ktoś coś potrzebował mogę pomóc (projekt nawadniania gratis) - ale bez montażu - oferta dla samorobów  :smile:

----------


## bob_budownik

Powoli do przodu, u mnie też drgnie od środy.

----------


## mother_nature

Będę mieć w pamięci Twoją propozycję projektu nawadniania  :smile:  Póki co pozostaje mi nawadnianie siebie  :wink: 

Trawniczek już masz prawie angielski. A jakiej klasy masz ziemię, sprawdzałeś?

----------


## DrKubus

> Trawniczek już masz prawie angielski. A jakiej klasy masz ziemię, sprawdzałeś?


Ziemia to w większości torf, zmieszany z nawieziona ziemią z pola, nie sprawdzałem kwasowości ani innych parametrów, wysiałem trawę i teraz ganiam co tydzień z kosiarką  :smile:

----------


## mother_nature

A nie, nie chodziło mi o tak dokładne parametry  :smile: 
U mnie miejscami jest spora domieszka gliny, więc będzie okresowo za mokro lub za sucho - to wiem z mapki, gdzie była naniesiona klasa ziemi. Potwierdza też mój warzywniak niestety, w ostatnim tygodniu miałam między roślinami twardy beton, dlatego jak już pobuduję, to trzeba będzie o nawadnianiu pomyśleć.

----------


## Reze

DrKubus, gratulacje  :smile: 
Pięknie, czysto, wzorowo. Podglądam i kibicuję Ci całym budowlanym sercem. Powodzenia.

----------


## DrKubus

> DrKubus, gratulacje 
> Pięknie, czysto, wzorowo. Podglądam i kibicuję Ci całym budowlanym sercem. Powodzenia.


A bardzo dziękuję za wsparcie, a co u Ciebie? Niestety z Twojego dziennika niewiele można się dowiedzieć  :sad:

----------


## DrKubus

Niestety ostatnie warstwy (z nadprożami) są bardzo czasochłonne, pół dnia zabawy a postęp niewielki, ale powoli zbliżamy się do stropu. Ścianie frontowej brakuje już tylko jednej warstwy (i uzupełnienia nadproża nad jednym oknem),

Nie mogłem się zdecydować, które zdjęcie lepiej ją prezentuje, więc wrzucam oba:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Bardzo ładnie. Lepsze to zdjęcie z ładnym niebem  :cool: 

Będziesz teraz garaż murował, czy strop robił? I jaki masz strop, bo nie kojarzę? 

p.s. Zastanawia mnie ta podpórka pod nadprożem. Tak trzeba, czy to na wszelki wypadek?

----------


## DrKubus

> Będziesz teraz garaż murował, czy strop robił? I jaki masz strop, bo nie kojarzę? 
> 
> p.s. Zastanawia mnie ta podpórka pod nadprożem. Tak trzeba, czy to na wszelki wypadek?


Najpierw robię dom, garaż wymuruje jak będę miał pewność, że budżet się domknie.

Podpórkę włożyłem bo jedna z belek była troszkę wyszczerbiona i się delikatnie wygięła, do czasu wymurowania kolejnej warstwy stwierdziłem, że lepiej ją podtrzymać, żeby nie pracowała.

----------


## DrKubus

Kolejny weekend minął, czas na kilka fotek:

Pojawiło się kolejne nadproże (ściana zachodnia:



A tak od strony wschodniej, gdzie czeka mnie jeszcze najwięcej prac:


Nad nadprożami okien dojdzie jeszcze jedna warstwa bloczka i kształtki wieńca stropu.

----------


## DrKubus

Sił i pogody zbrakło więc wybrałem się na dłuższy weekend nad morze. Przed wyjazdem udało mi się troszkę podciągnąć ściany:





Powoli przymierzam się do zamawiania stropu, a co za tym idzie belek, HEBów, kształtek.

----------


## dziennikBudowy

Fajny dziennik. Podglądam i kibicuję!

----------


## Xesxpox

na pierwszym zdjęciu z 10.07 w narożniku wystaje studnia-drenażowa? jak tak to powiedz jedną masz studnię czy dwie? rury przed wejściem do studni łączą się w jedną czy masz dwa wloty do studni?

----------


## DrKubus

> na pierwszym zdjęciu z 10.07 w narożniku wystaje studnia-drenażowa? jak tak to powiedz jedną masz studnię czy dwie? rury przed wejściem do studni łączą się w jedną czy masz dwa wloty do studni?


Tak, to jest studnia drenażowa (pierwsza - znaczy najwyżej) z niej wychodzą dwie rury, jedna biegnie od zachodu przez północ, druga od południa i wschodu. Spotykają się 20 cm niżej, w przeciwległym narożniku, tam jest również (50 cm niżej) wyprowadzenie ze spadkiem do rowu.

----------


## DrKubus

Nie wiem jak na innych budowach jest to realizowane, ale u mnie pojawiła się potrzeba wykonania podciągu, który musi być zainstalowany przed położeniem stropu. Niestety w chwili obecnej nie mam potrzeby zamawiania betonu do innych elementów, a kręcenie 15 worków cementu w betoniarce i targanie tego do szalunku na 3m jakoś nie brałem pod uwagę. Pewnie pierwsza partia by już dawno związała zanim wyrobiłbym ostatnią. Betoniarnie też nie kwapią się do wysyłania 0,25 m3 do klienta, szczególnie że jestem leniwy i chciałbym żeby mi to "słonik" wrzucił od razu w szalunek  :big tongue: 

Dlatego też wpadłem na pomysł, że podciąg sobie zamówię gotowy. Betoniarnie szybko wybiły mi to z głowy, gdyż przygotowanie szalunku, zbrojenie i całości to nie ich podstawowy kierunek działania i liczą sobie za to jak za zboże.

Cóż było robić, wizyta w Castoramie, zakup zielonej płyty (przyciętej na wymiar, tak, że odpadu wyszedł kwadrat 12x12 cm  :smile: )

I tak powstała trumienka:




W kolejnym dniu zmontowałem zbrojenie (8x fi12):


Zbrojenie wylądowało w trumience:



A trumienka w Passacie:


Zawiozłem tak przygotowany zestaw do betoniarni, a wczoraj (po ok. 2 tygodniach), na budowie wylądowała belka:




Jest tak gładziutka, że o narożniki można się skaleczyć :smile: 

Teraz muszę przygotować dla niej miejsce i znaleźć sprzęt, którym wsadzę ją na górę.

PS. Pytanie do praktyków, czy belka taka może opierać się bezpośrednio na bloczku komórkowym, czy trzeba zrobić poduszkę z zaprawy, a może wręcz podmurować cegłami (chociaż, jak dla mnie jest to działanie o tyle niezrozumiałe, że przecież cegły przenoszą taki sam nacisk na bloczek, co ta belka).

----------


## bob_budownik

bardzo fanie ci to wyszło ale nie wiem czy to ci bedzie działało. bo taki podciąg powinien sie opierac na wylewanej kolumnie tak jak ten podciąg a w zasadzie powinno to być wylane jednocześnie bo cegla czy betonik komórkowy tego może nie unieśc. rzuć sobie okiem u mnie w DB tez mam podciąg ale miałem szalunek systemowy i wlewali też beton w przerwie ściany a z płyty wystawały startowe pręty zbrojeniowe. jak masz kierbuda jakiegoś to lepiej spytaj

----------


## DrKubus

> bardzo fanie ci to wyszło ale nie wiem czy to ci bedzie działało. bo taki podciąg powinien sie opierac na wylewanej kolumnie tak jak ten podciąg a w zasadzie powinno to być wylane jednocześnie bo cegla czy betonik komórkowy tego może nie unieśc. rzuć sobie okiem u mnie w DB tez mam podciąg ale miałem szalunek systemowy i wlewali też beton w przerwie ściany a z płyty wystawały startowe pręty zbrojeniowe. jak masz kierbuda jakiegoś to lepiej spytaj


Ale Ty piszesz o podciągu nad tarasem, czy masz jeszcze w budynku jakiś?

Mój będzie szedł pomiędzy dwoma ścianami, oparty jest tylko i wyłącznie końcami o mur (po 24 cm). Żadnego słupa po środku nie mam.

----------


## bob_budownik

Ja w garazu mam podciag i po bokach nie mam wymurowanej silki tylko zostawii miejsce na wylanie tych kolumn czy jak to sie nazywa. Wylewali to przy okazji wienca. Dlatego mnie to zdziwilo ze chcesz to oprzec na betonikach. Lepiej sciagnij kierbuda zebys nie napytal biedy, bo cos mi sie wydaje ze bedziesz bloczki musial usunac i tam tez wylac kolumny. Napisz do czego jest ten podciag.

----------


## DrKubus

> Ja w garazu mam podciag i po bokach nie mam wymurowanej silki tylko zostawii miejsce na wylanie tych kolumn czy jak to sie nazywa. Wylewali to przy okazji wienca. Dlatego mnie to zdziwilo ze chcesz to oprzec na betonikach. Lepiej sciagnij kierbuda zebys nie napytal biedy, bo cos mi sie wydaje ze bedziesz bloczki musial usunac i tam tez wylac kolumny. Napisz do czego jest ten podciag.


Kierownik budowy już na jutro zamówiony, w projekcie nie mam żadnych kolumn. Na tej belce mają opierać się płyty stropowe SMART.

----------


## bob_budownik

ja mam dwa podciągi, jeden na tarasie i na nim spoczywa dach a drugi jest w garażu a garaż jest wysunięty z plaskim daszkiem ale podciąg jest tam gdzie kończy sie dach spadzisty więc i tam dach spoczywa, moze dlatego tak jest u mnie. u ciebie tez ma byc ten podciąg po coś, cos na nim będzie spoczywać tylko co?

----------


## bob_budownik

nie wiem jak ciężkie jest to cholerstwo ale albo coś nie tak w projekcie albo tego nie zauważyłeś, myślę że będziesz musiał parę bloczków zdemontować, potem zainstalować jakoś w płycie czy fundamencie pręty startowe i też wylać kolumny po bokach i to wszystko razem zazbroić najpierw  :sad:  a to co zrobiłeś chyba sie do niczego nie przyda. jeśli masz standardowy projekt to obadaj koniecznie jak zrobili inni

----------


## DrKubus

Niestety projekt jest indywidualny, ale z drugiej strony, przecież jak robi się nadproża nad oknami, to też wchodzisz tylko 25 cm w ścianę i na tym opierasz płyty stropowe, a nie widziałem, żeby wokół okien ktoś robił kolumny.

----------


## grzeniu666

Zaprawy cementowaj bym dał na BK pod tę belkę. Oparcie 24cm na takim słabym gazobetonie nie wydaje się... przesadzone (chyba zależy też od długości belki, upraszczając). Nic Xella nie pisze o tym w wytycznych? BTW, gotowe nadproża (np. L19) nie wchodziły wa rachubę?

----------


## bob_budownik

a masz bardzo szerokie okna?
ja mam okno w kuchni tak szerokie ze nadproże jest wylane razem z wieńcem, przy wąskich oknach mam nadproża systemowe

----------


## DrKubus

> Zaprawy cementowaj bym dał na BK pod tę belkę. Oparcie 24cm na takim słabym gazobetonie nie wydaje się... przesadzone (chyba zależy też od długości belki, upraszczając). Nic Xella nie pisze o tym w wytycznych? BTW, gotowe nadproża (np. L19) nie wchodziły wa rachubę?


Projekt jest indywidualny, konstruktor wyliczył belkę 3,20 m, zbrojoną 8x fi12, nie znalazłem nigdzie tak zbrojonych gotowych nadproży.

----------


## DrKubus

> a masz bardzo szerokie okna?
> ja mam okno w kuchni tak szerokie ze nadproże jest wylane razem z wieńcem, przy wąskich oknach mam nadproża systemowe


Najszersze okno jest 3m, ale nad nim "idą" 2x IPE 200, z zakładką 50 cm, na każdą ścianę.

----------


## bob_budownik

przypytałbym kierbuda albo dwóch, żeby potem cos gdzies, niech jakis znawca sie wypowie tam na budowie dlaczego nie ma byc kolumn po bokach tego podciągu

----------


## sebcioc55

Ale wymysliles  :smile: ) czegos takiego nie widzialem u nikogo, zrobilbys to spokojnie z betoniarki, a jak nie to beton w przyczepke i tak przywieziony wiaderkami we 2 osoby na gore.
Ale skoro juz masz, ja nie widze problemu zeby go postawic na bloczku, przeciez to jak nadproze tylko dluzsze. Daj pod niego zaprawe, bo jakos zwiazac to musisz. Chociaz klej tez by pewnie dal rade bo i tak przyjdzie strop i to przycisnie. Wrzucisz zdjecie gdzie to ma wyladowac?

----------


## DrKubus

> Ale wymysliles ) czegos takiego nie widzialem u nikogo, zrobilbys to spokojnie z betoniarki, a jak nie to beton w przyczepke i tak przywieziony wiaderkami we 2 osoby na gore.
> Ale skoro juz masz, ja nie widze problemu zeby go postawic na bloczku, przeciez to jak nadproze tylko dluzsze. Daj pod niego zaprawe, bo jakos zwiazac to musisz. Chociaz klej tez by pewnie dal rade bo i tak przyjdzie strop i to przycisnie. Wrzucisz zdjecie gdzie to ma wyladowac?


Pewnie ze wymyśliłem, ale nie dysponuję ani betoniarką, ani przyczepką, a do noszenia wiadrami tez jakoś mi nie spieszno, nie mówiąc już o wibrowaniu i innych zabiegach  :smile: 

Jutro będę kończył ścianki, to pstryknę fotkę tego miejsca.

----------


## sebcioc55

Nie mówie że źle, tylko inaczej  :wink:  Każdy sobie radzi jak może, za inwencję twórcza powinieneś dostać 5  :cool:  Wibrować można albo prętem (góra dół, beton włazi wszedzie), albo jest też opcja żeby walić po szalunku młotkiem. Widziałem jak profesjonalne firmy tak wibrują beton, normalnie w deweloperce, cały wieniecpodciągi i słupy tak wibrowali  :bash:  jakaś masakra, no ale cóż...

Ja u mnie mam dwa miejsca gdzie wieniec przechodzi w 2x grubszy podciąg i idzie na słup. Własnie tam mam tak jakby podparcie na kwadracie 24cm x 24cm, a ściana z BK 600 - nic nie pęka.

----------


## inż.maliniak

połóż na poduszce z zaprawy i gitara

----------


## DrKubus

No to miałem pracowite urodziny.  :smile:  W 2 dni (ze wsparciem szwagra), wymurowałem ostatnią warstwę bloczków oraz większość kształtek stropowych. Upał był niesamowity więc pracę zaczynaliśmy po 16 i o zmroku kończyliśmy, ale efekt jest taki:













Jedynie szlag mnie trafił, bo bloczki wyprowadzone były w pionie z dokładnością do 2-3 mm. A kształtki mają niedokładność nawet do 1 cm (i to w każdą stronę).  :bash:

----------


## MeArek

Widzisz kolego jaki komfort miałeś ze swoim materiałem. 
Przy murowaniu z termotonu 0,5 - 1 cm to norma i to z jednej palety.
Wszystkiego najlepszego z okazji urodzin.

----------


## DrKubus

Dzisiaj musiałem skorzystać ze wsparcia sprzętu ciężkiego, na murze wylądowała belka żelbetowa i 3 teowniki.



Dla spostrzegawczych, na zdjęciu ukryta jest tęcza  :smile: 




A tak wygląda obecnie północna elewacja.


Jeśli wszystko dobrze pójdzie za tydzień będę miał położony strop.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Mi zeszło 2 miesiące ze stropem. Powodzenia.

----------


## DrKubus

> Mi zeszło 2 miesiące ze stropem. Powodzenia.


Ale ja się wycwaniłem i zamówiłem SMART'a, w 4h układają  :smile:  Co prawda trzeba to później zazbroić i zalać, więc pewnie trochę zejdzie, ale mam nadzieję, że góra 2 tyg. (wszystko zależy ile będzie dni słonecznych, bo z taką aurą jak przez ostatni tydzień, to może być dłużej).

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Dużo taki SMART kosztuje?

----------


## DrKubus

> Dużo taki SMART kosztuje?


Ja mam strop ok 10x10m z dziurą na schody, za płyty, transport i montaż 11,5 tys., do tego dojdzie jeszcze zbrojenie wieńca i beton na wieniec i zamki płyt.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Czyli wyjdzie 150zł/m2 na gotowo. Drogo. Mi Terriva wyszła 82zł/m2 na gotowo... i dwa miesiące roboty.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Nie żartuję. Zacząłem w poniedziałek 07-07-2014, a zalałem chyba już we wrześniu, bo w przerwie przy wykopywaniu teściom ziemniaków jechałem podlewać strop. Trudno mi się pracuje w upały.

----------


## aiki

Grend nie wiem jak Ty to robisz ale ja z teściem wiązaliśmy dwa tygodnie a gdzie szalunki i zalewanie?
Ogólnie strop zajął mi 3 tyg. z czego 2 tyg urlopu. więc po godzinach 2 miechy to całkiem realne.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Nie jestem pewien twoich intencji grend.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Nie wiem czy Cię to śmieszy, czy przeraża.

----------


## DrKubus

Panowie, czy mógłbym Was prosić o wyjaśnienie sobie tego tematu w prywatnej korespondencji?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Też bym chętnie niewygodne posty jak grend pokasował, ale niestety nie mogę. Przepraszam za bałagan.

----------


## Mikolaj5

Ładnie to murowanie wygląda. Jestem pod ogromnym wrażeniem każdego, kto te ciężkie budowlane tematy podejmuje we własnym zakresie !




> Zawiozłem tak przygotowany zestaw do betoniarni, a wczoraj (po ok. 2 tygodniach), na budowie wylądowała belka:


Dobre ..  :smile:  Chyba bym nie wpadł na to że można taki element zawieźć do betoniarni i tam zostawić do zalania  :smile: 
Ja tak chce ogarnąć elementy tarasowe, zastanawiałem się tylko jak osiągnę taki efekt betonem z betoniarki  :big tongue: 
I bez problemu w betoniarni taki temat załatwili? No bo betonu to dużo nie idzie na taki czy inny element, więc dla nich to chyba sztuka dla sztuki a nie zarobek?

----------


## DrKubus

> Ładnie to murowanie wygląda. Jestem pod ogromnym wrażeniem każdego, kto te ciężkie budowlane tematy podejmuje we własnym zakresie !
> 
> 
> 
> Dobre ..  Chyba bym nie wpadł na to że można taki element zawieźć do betoniarni i tam zostawić do zalania 
> Ja tak chce ogarnąć elementy tarasowe, zastanawiałem się tylko jak osiągnę taki efekt betonem z betoniarki 
> I bez problemu w betoniarni taki temat załatwili? No bo betonu to dużo nie idzie na taki czy inny element, więc dla nich to chyba sztuka dla sztuki a nie zarobek?


Betoniarnie na zazwyczaj poza dostawą betonu, same produkują płyty, krawężniki, kształtki itp, więc mają narzędzia do zalewania małych form. Dlatego też myślę, że dla nich to nie problem, wlać 0,2 m3 w przygotowaną kuwetę. Większy problem by był gdyby mieli przycinać szalunek i robić zbrojenie, ale to dostali ode mnie  :smile:

----------


## DrKubus

Jak pisałem wcześniej, kształtki stropowe miały po 1,5 cm różnicy, aby móc oprzeć na nich strop, przez 2 popołudnia szlifierką ścinałem nierówności, dziś na koniec dnia: domek gotowy na przyjęcie stropu:



A dokładnie rok temu, również poziomowałem na budowie:




Trzymajcie kciuki, jutro przyjeżdża strop (nadal nie wiem jak oni go wstawią, mając do dyspozycji tylko dojazd od frontu i HDSa)

----------


## shael

Witam, 
Kształtki murowałeś na tradycyjną zaprawę czy  na klej / piankę?

Pytam ponieważ jestem dokładnie na tym samym etapie co Ty, tzn:
- sam buduję ( chałupa 18x14,5)
- ściany beton komórkowy na cienkie spoiny
- kształkti wieńcowe z tym, że niby te cieplejsze - termobet
- strop teriva

stropu mam ok 240m2 i chyba zaczynam żałować, że nie zdecydowałem się na strop systemowy np. smart

Bardzo ciekawi mnie jak u Ciebie wyjdzie ten strop, powodzenia i pochwal się fotorelacją.

P.S. kształtki też kurw..łem

Pozdrawiam Brać Samobudujących

----------


## DrKubus

> Witam, 
> Kształtki murowałeś na tradycyjną zaprawę czy  na klej / piankę?
> 
> Pytam ponieważ jestem dokładnie na tym samym etapie co Ty, tzn:
> - sam buduję ( chałupa 18x14,5)
> - ściany beton komórkowy na cienkie spoiny
> - kształkti wieńcowe z tym, że niby te cieplejsze - termobet
> - strop teriva
> 
> ...


*@shael* - witam w swoich pro... dzienniku  :smile: 

Kształtki kleiłem na klej/piankę, w sumie są one tak krzywe że zaprawą i tak nie jesteś w stanie wyrównać krzywizny a tylko mostek zrobisz.

Co do termobetu, po pierwsze zobaczyłem je już po zamówieniu zwykłych, po drugie, one są wyższe (jak do terrivy) a do SMARTa 15 cm, są za wysokie.

Foto relacja z pewnością będzie, tyle pracy za Tobą a dziennik gdzie? Pochwal się swoimi efektami, a tak przy okazji to gdzie budujesz?

----------


## DrKubus

Wszystkim trzymającym kciuki dziękuję za wsparcie. Strop już jest  :smile:  Czas wykonania <2h.

Ale po kolei, godzina 9:10 pierwsza płyta ląduje na stropie:



10 minut później już 5 płyt leżało:


A przed 11:00 mogłem już cieszyć się z zakończenia prac:


A tak wyglądają pomieszczenia z wewnątrz:
Kuchnia:


Pomieszczenie gospodarcze:


Gabinet:


Salon z widoczną klatką schodową:


A tu potwierdzenie, iż warto było szlifować kształtki:


Płyty idealnie opierają się całą szerokością, jedna tylko delikatnie klawiszuje, ale znajdę przyczynę.

Z prac ekipy jestem bardzo zadowolony, operator HDSa z jednego miejsca rozłożył cały strop (chociaż w jednym narożniku, miał może 20 cm zapasu przy wysuwie  :smile: ). 

Czas zabrać się za zbrojenie wieńca i przygotować do zalewania  :smile:

----------


## moniss

> Wszystkim trzymającym kciuki dziękuję za wsparcie. Strop już jest  Czas wykonania >2h.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A tak wyglądają pomieszczenia z wewnątrz:
> Kuchnia:
> 
> 
> ...


DrKubus, co to za szczelina w płytach nad salonem, no i skąd ta duża przerwa w stropie nad kuchnią? Ma coś tam być konkretnego, czy nie miałeś możliwości dopasowania płyt?
Co do układania, to u mnie strop z płyt kanałowych (standardowe kanałówki, czyli duże i ciężkie) układano z pomocą dźwigu jakieś 3,5 - 4  godziny (wraz z rozłożeniem/złożeniem dźwigu i zmianą ciężarówek z płytami).
Myśleliśmy nad zakupem takich kształtek jak u Ciebie, ale ekipa postanwia zrobić to zgodnie ze starą sztuką i przygotowała podparcia wzdłóż muru. Płyty leżały na kantówkach podpartych na regulowanych stemplach i dzięki temu można było zalać podciągi i nadciągi chowane w wysokości stropu wraz z zalewaniem zamków i wieńców. 
Czy przy stropie SMART w zamki też trzeba wkładać zbrojenie tzw. agrafki (przy kanałókach, ma to zapobiegać ewentualnemu późniejszemu klawiszowaniu)?

----------


## DrKubus

> DrKubus, co to za szczelina w płytach nad salonem, no i skąd ta duża przerwa w stropie nad kuchnią? Ma coś tam być konkretnego, czy nie miałeś możliwości dopasowania płyt?
> Co do układania, to u mnie strop z płyt kanałowych (standardowe kanałówki, czyli duże i ciężkie) układano z pomocą dźwigu jakieś 3,5 - 4  godziny (wraz z rozłożeniem/złożeniem dźwigu i zmianą ciężarówek z płytami).
> Myśleliśmy nad zakupem takich kształtek jak u Ciebie, ale ekipa postanwia zrobić to zgodnie ze starą sztuką i przygotowała podparcia wzdłóż muru. Płyty leżały na kantówkach podpartych na regulowanych stemplach i dzięki temu można było zalać podciągi i nadciągi chowane w wysokości stropu wraz z zalewaniem zamków i wieńców. 
> Czy przy stropie SMART w zamki też trzeba wkładać zbrojenie tzw. agrafki (przy kanałówkach, ma to zapobiegać ewentualnemu późniejszemu klawiszowaniu)?


Te dziury to niedopasowanie szerokości płyt, które będą wylane razem z wieńcem 7 cm i 19 cm, nie opłacało mi się kupować 4 węższych żeby trafić z rozmiarem, bo szerokość 40 cm jest liczona jako niestandardowa a kosztuje prawie tyle samo co 60 cm.

W smarcie teoretycznie nie trzeba zbroić zamków, ale mam takie agrafki w projekcie i sporo odpadu zbrojenia z płyty fundamentowej, więc pewnie je zrobię.

----------


## shael

Wow, sprawnie Wam to poszło...

Ja już drugi dzień wrzucam gary na belki i końca nie widać  :bash: , co prawda sufit powoli się rysuje ale nie tak jak u Ciebie, że już jest prawie gotowy.
Patrząc na twój strop utwierdzam się tylko przy tym, że warto inwestować w stropy systemowe, np. jak ten smart.
Przede wszystkim: mniej roboty, zero stempli, duża szybkość prac, mniej błędów no i chyba taki strop jest dużo mocnejszy od terivy.

a wracając do twoich pytań to ja buduję w woj. Lubelskim, natomiast mój dziennik jak najbardziej powstanie, tylko odkąd zacząłem budowe to na nic nie mam czasu.  
Podziwiam samobudujących, którzy oprócz swojej budowy dzielą się fotorelacją z wykonanych prac na forum. 
A z drugiej strony kiedy Wy macie na to czas?

Ja jak wracam z roboty (8 godzin praca + 4/5 robota na budowie) to już nic mi się nie chce.
A jak już troche mi się chce  :tongue: , to siedzę przed kompem i ciągle zgłębiam wiedzę z zakresu budowlanki.
A jak już na to nie mam ochoty to resetuje dzień za pomocą kilku % i na druigi dzień zaczynam od nowa  :cool:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Gratuluję. Najfajniejsze to że bez szalunków. 

Z drugiej strony nie wyszłoby taniej wynająć ekipy? Za jakieś 4-5 tyś przyszliby spokojnie, więc za max 15 tyś miałbyś bez roboty Ackermana, albo nawet monolit.

----------


## sebcioc55

Siema, ile kosztuje taki strop z montażem? ile m^2? Powiedz też ile Cię będzie kosztował w całości do stanu "wysokie zero"? :wink: 

EDIT: jaką max rozpiętość ścian można uzyskać przy takim rodzaju stropu?

----------


## DrKubus

> Gratuluję. Najfajniejsze to że bez szalunków. 
> 
> Z drugiej strony nie wyszłoby taniej wynająć ekipy? Za jakieś 4-5 tyś przyszliby spokojnie, więc za max 15 tyś miałbyś bez roboty Ackermana, albo nawet monolit.


Strop mi się podoba, bo jest dobrze izolujący akustycznie, nie wymaga specjalnego szalowania, montuje się go w 2h, montaż w cenie. a 4-5 tys. to całkiem przyzwoita miesięczna pensja, która wyrobie w 2 tygodnie na budowie, pracując po pracy i w sobotę.

----------


## DrKubus

> Siema, ile kosztuje taki strop z montażem? ile m^2? Powiedz też ile Cię będzie kosztował w całości do stanu "wysokie zero"?
> 
> EDIT: jaką max rozpiętość ścian można uzyskać przy takim rodzaju stropu?


Powierzchnia stropu (po obrysie) to ok. 100 m2, nie wiem dlaczego, ale wg. wyceny, płyt jest 76 m2. Za całość z montażem zapłaciłem 11 tys. Co do stanu wykończonego, to muszę doliczyć zbrojenie i beton, jak będę wiedział ile wyszło z pewnością napiszę.

EDIT: Strop o grubości 15 cm, max. rozpiętość 8,1 m, o grubości 20 cm max. rozpiętość 9,3 m

----------


## shael

z tymi ekipami to różnie bywa... dobra ekipa napewno będzie się cenic zwłaszcza biorąc pod uwagę fakt, że chcesz ich wziąść tylko na strop.

Pod koniec 2014r. przechodziłem kryzys na budowie i powiedziałe dość, biorę ekipe na strop.
Po wycenie jednej z ekip tj. robocizna 15 tyś za strop ok. 240m2  + schody dwuzabiegowe 3 tyś to przeprosiłem się z kielniami, kasterkami i młotkami i postanowiłem dalej ciągnąć sam. 
Z drugiej strony jak już udało mi się postawić samemu ściany to grzechem samobudującego by było oddanie stropu w ręce ekipy. Teraz już wiem, że podjąłem właściwą decyzję. Robota powoli idzie ale  cały czas do przodu. 
Robię spokojnie i dokładnie czego mogłoby zabraknąć ewentualniej ekipie jak bym wziął.

Zatem nie wolno się poddawać. jest ciężko ale nikt nie mówił, że będzie łatwo i trzeba tą taczkę pchać do przodu.
A jak ktoś będzie przechodził kryzys na budowie to proponuje ponownie zacząć przeglądać dziennik takiego Gościa co ma selfie w taczce  (w tajemniczeni wiedzą o kim mowa )

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Strop mi się podoba, bo jest dobrze izolujący akustycznie, nie wymaga specjalnego szalowania, montuje się go w 2h, montaż w cenie. a 4-5 tys. to całkiem przyzwoita miesięczna pensja, która wyrobie w 2 tygodnie na budowie, pracując po pracy i w sobotę.


Bez cukru doktorku.

Zapłacisz w sumie tyle samo tylko się urobisz, ale izolacyjność akustyczna to wartość którą trudno wycenić. Ja mam parterówkę, więc się nie przejmuję, ale jak ktoś ma sypialnie na górze to już insza inszość. Tyle tylko że monolit byłby lepszy.

Trochę się więc naciąłeś kolego na tego SMARTA, ale dwa tygodnie roboty to też nie takie straszne. Przynajmniej będziesz mógł dzieciom mówić, że sam dom zbudowałeś.

----------


## shael

A ja z kolei wcale nie uważam że wybór tego stropu to nacięcie ze strony Doktorka.

z pewnością strop z takich płyt jest dużo solidniejszy od terivy... nie wspomnę innych zalet.

Przy budowie domu nie zawszze trzeba patrzeć z perspektywy kosztów a szczególnie nie przy stropie.

Ps.
Widzieliście przypadki w których pustaki stropowe terivy odpadały bo ktoś z góry czymś stuknął?

----------


## DrKubus

> Bez cukru doktorku.
> 
> Zapłacisz w sumie tyle samo tylko się urobisz, ale izolacyjność akustyczna to wartość którą trudno wycenić. Ja mam parterówkę, więc się nie przejmuję, ale jak ktoś ma sypialnie na górze to już insza inszość. Tyle tylko że monolit byłby lepszy.
> 
> Trochę się więc naciąłeś kolego na tego SMARTA, ale dwa tygodnie roboty to też nie takie straszne. Przynajmniej będziesz mógł dzieciom mówić, że sam dom zbudowałeś.



Nie bardzo wiem z czym porównujesz pisząc "zapłacisz tyle samo", więc ciężko mi się odnieść. Nie wiem też co masz na myśli pisząc "tylko się urobisz" do zrobienia mam 5 desek szalunku, zbrojenie wieńca i "agrafki" w zamkach płyt. Po zazbrojeniu 100 m2 mojej płyty prawie 3 tonami stali, to ta praca będzie przyjemnością  :smile: 

Podam jeszcze jeden argument, który był istotny w wyborze... kiepskie podłoże i wymóg lekkiej konstrukcji, niestety monolit nie gwarantuje tego. Również nie chciałem mieć 30 dniowej przerwy na schnięcie betonu (szczególnie latem), gdzie ostatnio pogoda jest kapryśna i albo spada nagle kilka centymetrów wody, a tydzień później jest 38 stopni w cieniu.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Spoko. Podoba mi się i jak myślę ile się nad swoim urobiłem, to mi nawet oszczędności nie zwrócą zdrowia.

----------


## DrKubus

> Spoko. Podoba mi się i jak myślę ile się nad swoim urobiłem, to mi nawet oszczędności nie zwrócą zdrowia.


Przemek, czy ty licząc te 82 zł/m2 liczyłeś koszt zbrojenia (ile?), betonu, szalunku, stempli? Bo patrze na jakieś wyceny z zeszłego roku, to wychodziły mi znacznie wyższe ceny: 8000 zł - za belki i pustaki same, a do tego jeszcze zbrojenie, beton, szalunki, stemple, podejrzewam że z własną robocizną bym wyszedł na to samo co ze SMARTem.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Strop po obrysie 12,6x12,6 =  158,76m2

Belki + pustaki (1020 szt.) - 7000zł
Stal - 1800 cośtam - 660kg chyba - niech będzie 2000zł
Beton - 16m3 - 3200zł
Stemple - 150szt x 4,20 = 630zł
Deski - 2m3 x 420 zł = 840zł
Odsprzedane stemple - 135szt x 4,00 = - 540 zł
Wykorzystane deski na łaty - 1,8 x 420 = -756 zł
Drut wiązałkowy i inne duperele - 250 zł

Razem 12624zł. Niechby 13 tyś. - to daje 82zł/m2. Ale roboty mnóstwo, bo gary ciężkie (17kg sztuka) i źle zacząłem i musiałem całość przekładać.

----------


## DrKubus

> Strop po obrysie 12,6x12,6 =  158,76m2
> 
> Belki + pustaki (1020 szt.) - 7000zł
> Stal - 1800 cośtam - 660kg chyba - niech będzie 2000zł
> Beton - 16m3 - 3200zł
> Stemple - 150szt x 4,20 = 630zł
> Deski - 2m3 x 420 zł = 840zł
> Odsprzedane stemple - 135szt x 4,00 = - 540 zł
> Wykorzystane deski na łaty - 1,8 x 420 = -756 zł
> ...


No widzisz, to licząc wg Twoich ilości i cen w mojej okolicy (beton 280 zl/m3, deski 850 zł/m3, stal 4 zł/kg), belki plus pustaki też jakoś drożej - 7 400 zł, to mnie wychodzi tyle co za SMARTa a roboty prawie wcale  :smile:

----------


## DrKubus

Dzisiaj zdobyłem kolejną sprawność - stolarza  :smile: 

Doszedłem do wniosku, że zakup drabiny na czas budowy, do wchodzenia na piętro szybko się zemści. Będę się z nią męczył, aż i tak dojdę do wniosku, że jest niepraktyczna. Dlatego wyprzedzając swoją frustrację postanowiłem zrobić schody. Zakup towaru - 200 zł, czas pracy 6h.

A efekt taki:



Z całą premedytacją zrobiłem je proste (obecnie wchodzą wprost do pokoju), są szersze niż docelowe (teraz 120 cm) i zrobione z surowego (nieoszlifowanego i niemalowanego) drewna. Słyszałem już historię o schodach "budowlanych", które przetrwały parę lat po wprowadzeniu, dlatego też te mają być niepraktyczne, brzydkie i zmusić mnie do wymiany jeszcze przed wprowadzeniem  :smile:

----------


## aiki

Szerokie. Nie uginają się?

----------


## DrKubus

> Szerokie. Nie uginają się?


Stopnie są dość grube i nie uginają się, bardziej pracują belki nośne, ale też znalazłem już na to sposób.

----------


## R&K

fajnie ze tak nad tymi stropami debatujecie , wlasnie przymierzam sie teoretycznie do tematu 

i tu pytanie czy rozwazaliscie strop teriva LIGHT? z ksztaltk styropianowych ? lub JS lub podobn lekkie systemy ? porowywal ktos cenowo je ze soba? 

szukam cos lekkiego - by sie ni orobic i z mojego puntu to co najwazniejsz - najtanszgo (tak naprawde szukam zlotego srodka w kontkscie cny do urobienia sie)

PS. o co chodzi z tymi ksztaltkami styropianowymi ? ktore docinales? nie moge doszukac sie jakis zdjec z detalami

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ja robiłem Terriva nicechcący, bo kiedyś za młodu pracowałem u znajomego przy stropie FERT i wydawał mi się bardzo łatwy. Niestety byłem pewien że to była Terriva i tak powiedziałem konstruktorowi, a potem dostawcy. 
Ostatecznie nie wiem ile kasy kosztuje FERT (chyba niewiele więcej), ale wiem, że gary podnosi się na widłach (dwie listwy zbite na miecz) i roboty jest znacznie mniej. Rozpatrz się cenowo, bo robota jest OK.

----------


## grend

> No widzisz, to licząc wg Twoich ilości i cen w mojej okolicy (beton 280 zl/m3, deski 850 zł/m3, stal 4 zł/kg), belki plus pustaki też jakoś drożej - 7 400 zł, to mnie wychodzi tyle co za SMARTa a roboty prawie wcale


 Skąd wziąłeś to 280 pln za m3 betonu ??? stal 4 pln ?????? Zmień dostawców....

----------


## DrKubus

> Skąd wziąłeś to 280 pln za m3 betonu ??? stal 4 pln ?????? Zmień dostawców....


stal rzeczywiście staniała - wczoraj płaciłem 2,5zł/kg, niestety beton biorę od Piotrowskiego - a tam B25 - 280 zł (oczywiście z transportem i pompą). Na swoje usprawiedliwienie (wyboru dostawców) dodam, że Piotrowski ma najlepszy beton w okolicy (badania wykazują, że B20 jest lepszy niż niejeden B25), poza tym mam go 500 m od działki i mogę liczyć na dobrą współpracę.

----------


## DrKubus

> fajnie ze tak nad tymi stropami debatujecie , wlasnie przymierzam sie teoretycznie do tematu 
> 
> i tu pytanie czy rozwazaliscie strop teriva LIGHT? z ksztaltk styropianowych ? lub JS lub podobn lekkie systemy ? porowywal ktos cenowo je ze soba? 
> 
> szukam cos lekkiego - by sie ni orobic i z mojego puntu to co najwazniejsz - najtanszgo (tak naprawde szukam zlotego srodka w kontkscie cny do urobienia sie)
> 
> PS. o co chodzi z tymi ksztaltkami styropianowymi ? ktore docinales? nie moge doszukac sie jakis zdjec z detalami


Tych lekkich stropów zalewanych, nie rozpatrywałem, SMARTa wybrałem ze względu na jego dość niski ciężar i błyskawiczny montaż.

Co do kształtek, to nie wiem skąd wziąłeś informację o styropianowych, ja mam kształtki keramzytowe, których próg (na którym opiera się płyta), był tak nierówny, że trzeba było go równać szlifierką.

----------


## mother_nature

> Dzisiaj zdobyłem kolejną sprawność - stolarza 
> 
> Z całą premedytacją zrobiłem je proste (obecnie wchodzą wprost do pokoju), są szersze niż docelowe (teraz 120 cm) i zrobione z surowego (nieoszlifowanego i niemalowanego) drewna. Słyszałem już historię o schodach "budowlanych", które przetrwały parę lat po wprowadzeniu, dlatego też te mają być niepraktyczne, brzydkie i zmusić mnie do wymiany jeszcze przed wprowadzeniem


Gratuluję stropu!  :big grin:  Schodów też, wyglądają na solidnie wykonane  :yes:  U moich teściów podobne schody funkcjonowały przez kilkanaście lat po budowie, jednak dom jest użytkowany tylko w lecie. No i drewniany  :wink:

----------


## dzinks0

>DrKubus, czy szczeliny miedzy plytami smarta uszczelniasz jakos? Chodzi mi o uzyskanie jak najszczelniejszego domu

----------


## DrKubus

> >DrKubus, czy szczeliny miedzy plytami smarta uszczelniasz jakos? Chodzi mi o uzyskanie jak najszczelniejszego domu


W szczeliny między płytami wlewa się beton, ponieważ one nie są zbyt spasowane, uszczelniłem je pianką, ale moim zdaniem nie ma to żadnego wpływu na szczelność domu. Chyba że o innych szczelinach mówimy.

----------


## shield22

Witam, czy możesz napisać kilka zdań na temat wykonania płyty pod garaż ?? czy jest tam jakiś styropian , będziesz tą płytę z boku ocieplał ??

----------


## DrKubus

> Witam, czy możesz napisać kilka zdań na temat wykonania płyty pod garaż ?? czy jest tam jakiś styropian , będziesz tą płytę z boku ocieplał ??


W tym poście http://http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthread.php?163756-Dom-na-bagnach&p=6662901&viewfull=1#post6662901  jest opis wykonania płyty garażowej.

Wylana jest na folii, w szalunku z desek, na chwilę obecną nie planuję ocieplać tej płyty, może kiedyś jeszcze zmienię zdanie.

----------


## shield22

a mozesz napisac na temat zbrojenia czy siatka gora i dolem ? ze zdjec slabo widac

----------


## DrKubus

> a mozesz napisac na temat zbrojenia czy siatka gora i dolem ? ze zdjec slabo widac


Z tego co pamiętam, na garaż szła tylko siatka dołem (kupiłem gotową chyba 5 x 2,5m, oczko 20 cm, dookoła zbrojenie 4x12.

----------


## Xesxpox

alo 
co taka cisza? budowa stoi? Jakiej zaprawy używasz do murowania?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Chciałem już dawno tu napisać, ale z litości się wstrzymuję. Też robiłem strop.

----------


## DrKubus

> alo 
> co taka cisza? budowa stoi? Jakiej zaprawy używasz do murowania?


Forum znów ma problem z powiadamianiem...

Muruje na klej Ytong cienkowarstwowy.

----------


## DrKubus

Dawno mnie tu nie było, ale żyję, budowa również...

Po położeniu stropu pozostało zbrojenie i zaszalowanie, ciągnęło się to niemiłosiernie, gotów byłem już zaprosić ekipę do wykonania zbrojenia rdzeni ściany kolankowej. Po 2 tygodniach poszukiwań ekipy (w tym czasie zdążyłem już ponacinać płyty, wygiąć pręty i strzemiona), trafiłem na ekipę która podjęła się zadania. Przyjechali na drugi dzień przed 8 i wzięli się do pracy. Po 30 min. dywagacji nad 3 prętami, postanowiłem im pomóc, pokazałem jak mają je zamontować i poszedłem... Po kolejnych 30 min., jeden rdzeń (6 prętów) gotowy! - co prawda dwa pręty przymocowane odwrotnie, ale mówi się trudno.

Postanowiłem zaprosić ich na kawę i pocieszyć, że następne pójdą szybciej. Niestety Panowie już byli spakowani i poinformowali mnie, że spróbowali, ale myśleli że to szybciej pójdzie i oni jadą już do domu  :big tongue:  Całe szczęście, że nie dałem nabrać się na ich wcześniejsze zapewnienia i nie zamówiłem betonu na popołudni.

Zamiast tracić czas na poszukiwania kolejnej ekipy, wziąłem szwagra do pomocy i pozostałe 14 rdzeni zrobiliśmy w 2 x po 3h.

Kolejny dzień było szalowanie szczelin, które pozostały między płytami SMART.

Po paru godzinach pojawił się malutki zagajnik na parterze:






Wczoraj natomiast przy wsparciu 3 budowlańców i forumowego kolegi shtiol'a (jeszcze raz dzięki za pomoc), udało się zalać strop:



Dzisiaj w nocy strop podlała matka natura, ale o 14 wyszło słońce i mogę zaprezentować poziom 1:

----------


## sebcioc55

Elegancko, my tu mysleli ze ten strop to sie na Ciebie zawalil :wink: 
Kolejny raz sie potwierdza, że samemu jednak sie zrobi najpewniej i najlepiej!

Pozdro dla samorobow!

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Hura. Będziesz coś jeszcze robił w tym roku, czy tylko folią przykryjesz?

Jak się popatrzy na stare zdjęcia, to widać że jednak sporo roboty już za.

----------


## DrKubus

> Hura. Będziesz coś jeszcze robił w tym roku, czy tylko folią przykryjesz?
> 
> Jak się popatrzy na stare zdjęcia, to widać że jednak sporo roboty już za.


W tym roku planuje zamknąć dachem i otwory zaślepić - zobaczymy czy już docelowo (okna, drzwi) czy tylko tymczasowo, ale zimą chciałbym instalacje w środku układać.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

No to masz sporo roboty. Ścianki kolankowe, wieniec, więźba, folia, łaty, pokrycie... samemu się nie da, a to już prawie październik. Więźba ciężka i czasowo zeszłoby z całością z 2 miesiące. Co zatem planujesz?
Lepiej zamów okna, znajdź kogoś do dachu, zapakuj HDS-em pustaki na górę, zamów drewno i jak się czujesz na siłach to wybuduj ścianki kolankowe i wieniec zrób, a jak nie to najmij kogoś na dwa-trzy dni. W tej kolejności właśnie, a jak będziesz miał okna, to coś będziesz mógł w zimie porobić. Termin montażu też można przesunąć jeśli już okna będą. Inaczej stracisz tylko mnóstwo czasu i zdrowia i przed zimą nie przykryjesz.

----------


## dzinks0

> Dawno mnie tu nie było, ale żyję, budowa również...
> 
> Po położeniu stropu pozostało zbrojenie i zaszalowanie, ciągnęło się to niemiłosiernie, gotów byłem już zaprosić ekipę do wykonania zbrojenia rdzeni ściany kolankowej. Po 2 tygodniach poszukiwań ekipy (w tym czasie zdążyłem już ponacinać płyty, wygiąć pręty i strzemiona), trafiłem na ekipę która podjęła się zadania. Przyjechali na drugi dzień przed 8 i wzięli się do pracy. Po 30 min. dywagacji nad 3 prętami, postanowiłem im pomóc, pokazałem jak mają je zamontować i poszedłem... Po kolejnych 30 min., jeden rdzeń (6 prętów) gotowy! - co prawda dwa pręty przymocowane odwrotnie, ale mówi się trudno.
> 
> Postanowiłem zaprosić ich na kawę i pocieszyć, że następne pójdą szybciej. Niestety Panowie już byli spakowani i poinformowali mnie, że spróbowali, ale myśleli że to szybciej pójdzie i oni jadą już do domu  Całe szczęście, że nie dałem nabrać się na ich wcześniejsze zapewnienia i nie zamówiłem betonu na popołudni.
> 
> Zamiast tracić czas na poszukiwania kolejnej ekipy, wziąłem szwagra do pomocy i pozostałe 14 rdzeni zrobiliśmy w 2 x po 3h.
> 
> Kolejny dzień było szalowanie szczelin, które pozostały między płytami SMART.


Mozesz dokladniej opisac wykonanie zbrojenia. Bo rozumiem ze szalujesz wszystkie plyty i zalewasz betonem, czy tez jakies zbrojenie?  Te 14 rdzeni to tylko do ściany kolankowej?

----------


## DrKubus

> No to masz sporo roboty. Ścianki kolankowe, wieniec, więźba, folia, łaty, pokrycie... samemu się nie da, a to już prawie październik. Więźba ciężka i czasowo zeszłoby z całością z 2 miesiące. Co zatem planujesz?
> Lepiej zamów okna, znajdź kogoś do dachu, zapakuj HDS-em pustaki na górę, zamów drewno i jak się czujesz na siłach to wybuduj ścianki kolankowe i wieniec zrób, a jak nie to najmij kogoś na dwa-trzy dni. W tej kolejności właśnie, a jak będziesz miał okna, to coś będziesz mógł w zimie porobić. Termin montażu też można przesunąć jeśli już okna będą. Inaczej stracisz tylko mnóstwo czasu i zdrowia i przed zimą nie przykryjesz.


Plan jest taki, ze za tydzień zaczynam 2 tygodniowy urlop w tym czasie chce pociągnąć ścianki kolankowe do wieńca i ścianki szczytowe - ile się da, później zaproszę ekipę która dociągnie mi ścianki szczytowe do końca (na 9 metrach murowanie to już nie to "co tygrysy lubią najbardziej").

Dach od samego początku planowałem zlecić (dzisiaj mam umówione spotkanie w tej sprawie), więc mam nadzieję, że chłopaki do końca października załatwią sprawę przykrycia. Jeszcze mam dylemat czy deskować/papować, a później bawić się z wełną, czy zaszaleję i położę piankę PIR nakrokwiowo.

Co do okien, to za 2 tyg. jak już będę miał komplet otworów okiennych (w ścianach szczytowych), zamówię okna i jak się uda zamkniemy bryłę do końca roku.

----------


## DrKubus

> Mozesz dokladniej opisac wykonanie zbrojenia. Bo rozumiem ze szalujesz wszystkie plyty i zalewasz betonem, czy tez jakies zbrojenie?  Te 14 rdzeni to tylko do ściany kolankowej?


Zbrojenie/szalowanie w moim przypadku polegało na:
- zaszalowaniu przestrzeni które nie zostały przykryte płytami SMART (3 szczeliny od 7 do 19 cm)
- zaszalowaniu wieńca nad oknem tarasowym (na dwuteownikach nie kładłem kształtek.
- wycięciu szczelin w płytach w miejscu gdzie idą rdzenie ścianki kolankowej
- zazbrojeniu w/w przestrzeni
- postawieniu rdzeni, gdzie pręty zbrojenia rdzeni wchodzą w szczeliny wycięte w płycie SMART.

Co do drugiego pytania, miało być 16 rdzeni (po 8 na ściankę kolankową), ale z jednej strony wychodziło mi że między rdzeniami będzie 35 i 45 cm, więc jednego rdzenia się pozbyłem i odległość jest ciut większa (110 cm), w stosunku do 95 cm w pozostałych przypadkach.

----------


## DrKubus

Już oficjalnie - w najbliższą sobotę, osoby które pojawią się w Wa-wie na spotkaniu forumowiczów, będą mogły wysłuchać mojego wystąpienia i wziąć udział w dyskusji na temat: Czy informatyk może sam zbudować dom? Ja, Samorób buduję.

Dla pozostałych - całość ma być rejestrowana i dostępna w formie audio-wizualnej  :smile: 

Mam nadzieję, że chociaż z częścią osób udzielających się na forum będzie okazja się tam spotkać  :smile:

----------


## mother_nature

Nie wybieram się na to spotkanie do Wawy, ale bardzo mnie cieszy, że Twój referat dostępny będzie do obejrzenia  :smile:  Mój mąż informatyk szczególnie się cieszy  :wink: 

Życzę powodzenia w wystąpieniu, oby wywiązała się ciekawa dyskusja  :smile:

----------


## MeArek

E ,no super Doktorku. Gratulacje. Plany duże na ten rok . Oby się spełniły. Ja to już za stary jestem na takie tempo chyba. Co do twojego wystąpienia w Wa-wie: W końcu byłaby okazja do poznania w realu bo widać ,że czasu Ci brak na odwiedzenie starych śmieci. A posłuchać mądrego człowieka zawsze miło.
Pogody,zdrowia  i dużo siły życzę.

----------


## DrKubus

> E ,no super Doktorku. Gratulacje. Plany duże na ten rok . Oby się spełniły. Ja to już za stary jestem na takie tempo chyba. Co do twojego wystąpienia w Wa-wie: W końcu byłaby okazja do poznania w realu bo widać ,że czasu Ci brak na odwiedzenie starych śmieci. A posłuchać mądrego człowieka zawsze miło.
> Pogody,zdrowia  i dużo siły życzę.


To co zobaczymy się w Wa-wie, czy będziesz czekał na wideo?

----------


## MeArek

Bardzo bym chciał jechać. Tym bardziej ,że mam gdzie nocować  :rotfl: 
Zgłosiłem swoje przybycie ale dzieciak namawia na piknik lotniczy w Łasku:http://lodz.naszemiasto.pl/artykul/p...l,t,id,tm.html. 
Teraz chyba wszystko zależy od pogody.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Wełna to dziadostwo. Kto ma, ten żałuje i mówię to po rozmowie z wieloma osobami. Pod wpływem wilgoci zbija się w gęstą kołdrę i przestaje izolować. Budowlańcy robiący remonty też mówili mi że to tak wygląda po zdjęciu płyt GK, wiec to chyba jest przyczyną zimnych poddaszy. Poza tym taka luźna wełna znacznie gorzej tłumi dźwięki niż pianka.
Nie zapomnij tylko o folii (najtańszej), żeby się pianka z pokryciem nie skleiła. Moja znajoma dostała dom w stanie surowym i tam właśnie nie było ani desek, ani folii. Ostatecznie obijali folią krokwie od wewnątrz, zabezpieczali listewkami i dopiero w to wstrzykiwali piankę. Dużo niepotrzebnej roboty.

----------


## DrKubus

> Wełna to dziadostwo. Kto ma, ten żałuje i mówię to po rozmowie z wieloma osobami. Pod wpływem wilgoci zbija się w gęstą kołdrę i przestaje izolować. Budowlańcy robiący remonty też mówili mi że to tak wygląda po zdjęciu płyt GK, wiec to chyba jest przyczyną zimnych poddaszy. Poza tym taka luźna wełna znacznie gorzej tłumi dźwięki niż pianka.
> Nie zapomnij tylko o folii (najtańszej), żeby się pianka z pokryciem nie skleiła. Moja znajoma dostała dom w stanie surowym i tam właśnie nie było ani desek, ani folii. Ostatecznie obijali folią krokwie od wewnątrz, zabezpieczali listewkami i dopiero w to wstrzykiwali piankę. Dużo niepotrzebnej roboty.


Chyba źle mnie zrozumiałeś. Planuję płyty PIR nakrokwiowo, zamiast deskowania.

----------


## aiki

A to od środka chyba i tak będziesz musiał jakieś wiatrownice dać.
Płyta pir chyba by się w końcu wyrobiła w miejscach mocowania do krokwi i dach straciłby na sztywności a w deskowaniu między innymi o to chodzi.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Chyba źle mnie zrozumiałeś. Planuję płyty PIR nakrokwiowo, zamiast deskowania.


Chyba źle. A ile te płyty kosztują za m3?

----------


## DrKubus

> A to od środka chyba i tak będziesz musiał jakieś wiatrownice dać.
> Płyta pir chyba by się w końcu wyrobiła w miejscach mocowania do krokwi i dach straciłby na sztywności a w deskowaniu między innymi o to chodzi.


Myślę, że to i tak będzie znacznie sztywniejsze niż konstrukcja z membraną ostatnio tak popularna, ale dobrze że zwróciłeś uwagę dopytam.

----------


## DrKubus

> Chyba źle. A ile te płyty kosztują za m3?


Cena m3 zmienia się w zależności od grubości, tutaj znalazłem cennik: http://www.thermano.eu/pub/pl/upload...ano-cennik.pdf ale na wycenę konkretną jeszcze czekam.

Przyjmując nawet wg. cennika: 12 cm płyty 75 zł/m2 (brutto 8% VAT) - co daje U=0,19 W/m2K, to jest to chyba korzystne, odchodzi deskowanie, papowanie, koszt waty, układanie wełny. No i współczynnik wydaje się być realny, nie ma na niego wpływu wilgotność powietrza, nie zwinie się, nie będzie mostka na krokwi... :Confused:

----------


## aiki

Nie wiem czy to to samo ale płyty obustronnie obłożone blachą chyba by sie sprawdziły w tym wypadku.
Od razu masz pokrycie na gotowo. W starej pracy miałem magazyn tym kryty. Fajna sprawa - podobna do twojego stropu.

ps.
poczytaj posty Pana Andrzeja W. od dachów. sporo robi izolacji nakrokwiowych tylko mnie nie dotyczy więc sie nie interesowałem.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Nie wiem, bo 75 zł/m2 przy grubości 12cm oznacza 625zł/m3 i jeszcze musisz zapłacić za robociznę. Współczynnik U=0,19 to ciut gorzej niż będziesz miał na ścianach, czyli bez rewelacji, ale całkiem nieźle. Tylko jak przyjdzie ci ochota obić tym cały dach (zakładam 160m2) to zapłacisz 12 koła. Ja bym jednak wziął folię i piankę trysnął od środka, a nie deskował wcale.
Masz o czym myśleć.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Już oficjalnie - w najbliższą sobotę, osoby które pojawią się w Wa-wie na spotkaniu forumowiczów, będą mogły wysłuchać mojego wystąpienia i wziąć udział w dyskusji na temat: Czy informatyk może sam zbudować dom? Ja, Samorób buduję.
> 
> Dla pozostałych - całość ma być rejestrowana i dostępna w formie audio-wizualnej 
> 
> Mam nadzieję, że chociaż z częścią osób udzielających się na forum będzie okazja się tam spotkać


Patrz Pan, a ja miałem tez jechać i nawet temat chciałem zrobić podobny. Szkoda że nie dam rady, moglibyśmy wystąpić w duecie  :wink:

----------


## DrKubus

> Patrz Pan, a ja miałem tez jechać i nawet temat chciałem zrobić podobny. Szkoda że nie dam rady, moglibyśmy wystąpić w duecie


No widzisz, żałuj  :big tongue:  A i może jakieś after udałoby się zorganizować.

----------


## DrKubus

> Nie wiem czy to to samo ale płyty obustronnie obłożone blachą chyba by sie sprawdziły w tym wypadku.
> Od razu masz pokrycie na gotowo. W starej pracy miałem magazyn tym kryty. Fajna sprawa - podobna do twojego stropu.
> 
> ps.
> poczytaj posty Pana Andrzeja W. od dachów. sporo robi izolacji nakrokwiowych tylko mnie nie dotyczy więc sie nie interesowałem.


Znalazłem coś takiego: http://allegro.pl/plyta-warstwowa-pl...670266148.html cenowo podobnie, ale takie 20 cm - U=0,11 W/m2K robi już wrażenie i chyba by to już całkiem sztywne było.

----------


## aiki

Sztywne na pewno. i odchodzi koszt pokrycia docelowego. To jednocześnie jest sufit ocieplenie i pokrycie.
No jedynie jakiś kolor temu nadać.
Montaż polega na wsunięciu paska pianki pomiędzy płyty dopchnięciu przykręceniu do konstrukcji i założenia z góry na łączenie listwy zatrzaskowej.
prościzna prawda?

----------


## grend

Jeżeli strop był jakoby wyzwaniem to dopiero zobaczysz co to jest szalowanie rdzeni i wieńca. Tutaj dopiero jest czas a nie przy stropie.....

Używasz tylko szpilek żadnych kołków. Szpilki można dostać fi 6 za 2,2 pln - 1metr. Także szpilki mocujesz parami a nie tylko na srodku. Górę wieńca poziomujesz na szalunku aby prostopadle przejechać łatą i mieć naprawdę PROSTO co dla niektórych oznacza "w oku"..... Tak piszę pro forma bo ja miałem magika z 30 letnim stażem który przy takiej prostej rzeczy polegl....

Robisz więźbę czy wiązary ?

----------


## aiki

strop gorszy od wieńca. Najpierw murowanie potem szalowanie. zamiast szpilek można użyć drutu podwójnie i skręcając go w szalunku kawałkiem pręta zbrojeniowego regulować naciąg.

----------


## grend

Kubus rozstrzygnie ....  

Strop tydzień, szalowanie 3 tygodnie tak u mnie wyglądało - używałem desek i miałem z 60metrów rdzeni...

----------


## DrKubus

> Jeżeli strop był jakoby wyzwaniem to dopiero zobaczysz co to jest szalowanie rdzeni i wieńca. Tutaj dopiero jest czas a nie przy stropie.....
> <ciach>
> Robisz więźbę czy wiązary ?


Dlatego od poniedziałku biorę 2 tyg. urlopu  :smile: 

Robię standardową więźbę.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Użyj szpilek z gotowego pręta gwintowanego. Są długości 1m i 2m, więc można dobrać w miarę bezstratnie. Proponuję odcinki po 40cm, bo trzeba deskę złapać i musi zostać coś na podkładkę i nakrętkę.
Jeszcze kwestia ocieplenia. Te płyty nie nadają się na dach, bo będzie się lało na łączeniach. Jeśli zdecydujesz się na klasyczne rozwiązanie od środka, to zostaw sobie przerwę między ścianką kolankową i więźbą, żeby tamtędy wpuścić do środka izolację i połączyć ją z izolacją dachu. Czyli murem podchodzisz tylko do oparcia murłaty i płatew, a między krokwiami od strony murłat i między pokryciem i ścianą kolankową przewlekasz izolację. Zadbaj też, żeby ci krokiew nie wyszła bezpośrednio nad ścianą kolankową, bo ci mało miejsca na izolację zostanie.

----------


## DrKubus

> Użyj szpilek z gotowego pręta gwintowanego. Są długości 1m i 2m, więc można dobrać w miarę bezstratnie. Proponuję odcinki po 40cm, bo trzeba deskę złapać i musi zostać coś na podkładkę i nakrętkę.
> Jeszcze kwestia ocieplenia. Te płyty nie nadają się na dach, bo będzie się lało na łączeniach. Jeśli zdecydujesz się na klasyczne rozwiązanie od środka, to zostaw sobie przerwę między ścianką kolankową i więźbą, żeby tamtędy wpuścić do środka izolację i połączyć ją z izolacją dachu. Czyli murem podchodzisz tylko do oparcia murłaty i płatew, a między krokwiami od strony murłat i między pokryciem i ścianą kolankową przewlekasz izolację. Zadbaj też, żeby ci krokiew nie wyszła bezpośrednio nad ścianą kolankową, bo ci mało miejsca na izolację zostanie.


Albo za wcześnie, albo za mało kawy... nie rozumiem co czytam.

Jak krokiew ma przechodzić nad ścianką kolankową? Z tego co wiem krokwie opiera się na murłacie, która leży na ścianie kolankowej?

Chyba, że chodziło Ci o ścianę szczytową?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Chyba, że chodziło Ci o ścianę szczytową?


TAK! Szczytową! 

Kurde, do tej poty myślałem, że ona się nazywa kolankowa, bo jest jak zgięte kolano, a to chyba dlatego że jest do kolan. Mea culpa - proszę czytając zamienić "kolankową" na "szczytową".

Tutaj widać o co chodzi:



Krokiew nie wypada nad murem, a sam mur jest opuszczony i nie dochodzi do samego deskowania czy membrany, tylko zostawiono miejsce na izolację.

----------


## grend

.. odnośnie tego odczytu. Tak ogólnie technologia budowlana polega na jednym żeby było PROSTO - to jest całe wyzwanie na budowie. Tutaj mieszasz układasz nakładasz tak żeby było PROSTO, więc za baardzo nie rozumiem tego odczytu jakby budowa była jakims wyzwaniem. Wystarczy zobaczyć kto pracuje na budowie to nie sa ludzie którzy chcą mieć wyzwania muszą rozwiązywać intelektualne problemy - większość z nich przez 30 lat nie potrafi nauczyć się głownej technologii - aby było PROSTO. Wiem bo mam epizody na budowie i tez uważam że nie jestem rozgarnięty bo pracuje na budowie  :smile:

----------


## grend

> Dlatego od poniedziałku biorę 2 tyg. urlopu 
> 
> Robię standardową więźbę.


Więźba to 4 dni jeżeli masz coś dobrego co dobrze tnie - to jest banał tylko musisz mieć idealnie ułożoną murłatę  - czyli poziom względem siebie i przekatne

----------


## shitol

> Dawno mnie tu nie było, ale żyję, budowa również...
> Wczoraj natomiast przy wsparciu 3 budowlańców i forumowego kolegi shtiol'a (jeszcze raz dzięki za pomoc), udało się zalać strop:


polecam się na przyszłość
daj znać jak będzie trzeba więźbę na strop wrzucić  :big tongue: 




> Chyba źle mnie zrozumiałeś. Planuję płyty PIR nakrokwiowo, zamiast deskowania.


wpadnij do mnie to Ci pokaże jedną budowę z takim pokryciem (szwagra mojego)

----------


## grend

... i jak się odnalazłeś w gronie forumowiczow. Nue widze żadnej relacji choćby jednego zdania na ten temat

----------


## DrKubus

> ... i jak się odnalazłeś w gronie forumowiczow. Nue widze żadnej relacji choćby jednego zdania na ten temat


Impreza sobotnia się udała, mimo iż prawie nikogo nie znałem, bardzo szybko nawiązałem kontakty - atmosfera iście rodzinna. Brak relacji spowodowany jest twardą walką na budowie. Jak będą schły wieńce coś więcej napiszę (a może będzie już video relacja - to się pochwalę).

Bym zapomniał, dostałem dyplom:

----------


## DrKubus

Jestem padnięty, ale pierwszy tydzień urlopu uznaję za udany:





Jutro mam nadzieję uda się dokończyć kształtki na drugiej stronie ścianki kolankowej i może zacznę szalowanie rdzeni... w przyszłym tygodniu zalewamy wieniec. 

Drzewo na więźbę trzeba powoli zamawiać  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

bardzo ładnie  :wink:  a jak bedziesz robił szalunek rdzeni z zewnątrz? Z drabiny czy będziesz ustawiał rusztowanie? Albo może jakiś cfaniacki sposób od wewnątrz? :roll eyes:

----------


## DrKubus

> bardzo ładnie  a jak bedziesz robił szalunek rdzeni z zewnątrz? Z drabiny czy będziesz ustawiał rusztowanie? Albo może jakiś cfaniacki sposób od wewnątrz?


Znając mnie pewnie będzie coś nietypowego, z pewnością nie będzie rusztowania, z drabiny ciężko będzie utrzymać.

Tak sobie myślę, że zrobię podpórkę na desce opartej o mur, na tym postawie szalunek, przełożę śruby i od wewnątrz będę skręcał.

----------


## grend

... idziesz totalnie na latwiznę - o czym bedziesz opowiadal za rok ?  :smile: 
Wieniec z kształtek, OSB zamiast desek a miało być trudno ....

Te kształtki to masz U ? Jak je wstawiłeś w miejscu rdzenia

----------


## dzinks0

> Znalazłem coś takiego: http://allegro.pl/plyta-warstwowa-pl...670266148.html cenowo podobnie, ale takie 20 cm - U=0,11 W/m2K robi już wrażenie i chyba by to już całkiem sztywne było.


Z tego co widzę to te płyty mają obustronnie blache alu. A może są takie bez tej blachy by dać je na ściany zewnętrzne?

----------


## DrKubus

> ... idziesz totalnie na latwiznę - o czym bedziesz opowiadal za rok ? 
> Wieniec z kształtek, OSB zamiast desek a miało być trudno ....
> 
> Te kształtki to masz U ? Jak je wstawiłeś w miejscu rdzenia


Żeby nie było że idę na łatwiznę, każda kształtka była wycięta nad rdzeniem, tak żeby zachować ciągłość szalunku:






Stan na chwilę obecną:

----------


## DrKubus

> Z tego co widzę to te płyty mają obustronnie blache alu. A może są takie bez tej blachy by dać je na ściany zewnętrzne?


W aukcji są tak zwane "płyty obornickie", ja na dach zastosuje płyty Thermano, na stronie napisali że można je stosować w ścianach trójwarstwowych. Nie wiem z czego wynika, że nie można ich stosować w ścianie dwuwarstwowej - ale się dowiem  :big tongue:

----------


## moniss

> W aukcji są tak zwane "płyty obornickie", ja na dach zastosuje płyty Thermano, na stronie napisali że można je stosować w ścianach trójwarstwowych. Nie wiem z czego wynika, że nie można ich stosować w ścianie dwuwarstwowej - ale się dowiem


Foli aluminiowej klej się nie chwyta. 
U mnie najwyższy rząd ocieplenia piwnicy to płyta poliuretanowa. Aby ją przykleić do ściany, zerwano najpierw folię.
Ale niektórzy producenci mają też płyty nadające sie pod tynki np. Kingspan Kooltherm K5

----------


## DrKubus

Dzisiaj będą dwa wpisy, pierwszy dotyczy dnia wczorajszego, kiedy to skończyliśmy szalować rdzenie.

Teraz domek wygląda tak:





Dla dociekliwych, aby chociaż trochę zmniejszyć mostek termiczny w miejscu rdzenia (w całości betonowego), postanowiłem dołożyć 2 cm styropianu EPS100-038, wypełniając zewnętrzną część rdzenia. Wygląda to mniej więcej tak:

----------


## DrKubus

A dzisiaj kolejny etap, ostatni związany z laniem betonu, mam za sobą.

Na rdzenie i wieniec wyliczyłem 3 m3 betonu i... znów trafiłem  :smile:  została w koszu może taczka betonu.

Dzisiaj robiłem jako operator buławy (do zagęszczania) dlatego też zdjęć z samego zalewania nie będzie, za to efekt końcowy jest następujący:


A tu widać jak wysokie będą ściany szczytowe:


A tak wygląda w całości, zatopiony gwint do przykręcenia murłaty (pręt i gwint fi16):


Przed chwilą na jednym z wieńców znalazłem taki zapis:

----------


## grend

Przy tym styro masz 2,5 cm "mięsa" do zbrojenia ? Niby taki jest wymóg. 
Jakie grube masz OSB że wtsrarczyło chwycenie na srodku ? Zakładam ze nie wypchneło tobie szalunków.
Śruby do murłat ja robiłem w ten sposób że wierciłem otwory w murłacie ustawiałem na wienću i zaznaczałem punkty - później wiercenie i kotwa chemiczna. Później nakładałem murłatę i wbijałem młotem - wyszło stabilnie i bez naprężeń. Nie ma później problemów że nagle trzeba rozwiercać otworów..... i później - "..... dach zawsze pracuje"
Na ścianie szczytowej od góry ocieplenie....

----------


## DrKubus

> Przy tym styro masz 2,5 cm "mięsa" do zbrojenia ? Niby taki jest wymóg. 
> Jakie grube masz OSB że wtsrarczyło chwycenie na srodku ? Zakładam ze nie wypchneło tobie szalunków.
> Śruby do murłat ja robiłem w ten sposób że wierciłem otwory w murłacie ustawiałem na wienću i zaznaczałem punkty - później wiercenie i kotwa chemiczna. Później nakładałem murłatę i wbijałem młotem - wyszło stabilnie i bez naprężeń. Nie ma później problemów że nagle trzeba rozwiercać otworów..... i później - "..... dach zawsze pracuje"
> Na ścianie szczytowej od góry ocieplenie....


Tak, tam był zapas bo zbrojenie wychodziło i wchodziło w kształtki które mają 2,5 cm, więc 2 cm styropianu tworzyło jakby ciągłość szalunku.

OSB było 18 mm, ale cięte było z palet (wyszło 3x taniej) zostawiłem "stopy" palet, które usztywniły mi płytę w pionie. Oczywiście szalunki nawet nie drgnęły.

Co do śrub, to osadzone są tak, że przesunięcie jest max o 1 mm, zresztą cieśla życzył sobie żeby śruby już były, więc teraz to już jego problem jak sobie powierci murłatę.

Co do ściany szczytowej to pewnie zostawię jakąś przestrzeń, ale ocieplenie ściany będzie dochodzić do ocieplenia nakrokwiowego, więc i tak ciągłość izolacji będzie zachowana.

----------


## Redakcja

Polecamy ciekawe wystąpienie DrKubusa w Klubie Dyskusyjny Forum Muratora na Spotkaniu Forum. Drkubus opowiada o budowie swojego domu:

----------


## grend

przy szpilkach fi 14 przy problemach powierci fi 20 nałoży podkładke i "wszyscy zadowoleni" - widziałem taką jedną sytuację, a widziałem tylko jeden montaz murłaty... . Dlatego zrobiłem jak powyzej....

----------


## sebcioc55

> Polecamy ciekawe wystąpienie..


 :popcorn:  fajnie  :smile:

----------


## DrKubus

W czwartek rano zalewaliśmy wieńce, a w niedzielę stan był już taki:





Mam nadzieję, że więźba dojedzie w tym tygodniu i zaczniemy dach stawiać  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

nie mów że sam to zrobiłeś w takim czasie?? :ohmy:

----------


## DrKubus

> nie mów że sam to zrobiłeś w takim czasie??


Znalazłem pomagiera i muszę się przyznać, że z racji wyjazdu zostawiłem go z robotą samego... jest jeszcze dokładniejszy ode mnie, a przy okazji robota mu się w rękach pali  :big tongue:  Gdyby ktoś chciał bardzo pracowitego budowlańca i wykończeniowca to z czystym sumieniem mogę polecić.

----------


## sebcioc55

On to sam zrobił w tym czasie? w sumie tam nie tak wysoko jak strop jest, a bloczki miałeś juz na górze?
Jak pomagier taki dobry i dokładny to niech juz dom wykończy pod klucz  :big tongue:

----------


## darekdl

Pięknie temat się posunął do przodu, nic tylko czekać na dach.
Widziałem jak starszy pan działał przy wieńcach, szczytów jeszcze nie miałem okazji zobaczyć.

----------


## Bridges

Gratulacje - piękna robota!!
Teraz tylko czekać na dekarzy  :smile: 

Co będzie w otworze za schodami?

----------


## DrKubus

> Gratulacje - piękna robota!!
> Teraz tylko czekać na dekarzy 
> 
> Co będzie w otworze za schodami?


Dzięki za gratulacje, a o który otwór pytasz?

W tym poście masz rzuty, pewnie chodzi Ci o drzwi do pokoju, które zmieniły miejsce  :smile:

----------


## Bridges

> Teraz domek wygląda tak:


O ten otwór - wywnioskowałem że to wyjście na taras  :smile:

----------


## DrKubus

> O ten otwór - wywnioskowałem że to wyjście na taras


A, ten otwór  :smile:  tak to miejsce na okno tarasowe - HST 3000 x 2400 mm  :smile:

----------


## Bridges

A jakie wybrałeś okna i rolety?

----------


## DrKubus

> A jakie wybrałeś okna i rolety?


Póki co mam okno HST z MS Okna, reszta pewnie też będzie z MS, kolor sheffield oak. Co do rolet to przez cały czas jeszcze trwają rozważania czy je stosować i jeśli tak to w jakim kolorze będą. Jedno jest pewne, jeśli będą to rolety zewnętrzne z kasetami schowanymi w warstwie ocieplenia.

----------


## Bridges

Właśnie o takich samych myślę. Kilka dni temu był u mnie przedstawiciel na budowie, który proponował rolety zewnętrzne, ale z nadprożem zamiennym/mijanym (nie pamiętam jak to się nazywało). Polegało to na tym, że wewnętrzne nadproże muruje się na wysokości okna, a zewnętrzne o wysokość kasety wyżej i w to miejsce daje się jeszcze styrodur dla większej izolacji.
Dla mnie to lekka komplikacja przy narożnikach bo mam 3 okna narożne  :smile:

----------


## DrKubus

Ja już nie dam rady, ale jeśli nie masz jeszcze nadproży, to najlepszym (chociaż nie najtańszym) rozwiązaniem jest podniesienie całego nadproża o 20 cm i nad oknem wstawienie Thermo-Elki (wpisz w google). Ja takie coś będę miał w oknie tarasowym.

----------


## moniss

> Póki co mam okno HST z MS Okna, reszta pewnie też będzie z MS, kolor sheffield oak.


Co Cię przekonało do HSa akurat tej firmy? Cena? Wygląd?
Z producentów okien to jak na razie odrzuciłam Drutex (nie sięgają tak wysoko jakbym chciała  :wink:

----------


## DrKubus

> Co Cię przekonało do HSa akurat tej firmy? Cena? Wygląd?
> Z producentów okien to jak na razie odrzuciłam Drutex (nie sięgają tak wysoko jakbym chciała


Do MSów generalnie przekonała mnie (a bardziej żonę) technologia Wood Look, ramy okien klejone są tak, że wyglądają jak drewniane (spaw ramy jest wzdłuż krawędzi, a nie pod kątem 45 st.). W dodatku kolor sheffield oak, bardzo nam się spodobał.

----------


## DrKubus

Ostatni tydzień był deszczowy, więc niewielkie postępy, w chwili obecnej mury prezentują się tak:


A wczoraj po zmroku przyjechało drewno na więźbę, ponad 5 m3, oczekuje na montaż (może już w przyszłym tygodniu):

----------


## Xesxpox

Witam
Pięknie robota Ci idzie. Dach sam też będziesz robił? Robisz deskowanie? Czym będziesz krył dach?

----------


## DrKubus

> Witam
> Pięknie robota Ci idzie. Dach sam też będziesz robił? Robisz deskowanie? Czym będziesz krył dach?


Bardzo dziękuję za wizytę. Jeśli chodzi o dach, to niestety samodzielnie nie dam rady, poza tym czasu do zimy co raz mniej - zleciłem robotę fachowcom.

Deskowania u mnie nie będzie - zastosuję ocieplenie nakrokwiowe Thermano - zamiast desek układam 12 cm grubości płyty PIR, dzięki temu będę miał szczelną i ciągłą izolacje wszystkich elementów - płyta fundamentowa, ściana i dach.

Na dach pójdzie dachówka ceramiczna.

----------


## DrKubus

Dzisiaj ekipa cieśli wpadła przywitać się z placem budowy - w efekcie zostawili po sobie mnóstwo ścinków i powyrzynane krokwie  :smile: 





Jutro odpoczywają, a w poniedziałek drewno trafi na pięterko  :smile:

----------


## grend

postawili 2 krokwie na dachu aby mieć wzór, według którego pocieli krokwie ?

----------


## DrKubus

> postawili 2 krokwie na dachu aby mieć wzór, według którego pocieli krokwie ?


To są hardcory, rozrysowali sobie wymiary, z kątownikiem i miarką obliczyli odległości i wg. tego cieli... generalnie robią dachy non-stop, jeśli wszystkie są takie jak te 3 które widziałem, to raczej wiedzą co robią  :smile:  A czy się nie pomylili okaże się za 2-3 dni  :smile:

----------


## grend

> Bardzo dziękuję za wizytę. Jeśli chodzi o dach, to niestety samodzielnie nie dam rady, poza tym czasu do zimy co raz mniej - zleciłem robotę fachowcom.
> 
> Deskowania u mnie nie będzie - zastosuję ocieplenie nakrokwiowe Thermano - zamiast desek układam 12 cm grubości płyty PIR, dzięki temu będę miał szczelną i ciągłą izolacje wszystkich elementów - płyta fundamentowa, ściana i dach.
> 
> Na dach pójdzie dachówka ceramiczna.


.. a jak rozwiązujesz łączenie styro od elewacji z ociepleniem nakrokwiowym ? Jeżeli to zrobisz szczelnie to co z wentylacje poddasza - dołożysz do WM. Już widziałem nie wentylowane poddasze - zielono....

----------


## grend

> To są hardcory, rozrysowali sobie wymiary, z kątownikiem i miarką obliczyli odległości i wg. tego cieli... generalnie robią dachy non-stop, jeśli wszystkie są takie jak te 3 które widziałem, to raczej wiedzą co robią  A czy się nie pomylili okaże się za 2-3 dni


Jak mieli tablicę trygonometryczne i potrafili z nich korzystac to nie jest żadna filozofia zrobić to w ten sposób... jeżeli mieli. Z drugiej strony jak klepia dachy non stop to generalnie 3 rodzaje - dach 25 stopni, 35 i 45 to może maja rozpiske. to jest tak jak 80% księgowych wie jak z ceny brutto z 23% Vatem otrzymać cene netto a jak by miały obliczyć VAT np. 17% to już zero wiedzy

----------


## grend

> .. a jak rozwiązujesz łączenie styro od elewacji z ociepleniem nakrokwiowym ? Jeżeli to zrobisz szczelnie to co z wentylacje poddasza - dołożysz do WM. Już widziałem nie wentylowane poddasze - zielono....


... chyba nie chcesz zrobić na poddaszu sufit 4 metrowy ?  Przeciez tutaj wchodzisz w metry sześcienne dodatkowego ogrzewania , a twój dach nie ma 25stopni nachylenia tylko trochę więcej. możesz opisac twoje plany jak to ma  wygladac?

----------


## DrKubus

> ... chyba nie chcesz zrobić na poddaszu sufit 4 metrowy ?  Przeciez tutaj wchodzisz w metry sześcienne dodatkowego ogrzewania , a twój dach nie ma 25stopni nachylenia tylko trochę więcej. możesz opisac twoje plany jak to ma  wygladac?


Dokładnie nie wiem co zrobię ze "stryszkiem", poddasze będzie miało ok, 2,80 i drugie tyle (na środku) na stryszku. Dach ma 40 st.

W chwili obecnej (to się jeszcze może zmienić) założenie jest takie, że docieplam poddasze użytkowe 20 cm styropianu między krokwiami i 30 cm izolacji w sufit (między jętkami). Stryszek zostaje nieogrzewany, będą tam w przeciwległych ścianach trójkątne okna. I teraz albo będą nieszczelne, żeby stryszek sam się wentylował, albo zastosuje w przeciwległych końcach 2 anemostaty, które będą w bypassie włączane np. w środku nocy na 2-3h, żeby przewentylować pomieszczenie (to jeszcze jest do dopracowania).

----------


## grend

> Dokładnie nie wiem co zrobię ze "stryszkiem", poddasze będzie miało ok, 2,80 i drugie tyle (na środku) na stryszku. Dach ma 40 st.
> 
> W chwili obecnej (to się jeszcze może zmienić) założenie jest takie, że docieplam poddasze użytkowe 20 cm styropianu między krokwiami i 30 cm izolacji w sufit (między jętkami). Stryszek zostaje nieogrzewany, będą tam w przeciwległych ścianach trójkątne okna. I teraz albo będą nieszczelne, żeby stryszek sam się wentylował, albo zastosuje w przeciwległych końcach 2 anemostaty, które będą w bypassie włączane np. w środku nocy na 2-3h, żeby przewentylować pomieszczenie (to jeszcze jest do dopracowania).


to po co izolacja nakrokwiowa ?

----------


## DrKubus

> to po co izolacja nakrokwiowa ?


Żeby uniknąć mostków na krokwiach i nie stosować waty między krokwiami.

----------


## grend

> Żeby uniknąć mostków na krokwiach i nie stosować waty między krokwiami.


ja też nie będę miał waty tylko styro. Pod krokwie daję drugą warstwę. W tym momencie musisz wentylować z rekuperatora bo inaczej albo powietrze z zewnątrz miedzy izolację nakrokwiowa a izolacje miedzy krokwiami albo grzyb.... Dodatkowo tez będziesz ten stryszek ogrzewać bo mimo takiej izolacji to i tak będziesz miał zimniej niż w pokojach i cały czas będziesz miał ten mostek przez krokwie - tylko pytanie w tym momencie czy będzie ci pokój wychładzało czy będziesz ddatkowo ogrzewac stryszek jakieś X m3. Izolacja nakrokwiowa OK ale gdy masz dach 20 stopni i żadnych stryszków. W twoim przypadku to co robisz dla mnie to nie ma sensu. To już prędzej tą cała izolacje nakrokwiową bym dał pod krokwie na skosy a na suficie plaskim na jetki albo pod - ale to twój wybór ,bo ja tam mieszkac nie będę  :wink:

----------


## DrKubus

Dzisiaj przeżyłem szok, wychodząc rano do pracy nie miałem ani kawałka belki na ścianach (nawet folii na wieńcu).

Po 8 godzinach pracy 3 osób, wracam do domu i widzę:







murłata, płatwie, kalenica i wszystkie krokwie już zamontowane...  :jaw drop: 

Co by nie mówić - pogodę ekipie sam zamawiałem  :smile:

----------


## aiki

Fajnie się ogląda takie etapy.

----------


## jakubcc

Dach fajnie idzie, gratuluję!

----------


## Dafi Pe

Widać, że więźba ładnie wykonana. W sumie, to nie dziwię się, że szybko im poszło skoro mury i wszystko co potrzebne pod więźbę było zrobione starannie  :smile:

----------


## DrKubus

Kolejne 3 dni i kolejne efekty:

Tak prezentuje się obecnie domek:




Tutaj widać dokładność w układaniu łat, a jak się przyjrzycie również rynnę kwadratową:




A tutaj już widok na z wewnątrz na poddasze, gdzie jest już położone nakrokwiowo ocieplenie Thermano. Dokładnie spasowane, z zewnątrz sklejone na łączeniach, daje izolację porównywalną z 20 cm styropianu.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

To mi się podoba, a nie jakaś samoróbka.

----------


## dzinks0

Gratuluje wyboru firmy!!! widac po jakosci pracy ze ekipa musi miec pelny portfel zlecen

----------


## sebcioc55

> To mi się podoba, a nie jakaś samoróbka.


Lubię to!

BTW: Doktorku, wszystko super ekstra, widać że chłopy mają doświadczenie i fach w ręku, a zdradzisz ile taka przyjemność będzie Cię kosztować?

----------


## DrKubus

> Lubię to!
> 
> BTW: Doktorku, wszystko super ekstra, widać że chłopy mają doświadczenie i fach w ręku, a zdradzisz ile taka przyjemność będzie Cię kosztować?


A o jaki koszt dokładnie pytasz?

----------


## sebcioc55

Mozesz napisac koszt calego dachu, ale bardziej interesuje mnie koszt takiej fachowej roboty.

----------


## grend

chłopaki się starają aby nie zostać obsmarowanym na forum muratora  :smile:  Jak wszystko jest robione dobrze to ich reklamuj bo po to jest miedzyinnymi forum. 

Te pionowe łączenia miedzy krokwią a platwia to miałeś w projekcie czy to jest dodatek ekipy. Możesz wkleić zdjęcia jak wykonane sa złacza

----------


## aiki

Toć to do jętki jest nie do płatwi.

----------


## grend

ups oczywiście że do jetki

----------


## DrKubus

> Mozesz napisac koszt calego dachu, ale bardziej interesuje mnie koszt takiej fachowej roboty.


Robocizna za całą więźbę, pokrycie dachówką ceramiczną i rynny (z montażem płyt Thermano, która niestety trochę podnosi koszt prac) wyniosła mnie ok. 13,5 tys. (przynajmniej tak wynika ze wstępnych ustaleń, ale pewność będę miał po rozliczeniu).

----------


## DrKubus

> chłopaki się starają aby nie zostać obsmarowanym na forum muratora  Jak wszystko jest robione dobrze to ich reklamuj bo po to jest miedzyinnymi forum. 
> 
> Te pionowe łączenia miedzy krokwią a platwia to miałeś w projekcie czy to jest dodatek ekipy. Możesz wkleić zdjęcia jak wykonane sa złacza


Nie mam zwyczaju chwalić dnia przed zachodem słońca, więc opinią podzielę się dopiero jak skończą.

Co do tych łączeń między krokwiami a jętkami, to wg. konstruktora są to "wieszaki". W pierwotnym projekcie miałem po dwie jętki, jedna jako sufit poddasza, a druga ok. metra pod kalenicą. Niestety odległość między jętkami wynosiła 1,78 cm, więc jeśli bym dołożył jeszcze jakąś płytę na dolnych jętkach, to przy 182 cm wzrostu waliłbym w górną jętkę czerepem co drugi krok. Po mojej sugestii konstruktor zastąpił górną jętkę właśnie tymi "wieszakami".

Co do zdjęć - postaram się jutro jakieś pstryknąć i załączyć.

----------


## DrKubus

> Co do zdjęć - postaram się jutro jakieś pstryknąć i załączyć.


Obiecane zdjęcie wieszaka:


Jeszcze raz fotka frontu, w pełnym słońcu (po zdjęciu szalunków rdzeni):


I dach z bliska:

----------


## cob_ra

No powiem szczerze, jestem pod wrażeniem. Szybko sprawnie i efekt ładny. Ale to tylko moje skromne zdanie.
Co do szybkości prac, czasami warto znaleść odpowiednią ekipę, zapłacić odpowienie pieniądze i cieszyć się efektem.

----------


## DrKubus

W tym tempie to pewnie jutro skończą, jedna połać już zrobiona:





Kto zgadnie jaki kolor ma dachówka?  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

> Kto zgadnie jaki kolor ma dachówka?


https://youtu.be/TV_5N3DO03k?t=28s

(28 sekunda jeśli timestamp nie wskoczy)

 :Lol:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

No to ja Wam powiem, że jechałem sobie na budowę i popatrzyłem jak zwykle na domek na mojej wiosce. Budują go ekipy w ekspresowym tempie, ale w sobotę to już przeszli samych siebie. W piątek po południu skończyli łaty, jak przejeżdżałem w sobotę o 9:00 były już obróbki, a jak wracałem około 15:00 (wcześniej, bo przed świętem trzeba było auta posprzątać), to już było po wszystkim. Dach na oko jak Twój doktorze. Pokrycie w 8 godzin.
U mnie kryli 6 dni. Wzięli 11zł od metra.

----------


## mother_nature

> W tym tempie to pewnie jutro skończą, jedna połać już zrobiona


Tempo błyskawiczne  :jaw drop:  Dobrą ekipę trafiłeś  :yes: 




> Kto zgadnie jaki kolor ma dachówka?


Wg mnie antracyt. Chyba że jest tu jakiś haczyk?  :wink:

----------


## DrKubus

Oczywiście dachówka jest w kolorze antracyt, niestety nie cała  :sad:  Gąsiory nie są malowane od spodu, co w pełnym słońcu daje nieciekawy efekt:





Kolejna sprawa to wysoka krokiew (22 + 12 = 34 cm), zastanawiam się czym ją zakryć. Planowałem struktonit, niestety maksymalna wysokość to 30 cm. Jak najlepiej można zabezpieczyć krokiew, jak macie to rozwiązane u siebie?

----------


## DrKubus

Chciałem pochwalić się SSO, ale niestety zabrakło ok. 70 dachówek - mam nadzieję, że jeszcze w tym miesiącu dojadą (razem z 2 oknami dachowymi).

W chwili obecnej domek przyciąga wzrok, nietypowym pasemkiem:









A tak wygląda poddasze:




Będzie jeszcze trochę miejsca na stryszek:

----------


## Xesxpox

piękny dach-powiedz co to za dachówka? jestem na etapie dachu i z żoną stwierdziliśmy że Twoja jest bardzo ładna

----------


## DrKubus

> piękny dach-powiedz co to za dachówka? jestem na etapie dachu i z żoną stwierdziliśmy że Twoja jest bardzo ładna


Bardzo się cieszę, że Wam też się podoba - dachówka jest Tondach Stodo 12

----------


## grend

Jaki masz wymiar dachu, ze masz słupy pionowe. Ekipa tobie robi dach bez rusztowania ?

----------


## DrKubus

> Jaki masz wymiar dachu, ze masz słupy pionowe. Ekipa tobie robi dach bez rusztowania ?


Jeśli chodzi o wymiar dachu to dł. kalenicy - 11,5 m, dł. krokwi 7,5 m, kąt nachylenia 40 st.

Rusztowania rozłożyli tylko do zamontowania listew startowych i rynien, później (na jeden dzień) winda i już tylko drabina do wejścia na dach wystarczyła.

Co do słupów i nadciągu - cieśle twierdzą, że bez niego też by było dobrze, ale konstruktor zaprojektował, więc jest, a słupy i tak trafiają w ścianę więc problemu nie ma.

----------


## grend

ja mam obrys 8,2m między murłatami i długość po kalenicy tez coś około 8 metrów. Ten rozstaw między murłatami był kluczowy i jakoby maksymalny aby nie zastosować słupów pionowych ale tez miałem po 2 jętki. 
Podpytaj się "dachowców" czy robią też blache na rąbek stojący  :cool:

----------


## Kac-Per

Witam serdecznie 
masz strop SMART planujesz podłogówkę w całym domu jaki warstwy podłogówki planujesz? ile cm?

----------


## aiki

I co z ociepleniem? 
Będziesz krokwie zasłaniał? Może Płyta pir 6 cm miedzy krokwie i odsłonięte zostawić wówczas problemu z wilgocią nie powinno być i ładnie by było?
Gorzej miedzy jętkami.

----------


## DrKubus

> Witam serdecznie 
> masz strop SMART planujesz podłogówkę w całym domu jaki warstwy podłogówki planujesz? ile cm?


Na górze:
SMART
6-8 cm styropian EPS100
folia
6 cm - wylewki (z rurkami od podłogówki)
2,5 cm - warstwa podłogi (tu jeszcze będę dogrywał, czy panele, czy płytki, czy może żywica epoksydowa)

----------


## Kac-Per

> Na górze:
> 6 cm - wylewki (z rurkami od podłogówki)


Strop jest przygotowany na takie obciążenie?

----------


## DrKubus

> Strop jest przygotowany na takie obciążenie?


Tak mam w projekcie, do tego (w projekcie) mam nawet ścianki działowe z SILKI, więc zakładam, że wytrzyma  :smile:

----------


## Kac-Per

Właśnie sprawdziłem w moim projekcie i też jest 6cm wylewki. Bardzo mnie to cieszy. 
Przy okazji gratuluje pięknego dachu. 
A tak po cichu mam nadzieje że wproszę się do Ciebie (oczywiście do pomocy) przy układaniu podłogówki bo tego się chyba najbardziej boje.

----------


## aisab

witam

U nas posadzki maszynowe robiła firma z Dolska...było tanio(10zł. za metr) i fachowo. Panowie uwinęli się w jeden dzień. My robiliśmy posadzkę na 9cm i ogrzewanie podłogowe w całym domu. Firma doradziła nam żeby położyć siatkę zbrojeniową i dodać włókna polimerowe. Troche to podwyższyło koszty ale podobno warto. Firmę mogę polecić bo podłogi były idealne co potwierdził potem płytkarz.
Firma ogłasza się na allegro, nazwisko właściciela -Jaszkiewicz , Tel. 661-272-102

pozdrawiam i życzę szybkiego ukończenia budowy :bye:

----------


## grend

... skończyli nie skończyli ? Mozna wystawić ocenę ?

Wracajac do tej izolacji nakrokwiowej, sprawdzałeś jak to wychodzi przy liczeniu zapotrzebowania na energię ? Jest duża różnica między tradycyjnym sposobem a nakrokwiowo ?

----------


## DrKubus

> ... skończyli nie skończyli ? Mozna wystawić ocenę ?
> 
> Wracajac do tej izolacji nakrokwiowej, sprawdzałeś jak to wychodzi przy liczeniu zapotrzebowania na energię ? Jest duża różnica między tradycyjnym sposobem a nakrokwiowo ?


Jeszcze nie skończyli, czekamy za brakującą dachówką i oknami dachowymi.

Co do izolacji, jeśli zastosuje 12 cm PIR nakrokwiowo i do tego 20 cm styropianu między krokwie, wyjdzie znacznie lepiej, niż zakładane 30 cm waty.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Wszystko spoko, tylko dlaczego masz takie duże przeszklenie od północy?

----------


## DrKubus

> Wszystko spoko, tylko dlaczego masz takie duże przeszklenie od północy?


Bo nijak nie mogłem zrobić wejścia od północy a salonu od południa  :smile:  A, tak poważnie, piękny widok na ogródek i doświetlenie salonu.

----------


## DrKubus

Żeby nie było że się obijałem przez 2 tyg. (no ok, na budowie nic nie zrobiłem), ale udało mi się podpisać umowę kredytową (od poniedziałku mogę znów wydawać  :smile: ). A w oczekiwaniu na dachówki i montaż okien dachowych, dzisiaj zdobywałem nową sprawność - montera drzwi.

Drzwi techniczne - między pom. gospodarczym a garażem (który mam nadzieję, niedługo powstanie), postanowiłem wstawić jakieś proste, ale ocieplane. Wyceny u najróżniejszych specjalistów, zaczynały się od 800 zł, plus montaż. Na szczęście znalazłem w Leroy Merlin, drzwi Hormanna, ocieplane styropianem, za całe 329 zł  :smile:  Montaż jak się okazało, wcale nie jest taki trudny, niecała godzinka, a efekt taki:





Jedno przypomnienie, dla tych którzy wstawianie drzwi mają przed sobą - szerokość ościeżnicy, to szerokość zewnętrzna - nie jest ona tożsama z szerokością otworu w murze  :bash:  No, cóż teraz to ja też już to wiem  :smile:  Aha, wysokość ościeżnicy również należy sprawdzić, okazuje się, że wymiary w sklepie uwzględniają 30 mm ościeżnicy, które wpuszcza się w podłogę. 

Dzięki niewiedzy, między ościeżnicą, a nadprożem, zostało mi 8 cm na styropian  :smile:

----------


## DrKubus

Dzisiaj (z ponad miesięcznym poślizgiem, przez brak dachówek) mogę oficjalnie potwierdzić zakończenie Stanu Surowego Otwartego  :wiggle: 

Na potwierdzenie swoich słów, dokumentacja fotograficzna:

----------


## grend

... a jak ocena "dachowców'. Jaka jest końcowa nota ?

----------


## DrKubus

> ... a jak ocena "dachowców'. Jaka jest końcowa nota ?


Ekipa podeszłą do sprawdzianu poprawkowego i... zdała  :smile: 

Całość prac oceniam na 5+, jeśli miałbym robić jeszcze jeden dach to tylko z nimi. Zastrzeżenia miałem tylko do prac typowo indywidualnych (zabrakło komunikacji), ale robota - więźba, dachówki rewelacja.

----------


## mother_nature

Gratuluję SSO!  :big grin: 
Pogoda sprzyja, więc domyślam się, że to jeszcze nie koniec prac na ten sezon?  :wink: 
Wybrałeś już stolarkę?

----------


## DrKubus

> Gratuluję SSO! 
> Pogoda sprzyja, więc domyślam się, że to jeszcze nie koniec prac na ten sezon? 
> Wybrałeś już stolarkę?


Niestety w tym roku już niewiele się wydarzy. Okna zamówiłem, ale ze względu na nietypowy kolor, czas dostawy to 8 tyg., więc okna przyjadą pod koniec stycznia. Do tego czasu na budowie przestój... na razie uczę się podstaw instalacji cwu i kanalizacji, a także wybieram i projektuje instalację "inteligentnego domu".

----------


## Xesxpox

> a także wybieram i projektuje instalację "inteligentnego domu".


powiedz coś więcej o tym :wink:  co chcesz zrobić? masz już jakiś osprzęt wybrany?

----------


## DrKubus

> powiedz coś więcej o tym co chcesz zrobić? masz już jakiś osprzęt wybrany?


Plan jest następujący:
1. sterowanie oświetleniem (praktycznie w całym domu) 
- integracja z czujkami ruchu aby włączać światło w ciągach komunikacyjnych i po wejściu do ciemnych pomieszczeń
- wyłączanie oświetlenia z jednego miejsca (przy wyjściu lub z tabletu)
- włączanie oświetlenia na 20% w godzinach nocnych na podstawie czujek PIR.

2. sterowanie roletami:
- czujnik zmierzchu plus włączenie światła - opuszczanie rolet
- podnoszenie rolet - zegar
- sterowanie roletami w jednym pomieszczeniu z jednego miejsca

3. ogrzewanie
- sterowanie ogrzewaniem podłogowym
- sterowanie pompy cwu

4. sterowanie wentylacją
- na podstawie czujników dwutlenku węgla, wilgotności
- zmniejszenie obrotów przy otwartych oknach

5. sterowanie zaworami
- wyłączenie zaworu wody, w razie zalania

Pewnie dojdzie jeszcze kilka rzeczy, ale to już w trakcie instalacji.

Na chwilę obecną na prowadzeniu jest polski system ampio, jest relatywnie niedrogi, a robią to ludzie, którzy wcześniej zdobyli większość rynku alarmów samochodowych, to co mi się podoba to bardzo dobry kontakt, są otwarci na potrzeby klienta (sugerowane zmiany, mogą być już dostępne po kilku miesiącach).

Mają też bardzo ładne szklane klawiatury do sterowania (np. zamiast 8 klawiszy  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

Witam. A jak to sie ksztaltuje cenowo? Np taka funkcjonalnosc jak opisales skrojona dla Twojego domu. Tak mniej wiecej?
Widze ze dzialaja niedaleko mnie, ale pierwszy raz o nich slysze.

----------


## DrKubus

> Witam. A jak to sie ksztaltuje cenowo? Np taka funkcjonalnosc jak opisales skrojona dla Twojego domu. Tak mniej wiecej?
> Widze ze dzialaja niedaleko mnie, ale pierwszy raz o nich slysze.


Całość ok, 10-12 tys. w tym 30 żarówek LEDowych (w pełni sterowanych), które załatwią mi praktycznie całe oświetlenie. Do tego dojdzie oczywiście system alarmowy (czujki ruchu, kontaktrony) które wykorzystam i w systemie alarmowym i do sterowania oświetleniem, ogrzewaniem itp.

----------


## sebcioc55

Ok, dzieki. 
Co rozumiesz przez w pelni sterowalne? Rozjasnianie i sciemnianie? Są to diody RGB?

----------


## DrKubus

> Ok, dzieki. 
> Co rozumiesz przez w pelni sterowalne? Rozjasnianie i sciemnianie? Są to diody RGB?


RGB nie ma, a pełna sterowalność - to skrót myślowy - generalnie są to ledy Cree z elektroniką ampio, dzięki czemu mogę połączyć równolegle 16 żarówek, 3 żyłowym przewodem, który jest jednocześnie zasilającym (12V) i sterującym. Mimo takiego połączenia mogę niezależnie sterować jasnością każdej żarówki.

----------


## aiki

Coś się dzieje?

----------


## sebcioc55

Okien nie ma to pewnie pizga jak sam skur*****. I jak tu cos robic  :wink:  jedynie to % mozna lyknac na rozgrzanie  :big grin:

----------


## [email protected]

Sylwester jeszcze trwa.... :tongue:

----------


## DrKubus

Dziękuje za wyciągnięcie mojego dziennika z czeluści zapomnienia...

Co do budowy - domek pod białą kołderką oczekuje okien (mają być pod koniec stycznia):


A ponieważ mój dotychczasowy pojazd, ulega już daleko posuniętej biodegradacji i nadaje się już tylko na taczkę, zająłem się poszukiwaniem czegoś sprawniejszego, wybór padł na:


Mam nadzieję, że trochę nam posłuży.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ładny. Części drogie, ale się ponoć rzadko psują. Kolor zajebisty. Nietypowy.

----------


## sebcioc55

Widzę że kasa zaoszczędzona na samoróbce się nie zmarnowała  :big grin: 

BTW jak będziesz montował okna ? W styczniu może być jeszcze zimno.... a to utrudnia. Znacznie. Ciężko jest po wszystkim ocenić jakość prac. Chyba że wszystko tylko na pianę.

----------


## Xesxpox

śledzę dziennik raczej od początku ale nie przypominam sobie żebyś wspominał o rodzaju wybranych okien i sposobie montażu? Co za okna i drzwi zamówiliście? 
Fura fiu fiu...jaki motor i rocznik? Co do części to raczej jak do każdego innego modelu w danym roczniku jeżeli chodzi o nowe bo używego może być u nas mniej niż niemieckich czołgów.

----------


## DrKubus

Bardzo dziękuję za docenienie mojego wyboru, "niemcem" jeździłem od 12 lat, aż uległ biodegradacji. Mazda2 jeździ od 4 lat moją małżonka i (odpukać) tylko olej i klocki wymieniam. Mam nadzieję, że to też będzie takie w utrzymaniu.

Co do rocznika to '09 (modelowo 2010), motor cieniutki - 1,6D, 109 KM, ale to miało być ekonomiczne autko, które zawiezie mnie do pracy, a nie ścigacz.

Wracając do tematu budowy.
Okna wybraliśmy MS Evolution 82 w kolorze Sheffield Oak light, rama Wood Look, pakiet szybowy U=0,5 W/m2K. Uśredniony wskaźnik dla wszystkich okien U=0,840 W/m2K.

Montowane będą bez cudowania, zlicowane z murem, zapiankowane. Na zewnątrz zachodzić na nie będzie 20 cm styropianu, wiec taśmy niewiele pomogą (a zanim położę styropian i tak by straciły swoje właściwości.

Montaż mam umówiony na przełom stycznia i lutego, wiadomo jak będzie taka pogoda jak dzisiaj, to się go przesunie, ale jak będzie 15 st. (jak przed świętami, to można montować).

----------


## sebcioc55

Sama piana jest be. Kup sobie sam taśmy paro szczelne i przepuszczalne i sam naklej odpowiednio przed tynkami i styro. Tyle starania i dokładności a okna hu**** zamontujesz. Serio, jak nie jesteś przekonany to poczytaj na necie. Chyba że już wszystko rozkminiłeś i sama piana Twoim zdaniem wystarczy - to OK.

----------


## Xesxpox

a drzwi?
sebcio ma racje-pomyśl o taśmach w moim przypadku to tylko i aż 1100zł dopłaty wymiary okien masz w moim dzienniku w ostatnim poście, dodatkowo zastanawiam się nad wykorzystaniem resztek xps-a z płyty fu do zrobienia ciepłych boków i może parapetów dla okien ale to w wątku o montażu okien post 454 jakby ktoś chciał coś podpowiedzieć:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...y-warto/page23

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ja mam jedno okno niedorobione w ganku (brak taśmy zewnętrznej i pianki, choć od środka jest otynkowana szpaleta) i w środku tynk jest mokry. Podobnie wokół klapy strychowej, gdzie wilgoć dodatkowo zamarzła. Gdzie indziej zupełnie sucho, więc ta szczelność coś daje i dobra izolacja też. W domu dzisiaj miałem +6stC i woda kapała z klamki od wewnętrznej strony.

----------


## sebcioc55

Doktorku z nudów znalazłem Ci tasmy. Nie wiem ile masz mb ram ale przyjmijmy ze 75. WIęc najdroższa opcja illbrucka to bedzie za taśmy łącznie 828zł brutto
- taśma do wewnątrz 3 rolki 25m
- taśma do zewnątrz 3 rolki 25m

Drogo? Nie wydaje mi się, można poszukać tańszych firm, isochemie jest tańsza i równie dobra.

EDIT: na temat trudności z przyklejeniem takich taśm nie muszę wspominać. Że ktoś w ogóle za to bierze pieniądze to śmiech na sali. Powinno być gratis do okien  :wink:

----------


## moniss

Chłopaki mają rację. Sama piana i zlicowanie okna z murem to robota, że psu o d... rozbić  :big tongue:  Ja jestem po kilku rozmowach z firmami i montażystami i np. ci od MS-ów oraz od Vetrexów są zgodni co do tego, że okno należy osadzać częściowo w warstwie ocieplenia (ok.3cm) + oczywiście taśmy. Do osadzenia w ten sposób okna nie są potrzebne drogie konsole, wystarczą tańsze kotwy, a efekt taki sam lub porównywalny (Vetrexowcy przytaczali nawet jakieś badania) do droższego osadzenia z konsolami.

----------


## grend

to ja też ...

http://simteq.pl/do/cat/121/Wewnetrzne - tańsza opcja. I koniecznie wystaw okno za mur licując listwę podokienną z murem. Ja też brałem z MS - zwróć uwagę aby listwa podokienna była termo - czyli była wypełnion pianką
Będziesz miał rolety ? - mogę ci podrzucić namiar na najtańsze w mieście  :wink:

----------


## DrKubus

Miałem podobne zdanie do Waszego, ale po rozmowie z człowiekiem który "zjadł zęby" na sprzedaży i montażu okien - zwątpiłem.

Przeanalizujmy:
Montaż okien w warstwie ocieplenia zapobiega tworzeniu się mostka termicznego.
Jeśli jednak zlicuję okno z murem i zrobię 3 cm węgarek z 20 cm styropianu - to gdzie niby mam mieć ten mostek?

Taśma zewnętrzna - taśma paroprzepuszczalna - ma za zadanie odprowadzać wilgoć z przestrzeni wypełnionej pianką na zewnątrz, jednocześnie zapobiegając dostaniu się do pianki wilgoci z zewnątrz - jeśli zastosuje w/w węgarek z 20 cm styropianu - woda z zewnątrz tam się nie będzie miała jak dostać, a para z wewnątrz również będzie miała problem z przedostaniem się na zewnątrz - czyli zastosowanie tam tej taśmy trochę mija się z celem.

Taśma wewnętrzna - taśma paroszczelna - ma za zadanie zabezpieczyć piankę przed przedostawaniem się wilgoci z wewnątrz budynku. Wszystko fajnie, tylko że budynki z rekuperacją cierpią częściej na przesuszenie, niż zawilgocenie, a z drugiej strony, jeśli zrobię tam paroizolacje, to para która jakimś cudem dostanie się do pianki, nie będzie miała gdzie uciec (vide akapit wyżej).

Żeby nie było, że okna chce pozostawić "gołe", planuje zastosować termo parapet z XPSa, który uszczelni mi najzimniejszą część okna (z parapetami).

Bardzo dziękuję, za próby "uratowania mnie przed błędem", ale czy jesteście w stanie obalić w/w argumenty? 

Przyznam szczerze, że chętnie bym się z Wami zgodził, ale przedstawione wyżej rozumowanie jest dla mnie logiczne i ciężko jest mi się z nim nie zgodzić (a zawsze 1 tys. w kieszeni).

EDIT: Zdaje sobie sprawę, że przed ociepleniem zewnętrznym może pojawiać się wilgoć z zewnątrz, ale z drugiej strony:
1. zastosowanie taśmy przed ociepleniem, mija się z celem bo UV ją zeżre
2. do czasu ocieplenie, wewnątrz będzie tyle prac mokrych, że taśma i tam nie pomoże piance, bo wilgoć dostanie się tam przez ścianę.

----------


## grend

coś w tym jest..... ale okna pracuje i nie wiem jak np wyglada szczelność tynk zewnetrzny rama. Jak wystawisz okno to bedziesz miał 3cm + 3cm styro, a chyba to jest bez różnicy czy zlicujesz, czy wystawisz 3 cm

zadaj pytanie w dziale o oknach - jestem ciekawy odpowiedzi.

----------


## DrKubus

> a drzwi?


A drzwi na 99% będą z Wikęd - model 38a - rozmiar 100, niestety nie ma ich w wersji Thermo Prestige, wiec zadowolę się wersja Premium z ciepłą ramką i progiem, ale zamawiać będę już po wszystkich pracach brudnych i po ociepleniu izolacji.

Na razie zamontowałem drzwi, które docelowo będą do garażu - Hormann z wypełnieniem styropianowym, do kupienia za cale 320 zł w Castoramie  :smile:  a drzwi wejściowe "zabije" na głucho.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> Jeśli jednak zlicuję okno z murem i zrobię 3 cm węgarek z 20 cm styropianu - to gdzie niby mam mieć ten mostek?


Tutaj:





Ciekawi mnie ile ten pan, co zjadł zęby zamontował okien na konsolach. Dziwi mnie, że nie poleca takiego montażu, skoro może dobrze za niego skasować. Może po prostu nie potrafi?

----------


## DrKubus

> Tutaj:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciekawi mnie ile ten pan, co zjadł zęby zamontował okien na konsolach. Dziwi mnie, że nie poleca takiego montażu, skoro może dobrze za niego skasować. Może po prostu nie potrafi?


Tematu montażu w warstwie ocieplenia możemy nie ruszać - koszty strat przez ten mostek wliczone są w OZC, a nie zamierzam tego ruszać z dwóch powodów:
1. koszty montażu na konsolach są dla mnie nieakceptowalne w stosunku do zysków
2. zakładam rolety zewnętrzne, których puszka ma się schować w ociepleniu.

Co do rysunków, izotermy na grafice pokazują, że na ściance różnice są rzędu 2-3 st. taka strata jest dla mnie akceptowalna. Mam wrażenie że zdjęcie z termowizji to już przykład kompletnie skopanego montażu (może nieszczelna izolacja + brak węgarka).

Po dokładnej analizie, zauważyłem jeszcze jedną niespójność, na zdjęciu "ciepłego montażu" nie ma skali... a porównując kolor szyby przy ramie i ściany okazuje się, że wyniki są bardzo podobne (kolor na szybie i ściany jest zbliżony, a więc wartości temperatur w tych miejscach są takie same). Gdyby na drugim zdjęciu przeskalować kolory efekt mógłby być podobny.

Co do specjalisty, to tak jak pisałem, on nie odradzał mi montażu na konsolach, a jedynie montażu folii...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

T wróćmy do taśmy wewnętrznej. Skoro wokół okien temperatura jest taka niska: 



to będzie się tam skraplała wilgoć, która będzie psuła tynk i piankę pod nim. Jasne, że WM zrobi swoje, ale jakaś wilgoć w domu będzie (około 40%). Będziesz prawdopodobnie ograniczał wydajność, żeby nie tracić dużo ciepła i wilgoci, więc zawsze będzie się miało co wykraplać.
Myślę, że te taśmy wymyślono żeby zwiększyć skuteczność izolacji, co jest ważne w domach ogrzewanych prądem, a mniej w domach z kotłami. One działają i nie są bardzo drogie. Pomyśl ile Ci te kilka stówek zrobi różnicy i porównaj to do kosztów np. ścian, czy stropu. Tam też mogłeś taniej, a zrobiłeś tak, jak uważałeś że będzie dobrze. Ostatecznie o tych pieniądzach i tak szybko zapomnisz, a zimne i wilgotne szpalety zostaną.

----------


## sebcioc55

Posłuchaj go, bo mimo że wariat to dobrze mówi.

----------


## DrKubus

> T wróćmy do taśmy wewnętrznej. Skoro wokół okien temperatura jest taka niska: 
> 
> 
> 
> to będzie się tam skraplała wilgoć, która będzie psuła tynk i piankę pod nim. Jasne, że WM zrobi swoje, ale jakaś wilgoć w domu będzie (około 40%). Będziesz prawdopodobnie ograniczał wydajność, żeby nie tracić dużo ciepła i wilgoci, więc zawsze będzie się miało co wykraplać.
> Myślę, że te taśmy wymyślono żeby zwiększyć skuteczność izolacji, co jest ważne w domach ogrzewanych prądem, a mniej w domach z kotłami. One działają i nie są bardzo drogie. Pomyśl ile Ci te kilka stówek zrobi różnicy i porównaj to do kosztów np. ścian, czy stropu. Tam też mogłeś taniej, a zrobiłeś tak, jak uważałeś że będzie dobrze. Ostatecznie o tych pieniądzach i tak szybko zapomnisz, a zimne i wilgotne szpalety zostaną.


No argument słuszny, ale co ma mi dać ta taśma? Nie poprawi izolacyjności cieplnej, nie spowoduje, że woda nie będzie się tam skraplać, czyli nadal tynk dostaje wilgoć, a założenie jej spowoduje, że wilgoć która (np. przez ścianę) dostanie się do pianki, nie będzie miała gdzie uciec, bo z jednej strony zablokuje ją taśmą paroizolacyjną, a z drugiej strony blokować ją będzie bloczek styropianu.

PS. W powyższym zdjęciu największy niepokój wg. mnie budzi to +1.0 przy parapecie, tego właśnie będę chciał uniknąć stosując ciepły parapet.

----------


## hektor80

> T wróćmy do taśmy wewnętrznej. Skoro wokół okien temperatura jest taka niska: 
> 
> 
> 
> to będzie się tam skraplała wilgoć, która będzie psuła tynk i piankę pod nim. Jasne, że WM zrobi swoje, ale jakaś wilgoć w domu będzie (około 40%). Będziesz prawdopodobnie ograniczał wydajność, żeby nie tracić dużo ciepła i wilgoci, więc zawsze będzie się miało co wykraplać.
> Myślę, że te taśmy wymyślono żeby zwiększyć skuteczność izolacji, co jest ważne w domach ogrzewanych prądem, a mniej w domach z kotłami. One działają i nie są bardzo drogie. Pomyśl ile Ci te kilka stówek zrobi różnicy i porównaj to do kosztów np. ścian, czy stropu. Tam też mogłeś taniej, a zrobiłeś tak, jak uważałeś że będzie dobrze. Ostatecznie o tych pieniądzach i tak szybko zapomnisz, a zimne i wilgotne szpalety zostaną.


Ile tej wilgoci musi być aby przejść przez tynk i dostać się do pianki?? Myślę że jest to wyolbrzymiony problem który przy WM nie ma miejsca. Teść w piwnicy ma piankę wokół okienka od kilku lat. Pianka wygląda jak nałożona wczoraj. To samo mówili mi moi tynkarze. Nie raz tynkowali remontowany dom i widzieli stan pianek aplikowanych kilka/kilkanaście lat temu. 
Zresztą sam Jareko nie raz o tym wspominał....
Ja taśm nie dawałem ale dla świętego spokoju nałożyłem silikon. Wyszła dość gruba i mocna warstwa. Mam wrażenie że lepiej się to sprawdzi niż taśma bo chroni mechanicznie piankę przed uszkodzeniem podczas tynkowania. Ale czas pokaże...

----------


## hektor80

> No argument słuszny, ale co ma mi dać ta taśma? Nie poprawi izolacyjności cieplnej, nie spowoduje, że woda nie będzie się tam skraplać, czyli nadal tynk dostaje wilgoć, a założenie jej spowoduje, że wilgoć która (np. przez ścianę) dostanie się do pianki, nie będzie miała gdzie uciec, bo z jednej strony zablokuje ją taśmą paroizolacyjną, a z drugiej strony blokować ją będzie bloczek styropianu.
> 
> PS. W powyższym zdjęciu największy niepokój wg. mnie budzi to +1.0 przy parapecie, tego właśnie będę chciał uniknąć stosując ciepły parapet.


Mam ciepły parapet i uważam że pomimo jego ceny był to dobry wybór. Spokój na lata. Żadnych przewiewów. Dało to się zaobserwować podczas ostatnich wichur. Teraz po fakcie, widząc jak jest skonstruowany ten ciepły parapet, pokusił bym się o jego samodzielne wycięcie ze styroduru. Żadna filizofia...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Też mnie dziwi ten +1 przy parapecie. U mnie jest w tej chwili około +5stC, woda skrapla się na szybach i kapie na parapet i nie zamarza, a na zewnątrz było -19. Parapety nie są jeszcze ostatecznie uszczelnione i na teście szczelności były małe przecieki - w miejscu łączenia dwóch kawałków taśmy wewnętrznej właśnie (jeden na spód, drugi na boki i górę), czyli na dolnych rogach.

Akurat moi tynkarze nie kwestionowali sensu tej taśmy, tylko sposób jej aplikacji. Według nich należy osadzić okno, opiankować, obciąć nadmiar i obkleić taśmą (jak będzie ciepło). U mnie kolejność była inna i wyszły takie wałki (zgrubienia) pod taśmą, ale na szczęście gruba warstwa tynku na szpaletach to zakryła.

U Ciebie doktorze wystarczy pewnie 3 takie rolki:

http://simteq.pl/do/item/049933/Foli...-siatka-100-mm

Cena 3 stówki z wysyłką. Za dodatkowe max. 2 stówki nabędziesz zewnętrzną, ale jej zastosowanie akurat mnie nie przekonuje, choć zrobiłem i mam. Może jeszcze być potrzebne kilka kartuszy kleju butylowego, więc max 600-700zł. Ile dopłaciłeś do niestandardowego koloru? Zrób sobie jak się robi, a nie szukaj dziadowskich oszczędności.

----------


## DrKubus

> Też mnie dziwi ten +1 przy parapecie. U mnie jest w tej chwili około +5stC, woda skrapla się na szybach i kapie na parapet i nie zamarza, a na zewnątrz było -19. Parapety nie są jeszcze ostatecznie uszczelnione i na teście szczelności były małe przecieki - w miejscu łączenia dwóch kawałków taśmy wewnętrznej właśnie (jeden na spód, drugi na boki i górę), czyli na dolnych rogach.
> 
> Akurat moi tynkarze nie kwestionowali sensu tej taśmy, tylko sposób jej aplikacji. Według nich należy osadzić okno, opiankować, obciąć nadmiar i obkleić taśmą (jak będzie ciepło). U mnie kolejność była inna i wyszły takie wałki (zgrubienia) pod taśmą, ale na szczęście gruba warstwa tynku na szpaletach to zakryła.
> 
> U Ciebie doktorze wystarczy pewnie 3 takie rolki:
> 
> http://simteq.pl/do/item/049933/Foli...-siatka-100-mm
> 
> Cena 3 stówki z wysyłką. Za dodatkowe max. 2 stówki nabędziesz zewnętrzną, ale jej zastosowanie akurat mnie nie przekonuje, choć zrobiłem i mam. Może jeszcze być potrzebne kilka kartuszy kleju butylowego, więc max 600-700zł. Ile dopłaciłeś do niestandardowego koloru? Zrób sobie jak się robi, a nie szukaj dziadowskich oszczędności.


Przemek, ale mnie nie chodzi już o oszczędności... tylko o sens stosowania... jeśli od wewnątrz zamknę tą szczelinę, to jeśli jakaś wilgoć się tam pojawi, to nie będzie miała dokąd uciec... z zewnątrz będzie zaklejone styropianem... a tak jestem w stanie to od środka osuszyć (znaczy WM, nie ja).

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Jeśli zamkniesz, to skąd ma się tam wziąć? Zamknięcie styropianem nie jest szczelne, bo współczynnik oporu dyfuzyjnego styropianu (60) jest co prawda kilka razy większy niż dla betonu komórkowego (10), czy tynku (10), ale nie umywa się do taśmy paroizolacyjnej (kilkadziesiąt, czy kilkaset tysięcy).

----------


## [email protected]

> A drzwi na 99% będą z Wikęd - model 38a - rozmiar 100, niestety nie ma ich w wersji Thermo Prestige, wiec zadowolę się wersja Premium z ciepłą ramką i progiem, ale zamawiać będę już po wszystkich pracach brudnych i po ociepleniu izolacji.
> 
> Na razie zamontowałem drzwi, które docelowo będą do garażu - Hormann z wypełnieniem styropianowym, do kupienia za cale 320 zł w Castoramie  a drzwi wejściowe "zabije" na głucho.


Dokładnie takie same dostaniesz z KMT w wersji tzw 75tek, drzwi w tej cenie co premium w Wikedzie ale...mają U-0,92 sory, w wersji z przeszkleniem u=1,0, jednak w zestawie już w standardzie dostajesz ościeżnicę termo stalową ciepła nieprzemarzającą i za 100 mozesz dokupić próg pasive - czyli taki który posiada wypełnienie z xps. Reasumując za cene Wikędowskich Premium dostaniesz drzwi cieplejsze od Termo Prestiga, KMT ma tez większą ilośc możliwości przeszkleń i wybór kolorów a cenowo wyjdą prawie tak samo.

A jeśli chcesz coś w cenie TermoPrestigea i ciepłe t w KMT masz 75 passive o współczynniku 0,92 dla drzwi z przeszkleniem - dla porównania Termo prestige mają 1,1 nie byłoby w tym nic dziwnego ale....drzwi z KMT maja 75mm grubości a z Wikęda 86mm. Czyli grubsze a zimniejsze. Polecam bo widziałem i montowałem takie, skrzydło waży 70kg. Robia wrażenie. W KMT ten wzór co Ci się podoba nazywa się 13s2

I w wersji 75 passive dostaniesz rozmiar 100 :big lol:

----------


## DrKubus

> Dokładnie takie same dostaniesz z KMT w wersji tzw 75tek, drzwi w tej cenie co premium w Wikedzie ale...mają U-0,92 sory, w wersji z przeszkleniem u=1,0, jednak w zestawie już w standardzie dostajesz ościeżnicę termo stalową ciepła nieprzemarzającą i za 100 mozesz dokupić próg pasive - czyli taki który posiada wypełnienie z xps. Reasumując za cene Wikędowskich Premium dostaniesz drzwi cieplejsze od Termo Prestiga, KMT ma tez większą ilośc możliwości przeszkleń i wybór kolorów a cenowo wyjdą prawie tak samo.
> 
> A jeśli chcesz coś w cenie TermoPrestigea i ciepłe t w KMT masz 75 passive o współczynniku 0,92 dla drzwi z przeszkleniem - dla porównania Termo prestige mają 1,1 nie byłoby w tym nic dziwnego ale....drzwi z KMT maja 75mm grubości a z Wikęda 86mm. Czyli grubsze a zimniejsze. Polecam bo widziałem i montowałem takie, skrzydło waży 70kg. Robia wrażenie. W KMT ten wzór co Ci się podoba nazywa się 13s2
> 
> I w wersji 75 passive dostaniesz rozmiar 100


[email protected] - czy ty jestes w KMT na prowizji :big tongue: , bo to już któryś kolejny Twój wpis, w którym zachwalasz KMT?

----------


## [email protected]

Sam mam drzwi od nich garażowe a z Wikęda mam wejściowe. Szczerze jestem niezadowolony z wejściowych i jak widzę Wikęd to odradzam i tyle.

----------


## DrKubus

> Sam mam drzwi od nich garażowe a z Wikęda mam wejściowe. Szczerze jestem niezadowolony z wejściowych i jak widzę Wikęd to odradzam i tyle.


W takim razie bardzo dziękuję za ostrzeżenie i w najbliższym czasie zapoznam się z ofertą KMT .

----------


## aiki

KMT to nawet Ja sie zainteresowałem.
I ceny katalogowe też przystępne.
Weekęd wydały mi sie troche przereklamowane.

----------


## [email protected]

Pamiętajcie że ceny w katalogu to ceny netto. Jestem akurat na czasie i mam katalogi z Wikęda, MKartomu, KMT, - szukam drzwi stalowych dla matuli bo były chinskie ale sie skonczyły :no:

----------


## Xesxpox

Też jestem na etapie wyboru drzwi i porównując drzwi wikendu a kmt to te drugie wychodzą lepiej cenowo a wzorniki mają bardzo zblizone i jest co wybierać. W KMT plus 75 passiv a kmt plus 75 jest taki problem że pierwsze oferują za dopłatą w szerokości 100 a w tych drugich już nie. Dopłata do drzwi passiv prawie 1000zł za dodatkową uszczelkę i U=0,92 zamiast 1,0 przy kmt plus 75 to chyba trochę przesada wg mnie.
Co do montażu z taśmami mój monter dał mi takie same argumenty jak DrKubus przytoczył na poprzedniej stronie. Mi się jednak wydaje, że to strach monterów przed nowym, bo montujac tradycyjnie prace skończą szybcie i jest mniej rzeczy do skopania. Sam montaż na taśmach spowoduje wypuszczenie wilgoci z domu i niewpuszczenie jej z zewnątrz tak to ma częściowo działać oraz spowodowanie połączenia okno mur bardzo szczelnym. Na okno test jest artykuł z budmy 2015 na temat szczelności polecam poczytać:
http://oknotest.pl/okna-energooszcze...-szczelne-2764
oraz niezakończony test :
http://oknotest.pl/montaz-okien/przewiewy-kontrolowane

Ja osobiście chyba zamontuje okna wysunięte o te 1,5cm poza mur (tyle podobno jest bezpiecznie) z wewnętrzną taśmą koszt dodatkowy ok 600zł (65mb) bo zaraz taśmę przykryje tynk a zewnętrzną taśmę zamontuje sam przy ociepleniu. Chociaż patrząc na wrzucone ceny taśm na wolnym rynku nie wiem czy nie przykleje ich sam do ościeży po montażu. Okna postawie na xps-ie króry został mi z płyty zamiast ciepłego parapetu.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

A ile takie drzwi kosztują? Ja kupiłem u znajomego stolarza, który 80% robi na zachód. Drzwi 86mm, ciepłe, zamek listwowy, wzmacniane płaskownikiem metalowym 8x50, 3 uszczelki, zamek listowy. U chyba 0,86, ale nie pamiętam dokładnie. Serio są ciepłe. Do tego zamek listwowy i porządne wykonanie. Cena 3600zł brutto z montażem. Za dodatkowe 6 stów robi o grubości 100mm, ale to już jak do schronu.

----------


## [email protected]

> Też jestem na etapie wyboru drzwi i porównując drzwi wikendu a kmt to te drugie wychodzą lepiej cenowo a wzorniki mają bardzo zblizone i jest co wybierać. W KMT plus 75 passiv a kmt plus 75 jest taki problem że pierwsze oferują za dopłatą w szerokości 100 a w tych drugich już nie. Dopłata do drzwi passiv prawie 1000zł za dodatkową uszczelkę i U=0,92 zamiast 1,0 przy kmt plus 75 to chyba trochę przesada wg mnie.
> .....


Przeglądam ten katalog KMT i tam widzę takie różnice między KMT 75 a KMT 75 passive - trzy uszczelki to raz, zamek listwowy to dwa, na ramiaku po całym obwodzie wewnatrz drzwi jest dodatkowa przekładka termiczna, zamiast 3 bolców antywaweżniowych jest ich 6. Trochę drogo ten 1000 no ale jak ktoś chce zamek listwowy. Ja chyba do matki wezme zwykłe 75 bo rzeczywiście cena passive nie rekompensuje mi wyposażenia a współczynniki bardzo podobne.

*Przemek* bez urazy ale nie wierzę żeby stolarz robił drzwi drewniane o takim współczynniku, nawet Dziadek i Barański drzwi o takich współczynnikach w takiej cenie nie maja, sa sporo droższe.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

E tam, przesadzasz. Drzwi 86mm, na zewnątrz sklejka 12mm, a w środku wypełnienie 62mm. Taka grubość poliuretanu ma U=0,64, a ze sklejką jeszcze mniej. Trochę mostków dojdzie tu i tam i wychodzi U=0,86. Co w tym nadzwyczajnego?

To naprawdę są porządne drzwi. Do tego szczelne, co jest ponoć ważniejsze od samego U. I w ostatnim poście 3x o zamku listwowym wspomniałem, więc na pewno jest  :wink:  I cena wcale nie jest niska. 

Co do samego współczynnika U, to 2m2 drzwi o wsp. 0,6 jedne i 1,4 drugie mają różnicę w stratach na poziomie 115kWh w sezonie. Warte to maksymalnie 70zł rocznie grzejąc czystym prądem. Warto przepłacać za współczynnik, czy lepiej poszukać porządnych, szczelnych drzwi?

----------


## [email protected]

Czyli defacto robi drzwi dokładnie takie grube jak Wikęd, dokładnie o takim współczynniku i w dodatku drewniane - DrKubus za taką cene bierz drewno.

Bez urazy ale w warunkach stolarnianych ciężko uzyskać takie wspołczynniki przy drzwiach drewnianych, największe polskie firmy produkujące zewnetrzne drzwi drewniane muszą się natrudzić np. Barański który jest dlka mnie absolutnym liderem ma drzwi tzw 78, sklejka 9mm wypełnienie poliuretanowe 60mm, one maja współczynnik 0,85 ale aby to uzyskać musi byc dobra ościeżnica. Wystarczy zerknąć na przekrój



Jakościowo stolarnia tego nie przebije - to jest moje subiektywne zdanie.

A to są dane dotyczące drzwi dziadka, zobacz że drzwi o grubości 88mm też maja wypełnienie poliuretanem o U=0,6. A mimo to całe drzwi maja 1,0 chociaż to grube i szczelne drzwi.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Już pisałem o różnicy wynikającej z zastosowanie drzwi mega-ultra-passive i tanich za 1500zł - max 70zł rocznie. Po prostu nie warto przepłacać za współczynnik. Ja jestem zadowolony z ceny i jakości swoich, to polecam, ale każdy zrobi po swojemu.

----------


## [email protected]

i tu nasuwa się inne pytanie - o trwałość tych drzwi, nie mówie konkretnie o Twoich, ale czesto się spotyka drzwi niskiej jakości, sam sie tak dałem nabrac i mamie kilka lat temu zakupiłem drzwi zewnetrzne za 700zł, po dwóch latach klamki nie działaly, systemu uszczelek nie było, przewiew z kazdej strony, zima do połowy wysokościu sie szronily, nie mogłemk do nich nic dopasowac ani nowej klamki, ani uszczeklek bo byly jakies inne. Dlatego teraz wybierajac dla niej nowe nie dam się zwieść. Dla wielu osób głównym kryterium jest cena, a niska nie zawsze idzie z jakością. Bez podtekstów, po prostu takie jest moje zdanie.

----------


## sebcioc55

Ja o cenie drzwi sie nie wypowiadam bo dodatki mogą zabić. Przemek nie mam nic do Twojego stolarza i nie wiem jak zrobił Twoje drzwi, ale widziałem już prace kilku z mojej okolicy też drzwi niby super, na poczatku wyglądały ok, ale po latach tragedia, podobnie jak pisze Santosz, podzielam jego zdanie. Z resztą jak ten stolarz stwierdził ten współczynnik U, bo wieksze firmy po prostu robią badania. Z resztą ja moje drewniane CALa też polecam. Znowu o stalowych KMT już od dwóch ekip monterskich słyszałem że są be (przynajmniej dla nich) albo że jakość słaba albo że co chwile muszą regulować, a może po prostu ekipy lipne.

----------


## [email protected]

Cal jest fajny, jesli chodzi o opinie o KMT to takie same jak o innych - jedni pisza że jest ok tak jak ja, inni że jest be, jeszcze inne opinie od motażystów i też różne. Dokładnie tak samo jest z każdą firmą. Ale jeskli chodzi o drzwi to absolutny lider klasy premium to firma Parmax. Wpiszcie sobie w Googlke Parmax realizacje i zarzućcie grafike. Jejku jakie tam maja cuda. No ale najtańsze to sie bodajże od 9tys zaczynaja a najdroższe Glassy ponad 20tys. Ale jest na czym oko zawiesic, zwłaszcza podobają mi się szyldy klamkowe i zamkowe zlicowane z płaszczyzną skrzydła. Naprawdę cudeńka.

----------


## sebcioc55

No ładne te parmaxy  :smile:  ale faktycznie cena masakra. Co do produkcji drzwi to obejrzyjcie ten filmik od 1:45 jest konkretniej. Kiedyś oglądałem film własnie z produkcji drzwi CAL w tvn turbo w polak potrafi. Konkretnie tam działali. 
Sorry Doktorze za spam  :wink:  Ale może Ci się spodoba otwieranie drzwi palcem  :yes:

----------


## [email protected]

Uwielbiam pracę z drewnem, jak widać efekt pracy - zajebisty ten film, dzieki.

----------


## sebcioc55

no i znalazłem też ten z tvn turbo od 12 minuty -  tylko te je**** reklamy...

EDIT: po obejrzeniu takiego filmu można sobie wytłumaczyć cenę gotowych drzwi.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Co by tu wybrać: wakacje z rodziną w Loret de Mar, czy drzwi otwierane palcem? Hmmm...

Ale spoko. Nie mam patentu na wariactwo.

----------


## karolek75

Dorzuce pare slow od siebie w temacie okien i drzwi.

Montowalem i w ociepleniu i z uzyciem tasm+piana.  Podczas testu szczelnosci jedyna nieszczelnosc znaleziona w obrebie ram okiennych to naroznik w ktorym mialem niedokladnie przyklejona tasme.  Sama piana ktora tam byla jej nie zapewnila. Dokleilem kawalek i bingo.
Drzwi mam od Wikeda w wersji Premium+Termo i TermoPrestige. Ogolnie jestem zadowolony, ale drugi raz doplacil bym by miec TP nawet w "kotlowni" - to jest roznica klasy a nawet dwoch. Tak organoleptycznie.

----------


## Kac-Per

`Jak planujesz rozprowadzić wentylacje? Gdzie umieścisz rekuperator?

----------


## DrKubus

> `Jak planujesz rozprowadzić wentylacje? Gdzie umieścisz rekuperator?


Wentylacja w podwieszonym suficie - rekuperator na strychu.

----------


## Kac-Per

Przy stropie konbet przygotowałeś przejście czy będziesz przewiercał płyty?

----------


## DrKubus

> Przy stropie konbet przygotowałeś przejście czy będziesz przewiercał płyty?


Jedno przejście już wyciąłem szlifierką - 70 x 20 cm, została mi przewiertka pod kanalizę fi160.

----------


## aiki

A gdzie w środku dajesz 160 kanalizę?

----------


## DrKubus

> A gdzie w środku dajesz 160 kanalizę?


A widzisz - nigdzie, nie wiem dlaczego się zafiksowałem na 160, skoro tam jest 110  :big tongue:

----------


## Kac-Per

Jak ciąłeś płytę to nie trafiłeś na strunę?Jakie kanały wentylacji planujesz?

----------


## adam5891

Hej. Mam pytanie co do okien. Który salon MS z Poznania wybrałeś? Bo z tego co widziałem na stronie MS są 4. Ja mam wycenę z Chempo z Góreckiej ale jak prześledziłem wątek o oknach to nie znalazłem, żadnych opini o ekipach montujących z Poznania. Może ty masz jakieś informacje, bo z tego co piszą na forum o oknach to jakie okna to jedno ale jeszcze dochodzi do tego prawidłowy montaż, o który z tego co piszą na FM nie tak łatwo. Okna będę zamawiał pod koniec lutego jak będę w PL.

----------


## DrKubus

Jakoś zima nie nastraja do prac budowlanych, ale trzeba było się przemóc i zrobić podmurówkę pod okno HST.

Dzisiaj też odwiedziła mnie ekipa elektryków, którzy sprawnie zainstalowali instalację odgromową.





A wracając do pytań:



> Jak ciąłeś płytę to nie trafiłeś na strunę?Jakie kanały wentylacji planujesz?


W strunę nie trafiłem, bo wycięcia były w krawędzi płyty.
Jeszcze mam chwilę czasu na wybór, ale pewnie będą to PE-FLEX - albo coś zbliżonego.




> Hej. Mam pytanie co do okien. Który salon MS z Poznania wybrałeś? Bo z tego co widziałem na stronie MS są 4. Ja mam wycenę z Chempo z Góreckiej ale jak prześledziłem wątek o oknach to nie znalazłem, żadnych opini o ekipach montujących z Poznania. Może ty masz jakieś informacje, bo z tego co piszą na forum o oknach to jakie okna to jedno ale jeszcze dochodzi do tego prawidłowy montaż, o który z tego co piszą na FM nie tak łatwo. Okna będę zamawiał pod koniec lutego jak będę w PL.


Najbardziej pomocny okazał się przedstawiciel MS'ów z Przyborek - godny polecenia. Ma też swoją ekipę montażystów - o ich pracy będę mógł wypowiedzieć się za 2 tygodnie.

----------


## [email protected]

Widzę że Słupskie MS robią furorę w Wlkp :big lol:

----------


## adam5891

Hej. Mógłbyś mi podrzucić maila do tego salonu MS z Przyborek, bo na necie jest tylko telefon. Może być na priv. Z gory dzięki.

----------


## grend

podjąłes już ostateczną decyzję na temat montazu okien - żadnych tasm ? Jakos jeszcze to analizowałes...
Odgrom jakim fi drutem był robiony, jaka rurka na zejsciu ?

----------


## DrKubus

> podjąłes już ostateczną decyzję na temat montazu okien - żadnych tasm ? Jakos jeszcze to analizowałes...
> Odgrom jakim fi drutem był robiony, jaka rurka na zejsciu ?


Chyba znów powiadomienia na forum siadły, bo nie dostałem informacji, że coś się dzieje.

Co do okien, to nadal bije się z myślami.

Co do odgromówki to drut jest AL fi 8 mm, na ścianie schowany w rurkach PCV, bo całość będzie przykryta styropianem.

----------


## DrKubus

Mam zagwozdkę, może osoby które już to mają za sobą pomogą.

Mam jętki 6x22, na których będzie podwieszony sufit, a od góry na nich znajdzie się podłoga strychu. Potrzebuje wykonać częściowo podłogę strychu, ale ponieważ przestrzeń między jętkami będzie ocieplana, nie wiem jak się do tego zabrać. Mam kilka wątpliwości:
1. z czego zrobić podłogę (jak macie u siebie?) czy płyty OSB (ciężko je samemu tam wtargać i nie są tanie), czy deski (łatwiej wtargać i samu pozbijać), a może jeszcze coś innego.
2. jętki od ścian szczytowych odsunięte są ok. 60 cm, w jaki sposób układać podłogę, czy jakiś stelaż zrobić najpierw z łat (np. poprzecznie do jętek i do ściany szczytowej), czy do ściany mocować jakąś łatę (żeby przy samej ścianie podłoga miała podparcie).
3. czy teraz zrobić tylko ten fragment przy ścianach szczytowych który potrzebuje (muszę za tydzień wyciąć otwory i zamontować okna w ścianach szczytowych) i z resztą wstrzymać się do założenia podwieszonego sufitu i wypełnić to ociepleniem i dopiero podłogę?

Mam nadzieję, że czytelnie przedstawiłem swoje wątpliwości, wszelkie rady mile widziane.

----------


## karolek75

> Mam zagwozdkę, może osoby które już to mają za sobą pomogą.
> 
> Mam jętki 6x22, na których będzie podwieszony sufit, a od góry na nich znajdzie się podłoga strychu. Potrzebuje wykonać częściowo podłogę strychu, ale ponieważ przestrzeń między jętkami będzie ocieplana, nie wiem jak się do tego zabrać. Mam kilka wątpliwości:
> 1. z czego zrobić podłogę (jak macie u siebie?) czy płyty OSB (ciężko je samemu tam wtargać i nie są tanie), czy deski (łatwiej wtargać i samu pozbijać), a może jeszcze coś innego.


Mam OSB 0.5m szerokosci 2.5m dlugosci P/W. Podloga rowniotka.



> 2. jętki od ścian szczytowych odsunięte są ok. 60 cm, w jaki sposób układać podłogę, czy jakiś stelaż zrobić najpierw z łat (np. poprzecznie do jętek i do ściany szczytowej), czy do ściany mocować jakąś łatę (żeby przy samej ścianie podłoga miała podparcie).


mam podparte jetka, na twoim miejscu dalbym łate.



> 3. czy teraz zrobić tylko ten fragment przy ścianach szczytowych który potrzebuje (muszę za tydzień wyciąć otwory i zamontować okna w ścianach szczytowych) i z resztą wstrzymać się do założenia podwieszonego sufitu i wypełnić to ociepleniem i dopiero podłogę?


daj łate, rzuc deski tymczasowo, i masz sprawe otwarta. Bo wiele zalezy jaka termoizolacja. Ja musialem miec sufit bo dawalem celuloze.

----------


## DrKubus

Dzięki za odpowiedź, to dopytam:




> Mam OSB 0.5m szerokosci 2.5m dlugosci P/W. Podloga rowniotka.


A jakiej grubości masz tą płytę i czy bezpośrednio na jętkach, czy na jakimś szkielecie? Kładłeś coś jeszcze na tą płytę, czy to taki stryszek/magazynek?




> mam podparte jetka, na twoim miejscu dalbym łate.


Rozumiem, że piszesz tu o ściance szczytowej (łatę na kołki do ściany)?




> daj łate, rzuc deski tymczasowo, i masz sprawe otwarta. Bo wiele zalezy jaka termoizolacja. Ja musialem miec sufit bo dawalem celuloze.


Masz jakieś zdjęcia, jak tam w suficie ukryłeś rurki od wentylacji, prądy? Nad płytą jest jeszcze jakaś folia?

----------


## karolek75

> A jakiej grubości masz tą płytę i czy bezpośrednio na jętkach, czy na jakimś szkielecie? Kładłeś coś jeszcze na tą płytę, czy to taki stryszek/magazynek?


25mm, stryszek magazynek  :smile: 
edit:
plyty bezposrednio na jetkach




> Rozumiem, że piszesz tu o ściance szczytowej (łatę na kołki do ściany)?


Tak, o tym. Kolki  wystarcza w zupelnosci .Dobierz tylko odpowiednie do BK.




> Masz jakieś zdjęcia, jak tam w suficie ukryłeś rurki od wentylacji, prądy? Nad płytą jest jeszcze jakaś folia?


Zdjecia pewnie gdzies mam.... Ale ja mam nietypowa realizacje, bo nie mam reku, lecz WMG by nydar. Wiec rury wentylacyjne to tylko przepusty na strych, ktory jest ogrzewany zuzytym powietrzem. Skosy mam ocieplone do kalenicy i na nich paroizolacja, wiec w stropie nad poddaszem zadnej folii nie dawalem. Szczelnosc uzyskiwalem "na calej" kubaturze. Prad w peszlach podczepionu do jetek, a celuloza wdmuchana bezposrednio na sufit.

----------


## DrKubus

> 25mm, stryszek magazynek 
> edit:
> plyty bezposrednio na jetkach
> 
> 
> Tak, o tym. Kolki  wystarcza w zupelnosci .Dobierz tylko odpowiednie do BK.
> 
> 
> 
> Zdjecia pewnie gdzies mam.... Ale ja mam nietypowa realizacje, bo nie mam reku, lecz WMG by nydar. Wiec rury wentylacyjne to tylko przepusty na strych, ktory jest ogrzewany zuzytym powietrzem. Skosy mam ocieplone do kalenicy i na nich paroizolacja, wiec w stropie nad poddaszem zadnej folii nie dawalem. Szczelnosc uzyskiwalem "na calej" kubaturze. Prad w peszlach podczepionu do jetek, a celuloza wdmuchana bezposrednio na sufit.


Dzięki za info, a ja przez ostatnie 3 dni do Bydgoszczy ganiałem autkiem... ale dopiero teraz zauważyłem Twoją lokalizację.

----------


## DrKubus

Żeby nie było że nic nie robię (chociaż póki co pogoda nie nastraja), ale lada dzień będę miał montowane okna, a przed montażem musiałem zrobić jeszcze 2 otwory okienne na stryszku (zdjęcie jeszcze z przed obróbek, cięte lisim ogonem):


Tu drugie okno już po zmroku:


Syn stwierdził, że teraz dom się uśmiecha... przez moment myślałem, że to gorączka (jest przeziębiony), ale po chwili wytłumaczył mi:

----------


## karolek75

I jak w koncu montujesz okna ?

----------


## grend

może troche późno...
Na podlogę można dać deski na pióro wpust. Maja takie w Śremie

----------


## DrKubus

> I jak w koncu montujesz okna ?


Okna zamontowane, szczegóły poniżej.




> może troche późno...
> Na podlogę można dać deski na pióro wpust. Maja takie w Śremie


Kupiłem 6 płyt 625x2400, pióro wpust, wyszły akurat dwie platformy, po jednej z każdej strony, na czas wycinania otworów i montażu okien idealne. Na razie nie przykręcałem, żeby łatwiej było sufit wypełniać.

----------


## DrKubus

No i stało się, Stan Surowy Zamknięty (no prawie, bo jeszcze bez odpowiednich drzwi wejściowych) został osiągnięty. Do domu można już wejść wyłącznie drzwiami technicznymi, otwieranymi prawdziwym kluczem  :wiggle: 

Tak prezentuje się teraz domek:











Tutaj najlepiej widać sposób montażu (okna wysunięte są na zewnątrz o 2 cm, zamocowane na ciepłych parapetach), w ten sposób przygotowane są do montażu rolet i dodatkowo po bokach będą dociśnięte 20 cm płytami grafitowego styropianu. Możecie też ocenić wybrany kolorek (sheffield oak):



A poniższe ilustracje z wnętrza:

Kuchnia (zaadoptowana przez ekipę montującą):


Widok na największe okno salonowe (2,4 x 3,0 m):


Próba ujęcia całego salonu (niestety nieudana przez brak odpowiedniego obiektywu):


I szybkie spojrzenie na ściany (okna) na poddaszu:



To tyle na dziś, jutro czeka mnie wycinanie pianki i zabezpieczenie jej przed zgubnym wpływem UV  :smile:

----------


## cob_ra

Kolor ładny stolarki. Nie myślałeś nad taśmami paroprzepuszczalnymi i paroszczelnymi a pomiędzy pianka?

----------


## aiki

Myślał myślał.
Gratuluję SSZ. To czas na instalację.

----------


## karolek75

Czyli bez tasm .Moim zdaniem to blad. Bez nich duzo "latwiej"  o problemy.

----------


## grend

... Tobie mają się podobac okna  przecież nie rbisz tego dla innych

Wogóle nie wiem czy zdajesz sobie sprawe że teraz zostaniesz wyklęty przez społeczność forumową. Twój montaż okien wręcz uwłacza nam wszystkim, jest za pospolity. Nie popisałeś się w tym zakresie. Obecnie standardem jest montaż MOWO aby okna nie powypadaly za 2 lata i dom nie uległ biodegradacji. Mam nadzieję że przy następnych decyzjach nie zrobisz kolejnego takiego lapsusu.  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:  :smile:  :smile: 

W sumie ile będziesz miał przestrzeni na ocieplenie miedzy kasetą rolet a ścianą ? Ile chcesz dac styro na ściany ?

----------


## DrKubus

Odpiszę w jednym poście, żeby nie nabijać niepotrzebnie licznika:
*cob_ra* - myślałem i to dużo, jak się cofniesz kilka stron wstecz, znajdziesz tam całą dyskusje, jest też nawet osobny wątek założony przeze mnie - http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...2&goto=newpost

*korelek75* - jeszcze nic straconego, jednym z podstawowych zarzutów montażu taśmy w tej chwili, był fakt że pod wpływem UV ulega ona biodegradacji. Okna są wysunięte o 2 cm, dzięki temu przed montażem styropianu, mogę jeszcze przykleić taśmy i nic nie stracę a więcej zyskam - przede wszystkim lepszy stan tej taśmy przed przykryciem jej styropianem.

*grend* - wiem, że Twój post jest przesiąknięty ironią, szczególnie pod adresem niektórych "mędrców" i super się to czyta. Co do moich rozwiązań, stosuje te do których ktoś jest w stanie przekonać mnie podając fakty, a nie "papkę marketingową" przyznam szczerze, że w stosunku do folii przekonał mnie wpis dotyczący szczelności (której nie zapewnia ani pianka ani styropian). 
Na początku prac rozważałem również MOWO, ale trzy rzeczy mnie od niego skutecznie odwiodły: 1. koszt - zwrot z inwestycji (zarówno system jak i montaż znacznie droższy), 2. parapet wewnętrzny który robi się prawie 30 cm (do lica ściany), 3. brak możliwości założenia rolet ukrytych w elewacji.

Nadproża cofnięte są o 1 cm, okno wysunięte o 2 cm, pod puszkę dam 3 cm styropianu albo pir'u. Na elewacji będzie 20 cm grafitu.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

No co ty grend? Jaki pospolity montaż? Przecież okna i dom są do góry nogami.

Wszystko ładnie doktorze, okna spoko i gratuluję SSZ. Widzę jednak dosyć poważny błąd, a mianowicie brak możliwości połączenia izolacji ścian szczytowych z izolacją poddasza. Powinieneś ściąć ściany szczytowe do wysokości na jaką będzie izolacja, a potem połączyć ją razem ze styropianem, bo tak jak jest, to jest zwyczajnie błędnie. Najlepiej byłoby najpierw ocieplić ściany, a potem od wewnątrz napsikać pianki PIR. Przemyśl to i najlepiej zrób, bo koszt praktycznie zerowy (najwyżej piła widiowa, albo szablasta i brzeszczoty), a efekt na lata.

----------


## grend

... dla mnie zastosowanie MOWO to jest jakies kretyństwo....

Puszki do rolet na pewno na wysokość okna 220 cm można zrobi na szerokość 16 cm (mam takie) - abyś nie miał problemu z wystajacą puszką... Wcześniej wszędzie gdzie się pytałem zawsze słyszałem 20 cm.

----------


## cob_ra

Widzę, że miałeś takie same rozterki jak ja w tamtym roku czytając i czytając i rozmawiając. U mnie to wygląda na tą chwilę tak, że od wew. są taśmy a od zew. ich nie ma. Tzn nakleje jak będę kleił styropian aby uv nie zniszczyło taśmy.

----------


## DrKubus

> No co ty grend? Jaki pospolity montaż? Przecież okna i dom są do góry nogami.
> 
> Wszystko ładnie doktorze, okna spoko i gratuluję SSZ. Widzę jednak dosyć poważny błąd, a mianowicie brak możliwości połączenia izolacji ścian szczytowych z izolacją poddasza. Powinieneś ściąć ściany szczytowe do wysokości na jaką będzie izolacja, a potem połączyć ją razem ze styropianem, bo tak jak jest, to jest zwyczajnie błędnie. Najlepiej byłoby najpierw ocieplić ściany, a potem od wewnątrz napsikać pianki PIR. Przemyśl to i najlepiej zrób, bo koszt praktycznie zerowy (najwyżej piła widiowa, albo szablasta i brzeszczoty), a efekt na lata.


Czytałem Twój wpis kilkukrotnie, ale zupełnie nie mam pojęcia o czym piszesz, możesz to rozrysować? Chyba, że nie uwzględniłeś, że ja mam ocieplenie nakrokwiowe z płyt PIR, które wystaje o 20 cm poza obrys ścian. Kładąc teraz styropian na ścianach dochodzę do PIRu i zamykam szczelnie "termos".

----------


## Kac-Per

Montaż moim zdaniem bardzo przemyślany. Przyklejenie taśm samemu można wykonać dokładniej niż firma, lub zastosować taśmę rozprężaną miedzy styropianem a oknem.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Aha. To spoko, nie zakodowałem tych płyt.

To w takim razie napisz ile Cię ten stan kosztował.

----------


## karolek75

Abolutnie nie uwazam ze MOWO to jedyne sluszne rozwiazanie. Ale mialem test szczelnosci i tam gdzie tasma byla niedokladnie przyklejona - tam wykryto nieszczlenosc. A pianki nie brakowalo.  Piszac ze "latwiej" o problemy opieram sie o doswiadczenia conajmniej dwojki znajomych - po prostu u wielu pozniejszych wykonawcow "brak szacunku" do pianki i latwo im idzie jej wydlubywanie  :sad:

----------


## aiki

Bo wykonawcy wydłubują a samorób uzupełnia  :smile:

----------


## rustin

Mam pytanie w sprawie okna tarasowego, masz tam podmurowane z BK ? Nie boisz się nasiąkliwości i co gorsza mostku cieplnego ? Nie lepiej dać styrodur ?
Co masz/ będziesz miał pod drzwiami zewnętrznymi ?

----------


## DrKubus

> Mam pytanie w sprawie okna tarasowego, masz tam podmurowane z BK ? Nie boisz się nasiąkliwości i co gorsza mostku cieplnego ? Nie lepiej dać styrodur ?
> Co masz/ będziesz miał pod drzwiami zewnętrznymi ?


Nie bardzo rozumiem co masz na myśli pisząc o nasiąkliwości i mostu, przecież to taka sama ściana jak każda inna wokół domu na tej wysokości, również będzie ocieplona styropianem. To samo dotyczy drzwi zewnętrznych, też jest tam BK i dojdzie ocieplenie.

Edit:
oczywiscie pierwsza warstwa bloczków oddzielona jest od płyty pasem 1mm folii.

----------


## rustin

A jak dojdziesz kostką np z tarasu do drzwi ? położysz kostkę na tym styropianie ?

----------


## DrKubus

> A jak dojdziesz kostką np z tarasu do drzwi ? położysz kostkę na tym styropianie ?


Taras będzie z kompozytów, więc stelażem dojdę do styropianu, jak nie będzie się układało to położę XPS'a, tak czy inaczej ten fragment trzeba ocieplić, nie wyobrażam sobie postawienia 700 kg okna na 15 cm XPS'a  :smile:

----------


## Kac-Per

Okno w salonie przesuwne? Ile kosztuje takie cuś?

----------


## DrKubus

> Okno w salonie przesuwne? Ile kosztuje takie cuś?


Okno w salonie - podnoszono-przesuwne wg różnych określeń HS lub HST, cena (przy tym rozmiarze 2,4x3,0m) powyżej 10k, ale mnie udało się kupić w promocji -30%.

K.

----------


## Kac-Per

:WTF:  sporo.

----------


## mother_nature

Dom pięknie się prezentuje! Ciekawy kolor stolarki, widzę że dębem można nazwać każdą barwę  :Lol: 
Bardzo dużo pracy włożyłeś, a ile jeszcze jest do zrobienia... Ja jeszcze z ziemi nie wyszłam, chciałabym być na tym etapie co Ty  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## dez

A czym się kierowałeś przy wyborze podnoszono przesuwnych? Z tego co się orientowałem uchylno przesuwne drzwi tarasowe wypadają sporo taniej, a praktycznie są identyczne.

----------


## DrKubus

> A czym się kierowałeś przy wyborze podnoszono przesuwnych? Z tego co się orientowałem uchylno przesuwne drzwi tarasowe wypadają sporo taniej, a praktycznie są identyczne.


Myślałem podobnie, do czasu kiedy nie przyszło do wyboru, cechy które nas przekonały do rezygnacji z PSK (uchylno przesuwnych) to:
1. mają zawsze próg, co utrudnia przemieszczanie i mam wrażenie jakbym wychodził przez okno.
2. jest na nich ohydna plastikowa maskownica (przykrywająca mechanizm)
3. znacznie ciężej się je otwierało

coś jeszcze przekonało nas do HST, w tej chwili już nie pamiętam.

Argumentem była też promocja cenowa, w sumie wyszło że HST było droższe od PSK o niecałe 25%.

----------


## inż.maliniak

> A czym się kierowałeś przy wyborze podnoszono przesuwnych? Z tego co się orientowałem uchylno przesuwne drzwi tarasowe wypadają sporo taniej, a praktycznie są identyczne.


...u siebie mam duże HST i mniejsze w łazience PSK, przy wymiarach mojego HST 590x250 PSK odpada  :smile:  a użytkowo to powiem szczerze że HST super ale z PSK w łazience zrezygnowałbym na rzecz klasycznie otwieranego

----------


## dez

Przy niedużej różnicy cenowej pewnie też bym brał HST, pytanie tylko czy w regularnej cenie zdecydowałbyś się mimo wszystko na HST? Rozmyślałem kiedyś nad różnicami i sensem tak dużej dopłaty, i wychodzi że jednak przy podejmowaniu decyzji będę musiał empirycznie obadać jedno i drugie okno zanim podejmę decyzję. U mnie szerokość będzie niecałe 3m więc  nie musi być tylko i wyłącznie HST. 

Maliniak Ty to nie masz okna tylko przeszkloną ścianę, niektórzy nie mają 6 metrowego salonu  :smile:

----------


## DrKubus

Okna już prawie wykończone, zamówiłem 3 palety Ytong'a 12, będę musiał postawić jeszcze kilka ścianek działowych na parterze i powoli zaczynam planować kolejne prace. I tutaj gorąca prośba do tych co mają już temat za sobą, o odpowiedź na poniższe pytania:

1. jakie prace wykonać przed tynkami - w chwili obecnej planuje montaż peszli od stropu (przestrzeni nad podwieszanym sufitem) do włączników, gniazdek?
2. czy kanalizę i wodę rozprowadzać do kuchni i łazienki już teraz, czy po tynkach?
3. kiedy montować stelaż do wc, teraz czy dopiero po wylewce (poziom 0, będę miał ok 21 cm, nad płytą, stelaże z tego co widziałem mają regulację 0-20cm)?
4. czy wodę prowadzić w bruzdach w ścianach, czy w podłodze (styropianie, na którym pójdzie podłogówka i wylewka)?
5. nie mam jeszcze kotłowni, jak "zaplanować" start rurek, które pójdą do kuchni i łazienki, żeby monterzy kotłowni mnie nie ubili?

----------


## hektor80

> Okna już prawie wykończone, zamówiłem 3 palety Ytong'a 12, będę musiał postawić jeszcze kilka ścianek działowych na parterze i powoli zaczynam planować kolejne prace. I tutaj gorąca prośba do tych co mają już temat za sobą, o odpowiedź na poniższe pytania:
> 
> 1. jakie prace wykonać przed tynkami - w chwili obecnej planuje montaż peszli od stropu (przestrzeni nad podwieszanym sufitem) do włączników, gniazdek?
> 2. czy kanalizę i wodę rozprowadzać do kuchni i łazienki już teraz, czy po tynkach?
> 3. kiedy montować stelaż do wc, teraz czy dopiero po wylewce (poziom 0, będę miał ok 21 cm, nad płytą, stelaże z tego co widziałem mają regulację 0-20cm)?
> 4. czy wodę prowadzić w bruzdach w ścianach, czy w podłodze (styropianie, na którym pójdzie podłogówka i wylewka)?
> 5. nie mam jeszcze kotłowni, jak "zaplanować" start rurek, które pójdą do kuchni i łazienki, żeby monterzy kotłowni mnie nie ubili?


Co do steluzu wc. Ja mam Geberita i poziom podlogi 22cm. Nie bylo problemu...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ścianki działowe z Ytonga, czy Solbetu 12cm to kiepski pomysł. Mam i wiem, ale już za późno - lepsze byłyby z silikatów.

Ad.1 Zrób całą instalację elektryczną, antenową, LAN, głośnikową, alarmową i porozciągaj WSZYSTKIE kable, zamontuj rozdzielnię elektryczną i multimedialną i zostaw peszle, albo aroty do doprowadzenia kablówki, anteny, internetu kablowego, paneli PV itp. Jak masz mieć sufity podwieszane, to zrób puszkę i w tej puszcze później podłączysz oświetlenie sufitu.
Ad.2 Po tynkach. Trzeba wprawdzie naprawić tynk, ale tego nie ma dużo, a głównie w łazience i WC, gdzie i tak idą płytki.
Ad.3 Po tynkach i wodzie, a przed wylewką.
Ad.4 W bruzdach w ścianach tylko podejścia, a reszta w podłodze. Jeśli planujesz cyrkulację to opatul rury z ciepłą wodą jak najgrubszą warstwą styropianu, szczególnie od spodu.
Ad.5 Najlepiej od razu skontaktuj się z monterami, to może pomogą Ci z instalacją wodną i kanalizacją. Ja tak zrobiłem i nie żałuję, a montaż kotłowni będzie mi robić majster po zamontowaniu płytek.

----------


## DrKubus

> Ścianki działowe z Ytonga, czy Solbetu 12cm to kiepski pomysł. Mam i wiem, ale już za późno - lepsze byłyby z silikatów.
> 
> Ad.1 Zrób całą instalację elektryczną, antenową, LAN, głośnikową, alarmową i porozciągaj WSZYSTKIE kable, zamontuj rozdzielnię elektryczną i multimedialną i zostaw peszle, albo aroty do doprowadzenia kablówki, anteny, internetu kablowego, paneli PV itp. Jak masz mieć sufity podwieszane, to zrób puszkę i w tej puszcze później podłączysz oświetlenie sufitu.
> Ad.2 Po tynkach. Trzeba wprawdzie naprawić tynk, ale tego nie ma dużo, a głównie w łazience i WC, gdzie i tak idą płytki.
> Ad.3 Po tynkach i wodzie, a przed wylewką.
> Ad.4 W bruzdach w ścianach tylko podejścia, a reszta w podłodze. Jeśli planujesz cyrkulację to opatul rury z ciepłą wodą jak najgrubszą warstwą styropianu, szczególnie od spodu.
> Ad.5 Najlepiej od razu skontaktuj się z monterami, to może pomogą Ci z instalacją wodną i kanalizacją. Ja tak zrobiłem i nie żałuję, a montaż kotłowni będzie mi robić majster po zamontowaniu płytek.


Dlaczego twierdzisz, że bloczek komórkowy jest kiepski? Te ścianki to tylko pomieszczenie gospodarcze i garderoba, dźwięków przenosić nie będą.

Co do rozdzielni elektrycznej, będzie ona na ścianie zewnętrznej, czy zastosowanie podtynkowej nie osłabi ściany (w sumie trzeba by ją "wkuć" na połowę grubości ściany)?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

No właśnie przez te dźwięki i jak taką ścianę uderzysz, to drga, co słychać. Słabe po prostu, ale ludzie tak mają i nawet ja tak mam. Ale nie polecam.

Rozdzielnię elektryczną wkułem w ścianę, a ja mam taką 5x20, czyli wielką. Powiedzmy, że lokalnie nacisk na pustaki wzrósł dwukrotnie (choć to nieprawda), co odpowiada dobudowaniu kolejnego piętra, albo stropu. Nic złego się nie stanie.

----------


## DrKubus

> No właśnie przez te dźwięki i jak taką ścianę uderzysz, to drga, co słychać. Słabe po prostu, ale ludzie tak mają i nawet ja tak mam. Ale nie polecam.
> 
> Rozdzielnię elektryczną wkułem w ścianę, a ja mam taką 5x20, czyli wielką. Powiedzmy, że lokalnie nacisk na pustaki wzrósł dwukrotnie (choć to nieprawda), co odpowiada dobudowaniu kolejnego piętra, albo stropu. Nic złego się nie stanie.


Też planuję rozdzielnię dość dużą, myślę że 6x24, więc jeśli się zdecyduje na podtynkową, będzie co kuć. Dlatego to tej pory rozważałem natynkową, tylko właśnie mam dylemat, jak to wszystko pogodzić, żeby zrobić kable, ale rozdzielić je dopiero po tynkach.

Przemek, mógłbyś wkleić zdjęcie swojej (bo w Twoim dzienniku nie znalazłem).

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Proszę:







Jeszcze nie skończona. Przekaźniki od światła (drugi i trzeci rząd od góry) będą w całości do wymiany, bo kupiłem tani szmelc i się palą cewki. Przy okazji te kable trochę lepiej pod nimi zorganizuję, bo teraz to źle wygląda. A w tym wolnym miejscu będzie most ~230V na +5V, który odczyta stan przekaźników i je wysteruje.

----------


## aiki

Dziura w ścianie na jakieś 9cm bo jeszcze tynk czy płyta. I nic nie powinno się stać

----------


## DrKubus

No ok, to teraz jeszcze 2 pytania:
1. czy są jakieś odległości które należy zachować, pomiędzy TR a pompą ciepła, albo zbiornikiem
2. czy ma znaczenie gdzie będzie załącznik, ochronnik przeciwprzepięciowy

Planuje większość przewodów puścić pod sufitem, a kabel wprowadzić od dołu i zastanawiam się, jak rozplanować TR.

PS. Ma ktoś na zbyciu erbetkę budowlaną?

----------


## grend

Możesz to jakoś bardziej .... Planuje większość przewodów puścić pod sufitem, a kabel wprowadzić od dołu
TR ??

----------


## aiki

Jak chcesz taką ilość kabli od góry to musisz je zagłębić pewnie albo w jakiś korytkach lub kanałach.

----------


## DrKubus

> Możesz to jakoś bardziej .... Planuje większość przewodów puścić pod sufitem, a kabel wprowadzić od dołu
> TR ??


Przewody to te które idą po chacie...
Kabel - przewód ziemny którym wprowadzam prąd ze skrzynki do chaty
TR - tablica rodzielcza

grend - masz fotkę swojej tablicy, to wrzucaj, popatrzę sobie i może jakieś wnioski wyciągnę  :smile:

----------


## DrKubus

> Jak chcesz taką ilość kabli od góry to musisz je zagłębić pewnie albo w jakiś korytkach lub kanałach.


przewodów 3x2,5 będzie niewiele - może z 7 - tylko do gniazdek, 3x1,5 będzie może kilka - głównie oświetlenie na zewnątrz, reszta to cienkie przewody 12V - całość oświetlenia na LEDach.

----------


## grend

... niestety musze dopiero zrobic fotę. Ja mam wersje prostą, bardzo prosta - bezpieczniki i różnicówki. Nie mam żadnych wyłaczników bistabilnych bo wszystkie schodowe, krzyzowe mam połaczone w puszkach i na wyłacznikach.

Kable przy suficie to moga rodzic problemy przy przejściach nad oknami, bo tam się wierci.... Po drugie będziesz miał pełno kucia przy krzyżówkach kabli - wyłacznik - lampa...

----------


## DrKubus

> ... niestety musze dopiero zrobic fotę. Ja mam wersje prostą, bardzo prosta - bezpieczniki i różnicówki. Nie mam żadnych wyłaczników bistabilnych bo wszystkie schodowe, krzyzowe mam połaczone w puszkach i na wyłacznikach.
> 
> Kable przy suficie to moga rodzic problemy przy przejściach nad oknami, bo tam się wierci.... Po drugie będziesz miał pełno kucia przy krzyżówkach kabli - wyłacznik - lampa...


Montuje system Ampio tam 16 punktów świetlnych idzie jednym kablem, a włączniki - gwiazda do skrzynki po kabelku 2 lub 4x0,5, te bardziej skomplikowane (szklane z obsługa 4, 9, 15 przycisków) magistrala 4x0,5

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> No ok, to teraz jeszcze 2 pytania:
> 1. czy są jakieś odległości które należy zachować, pomiędzy TR a pompą ciepła, albo zbiornikiem
> 2. czy ma znaczenie gdzie będzie załącznik, ochronnik przeciwprzepięciowy
> 
> Planuje większość przewodów puścić pod sufitem, a kabel wprowadzić od dołu i zastanawiam się, jak rozplanować TR.
> 
> PS. Ma ktoś na zbyciu erbetkę budowlaną?


Ad.1 To dobre pytanie
Ad.2 Ja mam kabel wprowadzony od dołu z prawej strony, wszystko co od świateł górą, a wszystko co od gniazdek dołem. Ogólnie dobrą zasadą jest, że pierwsze od lewej na górze to rozłącznik główny (4P, 63A lub 100A), potem przepięciówka i ewentualnie kontrola obecności faz, a poniżej poszczególne różnicówki jako pierwsze od lewej w każdym poziomie i dalej już wyłączniki nadprądowe poszczególnych obwodów wiszące na danej różnicówce.

Jak się przypatrzysz, to zobaczysz u mnie od lewej na górze właśnie rozłącznik 4P 100A, przepięciówkę, a potem różnicówkę 2P 1F i wyłącznik C16 1F dla obwodu gniazd zewnętrznych, potem dwa wyłączniki B10 dla dwóch faz zasilających światło (bez różnicówki) i rozłącznik 4P 100A dla garażu.
Potem idą dwa rzędy przekaźników bistabilnych.
W przedostatnim rzędzie są trzy zestawy obwodów gniazd pokojowych na niezależnych różnicówkach, oraz obwód bojlera (różnicówka, nadprądowy B16, licznik energii, programator czasowy).
Ostatni rząd to różnicówka trójfazowa i wyłącznik nadprądowy 3F 3x16A dla kuchenki indukcyjnej, dalej wyłącznik 3F 3x16A dla kabli podłogowych (bez różnicówki), oraz licznik 3F zużycia przez nie energii. Ostatnie to złączka 4x10mm2 kabla doprowadzającego prąd z zewnątrz.

Można taką tablicę odbić lustrzanie, albo odwócić do góry nogami, albo jedno i drugie, co powinno wystarczyć w każdym przypadku.

Miałem przez chwilę RB-tkę do sprzedania, ale chyba mi się przyda tymczasowo w garażu, wiec nie.

----------


## DrKubus

Ponieważ po wstawieniu okien, okazało się że mój przedłużacz (który zwykle wprowadzałem przez okno) jest z krótki, zdecydowałem się na zastosowanie innego rozwiązania umożliwiającego mi dostęp do prądu. Zakupiłem: 40 m przewodu OW 5x2,5 H05RR-F 300/500V, skrzynkę R-BOX i dwa wyłączniki nadprądowe (1- i 3-fazowe), zaciskarkę do tulejek i wziąłem się za montaż:

Wiem, że można było zrobić to ładniej, ale to moja pierwsza rozdzielnica od lat:


Po złożeniu mam dostęp do 4 gniazd (2x 230V i dwóch trójfazowych 16A i 32A):


A tutaj widoczna linia napowietrzna:

----------


## grend

i rozdzielnie - bardzo prosta

 

dolna ma byc do sterowania ogrzewaniem (kable grzewcze)

----------


## DrKubus

> i rozdzielnie - bardzo prosta
> 
>  
> 
> dolna ma byc do sterowania ogrzewaniem (kable grzewcze)


A w tym gniazdu obok to ile Ci przewodów wychodzi?

----------


## grend

> A w tym gniazdu obok to ile Ci przewodów wychodzi?


z 4 szt ?? , w innym wchodzi 6szt przy głębokich puszkach to nie ma z tym problemu - złacza lutuję

----------


## DrKubus

> z 4 szt ?? , w innym wchodzi 6szt przy głębokich puszkach to nie ma z tym problemu - złacza lutuję


Nie chciałbym Cię pouczać, ale miałem kiedyś zajęcia na których wykładowca-praktyk pokazywał nam różnicę pomiędzy różnymi rodzajami połączeń - powiem tylko tyle, że jedyne które przeszły wszystkie testy to albo druty w kostkach (jeszcze nie było WAGO) albo linki zaciskane w tulejach.

Jeśli dobrze pamiętam połączenia skręcane i lutowane były lepsze, tylko od tych skręconych  :big tongue:

----------


## aiki

> ... Zakupiłem: 40 m przewodu *OW 3x1,5* H05RR-F 300/500V...



Na pewno 3 x 1,5 a nie 5 albo 4?

----------


## grend

> Nie chciałbym Cię pouczać, ale miałem kiedyś zajęcia na których wykładowca-praktyk pokazywał nam różnicę pomiędzy różnymi rodzajami połączeń - powiem tylko tyle, że jedyne które przeszły wszystkie testy to albo druty w kostkach (jeszcze nie było WAGO) albo linki zaciskane w tulejach.
> 
> Jeśli dobrze pamiętam połączenia skręcane i lutowane były lepsze, tylko od tych skręconych


To ten wykładowca nie ma o niczym pojecia ....  - nie ma lepszego połaczenia które jest skrecone i zlutowane i szczelnie zalepione taśmą aby miedź nie oksydowała. Ja na takie połaczenia daję dozywotnią gwarancję...

----------


## rustin

Mi tak zrobił mój elektryk, czy dobrze , przekonam się po latach.

----------


## DrKubus

> To ten wykładowca nie ma o niczym pojecia ....  - nie ma lepszego połaczenia które jest skrecone i zlutowane i szczelnie zalepione taśmą aby miedź nie oksydowała. Ja na takie połaczenia daję dozywotnią gwarancję...


Może były inne cyny, ale na własne oczy widziałem, jak przy przeciążeniu instalacji lut się topił. Z tego co mgliście pamiętam dochodziło jeszcze przegrzanie przewodów i izolacji (podczas lutowania). Przejrzałem przed chwilą forum ISE i były tam jeszcze wzmianki o pozostałościach kwasu, który również ma negatywny wpływ na przewody.

Dla mnie bardziej znaczącym argumentem w zastosowaniu elementów łączących mechanicznie jest fakt, iż w razie problemów łatwiej jest rozłączyć kostki i sprawdzić gdzie występuje problem, niż gdybym miał "węża" z kilkoma puszkami w których mam lutowane przewody i tam szukać uszkodzeń.

----------


## DrKubus

> Na pewno 3 x 1,5 a nie 5 albo 4?


Dzięki, już poprawiłem, przewód jest oczywiście 5x2,5mm2

----------


## grend

> Może były inne cyny, ale na własne oczy widziałem, jak przy przeciążeniu instalacji lut się topił. Z tego co mgliście pamiętam dochodziło jeszcze przegrzanie przewodów i izolacji (podczas lutowania). Przejrzałem przed chwilą forum ISE i były tam jeszcze wzmianki o pozostałościach kwasu, który również ma negatywny wpływ na przewody.
> 
> Dla mnie bardziej znaczącym argumentem w zastosowaniu elementów łączących mechanicznie jest fakt, iż w razie problemów łatwiej jest rozłączyć kostki i sprawdzić gdzie występuje problem, niż gdybym miał "węża" z kilkoma puszkami w których mam lutowane przewody i tam szukać uszkodzeń.


... a ten PRAKTYK co jeszcze robił z takim połaczeniem - zrzucał z 10 pietra ? gotował w mikrofali ? czy moze jeszcze kładł pod nadjeżdżający tramwaj ?. Jeżeli przewód był pod takim obciążeniem że topiła się cyna (powyżej 200stopni) to masz cała instalację do wymiany bo napewno nie wytrzymała by izolacja,  jeżeli pojawiał się jakiś kwas - to nie ma żadnej elektroniki... , jeżeli spalasz izolację to nie potrafisz tego robić.... - niesamowite co ludzie nie wymyślą. 

Miarodajny test jest zostawienie złacza na 30 lat i obciążanie instalacji jakby to było w warunkach domowych - ale myśle że ten PRAKTYK tego nie pokazał. Złacze musi być trwałe, "ścisle" aby nie było możliwości "iskrzenia"  i nie moze być warunków aby miedź oksydowała - dostep tlenu. Takie instalacje są wieczne i sie z nimi nic nie stanie nie musis tego rozłaczac mierzyć srawdać - bo przy takim złaczu mozes równie dobrze stwierdzić ze kabel gdzieś pod tynkiem moze ulec "biodegradacji". Jedyne taka instalacja jest podatna na uszkodzenia mechaniczne..

----------


## Tomasz P.

Witam się w Twoim dzienniku.
Późno go odkryłem, jednak się cieszę że tu trafiłem.
Po jego lekturze sporo się nauczyłem i zapewne wiele nauczę w przyszłości.
Zyskałeś stałego czytelnika i możliwe że dyskutanta.
Życzę powodzenia w dalszej budowie.

Pozdrawiam
Tomasz

----------


## DrKubus

Dziennik już gdzieś zanika, więc czas go odświeżyć, póki co "idą" ścianki wewnętrzne, niestety kontuzja mięśni pleców, mocno spowalnia prace  :sad: 

W tej chwili widać już zarys pomieszczeń parteru:

- ścianka oddzielająca gabinet od łazienki:


- pomieszczenie gospodarcze i garderoba:


- garderoba i wiatrołap:

----------


## DrKubus

Wolno to trwało, ale w ostatni weekend udało mi się zakończyć murowanie ścian:







Teraz kilka dni planowania (i oddechu) i biorę się za elektrykę. Tynki zamówione na koniec maja.

Po raz kolejny mam dylematy (może szanowne grono odwiedzających coś podpowie):

1. Mam równe ściany dlatego chciałbym położyć max. 1 cm tynku, a ponieważ nie chciałbym na czas tynkowania kłaść jeszcze przewodów, wymyśliłem sobie że na razie położę tylko peszle (w bruzdach) a przewody będę wciągał później. Czy to dobry pomysł?
2. Jeśli już peszle, to wciągać w nie YDYp, czy może pojedyncze DY?
3. Czy zdecydować się na tynki z półproduktów (cement, wapno), czy może jednak przekonać wykonawce, żeby zrobił mi z gotowych (z worka).
4. Nadal się motam, czy zrobić jedną dużą rozdzielnice na dole, czy piętro zrobić osobno.

Pozdrawiam czytających (mam nadzieję, że jeszcze ktoś tu zagląda).

----------


## grend

Peszle w bruzdach i później wciąganie to niewykonalne. Wogóle jak np chcesz ciagnąc np 15 metrów kabla skretki przez iles tam peszli. Po co chcesz miec peszle ? -myślisz ze za 5 lat sobie coś przypomnisz i przeciagniesz kabel z parteru na pietro i 10 metrów dalej ? Skąd wogole pomysł z tym peszlem  byłeś w Dani ? Reasumujac krótko - NIE KOMBINUJ 
Jak chcesz mięć tynki cw to zdecydowanie robione na budowie z "moczonym" wapnem i najlepiej cementem CEM I . Z wora to odpad,  chemia i popioły z elektrowni które później cyt "muszą mieć  pajaczki" 
Jedna rozdzielnia - jak zrobisz dobrze instalacje to nie będziesz do niej zagladał przez 50lat - chyba że jest przyczyna ekonomiczna

----------


## DrKubus

> Po co chcesz miec peszle ?


Peszle chce mieć tylko, od sufitu (będzie podwieszany) do włączników - na sufitem dam w wiązkach kable (sygnałowe, magistrala do Ynteligencji, alarmy itp).
Od gniazdek do podłogi - jak pójdą tynkarze, w podłodze położę sobie twarde peszle z przewodami - czyli do wciągania będzie max 1,5 m przewodu.

Dlaczego chce peszle - bo jak będę kładł instalacje to w każdej chwili z sufitu mogę coś "spuścić". Poza tym chce cienki tynk, a widziałem już takie na których po 3-4 latach było widać prowadzone przewody.

----------


## aiki

Jak już zrobisz bruzdy to kładź kable i zatynkuj.
W takim wypadku widać ich nie będzie bo przyjdzie grubiej tynku.
A jak już to lepiej rurki instalacyjne takie sztywne. Lepiej sie przetyka kabelki przez nie.
No i chyba należy całą wiązkę jednocześnie przepychać bo potem to już się klinuje - ale to pewnie dla Ciebie oczywistość.
A jakby co to mam bruzdownicę na zbyciu  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

> 1. Mam równe ściany dlatego chciałbym położyć max. 1 cm tynku, a ponieważ nie chciałbym na czas tynkowania kłaść jeszcze przewodów, wymyśliłem sobie że na razie położę tylko peszle (w bruzdach) a przewody będę wciągał później. Czy to dobry pomysł?
> 2. Jeśli już peszle, to wciągać w nie YDYp, czy może pojedyncze DY?
> 3. Czy zdecydować się na tynki z półproduktów (cement, wapno), czy może jednak przekonać wykonawce, żeby zrobił mi z gotowych (z worka).
> 4. Nadal się motam, czy zrobić jedną dużą rozdzielnice na dole, czy piętro zrobić osobno.



1. Zły - jak już Ci się uda przeciagnąć przewody przez 1-2 peszle to potem tylko sie bedziesz wkur*** że zostało jeszcze tyle.
2. Jeśli już peszle - to nie zapomnij o drucie w nich do przeciągania, bez niego po prostu tego nie zrobisz.
3. Zrób z wora, ile zaoszczędzisz na robionych? Zrób diamanta albo zetę i będziesz bardzo zadowolony, uwierz mi.
4. To zależy czy bedziesz sterował i jak. Jeżeli mało i rozproszenie, to pewnie prościej i taniej będzie zrobić dwie rozdzielnie.

Moja rada to przesuń tynkarzy o miesiąc, albo znajdz takich co robią na gotowym gipsowym utwardzonym. Spokojnie połóż sobie wszystkie kable w bruzdach. Kup bruzdownice od Aikiego, idzie szybko, potem kabel w rów na us albo klej z pistoletu. Założę się że wszystkie bruzdy w BK zrobisz w max 2 dni i to zastanawiając się przed każdą po 10 min.

----------


## grend

> Peszle chce mieć tylko, od sufitu (będzie podwieszany) do włączników - na sufitem dam w wiązkach kable (sygnałowe, magistrala do Ynteligencji, alarmy itp).
> Od gniazdek do podłogi - jak pójdą tynkarze, w podłodze położę sobie twarde peszle z przewodami - czyli do wciągania będzie max 1,5 m przewodu.
> 
> Dlaczego chce peszle - bo jak będę kładł instalacje to w każdej chwili z sufitu mogę coś "spuścić". Poza tym chce cienki tynk, a widziałem już takie na których po 3-4 latach było widać prowadzone przewody.


z tymi widocznymi kablami to był jakoby kiedyś jakis "defekt" izolacji w jakies partii i stał sie historią przekazywaną dla potomnych. Coś takiego obecnie nie istnieje - nie widziałem NIGDY takiego efektu
To będziesz sufit rozbierać ? Czy moze wejdziesz na strych i ściągniesz cała izolację ? Za duzo kombinujesz - zrób normalnie instalację dołóz gdzieś tam skretka w razie czego i... zapomnij

----------


## bob_budownik

> Wolno to trwało, ale w ostatni weekend udało mi się zakończyć murowanie ścian:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Teraz kilka dni planowania (i oddechu) i biorę się za elektrykę. Tynki zamówione na koniec maja.
> ...


wg mnie a jestem kilka etapów dalej

wiem, że dobrze chcesz ale przekombinujesz i narobisz sobie roboty.
1. zły pomysł. bruzdownica i mocno przemyślana instalacja, żeby potem do tego nie wracać
2. patrz wyżej
3. gotowy z worka utardzany, polecam knauf diamant
4. podziel obwody na jaknajwiekszą ich ilość, tak by mieć bezpiecznik na każdy obwód i jak możesz to rozdzielnicę na górę i dół. Tylko tak, w razie jakiejkolwiek awarii  jakiegoś urządzenia będziesz miał większy komfort usunięcia usterki i oszczędzi Ci pracy i czasu.

----------


## tomekgawronn

Witaj Doktorze,
moim zdaniem Twój pomysł jest dobry, z tym że użyj rurek instalacyjnych do przewodów "cienkich"  (skrętki, anteny itp.) do przewodów YDYp 3x1,5 i YDYp 3x2,5  użyj korytek (ewentualnie zamiast YDYp możesz zastosować okrągłe (YDY)).
Ja dodatkowo daję rurkę w poziomie w kuchni między gniazdkami nad blatem, łatwo potem dołożyć dodatkowe gniazdko.

----------


## Xesxpox

tomekgawronn i każdy kto popiera pomysł robienia elektryki po tynkach w peszlach schowanych w ścianie  to nie ma pojęcia o czym mówi. Kup sobie peszel w włóż w niego 2 przewody 3x2,5 i ze dwa 3x1,5 do tego skrętka i ze dwa alarmowe to zobaczysz jak to łatwo idzie no i oczywiście zrób jeszcze jakiegoś zawijasa coś ala kolano. Rury instalacyjne czyli sztywne i gładkie też są do niczego bo jeszcze jak cięgniesz w takiej fi 28 kilka przewodów skręconych taśmą na końcu to tyle o ile ale jak później dokładasz następny, następny i one w tej rurce się poplączą to jest mekeka, korytek nie używałem wiec się nie wypowiem...ja dopiero skończyłem elektrykę-rozkładanie kabli i w ścianach bruzdowałem(w  silce) a po stropie ciągnąłem w rurka instalacyjnych.
Pod rurki i tak musisz porobić otwory jak już je zrobisz to przemyśl instalację połóż przewody i już nie wracaj do tego.

----------


## bob_budownik

Dokładnie. Mocno się dziwie....
Przeciez te rurki to tez koszt a ta instalacja w ten sposob jest niewykonalna.

----------


## rustin

Ja próbowałem wymienić kabel w peszlu. Powodzenia

----------


## tomekgawronn

Spokojnie, bez spiny... Doktor nie chce przecież całej instalacji kłaść w peszlach czy rurkach. Ja bynajmniej zrozumiałem że planuje zrobić tak tylko pionowe zejścia, czyli bez zakrętów i wygibasów więc nie wiem czego się tu czepiać. Niech sobie zrobi tak, jak będzie mu wygodniej i tyle...

----------


## DrKubus

Bardzo dziękuję za tak ożywioną dyskusję, tomekgawron miał rację, nie planuje nie wiem jak długich "tras" peszlowych.

Poniżej dokumentacja powykonawcza:
















Jak widzicie, łamańców prawie nie ma, dla próby na jednym zakręcie, wciągałem 3x2,5mm2 YDYp i nie było problemu. Nie przewiduje wciągać w te trasy nic sztywniejszego niż 3x2,5mm2. Od góry max co pójdzie to 4x skrętka, ale najdłuższy odcinek ma 2,5 m (robiłem testy - idzie bezproblemowo).

PS. Od czwartku działają tynkarze, w czwartek poszła szpryca, w piątek zrobili całe piętro i dwa pokoje na dole. W poniedziałek kończą, pochwale się efektami.

----------


## bcgarage

Szczerze mówiąc to sporo łączeń i niepotrzebnych dodatkowych puszek na zakrętach... Chyba że tam mają być gniazdka czy coś. Ale nie zmienia to faktu że jakoś przekombinowane i kosztowniejsze. O czasie na wykonanie nie wspomnę

----------


## DrKubus

> Szczerze mówiąc to sporo łączeń i niepotrzebnych dodatkowych puszek na zakrętach... Chyba że tam mają być gniazdka czy coś. Ale nie zmienia to faktu że jakoś przekombinowane i kosztowniejsze. O czasie na wykonanie nie wspomnę


Nie ma ani jednej puszki która by służyła tylko do łączenia. Może przekombinowane, ale nie znoszę przedłużaczy, dlatego jest tyle punktów.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Bardzo ładnie to wygląda - jest prosto i schludnie. Tylko dlaczego sobie od razu tych kabli nie powtykałeś jak inni? Będziesz miał bóla jak ci coś nie wejdzie.

p.s. No i wyłączniki światła to chyba tak wysoko żeby dzieci musiały z taboretu sięgać. Źle to wygląda.

----------


## aiki

Walnie pół metra styro w podłogę i będzie dobrze. no i weź pod uwagę, że to ytong. On jest niższy.

----------


## DrKubus

Kabli nie wtykalem bo nie chciałem żeby mi je tynkarze zrujnowali. Wyłączniki są na 150 cm, syn sięga spokojnie, a córka zanim się sprowadzamy, też dosiegnie.

----------


## grend

... za bardzo kombinujesz. Nie rozumiem też twojej logiki z przedłuzaczami. Jeżeli stwierdzisz ze brakuje gniazda to za wczasu teraz położysz wszedzie peszle bo moze kiedyś ???? Bo jeżeli tego nie zrobisz to w tym momencie tak samo będziesz kuć w przypadku posiadania peszli czy w momencie braku peszli....

Jak powciągasz kable to wtedy powiedz czy było bezproblemu bo sprawdzenie na 2.5 metra czy kabel przejdzie to jest tak jak posłużę sie cytatem - testowanie złacza skrętnego i lutowanego podgrzewając go do 200stopni.... 

Znasz wogole przypadki że ktoś po wprowadzeniu (czyli po pomalowaniu na kolor) kuł bo mu się instalacja nie podobała ? Kombinujesz - budowa to nie jest fizyka kwantowa gdzie trzeba szukać jakis zawiłych rozwiazań

----------


## grend

> Kabli nie wtykalem bo nie chciałem *żeby mi je tynkarze zrujnowali*. Wyłączniki są na 150 cm, syn sięga spokojnie, a córka zanim się sprowadzamy, też dosiegnie.


szokujesz - tak jest robione na dziesiątkach tysięcy budów

PS - przypilnuj tynkarzy aby na peszle położyli grubo tynku bo powyrywasz peszle i bedziesz musiał wszystko jeszcze raz tynkowac

----------


## DrKubus

> Jak powciągasz kable to wtedy powiedz czy było bezproblemu bo sprawdzenie na 2.5 metra czy kabel przejdzie to jest tak jak posłużę sie cytatem - testowanie złacza skrętnego i lutowanego podgrzewając go do 200stopni....


grend, zauważ, że ja nie mam odcinków dłuższych niż 2,5m... do przeciągnięcia kabla.

----------


## grend

> grend, zauważ, że ja nie mam odcinków dłuższych niż 2,5m... do przeciągnięcia kabla.


Jak zrobisz to podziel się wrażeniami  :wink:

----------


## domino34

Doktorku zrobiłeś kawał dobrej roboty, ale pierd**** się jak matka z łobuzem z tą instalacją. Ja też jestem już  po tynkach i kable nienaruszone. YDYp miałem po ścianie, teleinformatyczne w bruzdach. Tynkarze jak obsadzają puszki to pchają tam materiału aż miło. Nie wiem w jaki sposób masz połączony peszel z puszką, ale może warto by je na wszelki wypadek zabezpieczyć taśmą (wejścia peszli), bo u mnie w puszkach (mimo, że pozatykane) materiału wcisnęło się sporo i musiałem to wszystko wydłubywać. W puszkach  łączonych w kilka to nawet zadarzało się, że łączenia się pozapychały i też musiałem to czyścić (dobrze, że tynk był jeszcze nie całkiem suchy). Także uspokój się i nie wymyślaj, że tynkarze zębami będą Ci te kable jedli...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Powtykaj kable póki możesz. Ludzie tak robią i nie narzekają.

----------


## yasiek

Nie rozumiem czego wy się tak boicie tych peszli, cały dom mam w peszlach, na niektórych odcinkach kilkumetrowych po 4 zakręty 90` pilot w środku i idzie bez najmniejszego problemu, można też stalką przeciągać. W peszlu fi16 kable 3x2.5mm.  Siłę, kabel w podwójnej izolacji 5x10,do kotłowni pociągnąłem przez peszla fi32, 2 zakręty 90` tu trzeba było posmarować płynem do naczyń.

----------


## domino34

> Nie rozumiem czego wy się tak boicie tych peszli, cały dom mam w peszlach, na niektórych odcinkach kilkumetrowych po 4 zakręty 90` pilot w środku i idzie bez najmniejszego problemu, można też stalką przeciągać. W peszlu fi16 kable 3x2.5mm.  Siłę, kabel w podwójnej izolacji 5x10,do kotłowni pociągnąłem przez peszla fi32, 2 zakręty 90` tu trzeba było posmarować płynem do naczyń.


Nikt się nie boi peszli. Tyle pracy co zostało poświęcone, aby zrobić bruzdy położyć te peszle i teraz jeszcze przeciągnąć kable, to dawno kable byłyby w bruzdach zakryte gipsem. Dwa razy robienie tego samego

----------


## bcgarage

Nadgorliwość gorsza od faszyzmu  :smile:  Jak się ma czas to można nawet te peszle na różowo pomalować żeby tynkarze uważali...

----------


## DrKubus

Widzę, że temat moich bruzd jest nadal "gorący". Tyle komentarzy na jeden post, nie miał dotychczas żaden inny temat  :smile: 

Ponieważ, tynki już schną, nie jestem w stanie zrobić nic więcej niż to co planowałem. Odniosę się tylko do jednego wpisu:




> (...) Tynkarze jak obsadzają puszki to pchają tam materiału aż miło. Nie wiem w jaki sposób masz połączony peszel z puszką, ale może warto by je na wszelki wypadek zabezpieczyć taśmą (wejścia peszli), bo u mnie w puszkach (mimo, że pozatykane) materiału wcisnęło się sporo i musiałem to wszystko wydłubywać. W puszkach  łączonych w kilka to nawet zadarzało się, że łączenia się pozapychały i też musiałem to czyścić (dobrze, że tynk był jeszcze nie całkiem suchy).(...)


Ponieważ obraz jest więcej wart niż tysiąc słów:


Obsadzając puszki i peszle, na łączeniach dawałem dużo gipsu, dzięki temu mogłem zabezpieczyć przejścia. Praktycznie wszystkie puszki wyglądają jak ta powyżej... prześwit wszędzie jest taki jaki był, zero tynku w peszlach.




> (...)Także uspokój się i nie wymyślaj, że tynkarze zębami będą Ci te kable jedli...


Tynkarze kabli nie jedli, jednak przy sprzątaniu z podłogi (gdzie za chwile pójdą peszle z kablami), udało im się skrócić 2 z wystających peszli. Nie wyobrażam sobie jak by one wyglądały, po kilku przejazdach taczkami, czy wybieraniu z pomiędzy nich zeskrobanego tynku.

Jeszcze raz bardzo dziękuję, za tak ożywioną dyskusję i mam nadzieję, że przy kolejnych wątpliwościach, również wesprzecie mnie swoimi opiniami  :smile: 

A na zakończenie, fotorelacja ze schnięcia tynków:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Weź coś napisz więcej o tych puszkach, bo mnie zastanawia ich ilość. Jedna koło okna to rozumiem że do sterowania karniszem/roletą, ale po co cztery? Na przedostatnim zdjęciu masz puszki na sześciu poziomach, a oprócz tego na pewno niżej są gniazdka. Co to ma robić? Pytam, bo serio nie rozumiem.

Ogólnie powiem Ci doktorze, że to bardzo porządna budowa i dobre wykonanie, ale podchodzisz do tego jak do jakiegoś programu komputerowego. Tu Ci debugger nie wywali braku średnika, więc możesz ciut odpuścić dla łatwości wykonania. I uparty jesteś. Niby zadajesz pytania jak coś zrobić, a i tak robisz po swojemu, więc po co pytasz? W ogóle dużo sam zrobiłeś? Serio pytam - od początku do końca który etap?

----------


## DrKubus

> Weź coś napisz więcej o tych puszkach, bo mnie zastanawia ich ilość. Jedna koło okna to rozumiem że do sterowania karniszem/roletą, ale po co cztery? Na przedostatnim zdjęciu masz puszki na sześciu poziomach, a oprócz tego na pewno niżej są gniazdka. Co to ma robić? Pytam, bo serio nie rozumiem.


Ależ to proste:
1 szt. przy oknie - sterownie roletami
Przechodząc na ściane:
Poziom z 3 puszkami w kącie to trzy gniazdka nad blatem, dalej dwa pojedyncze (na tym samym poziomie), to gniazdka po jednym z lewej i prawej strony płyty indukcyjnej.
Poziom niżej, podłączenie płyty indukcyjnej, dalej puszka która na razie jest przelotowa, dalej podłączenie piekarnika, nad piekarnikiem gniazdo do mikrofalówki (dwa skrajne gniazdka po prawej).
Na górze zostają jeszcze dwa gniazdka (lodówka) i pochłaniacz.

PS. Czy ja już pisałem, że mam awersję do przedłużaczy i rozgałęźników?




> Ogólnie powiem Ci doktorze, że to bardzo porządna budowa i dobre wykonanie, ale podchodzisz do tego jak do jakiegoś programu komputerowego. Tu Ci debugger nie wywali braku średnika, więc możesz ciut odpuścić dla łatwości wykonania. I uparty jesteś. Niby zadajesz pytania jak coś zrobić, a i tak robisz po swojemu, więc po co pytasz? W ogóle dużo sam zrobiłeś? Serio pytam - od początku do końca który etap?


Dzięki za słowa krytyki, staram się zrobić dokładnie (robię dla siebie), wiem że czasami przeginam (ale sprawia mi to radochę  :smile:  Co do upartości, bywam uparty, ale też jeśli pojawią się słuszne argumenty potrafię zmienić zdanie. Na tym jednak etapie, ja peszle chciałem od samego początku - nikt mnie nie przekonał, że są zbędne, szczególnie, że połowa z nich jest do kabli sygnałowych (ethernet, instalacja "inteligentna", czy oświetlenie 12V), Na początku dyskusji pytałem m.in. czy wciągać w nie kabel YDYp, czy DY - a dyskusja zeszła na temat peszli i sensu ich montażu.

Znikam spać, bo już piszę od rzeczy  :smile: 

PS. Tydzień nie minął, tynki już prawie suche, ale na 2 ścianach pojawiły się mikro ryski (szerokość 0,5 mm), ale niektóre mają po 20 cm długości, powinienem się martwić?

----------


## rustin

Miałeś na tynki warstwę fain putz? U mnie była dlatego ściany są prawie jak gipsowe. I też mam takie rysy. Na forum zakładałem niedawno temat są tam też zdjęcia. Wrzuć fotkę tych pęknięć.  Poczekaj jeszcze ze 2 tyg to będzie dużo więcej rys

----------


## grend

Kubus - tylko proszę nie propaguj swojego rozwiazania. Bezsensu robota i szukanie jakis plusów ujemnych

Ryski - zgaduje tynk cementowo wapienny (z nazwy) renomowanej firmy, no i oczywiscie z wora.... Nie przejmuj się każdy tak ma - tylko jedni pisza a inni przemilczają. Poczekasz kilka miesięcy poszpachlujesz i nie bedzie problemu.

----------


## DrKubus

Miałem tynki cementowo-wapienne robione z cementu, wapna i piasku (na budowie). Część ścian jest idealna, część z ryskami... poczekam kilka tygodni, ta sama firma ma robić wylewki to przedyskutuje temat.

W chwili obecnej mam kilka dylematów, może pomożecie:
1. Mam dwie wyceny na podłogówkę, jedna jest na TECE druga na Rehau RAUTHERM. Różnica w cenie rurek jest ogromna (TECE 3 zł, Rehau prawie 9 zł), czy jest między nimi aż taka różnica, żeby był sens dopłacać do Rehau?
2. Płyta fundamentowa, jest w wannie z XPSu, czy na płytę (pod styropian), powinienem dawać jakąś izolacje (folię, papę)? Jak przymocowywać do tego rurki od odkurzacza, czy peszle z prądem?
3. Na styropianie będzie folia, na tym rurki podłogówki - jaka powinna być min. warstwa wylewki i ja się ją liczy (od styropianu, czy od góry rurek) - muszę wiedzieć ile styropianu położyć, żeby zmieścić się w 20 cm na gotowo, górna warstwa to panele winylowe (chyba że ktoś ma bardzo złe doświadczenia z tym materiałem).

*grend* - obiecuje nie propagować swojego rozwiązania prądowego, to tylko i wyłącznie moja radosna twórczość  :big tongue:

----------


## rustin

Może wrzucić fotki tych rys. Patrzyłes u mnie w temacie?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> 1. Mam dwie wyceny na podłogówkę, jedna jest na TECE druga na Rehau RAUTHERM. Różnica w cenie rurek jest ogromna (TECE 3 zł, Rehau prawie 9 zł), czy jest między nimi aż taka różnica, żeby był sens dopłacać do Rehau?


To jak Samsung albo Apple. Wiadomo, że Apple robi większy szał i nawet coś tam robi lepiej. Najlepiej jednak robi lans. BTW: rurka za 3zł to już drogo.




> 2. Płyta fundamentowa, jest w wannie z XPSu, czy na płytę (pod styropian), powinienem dawać jakąś izolacje (folię, papę)? Jak przymocowywać do tego rurki od odkurzacza, czy peszle z prądem?


Całkiem bezstresowo zrób bez żadnej folii na płycie, bo nie ma sensu. Peszle i rurki powinieneś puścić w bruzdach w styropianie. Aiki ostatnio wrzucał zdjęcia rur wentylacyjnych zapiankowanych i zasypanych piachem. Bierz przykład.




> 3. Na styropianie będzie folia, na tym rurki podłogówki - jaka powinna być min. warstwa wylewki i ja się ją liczy (od styropianu, czy od góry rurek) - muszę wiedzieć ile styropianu położyć, żeby zmieścić się w 20 cm na gotowo, górna warstwa to panele winylowe (chyba że ktoś ma bardzo złe doświadczenia z tym materiałem).


Nie wiem ile masz izolacji pod płytą, ale łącznie 30cm to już nadmiar. Im więcej zrobisz wylewki, tym lepiej będzie się ona sprawdzać przy grzaniu akumulacyjnym (nocna taryfa). Jeśli chcesz grzać bezpośrednio, to nie pogrubiaj niepotrzebnie wylewki, tylko daj 4cm nad pexami, co się przekłada na 6cm łącznie - będzie stabilnie i nie popęka. O PEX-y się nie martw, bo nic im nie będzie nawet jeśli będziesz po nich chodził bez wylewki.

Co to są panele winylowe? Takie coś co miałem w przedszkolu szkole na podłodze i zawsze brakowało jakiejś płytki? Jeśli tak, to mimo lepszych klejów bym się tym nie skarał bo to jak gumolit... ale niektórzy lubią gumolit. Ja nie lubię, bo mi śmierdzi pastą do froterowania co ją pani sprzątaczka wcierała maszyną w przedszkolu. Że dzisiaj pasty nie śmierdzą? Ale to mi wciąż pachnie końcem tat 80-tych i PRL-em.

----------


## aiki

To jest inny winyl Przemek. Na oko nie poznasz.
Kubuś ja kiedyś o tym czytałem i cos sprawiło że przestałem.
Cena, ciężko dobrze samemu, potrzeba bardzo mocnej wylewki.

----------


## cob_ra

Oglądałem takie panele w Komforcie jakiś miesiąc temu szału nie ma, d nie urywa, cena dla mnie chora, wole za te pieniądze kupić panele wodoodporne. A po drugie to tyle sztucznego kłaść do domu. Polichlorek winylu nie jest aż taki zdrowy.

----------


## Xesxpox

doktorku ja w płytę kładłem rurki kan therm pe rt blue floor to rura typowo do podłogówki. Bardzo łatwo się ją wywija, nie zagina się i ogólnie jestem zadowolony. Kupowałem w miejscowej hurtowni która również ma sklep internetowy coś około 2,4zł za metr. Zaletą jest to że mają te rurki w kręgach nawet po 600m więc niwelujemy odpady do minimum.

----------


## rustin

To czy 600 czy 200m to raczej bez różnicy, trzeba sobie dobrze rozplanować, pętle i tak nie mogą być dłuższe jak 100m.
U mnie z 5x200m zostało trzy kawałki po 1,5 metra.

----------


## aiki

Jakby co mam 200 mb tej rury na zbyciu.

----------


## grend

Kubus - trzymam za słowo...

Z tym tynkiem to dziwna rzecz - bo rozmawialem na ten temat z kilkoma tynkarzami i mówili że z betoniarki z wapnem to nie ma prawa coś się dziać, a z wora "pajączki" to standard co powinno być napisane na opakowaniu. Byłes przy tym jak tynkowali ?? Wapno moczyli ??? Może dawali jakąś chemię aby zastopować proces wiązania - przy takim tynku to musisz się bardzo spieszyć... .

----------


## sebcioc55

Kup rure to co zostalo aikiemu, na pewno dobrze sprzeda  :wink: 
Reszte na necie. To na prawde dobra i nie droga rura. Duzo ludzi na forum juz ja zastosowało łącznie ze mną.
Nie idz w zadne apple ani inne cuda w podłoge. Nie ma sensu. Tak samo rozdzielacz. Literatura mowi o wylewce 6.5cm aby nad rurkami bylo 4,5cm. To podobno minimum. Ja dawalem folie na plyte chociaz chyba teraz bym nie dał. Ja za te rurki bluefloor placilem chyba jakies 2, 20 zł/mb, ale krąg 600m.
Co do tynkow CW to moj kolega robil jakis czas temu z wora kreisel i ma kazda jedna sciane w pajęczynie. Znawcy mowia ze to zbyt grubo nalozone. Jakie masz grubosci tynku?

----------


## rustin

I co kolega robi? Mi KB mówi że te rysy pokryje grunt i farba. Ja rurki miałem uponer

----------


## DrKubus

Dziękuję bardzo za podpowiedzi, postaram się poniżej odpowiedzieć na pojawiające się w Waszych postach pytania, najpierw fotka ściany, takie rzeczy mam w kilku miejscach, ale tylko na 3 ścianach:


Tynki mają ok 0,8 - 1 cm, chociaż, na tych ścianach mogło być grubiej (tam nie było puszek i ciężko mi odpowiedzieć.

Wapno, z tego co kojarzę, nie było jakoś specjalnie moczone tylko sypane z worka do maszyny.

Co do rurek, potrzebuję akurat 1200m, więc dwa krążki po 600 m, powinny wystarczyć, jak zabraknie, to uśmiechnę się do aiki. Czy te rurki nadają się również do cwu?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Takie ryski... Weź wyluzuj.

----------


## aiki

Rurki są do 80*C

----------


## grend

> Dziękuję bardzo za podpowiedzi, postaram się poniżej odpowiedzieć na pojawiające się w Waszych postach pytania, najpierw fotka ściany, takie rzeczy mam w kilku miejscach, ale tylko na 3 ścianach:
> 
> 
> Tynki mają ok 0,8 - 1 cm, chociaż, na tych ścianach mogło być grubiej (tam nie było puszek i ciężko mi odpowiedzieć.
> 
> Wapno, z tego co kojarzę, nie było jakoś specjalnie moczone tylko sypane z worka do maszyny.
> 
> Co do rurek, potrzebuję akurat 1200m, więc dwa krążki po 600 m, powinny wystarczyć, jak zabraknie, to uśmiechnę się do aiki. Czy te rurki nadają się również do cwu?


..takie ryski powstaja gdy tynk jest lejacy - za duzo wody i nie ma czynnika zapobiegajacego - lepkość wapna. Problemu nie ma i tak to bedziesz szpachlowal. Poczekaj jeszcze miesiąc - czas wiazania cementu. 
Jak oni robili tynk ? Maszyna na cała scianę bez listew ? Jeżeli robili w ten sposob to raczej musieli używać jakieś chemi aby opóźnić wiązanie, jak to było wykonane ? Czy po prostu nie wiesz ? widziałeś worki po wapnie ?

----------


## DrKubus

> ..takie ryski powstaja gdy tynk jest lejacy - za duzo wody i nie ma czynnika zapobiegajacego - lepkość wapna. Problemu nie ma i tak to bedziesz szpachlowal. Poczekaj jeszcze miesiąc - czas wiazania cementu. 
> Jak oni robili tynk ? Maszyna na cała scianę bez listew ? Jeżeli robili w ten sposob to raczej musieli używać jakieś chemi aby opóźnić wiązanie, jak to było wykonane ? Czy po prostu nie wiesz ? widziałeś worki po wapnie ?


Widziałem, jak wrzucali do maszyny - cement i wapno z worków i piasek z "kupki", to dawali z węża na ścianę. Pierwszego dnia szpryca, kolejnego warstwa gruba, którą poziomowali łatami i po godzinie (może 2) na gotowo zacierali.

----------


## grend

> Widziałem, jak wrzucali do maszyny - cement i wapno z worków i piasek z "kupki", to dawali z węża na ścianę. Pierwszego dnia szpryca, kolejnego warstwa gruba, którą poziomowali łatami i po godzinie (może 2) na gotowo zacierali.


Jak ja nie zatarłem po max 30 minutach to musiałem to skrobać. Miałem listwy co 2 metry - zarzucałem przesrzeń miedzy listwami i od razu zacierałem, nie było czekania ogladania dotykania sprawdzania...

... natomiast jak robiłem z wora wyprawki to musiałem czekać 1-2 godziny aż łaskawie zwiąże

----------


## Kac-Per

Witam
Wspominałeś kilka stron wcześniej o płytach warstwowych (obornickich) na dach, dlaczego wybrałeś PIR?

----------


## DrKubus

> Witam
> Wspominałeś kilka stron wcześniej o płytach warstwowych (obornickich) na dach, dlaczego wybrałeś PIR?


Tak na prawdę to jest płyta pir z folią aluminiową po obu stronach, dlaczego ją wybrałem, o to kilka powodów:
1. nie ufam foliom wstępnego krycia - tak więc pewnie bym deskował, a robota z deskowaniem to już ta sama robocizna która jest przy motażu Thermano.
2. dzięki izolacji nakrokwiowej nie mam mostków na krokwiach
3. 12 cm PIR zastępuje ok 20 cm wełny/styropinanu
4. mam miejsce między krokwiami na docieplenie styropianem, bez straty kubatury
5. jakoś nie przemawiała do mnie izolacja z wełny (widziałem zdjęcia thermo z audytu 10 letnich domków w Niemczech, na 20 domków, tylko jeden miał watę która nie "osiadła"), dodatkowo wentylowanie jej powoduje dodatkowe "wpuszczenie" zimnego powietrza pod dach, dodatkowo odchodzi paskudna robota z jej montażem.
6. pianka PUR/PIR natryskiwana od wewnątrz jest dobra na stare dachy (nowe dachy pracują, tworząc szczeliny na styku z drewnem w zastygłej już piance).

PS. wiem że płyty są droższe, ale robocizna znosi się z tą przy montażu deskowania, a odchodzi koszt deskowania, 20 cm wełny i robocizny związanej z montażem wełny.

Część osób pewnie nie zgodzi się z niektórymi przedstawionymi przeze mnie argumentami, ale takie właśnie założenia przyczyniły się do mojego wyboru.

----------


## DrKubus

Trochę zaniedbałem dziennik, ale układanie styropianu na podłodze to nic ciekawego, więc zamieszczam efekt montażu pierwszych rurek podłogówki:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Wylałeś tę podłogę?

----------


## DrKubus

> Wylałeś tę podłogę?


Właśnie dzisiaj... W środę postaram się pstryknąć jakieś foty. Chociaż zastanawiam się dlaczego operacja ta nazywa się wylewaniem... z miksokreta beton się wysypuje - ma konsystencje dobrego piasku do robienia babek  :smile:

----------


## DrKubus

Najpierw powrót do przeszłości, a dokładnie 5.08.2016, nie wiem dlaczego poprzedni post gdzieś zaginął, więc aby zachować chronologię, przedstawiam "podlaną" wylewkę:













Z ciekawostek, kilka dni po zalaniu, zaczęły pojawiać się takie brązowe kropki, które się "rozlewały", okazało się, że w piasku były drobniutki kawałki węgla:

----------


## DrKubus

A wracając do prac bieżących, garaż jest w trakcie murowania:





Postanowiłem, przygotować też fundament pod taras, na razie jest obrys:





Zastanawiam się tylko czy jest sens bawić się w betonowanie fundamentów, zagęszczania piasku i chudziak. Znalazłem dzisiaj wkręcane "śledzie" do podtrzymywania legarów - Śledź mocujący. Może takie coś wystarczy i odejdzie cała zabawa z kopaniem i betonowaniem. Macie jakieś doświadczenia w tej kwestii? 

159.341

----------


## aiki

To rdza strawi w kilka lat. Lepiej wiercić otwór i zalać betonem i w nim umieścić uchwyt na legary.
U szwagra takie śledzie 4 lata wytrzymały a u Ciebie chyba mokro jest.

----------


## DrKubus

> To rdza strawi w kilka lat. Lepiej wiercić otwór i zalać betonem i w nim umieścić uchwyt na legary.
> U szwagra takie śledzie 4 lata wytrzymały a u Ciebie chyba mokro jest.


Dzięki *aiki*, jak zwykle cenna uwaga, o tym nie pomyślałem, ale pomysł i tak powoli upadał, bo jednak taka szpilka w torfie, pewnie szybko by się zapadła pod ciężarem tarasu i użytkowników.

Na chwilę obecną prowadzi pomysł z zalaniem po obwodzie betonem na 80 cm, wybranie ze środka torfu, zasypanie piaskiem, zagęszczenie i zalanie 10 cm na wiosne, na to podkładki, legary i deski.

----------


## DrKubus

Niestety dziennik, nie jest już dziennikiem, ciekaw jestem czy jeszcze ktoś tu zagląda.

Poniżej SSO garażu, właśnie wybieram pomiędzy zamówieniem gotowych wiązarów, a zleceniem ich wykonania cieśli.





160.942

----------


## aiki

Zagląda. Zawsze jak sie coś nowego pojawi

----------


## takiWaćpan

Jak zawsze w przypadku osób budujących dom jestem pełen uznania za samozaparcie i wolę walki (bo trochę walki z tym jest). To musi być wielka satysfakcja patrzeć, jak rośnie coś z niczego (choć w kontekście wydatków na dom owo "nic" jest aż nader konkretne). Po zdjęciach widać, że wszystko nabiera kształtu, więc czekam na efekt finalny! Nadmienię, że dach wygląda bardzo ładnie, fajnie dobrany kolor dachówki  :smile:

----------


## mother_nature

> Niestety dziennik, nie jest już dziennikiem, ciekaw jestem czy jeszcze ktoś tu zagląda.


Zagląda, zagląda  :wink:  I to nie tylko do nowości ale także do etapów budowy, o których już pewnie zapomniałeś  :smile:

----------


## DrKubus

Dzięki za odzew, czyli jeszcze ktoś zagląda, postaram się wrócić do częstszych relacji.

No to zaczynamy wykańczanie, na początek płytki do pomieszczenia gospodarczego (pow. 6,5m2):



Tak wyglądało moje zawieszenie przed zapakowaniem płytek:



A tak po zapakowaniu 20 paczek (ok. 500 kg):



A to tylko płytki do najmniejszego pomieszczenia - płytki do łazienek zamawiam z dostawą  :smile: 

162.116

----------


## DrKubus

A teraz przestroga dla wykorzystujących HEBy i inne żelastwo - to dziadostwo ulega korozji, dlatego najlepiej zabezpieczyć je zaraz po zakupie, ew. tuż po położeniu. W przeciwnym razie czeka Was "brudna" zabawa:

Belka w trakcie czyszczenia:


Tak wygląda nadproże przed czyszczeniem:


A tak, po czyszczeniu drucianą szczotką.


W przyszłym tygodniu dostanie kolorek, taki jak na zewnątrz:

----------


## miloszenko

Ja mam jeszcze kilka pytań o SMARTa.

Czy nie można kupić bloczków wieńcowych które by trzymały wymiar?

Czy jeśli wymiar płyty nie jest standardowy to za ewentualnie mniejszą i tak płaci się jak za tą typową?

Czy były zmiany konstrukcyjne ze względu na wąski wieniec? Czy ten typ stropu był planowany od początku?

----------


## DrKubus

> Ja mam jeszcze kilka pytań o SMARTa.
> 
> Czy nie można kupić bloczków wieńcowych które by trzymały wymiar?
> 
> Czy jeśli wymiar płyty nie jest standardowy to za ewentualnie mniejszą i tak płaci się jak za tą typową?
> 
> Czy były zmiany konstrukcyjne ze względu na wąski wieniec? Czy ten typ stropu był planowany od początku?


Postaram się odpowiedzieć na ile pamięć pozwala:
1. niestety nie spotkałem bloczków które miałyby taki poziom dokładności jak bloczek komórkowy, no może kształtki Ytong'a, ale one (24) mają bardzo mało przestrzeni na wieniec, poza tym nie nadają się jako L-kształtki pod strop (są za miękkie).

2. Płyty są w szerokościach 60 cm i chyba 40 cm, jak miałem 17 cm szczeliny, to szalunek i beton. Ktoś wspominał, że mogą przyciąć, ale to chyba tak jak piszesz płacisz za całą.

3. Ja miałem taki strop już w projekcie, jeśli masz inny to Konbet robi (a przynajmniej robił) projekt zamienny gratis.

----------


## Resqres

Cześć,

Przeczytałem już  jakiś czas temu Twój temat i jestem pod ogromnym wrażeniem ogromu prac jaki sam wykonałeś. Jako ,że u siebie również staram się większość prac wykonywać samodzielnie dlatego chciałbym zapytać o nadproża YF, które widzę że stosowałeś. Mianowicie co zrobiłeś z różnicą 1cm jaka powstaje (2x11,5) natomiast ściana ma 24cm ?Kładłeś je na kleju czy stosowałeś poduszkę z zaprawy?

----------


## DrKubus

> Cześć,
> 
> Przeczytałem już  jakiś czas temu Twój temat i jestem pod ogromnym wrażeniem ogromu prac jaki sam wykonałeś. Jako ,że u siebie również staram się większość prac wykonywać samodzielnie dlatego chciałbym zapytać o nadproża YF, które widzę że stosowałeś. Mianowicie co zrobiłeś z różnicą 1cm jaka powstaje (2x11,5) natomiast ściana ma 24cm ?Kładłeś je na kleju czy stosowałeś poduszkę z zaprawy?


YFy nad oknami kladlem, licujac z wewnetrzna sciana, dzieki temu na zewnatrz mialem dodatkowy 1 cm na styropian pod skrzynke roletowa. Nad drzwiami zostawialem 1 cm szczeline pomiedzy i wypelnialem ja pianką.

Jeśli dobrze pamiętam to naproża kładłem na kleju (bez stosowania zaprawy).

----------


## blondi87

> Ekipa podeszłą do sprawdzianu poprawkowego i... zdała 
> 
> Całość prac oceniam na 5+, jeśli miałbym robić jeszcze jeden dach to tylko z nimi. Zastrzeżenia miałem tylko do prac typowo indywidualnych (zabrakło komunikacji), ale robota - więźba, dachówki rewelacja.


Chciałabym się przywitać i przyznać ze z ciekawością i podziwem śledze Twój dziennik. Wraz z mężem też sami budujemy nasz wymarzony domek a ze już zbliżamy się do dachu mam prośbę o namiar na ekipę do więźby. Pozdrawiam

----------


## DrKubus

> Chciałabym się przywitać i przyznać ze z ciekawością i podziwem śledze Twój dziennik. Wraz z mężem też sami budujemy nasz wymarzony domek a ze już zbliżamy się do dachu mam prośbę o namiar na ekipę do więźby. Pozdrawiam


Witaj, jeśli chcecie możemy się spotkać i pogadać, co do ekipy, niestety jeśli planujecie dach w tym roku, to niestety moja dotychczasowa ekipa nie ma już terminów (sam musiałem szukać innej do wykonania dachu garaż), jeśli się sprawdzą chętnie ich polecę.

----------


## blondi87

> Witaj, jeśli chcecie możemy się spotkać i pogadać, co do ekipy, niestety jeśli planujecie dach w tym roku, to niestety moja dotychczasowa ekipa nie ma już terminów (sam musiałem szukać innej do wykonania dachu garaż), jeśli się sprawdzą chętnie ich polecę.


Bardzo dziękujemy za zaproszenie jak tylko znajdziemy chwilkę to damy znać  :smile:  Co do dachu to planujemy go montować w przyszłym roku na wiosnę. Narazie dobiliśmy do stropu i rozważamy pozostawić taki stan do wiosny chyba że, pogoda i wolne weekendy zmotywują do dalszych działań  :big tongue:

----------


## blondi87

A możesz uchylić rąbek tajemnicy skąd braleś material na więźbę i jaki wyszedł Ci koszt?  ocieplenie dawałeś bezpośrednio na krokwie czy dodatkowo montowane byly łaty? O ile pamiętam to myślaleś o pokryciu dachu płytą wielowarstwową dlaczego zrezygnowałeś z tego rozwiązania???

----------


## DrKubus

> A możesz uchylić rąbek tajemnicy skąd braleś material na więźbę i jaki wyszedł Ci koszt?  ocieplenie dawałeś bezpośrednio na krokwie czy dodatkowo montowane byly łaty? O ile pamiętam to myślaleś o pokryciu dachu płytą wielowarstwową dlaczego zrezygnowałeś z tego rozwiązania???


Materiał na więźbę zamawiałem w firmie X-Bud w Nekli, niestety nie pamiętam dokładnie poszczególnych składowych. Ocieplenie dawałem bezpośrednio na krokwie, jest to płyta Thermano, którą bardzo polecam - nie wiem o jaką płytę wielowarstwową pytasz, swego czasu rozważałem różne rozwiązania, ale tego akurat nie pamiętam.

----------


## DrKubus

No i się doczekałem, dzisiaj pojawiły się pierwsze moduły w rozdzielni:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Pięknie! Warto odpuścić nieznane wody (fundament, ściany, strop, dach, wylewki, instalacje) i zrobić coś dobrze samemu. Robisz robotę jak poduszka powietrzna.

----------


## DrKubus

> Pięknie! Warto odpuścić nieznane wody (fundament, ściany, strop, dach, wylewki, instalacje) i zrobić coś dobrze samemu. Robisz robotę jak poduszka powietrzna.


Dzięki za dobre słowo, chociaż z tą poduszką powietrzną chyba Cię nie zrozumiałem  :smile:

----------


## DrKubus

Koncepcja troszkę się zmieniła, cała tablica będzie przeznaczona na elektrykę, instalacja automatyki znajdzie się w drugiej skrzynce. Dla uważnych, zmieniłem też automaty z serii RX3 na TX3.

Dzisiaj chwilę się pobawiłem w wyginanie drutów 10 mm2 i są już pierwsze efekty:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Taki mały TIP: rozdzielnie podłączaj linką 2,5-4mm2, to nie będą cię bolały palce. Poza tym styk lepszy.

BTW: po co ci gniazdko w rozdzielni? I czy planujesz agregat?

----------


## DrKubus

> Taki mały TIP: rozdzielnie podłączaj linką 2,5-4mm2, to nie będą cię bolały palce. Poza tym styk lepszy.
> 
> BTW: po co ci gniazdko w rozdzielni? I czy planujesz agregat?


WLZ miałem 10 mm2 trzeba było to jakoś podłączyć, od bloku reszta będzie szła już linką - 4 i 6 mm2 do róźnicówek. Tak w planach jest jeszcze podłączenie inwertera od PV i agregatu.

----------


## Xesxpox

Witam
Tym co nie wiedzą rozjaśnij co będziesz automatyzował? I powiedz co to za urządzenia w szafce z tymi kontrolkami u góry?

----------


## DrKubus

> Witam
> Tym co nie wiedzą rozjaśnij co będziesz automatyzował? I powiedz co to za urządzenia w szafce z tymi kontrolkami u góry?


Automatyzował będę działanie świateł i rolet w domu, w zależności od czasu i wykrycia stanu alarmu. Z czasem może jeszcze ogrzewanie, ale to jak już nie będę miał co ze sobą zrobić  :big tongue: 

Na górnej listwie są, w kolejności od lewej:
- kontrolka faz na wejściu z sieci
- przełącznik sieć - 0 - agregat - do przełączenia domu na agregat, w taki sposób żeby pracujących energetyków nie pokopać
- kontrolka fazy na wejściu z agregatu
- miernik napięcia poszczególnych faz (za włącznikiem)

Czekam na kolejne zakupy i w przyszłym tygodniu kolejna przebudowa tej szafki  :big tongue:  dojdą złączki ZUG lub inne...

----------


## thoreg

> Automatyzował będę działanie świateł i rolet w domu, w zależności od czasu i wykrycia stanu alarmu. Z czasem może jeszcze ogrzewanie, ale to jak już nie będę miał co ze sobą zrobić 
> 
> Na górnej listwie są, w kolejności od lewej:
> - kontrolka faz na wejściu z sieci
> - przełącznik sieć - 0 - agregat - do przełączenia domu na agregat, w taki sposób żeby pracujących energetyków nie pokopać
> - kontrolka fazy na wejściu z agregatu
> - miernik napięcia poszczególnych faz (za włącznikiem)
> 
> Czekam na kolejne zakupy i w przyszłym tygodniu kolejna przebudowa tej szafki  dojdą złączki ZUG lub inne...


Jako, że niedługo też czeka mnie ten etap, to proszę o dużo zdjęć i opisów.  :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

> WLZ miałem 10 mm2 trzeba było to jakoś podłączyć, od bloku reszta będzie szła już linką - 4 i 6 mm2 do róźnicówek. Tak w planach jest jeszcze podłączenie inwertera od PV i agregatu.


Na 4mm2 pójdzie 25A, a zakładam że takie bezpieczniki masz przed licznikiem, więc 6mm2 to chyba przesada.

----------


## DrKubus

> Na 4mm2 pójdzie 25A, a zakładam że takie bezpieczniki masz przed licznikiem, więc 6mm2 to chyba przesada.


Przed licznikiem mam 32A, a 4mm2 ma obciążalność prądową w okolicy 25A, więc jak pociągnę kilka krótkich linek 6mm2 to nic mi się nie stanie, a przynajmniej chłodniej będzie  :smile:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Pewnie że nie, ale to gruby kabel. Jaką masz moc przyłączeniową?

----------


## DrKubus

> Pewnie że nie, ale to gruby kabel. Jaką masz moc przyłączeniową?


Wnioskowałem o 20 kW, ale w umowie mam chyba 14 kW umownej, co nie zmienia faktu że ogranicznik mam 32 A, a z tego co mi w ENEA powiedzieli, to przy taryfie G nie płacę od mocy, tylko za wykorzystane kWh  :smile:

----------


## DrKubus

Wziąłem się za rozdzielnie, na początku rozplanowałem moduły:


Później doszły jeszcze S'ki dla podrozdzielni i wyłącznik główny FR (zamontowany jeszcze przed przełącznikiem "sieć-0-agregat": 

i okazało się, że rozdzielnia 6x18 modułowa, okazała się (nawet na sam parter, bez obwodów zewnętrznych) za ciasna  :sad:  a miała się tam zmieścić jeszcze "inteligencja"  :big tongue: 

Najciekawsze moim zdaniem rozwiązanie, znajduje się na najniższej szynie. Planowałem zastosowanie ZUGów, ale okazało się, że zwykłe złączki zajęły by mi ponad jedną szynę. Zacząłem poszukiwać innych rozwiązań i znalazłem: TopJob S - którego producentem jest WAGO.

Jak się okazało, poza "zwykłymi" złączkami, mają całą linie złączek szynowych (coś jak ZUGi), ale w ofercie, są bardzo wąskie (5,2 mm) złączki piętrowe, które na jednej złączce umożliwiają rozszycie 3 przewodów 2,5mm2 - model 2003-7646.

Wygląda to mniej więcej tak:


Do złączki, z jednej strony podłączamy 3 przewody z przewodu biegnącego do obwodu: PE/L/N, a z drugiej strony N z różnicówki i L z S'ki zabezpieczającej obwód. Co ciekawe PE podłączamy bezpośrednio pod szynę TS35. Czyli bez dodatkowych listew PE mamy załatwiony przewód ochronny.
Jeśli mamy przewód 5 żyłowy, do w/w złączki 2003-7646 dokładamy 2003-7642 i w ten sposób rozszywamy pozostałe 2 fazy.

W kolejnym poście (jak dojdzie brakująca złączka) postaram się pokazać, jak za pomocą złączek Top Job S załatwić podział PEN na N i PE, z jednoczesną ochroną wszystkich obwodów  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

TopJobs sa zjaebiste, razem z mostkami są niezastąpione, ja mam na nich rozszyte tylko rolety bo cena niestety odstrasza. Tutaj mała reklama dla tych co nie znajo.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

A ja ciągle mam mojego kablowego potwora. Wymieniłem połowę przekaźników na F&F Bis411i, ale jakoś nie mam motywacji. Fajne te cosie.

----------


## DrKubus

Dzisiaj trochę teorii i przestrogi dla posiadaczy instalacji odgromowej, a to za sprawą przesyłki, bowiem dzisiaj przyjechał do mnie ogranicznik:


Jest to DEHNventil DV M TNC 255, dlaczego postanowiłem o nim napisać, a tym bardziej go nabyć.

Jak niektórzy zapewne zauważyli, nabyłem już i nawet zainstalowałem ogranicznik SIMTEC SM30B+C/4-275, poza drobnym szczegółem, że w sieci TN-C instalowanie ogranicznika 4 polowego mija się trochę z celem, coś nie dawało mi spokoju. Ogranicznik ten jest oparty wyłącznie na warystorach. Zacząłem poszukiwania związane z moimi wątpliwościami. Pierwsze na co się natknąłem to opisy osób, które przeżyły bliskie spotkanie z piorunami i niestety ale ich rozdzielnie i sprzęt mocno przy tym ucierpiały, mimo iż miały zainstalowane ograniczniki.

http://trioda.com/forum/viewtopic.ph...30718&start=15

Znalazłem też opinię, z którą nie sposób się nie zgodzić, a mianowicie, że warystor nie może zastąpić iskiernika w klasie B. Warystory przy wyładowaniu w bliskim sąsiedztwie, po prostu wyparują jeśli przyjmą na siebie pełną energię pioruna (bez poprzedzającego ich iskiernika) co grozi nam dodatkowo pożarem w rozdzielni.

Dla dociekliwych polecam wątek i załączniki: http://ise.pl/forum/ochrona-odgromow...ka-firma-16421

A wracając do mojego zakupu, przyznam szczerze że daleki byłem od wydania 2,5 tys. zł na sprzęt Dehn'a ale po kilku poszukiwaniach znalazłem na OLX ofertę sprzedaży za 700 zł, w dodatku do negocjacji. Dlatego polecam poszukiwania i polowanie na okazję, aby nabyć dobry sprzęt, który można kupić w dobrej cenie, a który na pewno spełni swoje funkcje... Jak znajdę link do raportów z badań ograniczników B+C przeprowadzonych przez Politechnikę (chyba) Białostocką, to pozwolę sobie go tu jeszcze umieścić, wynikało z niej, że znakomita większość tanich ograniczników B+C zupełnie nie jest w stanie spełnić stawianych przed nimi wymagań.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Ale jeśli ostatnie 100m kabla jest pod ziemią, to wystarczy taki zwyczajny? Bo wiesz, niektórzy to wcale nie mają nawet takich za 300zł i śmiga to latami. Poza tym piorun to zdarzenie losowe, a każdy (chyba) posiadacz kredytu ma ubezpieczenie od ognia i zdarzeń losowych. Jak by dobrze pogadać z agentem, to da się przy takiej okazji zupełnie sprawny sprzęt na nowy wymienić, więc czy warto w domu jednorodzinnym iść w takie ekscesy?

----------


## DrKubus

Ogranicznik B+C stosuje się zazwyczaj przy liniach napowietrznych i odgromówce. Co do ubezpieczenia, to niestety nie byłbym taki pewien, ostatnio dowiedziałem się, że przy pożarze, ubezpieczyciel, zażądał od właściciela protokółu przeglądu instalacji elektrycznej - jest przepis który nakłada na właściciela budynku przeprowadzenia kontroli stanu budynku (w tym pomiary instalacji elektrycznej, nie rzadziej niż co 5 lat).

A wracając do pytania, jeśli masz 100 m pod ziemią i nie masz odgromówki to nawet ogranicznik klasy C Ci wystarczy który kosztuje mniej niż 300 zł.

----------


## karolek75

A dlaczego posiadanie odgromowki ma miec wplyw na koniecznosc posiadania tego czegos lepszego ?

----------


## DrKubus

> A dlaczego posiadanie odgromowki ma miec wplyw na koniecznosc posiadania tego czegos lepszego ?


Przyznam szczerze, ze spotkalem sie z zapisem, ze w przypadku posiadania odgromowki, ale nie zastanawialem sie dlaczego, moze majac odgromowke narazam y sie na wiecen wyladowan.

----------


## grend

... dobrze wykonana instalacja elektryczna powoduje ze zaglądasz do rozdzielni raz na 10 ? 20 ? lat. Rozdzielnia to nie skarbonka.......

bez urazy ,ale zadziwiasz  :wink:

----------


## DrKubus

Co ja mogę, że lubie gadżety i jak rozdzielnia ładnie wygląda.

Właśnie kończę montaż gniazdek i rozszywam pozostałe obwody. Niestety przy mocowaniu przewodu do stropu, trafiłem na kanał (w płycie SMART), w którym było sporo wody - akurat nad rozdzielnią - czekam aż spłynie, bo wolę nie ryzykować prac przy rozdzielni w kałuży wody i z kapiącą na grzbiet.

----------


## DrKubus

Dawno mnie nie było, ale dłubanie wieczorami w elektryce to mało efektowne zajęcie. Dlatego taki przestój w dzienniku. Za to od poniedziałku rozpocząłem urlop i zaczęło się:
Zacznę od zdjęcia:


Chyba przesadziłem, na dachu 12 cm Thermano i do tego 20 cm pianki między krokwie - U dla dachu 0,088 W/m²K  :smile:  do tego poszło jeszcze na drewniany strop nad piętrem również 20 cm pianki.

No, ale... żeby było szczelnie, a żebym nie musiał ocieplać całego dachu, trzeba było zrobić strop... 2 dni - 30 płyt OSB - ja sam - no i stolarka  :smile: 

Zdjęcia będą, jak posprzątam, po 2 dniach walki, dzisiaj już nie miałem na to siły  :sad:

----------


## miloszenko

To poszalałeś z tą izolacją  :smile:  Będzie służyć przez lata, na pochybel wełnie  :big tongue: 

Po ile teraz Thermano 12 cm stoi?

----------


## DrKubus

> Po ile teraz Thermano 12 cm stoi?


Ja zakładałem rok temu, teraz widzę, że 65 - 80 zł/m2

----------


## sebcioc55

> ...... Zdjęcia będą, jak posprzątam, po 2 dniach walki, dzisiaj już nie miałem na to siły


a jaki masz teraz plan na wieszaki od stelarzy? Nie lepiej było grzybki wcześniej zamontować i oblepić czymś przy psikaniu pianką?

----------


## aiki

bedzie ścinka równo z krokwiami i esy pewnie albo OSB do krokwi

----------


## DrKubus

> Nie lepiej było grzybki wcześniej zamontować i oblepić czymś przy psikaniu pianką?


Temat wyszedł we wtorek, nie miałem czasu się nad tym zastanawiać, miałem 2 dni na zrobienie stropu z OSB. Ścianki i sufit z GK będę robił z chrzestnym w przyszłym tygodniu, to pokażę co wyszło. 

Sufit będzie jeszcze 25 cm niżej więc na górze wieszaki do jętek. A ścianki na krokwiach, albo na ES'ach, albo troszkę pianki wydłubie i przykręcę "grzybki" - ale od tego mam specjalistę, to on zdecyduje.

PS. Czeka mnie pracowity urlop  :smile:

----------


## Bridges

Super! Gratuluję postępów.
Napisz proszę ile Cię wycenili za m2 pianowania?

PS. Urlop - jak to polski urlop  :wink:  remont w domu  :wink:

----------


## DrKubus

> Super! Gratuluję postępów.
> Napisz proszę ile Cię wycenili za m2 pianowania?
> 
> PS. Urlop - jak to polski urlop  remont w domu


Wycenili mnie na 45 netto (8% VAT), ale wyszło mnie sporo taniej  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

> Wycenili mnie na 45 netto (8% VAT), ale wyszło mnie sporo taniej


to 20cm pianki tak? jaką ona ma lambde? W sumie jaka by nie była to i tak ponad 2x drożej niż wełna. Gdyby takie 20cm o lambdzie <039 kosztowało już 30zł brutto to takie rozwiązanie było by duuuużo popularniejsze.

----------


## DrKubus

> to 20cm pianki tak? jaką ona ma lambde? W sumie jaka by nie była to i tak ponad 2x drożej niż wełna. Gdyby takie 20cm o lambdzie <039 kosztowało już 30zł brutto to takie rozwiązanie było by duuuużo popularniejsze.


20 cm, podobno 038, co do ceny - welny nie moglbym polozyc, bo nie mam jej jak wentylowac, zostawal styropian, ale bylby duzy odpad i mnostwo pianki, a i tak nie mialbym szans na taka szczelnosc, psikajac skosy i strop za jednym razem, mam calosc pieknie zamknieta, bez mostkow. Uwierz mi, ta ilosc zaoszczedzonej pracy, czasu i brak mostkow, w przeliczeniu na zl, ktory wydalem wiecej na pianke... warto bylo  :smile:

----------


## miloszenko

> 20 cm, podobno 038, co do ceny - welny nie moglbym polozyc, bo nie mam jej jak wentylowac, zostawal styropian, ale bylby duzy odpad i mnostwo pianki, a i tak nie mialbym szans na taka szczelnosc, psikajac skosy i strop za jednym razem, mam calosc pieknie zamknieta, bez mostkow. Uwierz mi, ta ilosc zaoszczedzonej pracy, czasu i brak mostkow, w przeliczeniu na zl, ktory wydalem wiecej na pianke... warto bylo


Szczerze, to bym się lambdą nie przejmował wcale. Szczelność takiej izolacji bije na głowę układanie styro. Ja mam pianę 6 rok, oczywiście jak ja brałem to mnie chcieli zjeść na forum, że drogo, że popęka, itd. Ja płaciłem 80 zl/m2, 16cm, 110 m2, piana Selection 500 ale jak widać od 2010 roku cena mocno spadła  :smile:

----------


## sebcioc55

No tak, szczelność to niedoceniona zaleta. Jak będzie tanieć w takim tempie jak pisze miloszenko to za kilka lat ją rozważę  :wink: 
Tak samo czas aplikowania, ale trzeba mieć sztywne pokrycie dachu bo membrane potrafi wybrzuszyć.
Ostatnie pytanie to paroizolacja pomiędzy GK a pianą - dajesz nie dajesz? Bo w internetach zdania podzielone.

----------


## aiki

Ja bym dał.

----------


## DrKubus

> No tak, szczelność to niedoceniona zaleta. Jak będzie tanieć w takim tempie jak pisze miloszenko to za kilka lat ją rozważę 
> Tak samo czas aplikowania, ale trzeba mieć sztywne pokrycie dachu bo membrane potrafi wybrzuszyć.
> Ostatnie pytanie to paroizolacja pomiędzy GK a pianą - dajesz nie dajesz? Bo w internetach zdania podzielone.


Robilem obliczenia na https://www.u-wert.net i zdecydowanie warto dać.

----------


## grend

W Nekli codziennie masz taką mgłe wyprodukowaną przez paleniska ? Bo ty masz usytuowanie w środku miejscowości - będziesz musiał nieźle kombinować z WM. Robisz jakąs czujke dymu ?

----------


## DrKubus

w moim dolku nie jest najgorzej, czujka bedzie ale w srodku, na czerpni nie planowalem zakladac, ale moze to rozwaze...

----------


## grend

... powiem ci MASAKRA. Jak zrobisz czujke w srodku to i tak jakąś dawke dostaniesz.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Robilem obliczenia na https://www.u-wert.net i zdecydowanie warto dać.


masz coś zapisane do pokazania ?

----------


## DrKubus

Coś mam:
Z folią:

Bez folii:

----------


## sebcioc55

A widzisz. Wlasnie o taka odpowiedz mi chodzilo  :smile:  ostatnio kolega sie upieral ze folia nie potrzebna i nie dal. Tylko ze on mial sama pianke. Jak bede go widzial to mu to pokaze. Pewnie przy samej piance bedzie jeszcze gorzej, musze to sobie zamodelowac.

----------


## DrKubus

> A widzisz. Wlasnie o taka odpowiedz mi chodzilo  ostatnio kolega sie upieral ze folia nie potrzebna i nie dal. Tylko ze on mial sama pianke. Jak bede go widzial to mu to pokaze. Pewnie przy samej piance bedzie jeszcze gorzej, musze to sobie zamodelowac.


A co mial nad pianką, membranę czy deskowanie?

PS. Przed chwilą zamodelowałem, co by nie miał, to bez folii ma litry wody  :sad:

----------


## sebcioc55

> A co mial nad pianką, membranę czy deskowanie?
> 
> PS. Przed chwilą zamodelowałem, co by nie miał, to bez folii ma litry wody


no własnie tez tak mu mówiłem, ale "fachowcy" wiedzą lepiej. Nad pianką ma deskowanie a na deskowaniu membranę.

----------


## DrKubus

> no własnie tez tak mu mówiłem, ale "fachowcy" wiedzą lepiej. Nad pianką ma deskowanie a na deskowaniu membranę.




Tak bedzie wygladalo jego poddasze - 1,2 kg wody na m2, nie najlepiej to wygląda  :sad:

----------


## miloszenko

> Tak bedzie wygladalo jego poddasze - 1,2 kg wody na m2, nie najlepiej to wygląda


Proszę uwzględnić fakt, iż jak dobrze rozumiem pokazana sytuacja opisuje konkretny stan chwilowy. Generalnie temperatury i wilgotności cały czas się zmieniają, zmienia się także ciśnienie, siła wiatru.... Poza tym brakuje mi płyty G-K od spodu, nie będzie ona miała znaczenia?

Ja folię mam między pianą a sufitem, ale już strych dodatkowej folii nie ma. Sucho tam jest jak pieprz  :smile:

----------


## DrKubus

> Proszę uwzględnić fakt, iż jak dobrze rozumiem pokazana sytuacja opisuje konkretny stan chwilowy. Generalnie temperatury i wilgotności cały czas się zmieniają, zmienia się także ciśnienie, siła wiatru.... Poza tym brakuje mi płyty G-K od spodu, nie będzie ona miała znaczenia?
> 
> Ja folię mam między pianą a sufitem, ale już strych dodatkowej folii nie ma. Sucho tam jest jak pieprz


Jasne ze to jest stan chwilowy, ale to jest wynik dla -5st. a u nas bywa znacznie zimnej, druga sprawa, ze wszystko zalezy od wilgotnosci wewnatrz, na strychy nie ma wilgoci pytowej, ktora pojawia sie w lazience czy kuchni w duzej ilosci...

Sama plyta GK nie wnosi zbyt wiele do tematu wykraplania, chyba ze to plyta zielona, ale roznica jest niewielka i to pod warunkiem niezastosowania folii.

----------


## DrKubus

Minął kolejny miesiąc, ocieplenie chatki zakończone, tynk pojawi się dopiero na wiosnę, prawdopodobnie Knauf OXXI S - tynk siloksanowy.

Dzisiaj wziąłem się za poddasze, pojawiły się stalaktyty:


Pierwszy profil też zainstalowany, jutro pobawię się w poziomowanie:


PS. Jak się dobrze poszuka, można kupić oryginale profile Rigips'a w cenie tych "papierowych" z marketu.

----------


## aiki

A Ja to z wełną walczę. Piany sam bym nie położył  :smile:

----------


## DrKubus

> A Ja to z wełną walczę. Piany sam bym nie położył


Ja wełny nie mogłem kłaść (brak wentylacji), myślałem o styropianie, ale okazało się że za sam styropian, zapłaciłbym niewiele mniej niż za piankę z natryskiem, a ile mniej roboty i syfu... a o ile dokładniej.

Teraz mam dylemat, czy zwykłą żółtą folię 0,2 mm, czy bawić się w jakieś firmowe paroizolacje...  :Confused:

----------


## sebcioc55

Te wieszaki na gotowo ? Bo jakoś mocno opuszczone.

----------


## aiki

Doktorek miał dosyć wysoko o ile pamiętam. 
A jeśli to piana OK to czym różni sie od wełny pod wzg. wilgoci i wentylacji?

----------


## sebcioc55

> Ja wełny nie mogłem kłaść (brak wentylacji), myślałem o styropianie, ale okazało się że za sam styropian, zapłaciłbym niewiele mniej niż za piankę z natryskiem, a ile mniej roboty i syfu... a o ile dokładniej.
> 
> Teraz mam dylemat, czy zwykłą żółtą folię 0,2 mm, czy bawić się w jakieś firmowe paroizolacje...


GkITD powiedział by że isover za miliony. Ale moim zdaniem żółta atestowana folia PE i dobre połączenie z murem i sprawa załatwiona. Po co Ci jakieś folie ze zmienną dyfuzją czy inne cuda, po co ma wilgoć przechodzić w stronę piany. Lepiej żeby wilgoć pozostawała w pomieszczeniu i zajęła się nią wentylacja.

----------


## DrKubus

> Te wieszaki na gotowo ? Bo jakoś mocno opuszczone.


Niestety tak, może jeszcze niewypoziomowane, ale 265 cm do sufitu wystarczy, a jętki trochę za wysoko przykręcili. Jest za to miejsce na wentylację.

----------


## DrKubus

> Doktorek miał dosyć wysoko o ile pamiętam. 
> A jeśli to piana OK to czym różni sie od wełny pod wzg. wilgoci i wentylacji?


aiki, każdemu zdarza się popełnić wtopę, liczę na to że piana OK nie zwinie się jak trochę wilgoci dostanie, tak jak potrafi zrobić to wełna, na strychu nie będzie izolowana, a tam będę suszę utrzymywał i w razie czego wyciągnę tą wilgoć  :mad:

----------


## DrKubus

> GkITD powiedział by że isover za miliony. Ale moim zdaniem żółta atestowana folia PE i dobre połączenie z murem i sprawa załatwiona. Po co Ci jakieś folie ze zmienną dyfuzją czy inne cuda, po co ma wilgoć przechodzić w stronę piany. Lepiej żeby wilgoć pozostawała w pomieszczeniu i zajęła się nią wentylacja.


Dokładnie takie samo założenie przyjąłem, kupiłem niby atestowaną, i co patrzę grubość 0,2mm +/- 40%  :mad: , właśnie się zastanawiam czy im przypadkiem nie odesłać. Rolka 100m2 waży 11,5 kg, do daje gęstość na poziomie 110g/m2

----------


## sebcioc55

> Niestety tak, może jeszcze niewypoziomowane, ale 265 cm do sufitu wystarczy, a jętki trochę za wysoko przykręcili. Jest za to miejsce na wentylację.


a nie chcesz zrobić wyżej? Ostatnio byłem na takim poddaszu 260 czy 265 i nisko jakoś... masz jakieś porównanie że tak jest spoko?

----------


## DrKubus

> a nie chcesz zrobić wyżej? Ostatnio byłem na takim poddaszu 260 czy 265 i nisko jakoś... masz jakieś porównanie że tak jest spoko?


W kamienicy w Łodzi miałem ponad 3 metry, obecnie mam 2,2 m, więc 2,65 to i tak duża różnica, na poddaszu będą małe pomieszczenia (max. 12m2), więc wysoki sufit nie jest konieczny.

----------


## aiki

Chodzi chyba bardziej o konstrukcję czy to wytrzyma.
Ja do końca nie jestem w temacie piany ale z tego co czytałem to OK powinna chyba być również wentylowana.
A wtopy sie każdemu zdarzają.

----------


## aiki

> W kamienicy w Łodzi miałem ponad 3 metry, obecnie mam 2,2 m, więc 2,65 to i tak duża różnica, na poddaszu będą małe pomieszczenia (max. 12m2), więc wysoki sufit nie jest konieczny.


Masz porządnie zaizolowany dach ale większa wysokość to lepszy komfort latem.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Masz porządnie zaizolowany dach ale większa wysokość to lepszy komfort latem.


No tutaj ta przestrzeń latem była by plusem. Powietrze tam szło by na pierwszy ogień  :wink:  Jaką masz tą folię? Ja miałem taką jakaś z której byłem abrdzo zadowolony ale nie pamietam musiałbym spojrzeć w dziennik ale cos mi się oczy już plączą, chyba jakiś conpar czy coś takiego

----------


## DrKubus

> Chodzi chyba bardziej o konstrukcję czy to wytrzyma.
> Ja do końca nie jestem w temacie piany ale z tego co czytałem to OK powinna chyba być również wentylowana.
> A wtopy sie każdemu zdarzają.


Niby tak, ale wykresy (na poprzedniej stronie) pokazują, że przy dobrej paroizolacji nie powinno być problemu.

----------


## grend

Kubus w Skórzewie masz Folnet - tam masz wszystko, możesz sobie wszystko sprawdzić dotknąć obejrzec, bedziesz miał fachowa poradę. Po co jakieś folie zamawiasz w necie ?

----------


## DrKubus

W zeszły weekend bawiłem się z mocowaniem profili głównych i ich poziomowaniem, wyszło całkiem nieźle, odchylenie +/- 2mm:



Dzisiaj z żoną, udało nam się zamocować wszystkie profile nośne, jednak w 2 osoby idzie co najmniej 3x szybciej, niż samemu:

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Pewnie, że szybciej. Bardzo fajnie to wygląda, tylko zastanawiam się gdzie jest WM i czy ta pianka nie popęka, bo słyszałem, że tak się czasem dzieje i potem się wilgoć wykrapla. Będziesz jeszcze dawał folię między profile, a płyty G-K?

----------


## DrKubus

> Pewnie, że szybciej. Bardzo fajnie to wygląda, tylko zastanawiam się gdzie jest WM i czy ta pianka nie popęka, bo słyszałem, że tak się czasem dzieje i potem się wilgoć wykrapla. Będziesz jeszcze dawał folię między profile, a płyty G-K?


WM leży w rolce piętro niżej, miałem dylemat co do kolejności. Nie chciało mi się wyliczać w którym miejscu wypadnie stelaż, żeby nie kolidował ze skrzynkami rozprężnymi, a tak mam już wizję gdzie je umieścić. Druga sprawa to że mając stelaż mogę sobie rurki rozłożyć na stelażu i z drabinki spokojnie je sobie przykręcać.

Co do pianki, to nie wiem jak się będzie zachowywała, oczywiście folia idzie na cały sufit i skosy, aby nie dawać parze szansy na dostanie się do pianki.

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Podoba mi się całość. Nie chciało by mi się tak z chatą pierdzielić, ale efekt super. Dla mnie za drogo jednakowoż.

----------


## DrKubus

Znów czas leci nieubłaganie, ponieważ prace wewnętrzne posuwają się w mało istotnym tempie, dzisiaj pochwalę się pracą innych.

W mijającym tygodniu dekarze przykryli mój garaż i tak o to powstał "przystanek":

----------


## sebcioc55

Przystanek konkretny, jeszcze jakis rozklad musisz powiesic  :smile: 

BTW: kiedy Ty zes ten styropoan zdazyl przykleic? Bo nie pamietalem zebys mial.

----------


## DrKubus

Czy może mi ktoś wskazać firmę (osobę), która jest w stanie na podstawie rzutów z umieszczonymi meblami, zaprojektować oświetlenie punktami LED?

----------


## zyxywus

Witam
Mam pytanie o garaż - czy jest to 1 budynek łącznie z domem czy garaż jest traktowany jako wolnostojący? - i całość oczywiście 1 pozwolenie na budowę tak?
Pozdrawiam

----------


## DrKubus

> Witam
> Mam pytanie o garaż - czy jest to 1 budynek łącznie z domem czy garaż jest traktowany jako wolnostojący? - i całość oczywiście 1 pozwolenie na budowę tak?
> Pozdrawiam


Mimo, że garaż jest oddzielony dyletacją 10 cm styropianu traktowany jest jako część budynku. Ma to też wpływ na podatek - garaż wolnostojący jest opodatkowany ok. 10 krotnie więcej  :smile:

----------


## DrKubus

Na prośbę jednego z forumowiczów zamieszczam zdjęcia okien (kolor Sheffield Oak) z antracytowymi prowadnicami rolet:







W chwili obecnej walczę z kabelkami, więc nic ciekawego nie pokażę  :smile:

----------


## karster

> W chwili obecnej walczę z kabelkami, więc nic ciekawego nie pokażę


No wiesz, to jest akurat bardzo ciekawe więc chwal się możliwie dużo  :smile:

----------


## DrKubus

> No wiesz, to jest akurat bardzo ciekawe więc chwal się możliwie dużo


Specjalnie dla Ciebie:

Sufit w pomieszczeniu gospodarczym, gdzie spotykają się przewodu parteru (nie wszystkie dobrze widać, może za dnia powtórze):


Sufit w korytarzu (przed pom. gosp.):


Próby doboru oświetlenia w kuchni (na razie 6 punktów, które oświetlają środek kuchni - dojdą jeszcze 3 nad blatem)


Zapas różnych źródeł oświetlenia (szczegóły pod zdjęciami):


A tutaj jeszcze załapała się skrzynka rozprężna:


W temacie oświetlenia (to moja subiektywna ocena, bardzo proszę nie traktować jej jako wyrocznie  :smile: ) - zdecydowałem się na punkty z mocowaniem GU10, niestety to co jest napisane na opakowaniu nie zawsze jest zgodne z naszymi (moimi) oczekiwaniami, kupiłem więc po kilka sztuk i starałem się coś dopasować. Na wstępie mogę śmiało stwierdzić, że do oświetlania pomieszczeń, LEDy o wąskim kącie (30 - 60 st.) nie nadają się - są dobre do punktowego oświetlenia wąskiej przestrzeni - blatu, jakiegoś obrazka, ale na pewno nie całego pomieszczenia. Do pomieszczeń min. 100 a najlepiej ok 120 st.

Drugi wniosek, to światło 2700 K jest zbyt żółte - może jest podobne do zwykłych żarówek, ale jak dla mnie sprawia wrażenie przygnębiającego.
3000 - 3200 K, to jest to w co celuje - jest bardziej białe, ale jeszcze ciepłe, 4000 K to max co może oświetlać blaty, biurka, itp - kolory powyżej 6000 K to już sine i niebieskie - robi się sala operacyjna. 

Co do mocy, prawdopodobnie będzie to ok 5-6 W, na punkt - 36 W daje na prawdę jasne pomieszczenie o pow. ok 12 m2 - co daje 3 W na m2.

----------


## Bridges

Czym przypinasz wiązki po kilka kabli do stropu?

Piękne postępy - gratuluję!

----------


## DrKubus

Przewody mocuje na takich uchwytach:



Do kupienia np w Leroy Merlin

----------


## karster

Ano jest kilka modeli tego typu uchwytów - trzymają się one jako tako? Czy może pomagasz im jakimś klejem? 
Sam kiedyś używałem takich:  ew nieco większych - w BK nic się nie trzymały - same wypadały więc ich więcej nie używałem ani podobnych. A jak jest u Ciebie?

----------


## DrKubus

> A jak jest u Ciebie?


Generalnie te uchwyty wciskane nadają się tylko do twardych materiałów - ja montowałem je w betonowym stropie, w bloczkach i w ściankach GK układałem peszle.

----------


## DrKubus

Wczoraj w ogródku pojawiła się "mała architektura":



PS. Poziomowanie bloczków, przy zamarzniętym gruncie to zabawa dla wytrwałych...

----------


## sebcioc55

Polej ślizgawkę wodą będzie się lepiej zjeżdżać jak zamarznie  :big grin: 

BTW: a propo US'ów jak dla mnie to są zajebiste, wiertło 6, wkrętarka i w BK idzie jak w masło, palcami się je wciska, a i trzymają dobrze, bo po co je wyrywać, muszą tylko utrzymać kable podczas tynkowania. Przy tej robocie nie ma co inwestować niewiadomo co. Klej jest spoko ale zimą przy sztywnych kablach to średni pomysł...

----------


## karster

Klej miałem na myśli w odwiertach by kołek nie wylatał  :big grin: 
Klejenie na termogluta jest fajne no ale zimą wcale by nie trzymało. Kiedyś robiło się to wyłącznie kawałkiem taśmy alu i papiakami  :smile: 

* DrKubus* "mała architektura" <- no moim już się spodobała, kupiłeś gotowca czy robiłeś? Mój brat zajmuje się produkcją mebli ogrodowych, wykonywał podobny domek ale nieco wyższy i jednokondygnacyjny - tylko góra  :wink:  Nie pamiętam za ile to sprzedał, podpytam ale pamiętam że koszty materiału łącznie ze sporą zjeżdżalnią z allegro nie były przerażające.

----------


## DrKubus

> Klej miałem na myśli w odwiertach by kołek nie wylatał 
> Klejenie na termogluta jest fajne no ale zimą wcale by nie trzymało. Kiedyś robiło się to wyłącznie kawałkiem taśmy alu i papiakami 
> 
> * DrKubus* "mała architektura" <- no moim już się spodobała, kupiłeś gotowca czy robiłeś? Mój brat zajmuje się produkcją mebli ogrodowych, wykonywał podobny domek ale nieco wyższy i jednokondygnacyjny - tylko góra  Nie pamiętam za ile to sprzedał, podpytam ale pamiętam że koszty materiału łącznie ze sporą zjeżdżalnią z allegro nie były przerażające.


To już był spontan mojej żony, nie chciała czekać na moją inwencje i znalazła producenta gdzieś w sieci. Przywiózł, złożył i po krzyku, jak policzyłem koszt materiału, plus impregnat, farby, robocizna, to okazało się, że zapłaciłbym za to tyle samo, a jeszcze bym się narobił.

----------


## Kac-Per

Witam czy przyjmujesz gości na budowie? Będę w czwartek po południu w twojej okolicy.

----------


## DrKubus

> Witam czy przyjmujesz gości na budowie? Będę w czwartek po południu w twojej okolicy.


Zapraszam, ja powinienem być ok 16:00 - 16:30 na miejscu, daj znać o której będziesz na priv, to wymienimy się tel.

----------


## DrKubus

Jak na prawdziwego Polaka przystało rozpoczęty właśnie urlop spędzam na budowie. Ponieważ przymierzam się do montażu płyt GK, trzeba uruchomić wentylacje aby trochę osuszyć wnętrze. Zacząłem ostro od dziurawienia, mojego termosu:



Wszystko byłoby fajnie, gdyby nie to że dziura jest ponad 6 metrów od ziemi, a nie mogłem jej wycinać od środka bo bym odkleił siatkę przyklejoną do styropianu, więc trzeba było wdrapać się na prawie pionowo postawioną drabinę i z nosem przy ścianie wycinać dziury. Jak się później okazało wycinanie nie było najgorsze, kratkę musiałem przykręcić 30 cm śrubami, to dopiero zabawa  :smile: 



Na koniec montaż osłony, tu już trochę łatwiej, niestety zaczęło padać, ale efekt zrekompensował trud prac:



Jak jutro pogoda pozwoli zamontuje wyrzutnie (z dachu garażu) i zrobię zdjęcie z bliska, bo rozwiązanie całkiem fajne.

----------


## DrKubus

Dawno mnie nie było, ale budowa trwa, na profilach pojawiły się płyty.

Poniżej sufit w salonie:


i zabudowane skosy na poddaszu:


Dzisiaj pojawił się zarys pierwszej ścianki:


a po kilku godzinach, ściana nabrała kształtu:



A z ciekawostek, od kilku dni na ścianie wisi taki pstryczek:


To wstęp do instalacji automatyki budynku, na razie z jednego miejsca steruje się oświetleniem całego parteru.

----------


## DrKubus

Budowa, budową, ale naszło mnie takie spostrzeżenie, że zostanie mi sporo sprzętu budowlanego i zastanawiam się nad wypożyczaniem go forumowiczom, ale długoterminowym. Obserwując rynek wypożyczeń, wiem że nie opłaca się samobudującym korzystać z tej formy, bo wiadomo, że koszt wypożyczenia np. wkrętarki do płyt kartonowo-gipsowych na miesiąc zwykle przekracza koszt samej wkrętarki.

Jak myślicie, gdyby koszt wypożyczenia sprzętu dobrej jakości sprzętu np. w/w wkrętarki, czy podnośnika do płyt, był 100 zł/mies. to czy byliby chętni?
Jaki sprzęt mógłby jeszcze cieszyć się zainteresowaniem?

----------


## karster

Kalkulacja i tylko tyle  :wink:  Policz sam co się opłaci - koszt wypożyczenia danej rzeczy VS kupno nowej/ używanej VS Twoja oferta  :smile:  
Co się przyda? Kurcze, ciężko chyba to określić bo to zależy przede wszystkim od tego czy budujesz sam czy ekipa/ majster. Jeżeli jednak sam to i tak możesz wiele narzędzi posiadać własnych a innych nie.
Co się może przydać na budowie moim zdaniem:
- agregat prądotwórczy (i nie taki 1200W czy 3x700 - popularny na allegro) tylko chociaż 1x3000W
- mała betoniarka (nie znowu najmniejsza - tak by chociaż te 140 litrów urobku zrobiła)
- mieszadła
- lekki sprzęt elektryczny (może być z nim różnie u różnych inwestorów) wkrętarki/ wiertarki wyrzynarki, szlifierki do 1kw 125mm itp
- duże piły typu duży flex 230mm z tarczami do betonu
- lisice, krokodyle itp do cięcia bk/ ceramiki
- łaty, długie poziomice (małymi za 40zł raczej nikt się nie przejmuje a długasy po 2-3 metry są tylko na chwile potrzebne)
- jakieś zbiorniki na wodę? (generalnie zapewnienie tymczasowe prądu i wody)

----------


## aiki

A co jeśli sprzet zrobi kuku? Jak się dogadasz? Ale podnośnik odkupie

----------


## karster

Może się okazać, że to gra warta świeczki. Chyba najlepiej aby np na forum utrzymanie utworzyć dział bazar (osobno narzędzia, osobno materiały itp) wtedy chyba najepiej byloby dla kazdego z uzytkownikow, cos tam by się traciło na wartości no ale np piła do ceramiki nowa 1400zł wiec uzywka w dobrym stanie mogla by isc za 1000 tak myślę chociaz jakbym kupowal na allegro za 1000 zl uzywke to dolozyl bym te 400 do nowej ale na forum mogło by byc inaczej bo by sie wiedzialo mniej wiecej od kogo to jest i jak wyglądała jego budowa (oczywiscie nie kazdy zaklada dziennik)

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Bridges

Między forumowiczami jakiś bufor zaufania jest, ale i tak musiałbyś stosować jakieś kaucje, ewentualnie umowy wynajmu. 
Co w przypadku gdy sprzęt się zepsuje, czy wynajmujący partycypuje w kosztach naprawy itp.

Tak jak karster napisał wynajmowany byłby sprzęt droższy, aby przy całej długości wynajmu klient nie zapłacił tyle ile kosztuje. Bo wtedy coś oszczędzi  :smile: 
Z Twojej jednak strony żeby to się jakoś opłacało  :smile: 

Takie mieszadło np - 100zł /m-c, po czterech miesiącach wynajmu kupujesz nowe w casto MAcAlister z 3-letnią gwarancją (a potrzebne pewnie dłużej). Po używaniu pewnie jeszcze za stówkę sprzedasz.

Z trzeciej jednak strony takie wypożyczalnie cieszą się powodzeniem. Taki wibrator/buławę do betonu dwa razy brałem po 60zł na dobę, bo na co mi własny...

----------


## Kac-Per

co tam słychać u Pana DrK?

----------


## DrKubus

Jeszcze żyję, ale takiej przerwy w relacji to rzeczywiście od rozpoczęcia budowy chyba jeszcze nie miałem. Dzięki za pamięć  :smile: 

Po walkach na początku roku trochę zdrowie odmówiło posłuszeństwa i ruch na budowie ustał, przez ten czas udało mi się zrobić dopiero dwa sufity i dokończyć ściankę w łazience (na szczęście najgorszą, bo z rurami kanalizacyjnymi - teraz będzie już z górki).

Poniżej kilka fotek z realizacji:
ścianka od strony łazienki (pierwsza warstwa):


ścianka od strony korytarza:


sufit w gabinecie (nie wiem czy nie przesadziłem z ilością punktów świetlnych)  :smile: 




212.158

----------


## mother_nature

Zdrowie się sypie, bo organizm musi odpocząć po wysiłku. Niestety Samoroby czasami o tym zapominają  :wink: 
Życzę szybkiego powrotu do formy!

Sufity sam robisz, czy masz jakąś pomoc?

Światełek w gabinecie faktycznie sporo, ale można rozdzielić je i dać podwójny łącznik  :smile:

----------


## aiki

Samoroby o zdrowiu przypominają sobie jak jest już za późno. jestem żywym dowodem na to.
Ale jutro Gdańsk i potem zobaczymy co dalej.

----------


## hektor80

pytanko w sprawie oświetlenia. Pisałeś że do kuchni dałeś 6 punktów świetlnych + 3 nad ladą. Jakie masz odczucia, czy te 6 punktów wystarczająco oświetla kuchnię? Ma ona powierzchnie 12m2? Jakie w końcu dałeś tam halogeny, o jakiej mocy ?

----------


## DrKubus

> pytanko w sprawie oświetlenia. Pisałeś że do kuchni dałeś 6 punktów świetlnych + 3 nad ladą. Jakie masz odczucia, czy te 6 punktów wystarczająco oświetla kuchnię? Ma ona powierzchnie 12m2? Jakie w końcu dałeś tam halogeny, o jakiej mocy ?


Na chwilą obecną jest tam 6x8W 4300K 120 st. i jest wystarczajaco jasno. Nie instalowalem jeszcze tego oswietlenia nad blatem.

----------


## hektor80

jaka marka tych halogenów?

----------


## DrKubus

> jaka marka tych halogenów?


Jakis no-name - http://allegro.pl/10x-zarowka-led-gu...726665828.html

----------


## dzinks0

Doktorku mógłbyś mi coś doradzić  :smile:  Z tego co pamiętam drugi raz kupowałbyś gotowe siatki na zbrojenie płyty a mam jej 200m² więc sporo. Ponieważ niemam za dużo czasu wolałbym to zlecic firmie lub jakoś wspólnie robić. Teraz pytanie kupować gotowe siatki żeby było szybciej (mniej im zapłacę) czy pręty i niech robią? Ile generalnie roboczogodzin poświęciłeś na zbrojenie?

----------


## miloszenko

Też się wtrącę - czy siatkę z fi 12 też mi zrobią? Ile to wychodzi za m2?

----------


## karster

No i jakie ma wymiary taka siatka? Domyślam sie ze ok 12*2,44 m? A co z zakładem/ łączeniem siatek no i umieszczeniem takiej giga siatki w docelowym miejscu? Jaki jest czas wykonania siatki i jej ceny? Nie pamiętam swojej ceny stali ale ok 2600/2700 tona.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## miloszenko

> No i jakie ma wymiary taka siatka? Domyślam sie ze ok 12*2,44 m? A co z zakładem/ łączeniem siatek no i umieszczeniem takiej giga siatki w docelowym miejscu? Jaki jest czas wykonania siatki i jej ceny? Nie pamiętam swojej ceny stali ale ok 2600/2700 tona.
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> Karol


Google mówi, że typowa siatka to 1.2x2.4 m, są też większe, generalnie wygodnie dla 2 osób, jedna też sobie poradzi.

Ciężko ze stron dostawców jednoznacznie określić cenę, ktoś już takie zamawiał?

----------


## DrKubus

> Doktorku mógłbyś mi coś doradzić  Z tego co pamiętam drugi raz kupowałbyś gotowe siatki na zbrojenie płyty a mam jej 200m² więc sporo. Ponieważ niemam za dużo czasu wolałbym to zlecic firmie lub jakoś wspólnie robić. Teraz pytanie kupować gotowe siatki żeby było szybciej (mniej im zapłacę) czy pręty i niech robią? Ile generalnie roboczogodzin poświęciłeś na zbrojenie?


Przepraszam, ze dopiero teraz, ale jakos w ostatnim czasie zaniedbalem forum, nie pamietam zebym mial cos przeciwko samodzielnemu zbrojeniu. Jesli dobrze pamietam to dwa poziomy zbrojenia na 100 m2 zrobilem z zona przez 2-3 popoludnia.

----------


## DrKubus

A skoro już wróciłem, to pochwalę się dzisiejszą sprawnością hydraulika.

Montaż odpływu dla dwóch umywalek (po obu stronach ściany) plus montaż dwóch syfonów (podtynkowych) dla pralki i suszarki.

Montaż:


Wycinanki:


Gotowa ścianka:

----------


## pagu

Witaj jakie miałeś zużycie na CO za grudzień ?

----------


## DrKubus

> Witaj jakie miałeś zużycie na CO za grudzień ?


420 kWh - przy 22,5 - 23 st w calym domu

----------


## pagu

Mamy takie same pompy jakie masz zużycie do tej pory za styczeń  :tongue:  pozdr.

----------


## DrKubus

> Mamy takie same pompy jakie masz zużycie do tej pory za styczeń  pozdr.


Na chwilę obecną 109 kWh, 22,5 st w domu i CWU 40 st. ale mało używana (pompa praktycznie utrzymuje temp. w zbiorniku), a jak u Ciebie?

----------


## pagu

U mnie na dziś 195kw temp w domu ok 20 st. z tym że nie mieszkamy a wykańczamy , no i ta wilgoć jeszcze jak reku pracuje to jest poniżej 60% jak wyłącze to zaraz skacze do 76% .
Widzę w sto[ce u Ciebie OZC 47kWh/m2rok , u mnie jest 50 kWh/m2rok całą robotę robi płyta , u mnie ławy .

----------


## Kac-Per

Panie Dr masz jeszcze dostęp do tanich klamotów do wentylacji?

----------


## DrKubus

> Panie Dr masz jeszcze dostęp do tanich klamotów do wentylacji?


Masz  :smile:

----------


## DrKubus

Pobawię się w archeologa i odkopię ten wątek, dawno mnie tu nie było, ale wiem, że czasami ktoś tu jeszcze zagląda więc się pochwalę nową sprawnością - stolarza, kuchnia własnej roboty.
Zabudowa lodówki:


Blat roboczy:


Kominek:


Szafki wiszące:


Wszystko wyszło ok 60% taniej niż najtańsza wycena stolarza  :wink: 

Przy okazji podsumowanie kosztów energii, zużycie energii od 1.11.2017 do 1.11.2018 - 5007 kWh, w tym 3062 kWh PC (ogrzewanie, chłodzenie CWU), produkcja przez panele fotowoltaiczne - 5847 kWh, nadprodukcja 840 kWh (zobaczymy czy dane pokryją się z danymi Z.E. i jaka będzie FV, póki co wygląda to obiecująco  :wink:  )

----------


## aiki

Jak to u samoroba - swispor się odbija w szybie.

----------


## RysiekWLKP

Witam

A czy kolega sam zajmował się montażem fotowoltaiki?
Trochę czytałem, ale nigdzie nie ma konkretów, co zrobić na etapie ciągnięcia instalacji elektrycznej, Znaczy jakie przewody i gdzie powyciągać, czy kolega coś może podpowiedzieć

Kuchnia super wyszła, lodówa pierwszy sort, i zabudowa pod sufit elegancka.

Pozdrawiam
Ryś

----------


## seler2

Hej, skrzynie mebli gotowe z IK***I czy ciąłeś formatki na wymiar? Właśnie się zastasnawiam jak to podejść u siebie ale bardziej przekonuje skrzynie samorobione, najlepiej ze sklejki  :smile:  chociaż nie wiem czy to nie przerost formy nad treścią  :smile:

----------


## DrKubus

> Witam
> 
> A czy kolega sam zajmował się montażem fotowoltaiki?
> Trochę czytałem, ale nigdzie nie ma konkretów, co zrobić na etapie ciągnięcia instalacji elektrycznej, Znaczy jakie przewody i gdzie powyciągać, czy kolega coś może podpowiedzieć


Montażem nie, od tego są specjaliście, ale przygotowałem im peszel z dachu do pom. gospodarczego.

Generalnie z dachu idą dwa przewody chyba 4mm2, w rozdzielni potrzebujesz zasilanie (z sieci) do inwertera i powrót do rozdzielni.

----------


## DrKubus

Dla potomnych rozliczenie ogrzewania za okres 11/2017 - 03/2018.

Pompa ERLQ008CAV3

Temperatura w domu 22-23 st.

Listopad - 264 kWh
Grudzień - 443 kWh
Styczeń - 492 kWh
Luty - 607 kWh
Marzec - 504 kWh

Razem sezon grzewczy - 2 310 kWh, w taryfie G12w, przy uśrednionej cenie prądu 35 gr, koszt grzania wyniósł - 808 zł (taniej niż tona węgla).

----------


## DrKubus

> Hej, skrzynie mebli gotowe z IK***I czy ciąłeś formatki na wymiar? Właśnie się zastasnawiam jak to podejść u siebie ale bardziej przekonuje skrzynie samorobione, najlepiej ze sklejki  chociaż nie wiem czy to nie przerost formy nad treścią


Ja ci dam z IK$%#, wszystko wymierzone, zamówione na wymiar z cięciem i oklejaniem. Wszystkie otwory, stopki, okucia robota własna.

Ja bym się nie wygłupiał ze sklejką, normalnie płyta meblowa.

TIP:
- jeśli planujecie ciemne fronty, zamówcie oklejenie frontu boczków i półek w ciemnym kolorze
- nóżki jak najbliżej boczków, ja dałem 5 cm i po obciążeniu szafki, dolna półka troszkę się wygięła.

----------


## karster

Gdzie zamawiałes pocięte i oklejone formatki? Tylko nie jakiś market. Ich plyty są kiepskiej jakości  :wink: 

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## DrKubus

> Gdzie zamawiałes pocięte i oklejone formatki? Tylko nie jakiś market. Ich plyty są kiepskiej jakości


a to różnie, najpierw w Kosmaz, CDW, później w JAF i jeszcze w jednej hurtowni ktorej teraz nie pamietam.

----------


## seler2

> Ja ci dam z IK$%#, wszystko wymierzone, zamówione na wymiar z cięciem i oklejaniem. Wszystkie otwory, stopki, okucia robota własna.
> 
> Ja bym się nie wygłupiał ze sklejką, normalnie płyta meblowa.


Pięknie. U mnie sklejka może być mus bo idziemy w styl "face frame"  z frontami z ramiaków z płycinami (diy), także nie wiem jeszcze jak to technicznie rozwiązać...

----------


## karster

A która firma jest najlepsza? Sam nie wiem pod jakim względem, chyba wylącznie jakość produktu, obsługi klienta bo cena i tak zawsze bedzie dużo atrakcyjniejsza niz stolarz. Swoją drogą, gdzie stolarze zamawiają płyty? Oni to pewnie biorą całymi arkuszami więc i ceny inne.

Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## Kamil_

Stolarze teraz to bardziej monterzy niż stolarze...
U nas jest firma meblostyl, całe arkusze płyt tną Ci na miejscu jak chcesz, maja nawet swoje programy, podajesz wymiary zewnętrzne i Ci dzieli na płyty i nasz schemat montażu.
90% „lokalnych stolarzy” właśnie tak robi meble na wymiar  :smile:

----------


## karster

Mieszkam na zadupiu! Nawet taki Toruń czy Włocławek to dziury.

----------


## RysiekWLKP

> Montażem nie, od tego są specjaliście, ale przygotowałem im peszel z dachu do pom. gospodarczego.
> 
> Generalnie z dachu idą dwa przewody chyba 4mm2, w rozdzielni potrzebujesz zasilanie (z sieci) do inwertera i powrót do rozdzielni.


Dziękuję za wskazówkę, dalszy ciąg wątku fotowoltaicznego rozwinę u siebie w dzienniku

Pozdrawiam
Ryś

----------


## walec7_7

Kuchnia wyszła elegancko  :smile:  A jak samemu zrobiłeś to szacun!

----------


## sebcioc55

> Montażem nie, od tego są specjaliście, ale przygotowałem im peszel z dachu do pom. gospodarczego.
> 
> Generalnie z dachu idą dwa przewody chyba 4mm2, w rozdzielni potrzebujesz zasilanie (z sieci) do inwertera i powrót do rozdzielni.


Super robota z tą kuchnią, czasowo ile Ci zeszło?
Drugie pytanie: możesz przedstawić ofertę co i za ile z tą fotowoltaiką? Jak to tajemnica to poproszę na priv  :smile:

----------


## DrKubus

> Super robota z tą kuchnią, czasowo ile Ci zeszło?
> Drugie pytanie: możesz przedstawić ofertę co i za ile z tą fotowoltaiką? Jak to tajemnica to poproszę na priv


ad. 1 kuchania na spokojnie 2 tygodnie skrzynki i z tydzień fronty plus wszystkie dodatkow mechanizmy i okucia (oczywiscie po pracy i weekend)
ad. 2. to nie jest tajemnica, kupilem caly zestaw 5,1 kW z inwerterem 3f, calosc cos ok. 23 tys z montazem, jak chcesz moge dac Ci namiary na dobra firme

----------


## moniss

Hej, 
Bardzo fajnie wyszła ta kuchnia  :smile: 
A szufladki w słupku sam zmajstrowałeś czy kupiłeś gotowce?

----------


## DrKubus

> Hej, 
> Bardzo fajnie wyszła ta kuchnia 
> A szufladki w słupku sam zmajstrowałeś czy kupiłeś gotowce?


Wszystko własnoręcznie zrobione, oczywiście front i prowadnice kupione - Blum

----------


## DrKubus

Dawno mnie tu nie było, z nowym rokiem przyszedł czas na podsumowanie:
2018
PC (ogrzewanie, chłodzenie, CWU) - 3 130 kWh
PV - produkcja - 5 874 kWh
2019
PC (ogrzewanie, chłodzenie, CWU) - 2 773 kWh
PV - produkcja - 5 547 kWh

Właśnie spojrzałem na zapotrzebowanie, okazuje się że jest o połowę niższe niż wyliczone. Mogę podsumować, udała mi się chatka  :wink: 

PS. Wszystkiego najlepszego dla budujących, wytrwałości w Nowym Roku!

----------


## sebcioc55

No doktorku nie ladnie ze sie fotowoltaika nie pochwaliles  :wink:  fajnie ze takie male zuzycie. Pamietaj jednak ze OZC masz pewnie liczone dla nizszych temperatur, a zimy ostatnio mamy dosyć wiosenne, ale to i tak super wyniki. 
Pozdrawiam i czekam na kolejne wpisy, moze jakies nowe przemyslenia? :wink:

----------


## karster

Ile Wam domy łącznie na dobę pochłaniają kwh? U mnie na te 280mkw grzanej podłogi idzie ok 24kwh na dobę, w domu wszystko na prąd. Nie wiem czy to duzo czy spoko. Muszę podlicznik założyć. W domu 23'C, za ciepło. Nie mam jeszcze reku, to temat na najbliższe kilka tygodni.



Pozdrawiam
Karol

----------


## DrKubus

> Ile Wam domy łącznie na dobę pochłaniają kwh?


Zalezy kiedy. W styczniu srednie zuzycie CO (podlogowka) i CWU calosc z pompy to 14 kWh, temp (21,5 - 22 st) na 160m2, rodzinka 2+2.
Srednie dobowe w styczniu, w calosci to ok. 44 kWh (ale laduje samochod elektryczny, a to ok. 16 kWh/dobe)

----------


## DrKubus

> No doktorku nie ladnie ze sie fotowoltaika nie pochwaliles


A faktycznie, gdzies w ferworze walki umknela mi instalacja 5 kWp na dachu  :wink:

----------


## Bridges

DRKubus - pamiętam że do ocieplenia dachu stosowałeś płyty PIR.
Jak Ci się to sprawdziło? 
Masz jakiś namiar na dostawcę?

I coś mi w dzienniku błysnęło, że jakieś elementy wentylacji - może kanały możesz załatwić?  :smile:

----------


## DrKubus

> DRKubus - pamiętam że do ocieplenia dachu stosowałeś płyty PIR.
> Jak Ci się to sprawdziło? 
> Masz jakiś namiar na dostawcę?
> 
> I coś mi w dzienniku błysnęło, że jakieś elementy wentylacji - może kanały możesz załatwić?


Jesli chodzi o plyty to są to Thermano 120, sprawdzaja sie idealnie.
Jesli chodzi o wentylacje, robilem to na zielonych rurach z peflex.pl - wysylaja bezposrednio kurierem.

----------

